# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Երազներ

## Arisol

Բոլորս էլ տեսնում ենք երազներ: Մեզանից շատերը չեն հիշում կամ պնդում են, որ չեն տեսնում, մյուսները մի գիշերվա ընթացքում շատ երազներ են տեսնում և համարյա բոլորն էլ հիշում են: Երազները որոշ մարդկանց կյանքում ոչ մի էական ազդեցություն չեն թողնում, սակայն կան մարդիկ, որոնք ապրում են իրենց երազներով, երազներն իրենց կյանքում մեծ տեղ են գրավում և ազդում են ապագա կյանքի վրա: Ես մինչև հիմա երազներս շփոթում եմ ռեալի հետ, կարծում եմ, թե երազը իրականություն էր  :Blush:   : Շատ անգամ երազներում տեսնում եմ ապագան, այն, ինչ լինում է ապագայում, կամ էլ ինչ որ զգուշացնող նշաններ: Երևի թե շատերի մոտ է այդպես…
Եկեք այս թեմայում գրենք մեր կարծիքները երազների վերաբերյալ, թե ինչ նշանակություն ենք տալիս երազներին, թե ինչպես են ազդում երազները մեր կյանքի վրա, և գրենք մեր տեսած հետաքրքիր ու տարօրինակ երազներից որոշները:  :Wink:

----------

Վոլտերա (21.12.2012)

----------


## Koms

մտածում եմ, որ երազները այն "զուգահեռ" կյանքն է, որն անտեսանելի է "արթուն" վիճակում,..

----------


## PoeT

Երազներ շատ եմ տեսնում, Տեսել եմ 3 նշանավոր երազներ, որոնք երբեք չեմ մոռանա:

Երազներին մեծ նշանակություն եմ տալիս, բայց մեկա չեմ հավատում գուշակություններին:  Ուղղակի կարծում եմ որ, երազներով երբեմն ենթագիտակցությունը ուղղություններ է տալիս: Միշտ փորձում եմ հասկանալ, թե ինչ էր նշանակում այս կամ այն երազը, քանի որ համոզված եմ, որ ցանկացած երազ, որը հիշում ենք, ինչ որ բան նշանակում է:

----------


## Riddle

Իմ կարծիքով գոյություն ունեն չար (այսինքն մոլորեցնող, սխալ) և բարի (հուշող, ճիշտ)երազներ: Բայց, քանի որ շատ հաճախ հասարակ մահկանացուի համար դրանք միմյանցից տարբերելն անհնարին է, գերադասում եմ մեծ նշանակություն չտալ երազներին:

----------


## kiki

ես կարծեմ մի տեղ գրել եմ արդեն, որ իմ կարծիքով երազները մարդու տելեպատիայի արդյունք են, բայց մենք չենք կարողանում լիարշեք օգտագործել այդ կարողությունները ...
ես շատ եմ տեսնում երազներ, ոմանք կատարվել են, ոմանք էլ ինձ շատ են տանջել...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իմ կարծիքով գոյություն ունեն չար (այսինքն մոլորեցնող, սխալ) և բարի (հուշող, ճիշտ)երազներ:


Ճիշտ է, այդպես էլ կա: :Wink:  



> Բայց, քանի որ շատ հաճախ հասարակ մահկանացուի համար դրանք միմյանցից տարբերելն անհնարին է, գերադասում եմ մեծ նշանակություն չտալ երազներին:


Ոչ թե անհնարին է, այլ դժվար: Այո, շատերը չեն կարողանում դրանք տարբերել իրարից (ես էլ երևի չեմ կարողանում դեռ :Sad:  ), բայց կան մարդիկ, որ կարողանում են:

----------


## Լէգնա

Իմ երազները   ինձ  երևի թե  չեն հուշում,քանի որ  հիմնականում  ես եմ կերտում դրանց,իսկ ընդհանրապես  երազները  ավելի մեծ իմաստ ունեն,և իրոք մարդկանց  երբեմն ինչ-որ չափով  կարող են օգնել…Երազների մասին  շատ բան ունի  գրված Ֆրոյդը,դրա մասին կարող եք կարդալ  հայաստան.քոմի հոգեբանություն բաժնում,չնայած  ֆրինեթ  եք մեծ  մասամբ օգտագործում,խնդրեք  ուրեմն Արմ-Լիոնին,թող  իրավունք  տա  այդ  նյութերը այստեղ  փաստ անելու  :Smile:  …

----------


## Firegirl777

Երազները ոչ այլ ինչ են քան մեր ենթագիտակցության աշխատանքը և կարուցումը այն ամենի հիման վրա, ինչը մենք վերապրում ենք օրվա կամ նույնիսկ մի քանի օրերի ընթացքում, իսկ ընդհանրապես մենք բոլորս մեր երազներում տեսնում ենք մեր ապագան, բայց չենք հիշում, և երբ հանկարծ կատարվում է մի բան մենք զգում ենք կարծես արդեն մի անգամ դրա միջով անցել ենք, հենց այդ երևույթի պատճարն էլ մեր տեսած բայց չհիշված մարգարեական երազներն են, իսկ ես մի քանի նշանավոր երազներ ունեմ, որոնք կյանքում երբեք չեմ մոռանա

----------


## Մասսագետ

Շատ բան եմ սովորել իմ երազներից, հետաքրքիր կադրեր են

----------


## Koms

> Իմ երազները   ինձ  երևի թե  չեն հուշում,քանի որ  հիմնականում  ես եմ կերտում դրանց,…


 յուրահատուկ անձնավորության՝ յուրահատուկ պատասխան /բրավո/,  :Ok:  , իսկ իմ կողմից ավելացնեմ`
"Երազներն ապրում են այնքան, ինչքան որ մենք արթուն ենք..."
Օնորե դե Բալզակ

----------


## Լէգնա

Առավոտյան  գալիս,մտա  գրախանութ.Նալչաջյանի  Գիշերային կյանքը հենց աչքիս  զարնվեց...հետաքրքիր էր,արագ թերթեցի,կարդացեք,միայն երազների  մասին է, :Smile:  եթե վերցնեմ,կփոխանցեմ  կարդաք  :Wink:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ցանկացած մարդ տեսնում է երազ: Այդ "գործընթացը" տեղի է ունենում մարդու արագ քնի ժամանակ և տևում է ընդամենը և վայրկյան: Իսկ այն, թե ինչու մարդկանց մի մասը կարողանում է հիշել իր երազը, իսկ մյուս մասը՝ ոչ, կախված է այն հանգամանքից, թե ինչպես են արթնանում քնից:

Հոգեբանները կարծում են, որ երազներն արդեն ապրած օրվա հոգեկան արտացոլումներն են:  Եւ այն, թե մարդ ինչ է տեսնում երազում, կարող է արտացոլել այն վախն ու մյուս զգացմունքները, որոնք նա ապրել է անցած դեպքերից:

Մի երազ կա, որ տարիների ընթացքում, արդեն բավական երկար ժամանակ ինձ "հետապնդում է": Այդ երազում ես կարողանում եմ իմ քայլքը թռիչքի վերածել: Չգիտեմ ինչ է նշանակում, նամանավանդ եթե հաշվի առնեմ այն հանգամանքը, որ այն երազներս, որոնք հաջողվում է հիշել, գրեթե միշտ իրականանում են:

----------


## Arisol

> Մի երազ կա, որ տարիների ընթացքում, արդեն բավական երկար ժամանակ ինձ "հետապնդում է": Այդ երազում ես կարողանում եմ իմ քայլքը թռիչքի վերածել: Չգիտեմ ինչ է նշանակում, նամանավանդ եթե հաշվի առնեմ այն հանգամանքը, որ այն երազներս, որոնք հաջողվում է հիշել, գրեթե միշտ իրականանում են:


Ճիշտն ասած երազներ հասկանալուց այդքան էլ լավ չեմ, բայց եթե տրամաբանորեն մտածենք, ապա երևի թե քո այդ երազը նշանակում է, որ իրականում դու ցանկանում ես կատարել մի բան, որը քեզ անհնար է թվում, բայց այնուամենայնիվ այդ բանն անհնար չէ ու այդ երազը տարիներ շարունակ "հետապնդում է" քեզ, որպեսզի դու վերջապես հավատաս նրա հնարավոր լինելուն և կատարես այդ բանը :Think:  …(ներեցեք ջանջալությանս համար :Blush:  )
Նման երազներ, "հետանդող" երազներ շատ մարդկանց մոտ են լինում, և զարմանալին էլ այն է, որ այդ երազները հիմնականում կապված են թռիչքի հետ :Think:  …

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Նման երազներ, "հետանդող" երազներ շատ մարդկանց մոտ են լինում, և զարմանալին էլ այն է, որ այդ երազները հիմնականում կապված են թռիչքի հետ …


Այդ թռիչքը նման է իրականությանը, կարծես իրոք թռչում եմ...

----------


## Riddle

> Մի երազ կա, որ տարիների ընթացքում, արդեն բավական երկար ժամանակ ինձ "հետապնդում է": Այդ երազում ես կարողանում եմ իմ քայլքը թռիչքի վերածել: Չգիտեմ ինչ է նշանակում, նամանավանդ եթե հաշվի առնեմ այն հանգամանքը, որ այն երազներս, որոնք հաջողվում է հիշել, գրեթե միշտ իրականանում են:


Նույնն ինձ հետ էր կատարվում մի քանի տարի առաջ, էլի տարիների ընթացքում, միայն այն տարբերությամբ, որ ինձ հետապնդող երազը մղձավանջային էր՝ լի վախով ու անհանգստությամբ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես էլ եմ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ երազումս թռչում  :Angel: , բայց ոչ թե քայլելով, այլ թռչունի նման։  :Rolleyes:   :Super Man:  Ասեմ, որ դա մի աննկարագրելիորեն հաճելի, երանելի զգացողություն է և այնքա՜ն հստակ ու իրական, որ արթնանալուց հետո ահագին ժամանակ այնպիսի զգացողություն եմ ունենում, որ եթե փորձեմ, հիմա էլ կստացվի, ու երբ չի ստացվում, նույնիսկ զարմանում եմ։  :Blush:   :Sad:  ախր երազիս մեջ այնքան լավ էր ստացվում...  :Sad:  

Իսկ, օրինակ, մայրս հաճախ տեսնում է, որ ինքը թռչում է, բայց այ ինքն արդեն Cassiopeia-ի պես քայլելու ձևով է թռչում միշտ։  :Think:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ճիշտն ասած երազներ հասկանալուց այդքան էլ լավ չեմ, բայց եթե տրամաբանորեն մտածենք, ապա երևի թե քո այդ երազը նշանակում է, որ իրականում դու ցանկանում ես կատարել մի բան, որը քեզ անհնար է թվում, բայց այնուամենայնիվ այդ բանն անհնար չէ ու այդ երազը տարիներ շարունակ "հետապնդում է" քեզ, որպեսզի դու վերջապես հավատաս նրա հնարավոր լինելուն և կատարես այդ բանը …(ներեցեք ջանջալությանս համար )


Համաձայն եմ, շատ հնարավոր է։ Ինձ միանգամայն տրամաբանական է թվում նման բացատրությունը։ :Wink:

----------


## Arisol

> Ես էլ եմ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ երազումս թռչում , բայց ոչ թե քայլելով, այլ թռչունի նման։   Ասեմ, որ դա մի աննկարագրելիորեն հաճելի, երանելի զգացողություն է և այնքա՜ն հստակ ու իրական, որ արթնանալուց հետո ահագին ժամանակ այնպիսի զգացողություն եմ ունենում, որ եթե փորձեմ, հիմա էլ կստացվի, ու երբ չի ստացվում, նույնիսկ զարմանում եմ։   ախր երազիս մեջ այնքան լավ էր ստացվում...  
> 
> Իսկ, օրինակ, մայրս հաճախ տեսնում է, որ ինքը թռչում է, բայց այ ինքն արդեն Cassiopeia-ի պես քայլելու ձևով է թռչում միշտ։


 :This:  Է՜հ, երանի ձեզ… Այնքան եմ ցանկացել թռչել երազում, բայց երբեք չեմ թռչել… Միայն մի անգամ, երբ շա՜տ փոքր էի, հիշում եմ ՝ տեսել եմ մի երազ, որտեղ 9րդ հարկի պատուհանից ցատկում եմ դիմացի 5հարկանի շենքի տանիքին և նորից հետ գալիս…Այդ ժամանակ արագիլ էի… Այդ երազը երկար ժամանակ շփոթում էի իրականության հետ և նույնիսկ մի քանի անգամ կանգնել եմ պատուհանին, որ ցատկեմ նույն ձևով՝ հույս ունենալով, որ կարող եմ, սակայն ինչ-որ բան պահել է ինձ միշտ :Think:  …
"Հետապնդող" երազներում ես միշտ փախչում էի ինչ-որ մեկից, շատ սարսափելի երազներ էին, իսկ այդպիսի մի երազներից մեկում էլ ինձ բռնում են, կապկպում սեղանին և երակիս մեջ ինչ-որ բան ներարկում, որից ես մեռնում եմ… Մինչև հիմա հիշում եմ մահի շունչը :Unsure: … 
Իսկ հիմնականում երազներում ես ավտոմեքենա եմ քշում ու ամեն անգամ ավտովթարի եմ ենթարկվում ու մինչև հիմա չեմ հասկացել այս երազների իմաստը :Think:  …

----------


## Vard

Երազները իրոք շատ հետաքրքիր են: ինձ էլ է թվում, որ երազները քո հոգեբանակն վիճակի արտացոլումն ու դու ինքդ էս ստեղծում քո երազը…
Բայց գիտեք ինչն է հետաքրքիր օրինակ ես իմ երազներում տեսնում եմ մարդկանց,որոնց մասին լսել եմ,բայց չեմ տեսել իրականում ու երբ որոշ  ժամանակ անց տեսնում եմ այն համընկնում է իմ երազներում տեսածին: Դա շատ հետաքրքիր ու հաճելի, բայց ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում բացատրել…
մեկ էլ մամաս ասում ա, որ հենց ես ծնվել եմ ինքը սկսել ա երազ տեսնել իբրև 3 տարեկան հասակւմ ես ինչ որ բարձր տեղից ընկնում եմ: Ու չնայած, որ հիմա ես 17 տարեկան եմ, մայրս դեռ էդ երազը տեսնում ա ու ես էդ երազում էլի 3 տարեկան եմ… Ոչ մի կերպ չենք կարողանում բացատրել այդ երազը :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես երազիս մեջ տեսնում եմ մի մարդու, որին իրական կյանքում վաղուց մոռացել եմ ու չեմ ուզում նրա հետ որևէ շփում ունենալ: Ոնց որ դիտմամբ հայտնի երազներիս մեջ ու քաղցր քունս խանգարի:  :Sad:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Իսկ մարդը եթե երազում հենց իր մահն է տեսնում, այդ ի՞նչ է նշանակում: Որովհետև ինձ հետ շատ է պատահել, որ տեսել եմ բարձր ժայռի վրայից ընկնում եմ անդունդի մեջ, որտեղ ինչ-որ շատ ամուր փշեր էին: Ես էլ սիրուն ընկնում եմ դրանց մեջ, հետո տեսնում եմ, որ արյունս հոսում է ամենուր… մի խոսքով, ինչ-որ աղմուկից արթնանում եմ: 
Հոգեբաններն ասում են «վիճակդ լավ չի»:  :Bad:  
Իսկ ես սկի չեմ էլ մտածում:  :Ok:

----------


## Arisol

> Երազները իրոք շատ հետաքրքիր են: ինձ էլ է թվում, որ երազները քո հոգեբանակն վիճակի արտացոլումն ու դու ինքդ էս ստեղծում քո երազը…
> Բայց գիտեք ինչն է հետաքրքիր օրինակ ես իմ երազներում տեսնում եմ մարդկանց,որոնց մասին լսել եմ,բայց չեմ տեսել իրականում ու երբ որոշ  ժամանակ անց տեսնում եմ այն համընկնում է իմ երազներում տեսածին: Դա շատ հետաքրքիր ու հաճելի, բայց ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում բացատրել…
> մեկ էլ մամաս ասում ա, որ հենց ես ծնվել եմ ինքը սկսել ա երազ տեսնել իբրև 3 տարեկան հասակւմ ես ինչ որ բարձր տեղից ընկնում եմ: Ու չնայած, որ հիմա ես 17 տարեկան եմ, մայրս դեռ էդ երազը տեսնում ա ու ես էդ երազում էլի 3 տարեկան եմ… Ոչ մի կերպ չենք կարողանում բացատրել այդ երազը


Երազդ կարդալուց հետո հասկացա, որ էսօրվանից սկսել եմ երազների իմաստը հասկանալ…Ոչ բոլոր, բայց որոշներինը հասկանում եմ… Լուսավորվել եմ երևի :LOL:  : Փորձեմ մեկնաբանել մայրիկիդ երազը: Չնայած մի փոքր դժվարանում եմ, որովհետև կան պահեր, որոնք հարկավոր է պարզել :Think:  … Ամեն դեպքում, ասեմ, որ հարկավոր է՝ զգույշ և ուշադիր լինես, քանի որ, իմ կարծիքով կարող է ինչ որ բան պատահել քեզ հետ: Ո՛չ, ո՛չ, ես չեմ վախեցնում քեզ, պարզապես ուշադիր եղիր: Օրինակ փողոցն անցնելուց…
Հ.Գ. գրածներս սրտիդ մոտ մի՛ ընդունի, ես դեռ խամ եմ  :LOL:  : Բայց միգուցե և իրոք լուսավորվել եմ այդ հարցում  :Wink:

----------


## Arisol

> Իսկ մարդը եթե երազում հենց իր մահն է տեսնում, այդ ի՞նչ է նշանակում: Որովհետև ինձ հետ շատ է պատահել, որ տեսել եմ բարձր ժայռի վրայից ընկնում եմ անդունդի մեջ, որտեղ ինչ-որ շատ ամուր փշեր էին: Ես էլ սիրուն ընկնում եմ դրանց մեջ, հետո տեսնում եմ, որ արյունս հոսում է ամենուր… մի խոսքով, ինչ-որ աղմուկից արթնանում եմ: 
> Հոգեբաններն ասում են «վիճակդ լավ չի»:  
> Իսկ ես սկի չեմ էլ մտածում:


Դե երևի թե տեսնում ես ապագան  :LOL:  :
Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա իրոք, ուշադրություն մի դարձրու նման երազներին: Որքան քիչ նշանակություն ենք տալիս երազներին, այնքան ավելի քիչ ազդեցություն կարող են նրանք ունենալ մեր վրա, և դրանց իրականանալու հնարավորությունը ավելի քիչ է :Wink:  :

----------


## Arisol

> Երազները իրոք շատ հետաքրքիր են: ինձ էլ է թվում, որ երազները քո հոգեբանակն վիճակի արտացոլումն ու դու ինքդ էս ստեղծում քո երազը…
> Բայց գիտեք ինչն է հետաքրքիր օրինակ ես իմ երազներում տեսնում եմ մարդկանց,որոնց մասին լսել եմ,բայց չեմ տեսել իրականում ու երբ որոշ  ժամանակ անց տեսնում եմ այն համընկնում է իմ երազներում տեսածին: Դա շատ հետաքրքիր ու հաճելի, բայց ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում բացատրել…


Դա ունի շատ հեշտ բացատրություն. դու պարզապես տեսնում ես ապագան քո երազի մեջ, որը շատ մարդկանց մոտ է լինում: Անձամբ ես նման երազներ, որոնք ապագան են ցույց տալիս, հաճախ եմ տեսնում( բայց մի անգամ խաբվել եմ…երազիս քննությանս տոմսի համրն էի տեսել, էն էլ պարզվեց, որ սխալ էր :Sad:  ) :Wink:   Դա նաև, միգուցե, կարելի է անվանել ինտուիցիա :Think:  …

----------


## Arisol

> Ես երազիս մեջ տեսնում եմ մի մարդու, որին իրական կյանքում վաղուց մոռացել եմ ու չեմ ուզում նրա հետ որևէ շփում ունենալ: Ոնց որ դիտմամբ հայտնի երազներիս մեջ ու քաղցր քունս խանգարի:


Բյու՛ր ջան, իսկ դու իրո՞ք համոզված ես, որ իրական կյանքում մոռացել ես այդ մարդուն: Եթե այո, ապա միգուցե այդ մարդը չի մոռացել քեզ և իր մտքերով ստիպում է քեզ հիշել իրեն, թեկուզ և երազում :Think:  …
Հ.Գ. ինձ գիտունիկի տեղ եմ դրել ու բոլորիդ երազները մեկնաբանում եմ :LOL:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Իսկ մարդը եթե երազում հենց իր մահն է տեսնում, այդ ի՞նչ է նշանակում: Որովհետև ինձ հետ շատ է պատահել, որ տեսել եմ բարձր ժայռի վրայից ընկնում եմ անդունդի մեջ, որտեղ ինչ-որ շատ ամուր փշեր էին: Ես էլ սիրուն ընկնում եմ դրանց մեջ, հետո տեսնում եմ, որ արյունս հոսում է ամենուր… մի խոսքով, ինչ-որ աղմուկից արթնանում եմ:


Ես ինքս էլ ինձ մահացած եմ տեսել, 5-րդ հարկից ցած եմ ընկել: Ու կանգնած իմ գլխի վերևը ինքս ինձ էի նայում: Բայց մեջս վախ չկար: Թեթևություն էի զգում…




> Հոգեբաններն ասում են «վիճակդ լավ չի»:


Ես մի ծանոթ հոգեբան ունեմ, որը երազներին հետևյալ բացատրությունն է տալիս: Նա ասում է թե այն, ինչ դու տեսնում ես երազումդ ու այն ինչ զգում ես այդ պահին, արտացոլում է այն զգացմունքները, որն իրականում ունես այդ երևույթի հանդեպ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինձ թվում է՝ երազներ կարող են մեկնաբանել միայն այն մարդիկ, որոնք երազ տեսնողին շատ լավ են ճանաչում:
Մի անգամ ընկերուհիս ինձ առաջարկեց գնալ իր դասախոսի մոտ, բայց ես չհամաձայնեցի և շատ լավ արեցի: Հետո մենք երկուսով այնպես վերլուծեցինք երազներս, որ ոչ մի հոգեբան չէր կարողանա:

----------


## Kita

սկ ես երազումս արջի հետ էի խաղում…այնքան լավն էր… հա…ու այդ ամենը խաչմերուկի մեջտեղը… :LOL:

----------


## Նանե

Վերջերս  մի  գիրք կարդացի, /  The  Alchemist- Paulo Coelho / ուր  հերոսը  նույն  երազը  մի քանի  անգամ տեսնելով հետևում է նրան  և  գտնում  իր կյանքի  ուղին:    Շատ կուզենաի  ապագան  նախանշող  մի  երազ  էլ ես  տեսնեի :Think:  :   Իմ  երազներում հիմնականում  ինձ   հուզող  հարցերի  պատասխաններն  են :

----------


## Ուրվական

Կարդացի կարծիքները, բայց էլի մտածում եմ... մի սենց բան պատմեմ, հետևությունները թողնեմ ձեզ: Ես որոշել էի գործերս համալսարան տայի, պոլիտեխնիկի մասին խոսք անգամ չէր գնում: Ու մի օր, 10-րդ դասարանում, ես, այդ ժամանակ դեռ պատկերացում չունենալով որևէ ԲՈՒՀ-ի մասին, երազ եմ տեսնում, որ ես գտնվում եմ պոլիտեխնիկի լողավազանում ու մի հոգու հետ լողանում ենք, բայց ես կյանքիս մեջ չեմ իմացել, որ այնտեղ ընդհանրապես լողավազան գոյություն ունի: Հաջորդ օրը տնեցիքին երազս պատմեցի, ու ասեցի, որ պոլիտեխնիկ եմ գործերս տալու: Դա, իհարկե, լուրջ չընդունվեց: Այնուհետև եկավ պահը, այնպես ստացվեց, որ ես, գործերս տալով համալսարան, ընդունվեցի պոլիտեխնիկ և երկու տարի ընկերոջս հետ լողավազանում լող պարապեցի: Հիմա ինչ է սա, զուգադիպություն, թե... :Think:

----------


## Arisol

Դու երազումդ տեսար քո ապագան: Մենք շատ դեպքերում ենք երազում տեսնում մեր ապագան, ուստի զարմանալի ոչինչ չկա:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Դու երազումդ տեսար քո ապագան: Մենք շատ դեպքերում ենք երազում տեսնում մեր ապագան, ուստի զարմանալի ոչինչ չկա:


Հա բայց հենց էդ եմ մտածում, ոնց ա մարդ իրա երազում իր ապագան տեսնում, մի քիչ պարադոքսալ  չի հնչու՞մ:  :Think:   :Think:   :Think:

----------


## Arisol

Դե չգիտեմ, դա բացատրություն հավանաբար ունի: Օրինակի համար ясновидящи-ներն էլ են չեմ մեր ապագան տեսնում, բախտագուշակները և այլոք: Յուրաքանչյուրս օժտված ա ապագան տեսնելու հնարավորությամբ, սակայն ոչ բոլորիս մոտ ա դա զարգացած:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Դե չգիտեմ, դա բացատրություն հավանաբար ունի: Օրինակի համար ясновидящи-ներն էլ են չեմ մեր ապագան տեսնում, բախտագուշակները և այլոք: Յուրաքանչյուրս օժտված ա ապագան տեսնելու հնարավորությամբ, սակայն ոչ բոլորիս մոտ ա դա զարգացած:


Ուրեմն ի՞նչ է երազը, ժամանակահատված, որի ընթացքում հնարավոր է, որ դու տեսնես քո ապագան, կամ, համենայնդեպս, նրանից որոշ հատվածնե՞ր: Եթե այդպես է, ապա երազը գիտական բացատրություն ունենալ չի կարող: :Think:   :Think:   :Think:  
Հ.Գ. Չգիտեմ ինչու, էս վերջերս այս հարցն ինձ սկսել է տանջել: Մտածքւմ եմ, մտածում, բայց պատասխանը չեմ գտնում:

----------


## ihusik

Կասեմ իմ պատկերացումներն այս հարցի վերաբերյալ. հավանաբար գիտեք, որ ինձ հոգեհարազատ է արևելյան փիլիսոփայությունն ու հոգեբանությունը, ուստի կփորձեմ այդ տեսանկյունի այս հարցը քննել, որքան որ ի զորու եմ ես այդ անել ու որքանով որ թույլ է տալիս այս տիպի գրառումների հնարավորությունները:

Արևելյան մի ասացվածք կա.
*<<Քունը՝ մահվան փոքր եղբայրն է>>:*

Այո, այս երկուսն էլ շատ բաներով նման են իրար՝ իհարկե ունեն նաև էական տարբերություններ. քնի ժամանակ մարդու հոգին թողնում է իր ֆիզիկական ոլորտն ու հեռանում իր՝ հոգու, համապատասխան նուրբ ոլորտը, բայց ի տարբերություն մահվան, քնի ժամանակ հոգին կապնված է մի նուրբ կապով դեռ իր ֆիզիկական մարմնին ու նրա միջոցով ստացվող զգայության շնորհիվ մարդ կարող է արթնանալ, իսկ մահվան ժամանակ ոչ դեռ ամբողջությամբ այդ կապի կտրվելու ժամանակ հաճախ ուժեղ գոռոցով կամ այլ մի կերպ երբեմն նաև այսպես կոչված "հոգեդարձ" է տեղի ունենում:

Քնի, ինչպես նաև մահվան դեպքում, կարծում եմ բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ շատ խորհրդավոր ու կարևոր պահ է հենց այդ սահմանների անցման ժամանակը ու մահացած մարդու դեպքում խորհուրդ չեն տալիս ուժեղ, բարձրաձայն խոսել՝ այսինքն գիտակցելով այդ պահի կարևորությունը պահպանում են լուռ ու հանգիստ վիճակը, ինչը լավ կլինի նաև եթե մարդ ևս կատարեր քնելուց առաջ՝ այսինքն մի կողմ թողներ օրվա ընթացքում արտաքին աշխարհում տեղի ունեցող ամեն բան ու քնին նախապատրաստվեր՝ խաղաղեցներ իր մտքերը, զգացմունքները ու ինչպես ասեցի խաղաղությամբ անցներ այն աշխարհ, որպեսզի իր ազդեցությունը չթողնի ու իր հետ նուրբ աշխարհ չտանի արտաքին աշխարհում տեղի ունեցող ու մեր հոգու վրա հետք թողած հոգեվիճակները ու չազդի նաև հոգու ու նրա գործունեության վրա՝ տեսնելով նաև համապատասխան երազներ: Մահվան դեպքում լռության պահպանումը, հեյլիների ծածկումը, 7-րդ, 40-րդ օրը և մեկ տարին նշելը անիմաստ արարողակարգեր չեն, այլ իրենց մեջ իմաստ ունեն հեռացողի համար իր հարազատների կողմից նրա երկրային այդ վերջի ուղին ճիշտ կազմակերպելու տեսանկյունից...

Գիտությյունն այժմ շատ հայտնագործություններ է կատարել ու բացահայտել գլխուղեղի աշխատանքի հետ կապված բնագավառում բազմաթիվ խնդիրներ ևս, սակայն նա դուրս չի գալիս ֆիզիոլոգիայի սահմաններից, քանզի գիտությունն ինքը հիմնված է զուտ մատերիալիստական, նյութապաշտական հայացքների վրա ու այն մեթոդներից, որոնցից դարեր շարունակ օգտվում են արևելյան հոգեբաններն ու իմաստունները, նրանք օգտվել չեն կարող ու չեն էլ կարող ուստի հասնել այն ճշմարտություններին՝ ինչին հասել են արևելյան մասնագետները՝ չնայած բազմակի անգամ աճել են գիտնականների հետաքրքրությունները հոգու մասին այլ մեթոդներով ստացվող տեղեկատվությանը՝ ինչում արևելքը միշտ էլ առաջատար է եղել դարեր շարունակ:

Այն հարցը, թե ինչպե՞ս է հնարավոր լինում, որ մարդ կարողանում է քնի ընթացքում, երազում տեսնի մի բան, որ դեռ արտաքին աշխարհում՝ ֆիզիկական ոլորտում (որը մարդիկ սխալմամբ համարում են միակ գոյություն ունեցողը) դեռ նոր պետք է կատարվի իմաստունիկ Arisol-իկը :Smile:  հարցի ընկալման համար ճիշտ ուղղություն է մատնանշել՝ համեմատելով այն պայծառատեսության երևույթի հետ և այժմ ցույց տամ թե ինչու՛մն է նրանց նույնությունը. ընդհանուր առմամբ կարող ենք մարդուն ու նրա համապատասխան մարմինների ոլորտները բաժանել 3 ընդունված շատերի կողմից մասերի.

* մարդու կառուցվածքը - համապատասխան ոլորտը*
1.ֆիզիկական մարմին - - - ֆիզիկական ոլորտ կամ աշխարհ
2.հոգի (հուզա-մտային) - - - նուրբ (հոգու) աշխարհ
3.Ոգի (Աստվածային) - - - - - հրե կամ կրակե (Ոգու) աշխարհ

Մարդու իսկական Էությունը՝ Աստվածային, Անմահ՝ Անսկիզբ ու Անվերջ՝ Ոգին է, որի համար չկա այլևս տարածության կամ ժամանակի արգելքը, *Ոգին ապրում է հավերժ ներկայում*՝ ուր չկա ոչ անցյալ ոչ ապագա, այլ կա միայն ներկա... :Xeloq:   :Think:  Ճակատագիրը, ողջ պոտենցիալն այսպես ասած կամ այլ կերպ ասած այն սերմերը, որ ժամանակի ընթացքում պետք է ծլեն՝ գտնվում են այս ոլորտում և այդ ճակատագրի կառուցողն հենց ինքը մարդն է իր նախկին կյանքերում հավաքած սերմերով, որոնք ներկա կյանքում պարարտ հողի մեջ ծիլեր կտան ու կաճեն ու երբ մարդիկ երազի ժամանակ կամ պայծառատեսները (իրական պայծառատեսներն՝ այլ ոչ թե բախտ ու չգիտեմ ինչ նայողները) իրենց հատուկ տրանսի մեջ կարողանում են տեսնել ֆիզիկական տեսանկյունից վերցված ապագայի պատառներ՝ մի բան որ դեռ չի տեղի ունեցել ֆիզիկական ոլորտում, բայց կա Ոգեղենում՝ դա նշանակում է, որ նրանք կարողացել են կապ հաստատել այդ Ոգեղեն ոլորտի կամ իրենց Ոգու հետ ու այնտեղից ստանալ այն՝ ինչ որոշ ժամանակ հետո նոր տեղի կունենա արտաքին, ֆիզիկական ոլորտում...
--------------------
Այս թեմայի հետ կապված կարող եք նայել նաև այս բաժնի այլ թեմաներում կատարածս մյուս գրառումները մարդու էության ու այլ հարցերի հետ կապված...

----------


## Root

Երազումս  ընկել էի տաքուկ միջավայր, հաճելի էր, թվում էր ` գտնվում եմ մի ինչ որ կախարդական փերու գրկում, որ ամուր գրկել ու տաքացնում էր ինձ իր մարմնով... երջանիկ այդ պահը երկար չտեվեց, գնալով տաքությունը անտանելի դարձավ ու ... արդնացա ... մղձավանջները ցրվեցին, իրականությունը խուժեց ուղեղս...
 սուս ու փուս վեր կացա և հոսանքից անջատեցի տաքացվող վերմակս ...

----------


## Guest

Երազներս ընդանրապես չեմ հիշում: Մնում են մենակ տպավորություններ: Շատ կարճ-կարճ դրվակներ եմ մենակ կարողանում վերհիշել, այն էլ մեծ դժվարությամբ: Բայց այս անգամ երազիս մեջ մի շատ վառ պահ տեսա: Մեծ խնձորներ էին, շատ մեծ, ձմերուկի չապ: Ոմն անձնավորությունը ինձանից խնձոր էր ուզում: Ես էլ ման եկա ու գտա ամենամեծը… տեսնես ինչ ա նշանակում երազս:

----------


## Ծով

Մեկ-մեկ երազներս սցենարով են լինում… :LOL:  ծ
… էն օրը մի հատ երազ եմ տեսել…հանգիստ չունեմ…աչքերիս առաջ անընդհատ էդ էրեխեքի հայացքն է…
 :Sad:  
ՀաՃախ եմ տեսնում, որ ես մեռնում եմ ավտովթարից…ու միշտ նույն ձևով…
Թյուրիմածություն երազ ա… :LOL:  
Ինձ համոզում ա, որ երկար կապրեմ…

----------


## lili-4

Guest-ի խոսքը



> Երազներս ընդանրապես չեմ հիշում: Մնում են մենակ տպավորություններ: Շատ կարճ-կարճ դրվակներ եմ մենակ կարողանում վերհիշել, այն էլ մեծ դժվարությամբ: Բայց այս անգամ երազիս մեջ մի շատ վառ պահ տեսա: Մեծ խնձորներ էին, շատ մեծ, ձմերուկի չապ: Ոմն անձնավորությունը ինձանից խնձոր էր ուզում: Ես էլ ման եկա ու գտա ամենամեծը… տեսնես ինչ ա նշանակում երազս:
> __________________


Ո՜ւխ, ջա՝ն, աղջիկ ես ունենալու, էն էլ ի՜նչ աղջիկ: Աղջիկ եմ ասել է, աղջիկ… :LOL: 
Մի անեկդոտ հիշեցի.
Երկու ընկեր հանդիպում են, մեկը հարցնում է մյուսին.
–Ինչի՞ ես տպուր:
–Ինչ ասեմ, տղա եմ ունեցել…
–Տնաշեն, դրա համար տխրում ե՞ն:
–Հա, բայց կինս դեռ չգիտի: :LOL:

----------


## Guest

> Ո՜ւխ, ջա՝ն, աղջիկ ես ունենալու, էն էլ ի՜նչ աղջիկ: Աղջիկ եմ ասել է, աղջիկ…


 :Shok:  Ե՞րբ, ո՞նց, վայ մամա ջան… Համ էլ ինչ աղջիկ, ես տղա եմ ունենալու :Tongue:

----------


## lili-4

> Ե՞րբ, ո՞նց, վայ մամա ջան… Համ էլ ինչ աղջիկ, ես տղա եմ ունենալու


Շատ էլ լավ ես անում, բայց դրա համար տղայի երազ տես :Tongue:

----------


## ihusik

Չնայած ես երազ չեմ գուշակում ու կարող է սխալ բան էլ ասեմ, բայց որքան գիտեմ "խնձորը" - տղա է նշանակում :Wink:

----------


## phanasonic

> Չնայած ես երազ չեմ գուշակում ու կարող է սխալ բան էլ ասեմ, բայց որքան գիտեմ "խնձորը" - տղա է նշանակում


ՏԱՆՁԸ :Tongue:

----------


## Աբելյան

էն ինչ ֆանտաստիկ երազներ եմ մեկ մեկ տենում  :Smile: 
3 օր առաջ երազումս սատկած մուկ տեսա, չվախեցա: Հետո մեր հայաթի կողի ծառերի միջով անցնում էի (որոնք շատ-շատ էին իսկականի համեմատ), մի հատ նիհարած կապիկ տեսա (էնքան նիհար էր, որ փորը մի քանի սանտմետր հաստություն ուներ բառիս բուն իմաստով), գնացի տուն մի կտոր հաց վեկալա, մի հատ էլ բիբար (տոպրակում մնաց 3 հատ), հելա կապիկին կերակրեմ, բայց հենց ճամփա ընկա, արթնացա: 

Էտ օրը ստիպված եղա սատկած կռիս բռնել, էս անգամ, ի զարմանս ինձ, չվախեցա
Իրիկունը նայել եմ բիբարների տոպրակի մեջ,հենց 3 հատ բիբար էր մնացել:

----------


## Selene

Ես ընդհանրապես երազների՝ ինչ-որ նշանակություն ունենալուն չեմ հավատում հետևաբար առանձնապես չեմ կարևորում, թե երազումս ինչ եմ տեսել այդ օրը :Ok: 
Բայց երկու օր առաջ երազումս տեսել եմ, թե ոնց են ինձ դանակով սպանում, ինչպես եմ արյունաքամ լինելով մահանում ու վերջին պահին հրաժեշտ տալիս մտերիմներիս :Sad: 
Ամբողջ հաջորդ օրը շատ վատ զգացողություններով եմ անցկացրել, ու դա կապված չէր նրա հետ, որ ես մահանում էի կամ նման մի բան, այլ ուղղակի տհաճ զգացումներ ունեի, որոնք իմ համար այդպես էլ անբացատրելի մնացին :Xeloq: 
Երբևէ չեմ ցանկանա, որ ինչ-որ մեկը այդքան իրականությանը մոտ ապրումներով երազ տեսնի :Ok:

----------


## Root

Արյունաքամ լինելուց մարդ ենքան խելոք պետքա լինի որ ետ ամեն ինչը երազում անի  :LOL:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Մարդն իր կյանքի մեկ երրորդը քնած ա անցկացնում: կարելի ա կարծել, որ կորած ժամանակ ա: Ասում են նույնիսկ, որ Նյուտոնը, Պլատոնը ու էլի մի քանի հայտնի մտածողներ դիտավորյալ շատ քիչ էին քնում, օրը 2-3 ժամ, խնայում էին ժամանակը ապրելու համար: Բայց ինձ համար, օրինակ, այդպես չի: Այսինքն չէի ասի, որ քնած ժամանակ անջատված-բացակա եմ այնպես, որ նույն ա, թե  գոյություն չունեմ: Նախ ասեմ, որ երազ եմ տեսնում  միշտ, ամեն օր, ամեն րոպե, նույնիսկ ամեն վայրկյան: Որ պահինարթնացնես, հստակ կպատմեմ, թե ինչ երազ էի տեսնում: Հետևապես ինձ  համար քնելը մեկ այլ աշխարհ տեղափոխվել ա, որտեղ ես ապրում եմ ոչ պակաս վառ ու լիարժեք, որքան  արթմնի կյանքում  : Մի խոստովանություն էլ անեմ.երազումս տարիներ շարունակ տեսնում եմ մի քանի վայրեր, որոնք իրականում գոյություն չունեն, բայց տարբեր ժամանակներ երազումս նորից ու նորից հայտնվում եմ այդ տեղերում՝ հստակ գիտակցելով, որ էլի "էն" տեղն եմ եկել: Այնպիսի տպավորություն ա /նույնիսկ արթուն ժամանակ  վերհիշելիս/, որ այդ վայրերը հաստատ կան, ուղղակի ոչ այս ժամանակային չափողականության մեջ /այսինքն այս ժամանակին զուգահեռ մեկ այլ ժամանակում ընթացող մեկ  այլ աշխարհում, որտեղ ես նույնպես ապրում եմ, ու հավանաբար բազում այլ զուգահեռ  աշխարհներում էլ...   բայց դա այլ  թեմա ա/: Իսկ երազներիս այդ տարօրինակ վայրերից մեկն ա, օրինակ, մի բլուր, որի վրա մի գեռեզմանատուն կա, մեծ դարպաասներով  մի գերեզմանոց, ու որ երբ գնում եմ այդտեղ, միշտ նույն գերեզմանն եմ այցելում, բայց հիմա չգիտեմ, չեմ հիշում, թե  ում: Չմոռանամ ասեմ, որ այդ բլուրն իբր այսինքն երազումս գտնվում ա Բաղրամյան փողոցին զուգահեռ մի նրբանցքում:

----------


## impression

Երազների մասին շատ եմ կարդացել. շատ-շատ հետաքրքրվել եմ, հիմնականում հարցերիս պատասխանը տվեց Ֆրեյդը  :Wink: 
Մի ժամանակ կար, գրեթե մարգարեական երազներ էի տեսնում. ամեն գիշեր երազում ատամներիցս մեկը կամ բոլորը միասին կոտրվում էին: Կարդացի երազահաններ, քանի որ արդեն կպչուն միտք էր դարձել ինձ մոտ այդ երազի բացատրությունը գտնելու անհրաժեշտությունը: Գրված էր, որ ատամը երբ ընկնում է, ապա մոտ, հարազատ մարդու մահվան լուր է դա: Իհարկե չհավատացի, քանի որ այդ ժամանակ ոչ մի հիվանդ կամ էլ շատ ծեր հարազատ չունեի: Սակայն, այդ նույն երազը կրկնվեց ուղիղ մի ամիս, ու մի քանի օր էր՝ կորել էր, արդեն ուրախացել էի, որ երազս անցավ, ու հարազատներս էլ բոլորը ողջ են, այն էլ... քեռուս տղան մահացավ 19 տարեկանում  :Sad: 
Անցավ 2 տարի, այլևս նման երազ չէի տեսնում, մեկ էլ՝ նորից սկսվեց. էլի մի ամիս, արդեն սարսափահար էի լինում, ամեն օր զանգում էի բոլորին, հարցնում ոնց են... մի ամիսն անցավ, պապիկս մահացավ...
Մի անգամ էլ կրկնվեց իմ այդ նախազգուշացում-երազը. էլի ուղիղ մի ամիս ամեն գիշեր ատամներս թափվում էին. հորեղբայրս մահացավ....
Հիմա, կարծում եմ, ենթագիտակցությունս յանքան է պայքարել այդ երազի դեմ, որ իմ "ունակությունն" իսպառ վերացել է: Ինչ-որ տեղ, ափսոս էր նման ունակությունը կորցնելը, բայց գոնե հանգիստ քնում եմ:

----------


## Աբելյան

էսօր երեզումս սիրահարվել էի... ինձնից մի 10-15 տարով մեծ աղջկա վրա

----------


## Lapterik

> էսօր երեզումս սիրահարվել էի... ինձնից մի 10-15 տարով մեծ աղջկա *վրա*:


Առանց սրա :Smile:

----------


## Lapterik

Էսօր երազիս իմ ծանոթներից մեկը դրամապանակ էր նվիրում: Բացի դրանից  մամաս 2 հատ  դրամապանակ եր գնել: Էտ երկուսը իրար նման էին: Հա հետո երազումս բարձ եմ տեսել, նենց փափուկ էր, բայց բմբուլից չէր ու ատլասի երեսով:  :Smile:

----------


## Enipra

Երազահաններին հավատացողների համար /ես այդպիսինների թվին չեմ պատկանում/ ու ոչ միայն  :Smile: 

 :Lazy:  http://dream.angystudio.com  :Lazy:

----------


## Աբելյան

էսօր ֆանտաստիկ երազ եմ տեսել.
Մեր տան մեջ մի հատ մեծ, սև կարիճ եկավ գիշերով: Գնացի տախտակ գտնեմ, որ էտ տախտակով էտ կարիճին խփեմ-սպանեմ: Չգտա: Եկա, տեսա մի հատ ուրիշ կարիճ եկել ա դրա հետ, կներեք արտահայտունթյանս համար, բազմանում ա: Տենց էլ տախտակ չգտա (չէի ֆայմում ուրիշ բան վեկալեի), հորս ասեցի կարիճներ են եկել, բանի տեղ չդրեց: Հելա տնից փախա, տենամ փողոցում մի հատ բարձր տեղ էլի 2 հատ մեծ սև կարիճներ կան, ու դրանց կողը հանգիստ աղավնիներ են քայլում:

----------


## Սամվել

> էսօր ֆանտաստիկ երազ եմ տեսել.
> Մեր տան մեջ մի հատ մեծ, սև կարիճ եկավ գիշերով: Գնացի տախտակ գտնեմ, որ էտ տախտակով էտ կարիճին խփեմ-սպանեմ: Չգտա: Եկա, տեսա մի հատ ուրիշ կարիճ եկել ա դրա հետ, կներեք արտահայտունթյանս համար, բազմանում ա: Տենց էլ տախտակ չգտա (չէի ֆայմում ուրիշ բան վեկալեի), հորս ասեցի կարիճներ են եկել, բանի տեղ չդրեց: Հելա տնից փախա, տենամ փողոցում մի հատ բարձր տեղ էլի 2 հատ մեծ սև կարիճներ կան, ու դրանց կողը հանգիստ աղավնիներ են քայլում:


 :Shok:  Բայց դու ինչ Պատկերացում ունես :Think: …Կարիճների Բազմացման Պրոցեսը կյանքում չէի պատկերացնի :Shok:  :Think:  :LOL:

----------


## Dr. M

Երեխեք, մի քիչ առաջ եմ արթնացել, վախեցած  :Shok:  
երազիս մարծրուտկայով գնում եմ, ընդ որում նստած եմ ինչ են ասում?  :Think:  բամպերի? վրա (տղաները կճշտեն) , հետո սկսեցի հեռախոսով զրուցել ինչ որ մեկի հետ, ու ճամփին մեկ էլ տեսնեմ ինչ-որ կակտուս է, բայց էդ կակտուսը սկսեց շարժվել ու գլուխը բարձրացրեց վազելով ինձ ընդառաջ  :Sad:   գլուխը նման էր դինոզավրիկի  :Cray:   ու ընենց եմ գոռում ոտքերս բարձրացնելով, մարշրուտկեն ուղղությունը փոխում է ու էդ ցնցումից ու վախից արտնանում եմ  :Sad:   :Shok:  :Bad: 

ինչ է նշանակում ԱՍ

----------


## Kheranyan

Նախանձում եմ այն մարդկանց ովքեր երազներ են տեսնում: Կարող եմ մատներիս վրա հաշվել թե գիտակից կյանքում քանի անգամ եմ երազ տեսել:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Նախանձում եմ այն մարդկանց ովքեր երազներ են տեսնում: Կարող եմ մատներիս վրա հաշվել թե գիտակից կյանքում քանի անգամ եմ երազ տեսել:


Բոլոր մարդիկ էլ երազներ տեսնում են: Պարզապես կա մեկ հանգամանք այն հիշել կամ չհիշելու համար: Սովորաբար երազ տեսնում են արագ քնի ժամանակ, որը տեղի է ունենում, երբ մարդը նոր է սկսում քնել: Այդ երևույթը տևում է մի քանի վայրկյան, չնայած մեզ կարող է ժամեր թվալ: Այն հանգամանքը, որ դու չես հիշում քո երազները, միայն գալիս են ապացուցելու, որ քնում ես բավական հանգիստ ու խոր քնով: Ու որ արագ քնի մի քանի վայրկյանը քո վրա գրեթե ազդցություն չեն թողնում:

----------


## Kheranyan

> Այն հանգամանքը, որ դու չես հիշում քո երազները, միայն գալիս են ապացուցելու, որ քնում ես բավական հանգիստ ու խոր քնով: Ու որ արագ քնի մի քանի վայրկյանը քո վրա գրեթե ազդցություն չեն թողնում:


Այ դրա հետ համամիտ եմ, եթե ես քնեցի, ապա կողքս ռումբ էլ պայթեցնեն չեմ արթնանա, սակայն քնելուց շատ դժվար եմ քնում, մի երկու ժամ տանջվում եմ մինչև կարողանամ քնել:

----------


## Աբելյան

երեկ էն ինչ երազ եմ տեսել. նիկս դառել էր Rabiz  :Lol2: 
որ հիշում եմ, ոնց ա բացում  :LOL: 

ի միջայլոց, ես գտնում եմ, որ երազները մարդուց էներգիա են տանում. որ օրը որ երազ եմ տենում, էտ օրը ավելի դժվար եմ արթնանում, քան թե երբ որ երազ չեմ տենում

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ժողովուրդ, ով ինձ կբացատրի…
 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  Ուրեմն երազումս տեսել եմ մի տղամարդու (նա ամուսնացած է, ունի 2 երեխա): Նա գնում էր ձեռքերը լվանալու և ինձ խնդրեց ջուր լցնել իր ձեռքերին: Բայց երբ եկավ լվացվելու պահը, նա իր ձեռքի նշանի մատանին հանեց, այն դրեց իմ ձեռքի մեջ ու առանց իմ օգնության լվացվեց… :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Ինչ է սա նշանակում :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Երեխեք, մի քիչ առաջ եմ արթնացել, վախեցած  
> երազիս մարծրուտկայով գնում եմ, ընդ որում նստած եմ ինչ են ասում?  բամպերի? վրա (տղաները կճշտեն) , հետո սկսեցի հեռախոսով զրուցել ինչ որ մեկի հետ, ու ճամփին մեկ էլ տեսնեմ ինչ-որ կակտուս է, բայց էդ կակտուսը սկսեց շարժվել ու գլուխը բարձրացրեց վազելով ինձ ընդառաջ   գլուխը նման էր դինոզավրիկի   ու ընենց եմ գոռում ոտքերս բարձրացնելով, մարշրուտկեն ուղղությունը փոխում է ու էդ ցնցումից ու վախից արտնանում եմ  
> 
> ինչ է նշանակում ԱՍ


Երեևի մի հատ Դինոզավրի նման Տղու ես հանդիպելու…Համ էլ էնքան մազոտա լինելու ոնց որ կակտուս լինի  :Wink:  :LOL: 
Կամ էլ խեղճ հարիֆին Վրաերթի ես ենթարկելու :Cray:   :LOL: 




> Այ դրա հետ համամիտ եմ, եթե ես քնեցի, ապա կողքս ռումբ էլ պայթեցնեն չեմ արթնանա, սակայն քնելուց շատ դժվար եմ քնում, մի երկու ժամ տանջվում եմ մինչև կարողանամ քնել:





> Նախանձում եմ այն մարդկանց ովքեր երազներ են տեսնում: Կարող եմ մատներիս վրա հաշվել թե գիտակից կյանքում քանի անգամ եմ երազ տեսել:


Կարողա ես մի հատ էլ նիքով եմ գրանցվել :Shok: …Լրիվ իմ վիճակը նկարագրեցիր  :Cray:  



> Ժողովուրդ, ով ինձ կբացատրի…
>  Ուրեմն երազումս տեսել եմ մի տղամարդու (նա ամուսնացած է, ունի 2 երեխա): Նա գնում էր ձեռքերը լվանալու և ինձ խնդրեց ջուր լցնել իր ձեռքերին: Բայց երբ եկավ լվացվելու պահը, նա իր ձեռքի նշանի մատանին հանեց, այն դրեց իմ ձեռքի մեջ ու առանց իմ օգնության լվացվեց…
> Ինչ է սա նշանակում


Աչքիս Ոսկու խանութ ես Թալանելու  :LOL: 

Կներեք հումորիկ մեկնաբանությունների համար  :Blush:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ժողովուրդ, ով ինձ կբացատրի…
>  Ուրեմն երազումս տեսել եմ մի տղամարդու (նա ամուսնացած է, ունի 2 երեխա): Նա գնում էր ձեռքերը լվանալու և ինձ խնդրեց ջուր լցնել իր ձեռքերին: Բայց երբ եկավ լվացվելու պահը, նա իր ձեռքի նշանի մատանին հանեց, այն դրեց իմ ձեռքի մեջ ու առանց իմ օգնության լվացվեց…
> Ինչ է սա նշանակում


Այդ տղամարդն իր կնոջը դավաճանել է ու հիմա փոշմանել է արածից (ուզում է ձեռքերը լվանալ ու մաքրվել կեղտից)։ Ընտանիքի գոյությունը վտանգի տակ է, քանի որ կարող է բռնվել։ Ինքը քեզ խնդրում է ինչ-որ սուտ ասելով իրան փրկել բռնվելուց (խնդրում է ձեռքերը լվանալ), բայց առանց քեզ էլ յոլա է գնում ու միայն իր ստով էլ փրկվում է (առանց քո օգնության լվացվում է)։ Քեզնից հասնում է միայն սուս մնալը։ Այսպիսով, քո ձեռքում է նրա ընտանիքի ճակատագիրը (նշանի մատանին  դնում է քո ձեռքի մեջ)։ :LOL: 
Կամ էլ իրականում չի դավաճանել, ուղղակի շառի մեջ է ընկել։ :LOL:  

Մեկնաբանությունս հանկարծ լուրջ չընդունես, ուղղակի մոտս «ստեղծագործական պորթկում» եղավ։ :LOL:

----------


## Dr. M

> Հիմա, կարծում եմ, ենթագիտակցությունս յանքան է պայքարել այդ երազի դեմ, որ իմ "ունակությունն" իսպառ վերացել է: Ինչ-որ տեղ, ափսոս էր նման ունակությունը կորցնելը, բայց գոնե հանգիստ քնում եմ:


քեզ հակացուցված է քնել  :Angry2:

----------


## impression

Դրա համար էլ հիմա այնքան քիչ եմ քնում, որ չեմ էլ հասցնում երազ տեսնել  :LOL:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Այդ տղամարդն իր կնոջը դավաճանել է ու հիմա փոշմանել է արածից (ուզում է ձեռքերը լվանալ ու մաքրվել կեղտից)։ Ընտանիքի գոյությունը վտանգի տակ է, քանի որ կարող է բռնվել։ Ինքը քեզ խնդրում է ինչ-որ սուտ ասելով իրան փրկել բռնվելուց (խնդրում է ձեռքերը լվանալ), բայց առանց քեզ էլ յոլա է գնում ու միայն իր ստով էլ փրկվում է (առանց քո օգնության լվացվում է)։ Քեզնից հասնում է միայն սուս մնալը։ Այսպիսով, քո ձեռքում է նրա ընտանիքի ճակատագիրը (նշանի մատանին  դնում է քո ձեռքի մեջ)։
> Կամ էլ իրականում չի դավաճանել, ուղղակի շառի մեջ է ընկել։ 
> 
> Մեկնաբանությունս հանկարծ լուրջ չընդունես, ուղղակի մոտս «ստեղծագործական պորթկում» եղավ։


 :Hands Up:  :LOL:  ուժեղ էր, ես երբեք այդքան լավ չէի մեկնաբանի :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Lapterik

Էսօր ինչպես և միշտ լիքը ու խառը երազներ եմ տեսել, բայց էն եմ լավ հիշում, որ Սասունցի Դավթի արձանից ջուր էր գալիս(տենց բան մենակ կինոյում ա լինում մեկ էլ կլիպում :LOL: ) ու լիքը-լիքը ջուր էր լցվել արդեն: Հա մեկ էլ հիշում եմ, որ կողքը շատ նստարաններ կար, էլ ինչ եմ հիշում :Think:  հա հաջորդ կամ նախորդ երզում մի հատիկ ծաղիկ եմ տեսել ծաղկամանի մեջ դրած, նարնջագույն զագակի նման (անունը չգիտեմ):Էսօր ևս մեկ անգամ համոզվեցի, որ երազներս գունավոր են: :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Էսօր ինչպես և միշտ լիքը ու խառը երազներ եմ տեսել, բայց էն եմ լավ հիշում, որ Սասունցի Դավթի արձանից ջուր էր գալիս(տենց բան մենակ կինոյում ա լինում մեկ էլ կլիպում) ու լիքը-լիքը ջուր էր լցվել արդեն: Հա մեկ էլ հիշում եմ, որ կողքը շատ նստարաններ կար, էլ ինչ եմ հիշում հա հաջորդ կամ նախորդ երզում մի հատիկ ծաղիկ եմ տեսել ծաղկամանի մեջ դրած, նարնջագույն զագակի նման (անունը չգիտեմ):Էսօր ևս մեկ անգամ համոզվեցի, որ երազներս գունավոր են:


Կարաս երազներիտ Թեմայով մի հատ սերիալ նկարես  :LOL:

----------


## Lapterik

Երազումս Մայր Թերեզային եմ տեսել: :Think:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ես էլ օրը մի 60  հատ երազ եմ տենում  :Tongue:  Երբեմն հավատում եմ քանի որ մեկ մեկ իրականանում են,երբեմն մի օր երազ եմ տենում իսկ հաջորդ օրը շարունակական ին9որ դրվագներ հետաքրքիրա չէ,իսկ ընդհանրապես չեմ հավատում ոչ երազներին,ոչ ել գուշակություններին,տենց ավելի հեշտ է ապրել........  :Wink: 

P.S. Ասում են կիրակի օրվա երազները չեն իրականանում......     :This:

----------


## Սամվել

> Երազումս Մայր Թերեզային եմ տեսել:


ԼԱվա Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանին չես տեսել  :LOL:

----------


## Vishapakah

Ժող. ես եմ շատ գեղեցիկ երազներ եմ տեսնում.
Շատ ժամանակ երազում վստահ եմ, որ այդ ամենը իրականություն է.
Ամենահետաքրքիրը կրկնվող երազներն են, այնտեղ կան ինձ ծանոթ փողոցներ, տներ, մարդիկ...

Մի ժամանակ անընդհատ նույն երազն էի տեսնում, թե իփրեւ ես անցնում եմ մեծ եւ շատ երկար փողոցով եւ վերջում իմ հետեւում փողոցի տարբեր կողմերում գտնվող մեծ եւ գեղեցիկ բարձրահարկ երկու շենք փլվում են.

Մի որոշ ժամանակ անց, իրադարձությունների բերումով, այս երազի խորհուրդը իրականացավ եւ ես հիմա էլ այդ երազը չեմ տեսնում.

Ամենավերջի տպավորվող երազը տեսել եմ, գրեթե մեկ շաբադ առաջ.

Ես եկեղեցու մոտ էի գտնվում. Շատ մարդ էր հավագված, պատարաք էր. Հետո տեսա տերտերին եւ բերանումս հալած մոմ հայտնվեց, անգամ համը զգացի եւ դեռ նոր հալչած մոմի տաքությունը. :Bad: 

Որից հետո տեսա գերեզմանոց եւ նոր փորված փոսեր, փոսերի կողքին դրված էր դագաղներ եւ ծաղիկներ, անգամ գերեզմանաքարերն էին պատրաստ.

Ինձ ասացին, որ այդ դագաղներից մեկը ինձ համար է եւ շուտով ինձ պետք է թաղեն. Ես նկատեցի որ դագաղների յուրաքանչյուր կափարիչի վրա խաչ կա եւ հենց այդ պահին հրաժարվեցի քրիստոնեությունից, ասելով որ ես քրիստոնիա չեմ եւ ինձ այդպես թաղել չեն կարող, ինձ ոչ միայն չթաղեցին, անգամ ես չմահացա, ինչպես ինձ խոստացել էին.

Իսկ այդ հալած մոմը նման էր տերտերների կողմից տանջանքի.

Ես արթնացա, իսկ մոմի համը դեռ բերանիցս չէր անցել.

----------


## Apsara

Երեխեք այսօր նենց վատ երազ եմ տեսել, կռիվ էր՝ պատերազմ, մարդկանց սպանում էին, կանայք փախնում էին, հայրս չկար ու…
… մեկ էլ Արշակն է հայտնվում իր պայծառ ու բարի ժպիտով ու ինձ ասում.
_Վարդուհի կարո՞ղ ես ինձ մի բաժակ ջուր տալ :LOL: 
էտ պահից երազս բարի է դառնում… ու չգիտես որտեղից իմ ձեռքում բաժակով ջուր է լինում ես էլ տալիս եմ Արշակին … :LOL:

----------


## VisTolog

> Երեխեք այսօր նենց վատ երազ եմ տեսել, կռիվ էր՝ պատերազմ, մարդկանց սպանում էին, կանայք փախնում էին, հայրս չկար ու…
> … մեկ էլ Արշակն է հայտնվում իր պայծառ ու բարի ժպիտով ու ինձ ասում.
> _Վարդուհի կարո՞ղ ես ինձ մի բաժակ ջուր տալ
> էտ պահից երազս բարի է դառնում… ու չգիտես որտեղից իմ ձեռքում բաժակով ջուր է լինում ես էլ տալիս եմ Արշակին …


Ինչ էլ երազ էր :LOL: :Մանավանդ մի բաժակ ջուրը :Smile:  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Ժող. ես եմ շատ գեղեցիկ երազներ եմ տեսնում.
> Շատ ժամանակ երազում վստահ եմ, որ այդ ամենը իրականություն է.
> Ամենահետաքրքիրը կրկնվող երազներն են, այնտեղ կան ինձ ծանոթ փողոցներ, տներ, մարդիկ...
> 
> Մի ժամանակ անընդհատ նույն երազն էի տեսնում, թե իփրեւ ես անցնում եմ մեծ եւ շատ երկար փողոցով եւ վերջում իմ հետեւում փողոցի տարբեր կողմերում գտնվող մեծ եւ գեղեցիկ բարձրահարկ երկու շենք փլվում են.
> 
> Մի որոշ ժամանակ անց, իրադարձությունների բերումով, այս երազի խորհուրդը իրականացավ եւ ես հիմա էլ այդ երազը չեմ տեսնում.
> 
> Ամենավերջի տպավորվող երազը տեսել եմ, գրեթե մեկ շաբադ առաջ.
> ...


Վայ Վիշապակաղ, կարդացի ու մարմնովս 10,000 վոլտ հոսանք անցավ:Էտ ինչ ուժս երազներ ես տեսնում:Կարդացի մի հարց առաջացավ, գնամ գրեմ: :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

Բարև ձեզ :Smile: :
Հնարավոր է, որ սխալ թեմայում եմ բացել, որի համար կներեք :Blush: 
Ինչից է, որ մարդ նույն երազը տեսնում է մի քանի անգամ:

----------


## Fantazy

> Իսկ մարդը եթե երազում հենց իր մահն է տեսնում, այդ ի՞նչ է նշանակում: Որովհետև ինձ հետ շատ է պատահել, որ տեսել եմ բարձր ժայռի վրայից ընկնում եմ անդունդի մեջ, որտեղ ինչ-որ շատ ամուր փշեր էին: Ես էլ սիրուն ընկնում եմ դրանց մեջ, հետո տեսնում եմ, որ արյունս հոսում է ամենուր… մի խոսքով, ինչ-որ աղմուկից արթնանում եմ: 
> Հոգեբաններն ասում են «վիճակդ լավ չի»:  
> Իսկ ես սկի չեմ էլ մտածում:


Շատ երկար ժամանակ նմանատիպ երազ էլ ես էի տեսնում, անընդհատ կրկնվում էր ու հանգիստ չէր տալիս: Ես ընկնում էի շատ բարձր տեղից, շատ ուժեղ վախենում էի ու գետնին չհասած արթնանում էի (վեր էի թռնում): Իմ դասախոսներից մեկը բացատրեց այդ երազի իմաստը, որը նաև քոնին է վերաբերվում: Նա ասաց, որ եթե ես ընկնելուց գետնին չեմ հասնում, դա ոչինչ, ոչ մի վախենալու բան չկա, բայց եթե հանկարծ կպչեմ գետնին, ուրեմն շատ վատ բան պետք է լինի իմ կյանքում: Ու ասեմ նաև, որ ես կարծում եմ, որ դա կապված էր իմ հագեպես ծանր վիճակի հետ, որովհետև, երբ ես հիմա հետադարձ հայացք եմ նետում դեպի իմ կյանքի այդ ժամանակաշրջանը, ես հասկանում եմ, որ քայլել եմ դանակի ծայրով, ու մի անզգույշ շարժում և ես կկործանվեի: Հետո, երբ ամեն ինչ կարգավորվեց, ես այդ ընկնելուց հաճույք էի ստանում, իսկ հիմա ընդհանրապես նման երազներ չեմ տեսնում:

Հիմնականում երազներս հիշում եմ առավոտյան արթնանալուց ու այդ ժամանակ համոզված եմ լինում, որ չեմ մոռանա դրանք, բայց նույն օրը երեկոյան կարողա չկարողանամ հիշել թե ինչ երազ էր, գոնե մոտավորապես:
Մի անգամյա երազներին ուշադրություն չեմ դարձնում, բայց պարբերաբար կրկնվող երազները ինձ անհանգստության տեղիք են տալիս:
Երբեմն երազներս այնքան իրական են լինում, որ առավոտյան արթնանալիս ինձ թվում է, որ դա իրականում տեղի է ունեցել: Մի քանի անգամ պատահել ա, որ վատ երազ տեսնելուց հետո, երբ արթնացել եմ սկսել եմ լաց լինել, կարծելով թե դա իրականություն է եղել:

Մի դեպք եմ ուզում պատմել. մայրս մի անգամ գիշերը տարօրինակ ձայներ սկսեց հանել,մենք բոլորս արթուն էինք միայն նա էր քնած: Սկզբից չէինք կարողանում հասկանալ, թե ինչ ձայն է, երբ իմացանք, որ մայրս է ու փորձեցինք արթնացնել չէր ստացվում, ինչ-որ տարօրինակ վիճակում էր… մի կերպ արթնացրեցինք ու նա ասաց, որ երազում նրան օձ էր խեղդում: Տատիկս ասաց, որ վատ բան է լինելու և մենք պետք է շատ զգույշ լինենք… Մի քանի օրից մահացավ իմ պապիկը (Պապայիս պապան)…

Համենայնդեպս երազները պետք չէ անտեսել, չէ-որ, եթե դրանք կան, ապա ինչ-որ նպատակ ունեն: Դրանք չեն կարող անիմաստ նկարներ լինել, որոնք մենք տեսնում ենք քնելած ժամանակ:
Մարդիկ երազ միշտ էլ տեսնում են, այն կրկնվում է 90 րոպեն մեկ, բայց քնի մի տեսակի ժամանակ (տեսակների անունները այնքան էլ լավ չեմ հիշում, ու չեմ հիշում թե որի ժամանակ ոնց է, մեկը արագ քունն է մյուսը չեմ հիշում, բայց այս պահին դա չի կարևորը) տեսած երազը հիշվում է, եթե չեմ սխալվում դա արագ քունն է, իսկ մյուսի ժամանակ տեսածը՝ ոչ:

----------


## VisTolog

> Իսկ մարդը եթե երազում հենց իր մահն է տեսնում, այդ ի՞նչ է նշանակում: Որովհետև ինձ հետ շատ է պատահել, որ տեսել եմ բարձր ժայռի վրայից ընկնում եմ անդունդի մեջ, որտեղ ինչ-որ շատ ամուր փշեր էին: Ես էլ սիրուն ընկնում եմ դրանց մեջ, հետո տեսնում եմ, որ արյունս հոսում է ամենուր… մի խոսքով, ինչ-որ աղմուկից արթնանում եմ: 
> Հոգեբաններն ասում են «վիճակդ լավ չի»:  
> Իսկ ես սկի չեմ էլ մտածում:


Բայց դու քո մահն ես տեսել, թե որ ուղակի ընկնում ես, ինչպես հասկացա ժայռոտ փշերի վրա:Դա չի նշանակում, որ դու քո մահն ես տեսել, այլ ուղակի ընկել ես... :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Փորձեմ պատասխանել հարցիդ երկու տեսանկյունից՝ հեգեվերլուծության և տրանսպերսոնալ հոգեբանության: 

*Հոգեվերլուծական տեսակետ*
Երազները քո ենթագիտակցության արտացոլումներն են: Կան պարզ /մանկական/ երազներ, որոնք շատ հեշտ է մեկնաբանել, օրինակ երբ շատ ես ուզում մեքենա ունենալ, երազում կարող ես տեսնել, որ մեքենա ես քշում կամ եթե մեկին կարոտում ես ու վաղուց չես տեսնել, երազում կարող ես տեսնել ձեր հանդիպումը: Բայց կան նաև սիմվոլիկ երազներ, որոնք ավելի դժվար է մեկնաբանել և նրանք *կարող են հաճախ կրկնվել*. այնքան ժամանակ, մինչև դու չգիտակցես դրանց նշանակությունը, այսինքն մինչև անգիտակցական թաքնված զգացմունքները /որոնք էլ հենց քո երազների աղբյուրն են/ չտեղափոխես գիտակցության ոլորտ: 
Սիմվոլիկ երազի օրինակ կարող է լինել հետևյալը: Մի աղջիկ անընդհատ տեսնում էր երազում իր ծանոթ երեխաներին, որոնց ժամանակին՝  շատ վաղուց, դայակություն է արել: Երազների բովանդակությունը մոտավորապես այն էր, որ ինքը զբոսնում է նրանց հետ ու հանկարծ իրենք հայտնվում են անդունդի եզրին, թեև աղջիկն ամեն ինչ անում է, որ չգնան այդ ուղղությամբ: Սակայն երազում ամեն անգամ նրանք նորից հայտնվում են այդ անդունդի եզրին... Ու երեխաները չեն տեսնում դա. միայն աղջիկն է տեսնում և հասկանում, որ ինքն է բերել նրանց այստեղ՝ առանց ուզենալու: Երեխաները շարունակում են առաջ քայլել՝ առանց հասկանալու, որ  հիմա կընկնեն անդունդը: Աղջիկն ամեն անգամ առաջ է նետվում, որ պահի նրանց վայր ընկնելուց ու հենց այդ պահին տեսնում է, որ ներքևում այդ երեխաների մայրն է ընկած՝ ջարդուխուրդ եղած: Ու չի կարողանում ավել առաջ գնա, թեև փորձում է, բայց ձեռքերը չեն հասնում երեխաներին: Եվ ամեն անգամ արթնանում է շնչահեղձ լինելով՝ այն զգացումով, որ չկարողացավ փրկել երեխաներին...
Սա տիպիկ սիմվոլիկ երազ է /ի դեպ իրականում պատահած/, որըն անընդհատ կրկնվել  է: Այս երազում անդունդը սիմվոլացնում է ընտանիքի կործանումը... Իրականում, այդ աղջիկը, դեռահաս հասակում դայակություն անելով մի ընտանիքում, գայթակղվել է ընտանիքի հոր կողմից /չի ուզում գնալ դեպի անդունդը - կործ անել ընտանիքը ,բայց հայտնվում է այնտեղ/ ու երկարատև սիրավեպ է ունեցել նրա հետ. դրա մասին իմացել է երեխաների մայրը, և դա, պարզ է, թե ինչպես է անդրադարձել իր ամուսնական կյանքի վրա. նրա ամուսնական հարաբերությունները կործանվել են /ընկել է անդունդից, ջարդուխուրդ եղել/, բայց հենց երեխաներից այդ փաստը գաղտնի է մնացել /չեն տեսնում անդունդը՝ ընտանիքի քայքայման վտանգը/: Աղջիկը երկար ժամանակ չի կարողացել դադարեցնել այդ հարաբերությունները /ձեռքերը չի հասնում, որ փրկի ընկնողներին/: 
Ի վերջո այդ ամենը ավարտվել է, անցել են տարիներ, բայց մեղքի զգացումը, որը տարիներ առաջ արտամղվել է ենթագիտակցության ոլորտ, հիմա երազների միջոցով տանջում են նրան: Մենք հաճախ ենք արտամղում մեր զգացմունները, երբ մեր՝ «ինքն իրեն պաշտպանել ուզող» հոգեկանը «հասկանում է», որ իրական ապրումները գիտակցելը «շատ ծանր կլինի» իր համար: Բայց արտամղել չի նշանակում վերացնել, դրանք մնում ու մի օր, վաղ թե ուշ սկսում են հիշեցնել իրենց մասին՝ փորձելով վերջապես դուրս պրծնել անգիտակցական ոլորտից ու հացնել մեր գիտակցությանը: 
Սիմվոլիկ երազները երբեմն շատ բարդ են լիունմ, բայց դրանք միշտ էլ հնարավոր է մեկնաբանել՝  սեփական ուժերով կամ մասնագետների օգնությամբ: Հոգեվերլուծողները հավատում են, որ երբ գիտակցես քո թաքնված ցանկութուներն ու զգացմունքները, նրանք այլևս կդադարեն քեզ տանջել: 
Կրկնվող երազները խոսում են նրա մասին, որ կա մի բան քո անգիտակցական ոլորտում, որը  շատ է ուզում «հիշեցնել իր մասին» ու «գիտակցվել»: Երազները շատ լավ ուղի են դեպի մեր անգիտակցական աշխարհը. արժի ուշադրություն դարձնել դրանց...

*Տրանսպերսոնալ հոգեբանության տեսանկյուն*
Սա, թերևս ,շատ է տարբերվում դասական հոգեբանական տեսակետներից: Ինչևէ, այսօր այն ունի շատ հետևորդներ: Գուցե քեզ էլ այս մի մեկնաբանությունն ավելի դուր գա:  :Wink: 
Տրնասպերսոնալիստնեը հավատում են, որ կա մի ընդհանուր ինֆորմացիոն դաշտ, որտեղ ամփոփված է ամբողջ գոյը՝ անցյալը, ներկան ու ապագան: մենք բոլորս այդ ամբողջի մի մասնիկն ենք ու կապված ենք դրա հետ անտեսանելի ուղիներով: Սովորաբար այդ ուղիները փակ են մեզ համար. չենք գտնում ճանապարհը դեպի այդ տիեզերական դաշտը, սակայն երբեմն... Երբեմն այդ ուղիները բացվում են. դրանով է բացատրվում իրատեսությունը, իրական երազները, ապագան տեսնելու կարողությունը և շատ այլ երևույթներ... Միայն քչերը կարող են ենթարկել իրենց կամքին ուղիները բացելը. սովորական մահկանացուներիս մոտ դա լինում է անկախ մեր կամքից ու հազվադեպ: Գիտեմ որոշ հնարքներ այդ ուղիները բացելու համար, սակայն դրանք շատ վտանգավոր են, ու ես նախընտրում եմ տեսական գիտելիքներս պրակտիկայում չկիրառել:  :Smile: 
 Այսպիսով, տրասնպերսոնալիստները հավատում են, որ երազները ոչ միայն անցյալի հետ կապ ունեն, այլ նաև ապագայի: Դրանք կիսաբաց ուղիներից մեզ հասնող ազդակներն են, որոնք ճիշտ հասկանալու դեպքում կարելի է տեսնել ապագայի թեկուզ փոքրիկ, բայց իրական մի մասնիկը...

----------


## VisTolog

Ինձ հետ նման դեպք պատահել է, որ ես երազում տեսել եմ մի պահ, և որոշ ժամանակ հետո, երբ ես ինչ որ տեղում եմ գտնվել, զգացել եմ, որ այդ նույն պահը ես երազումս եմ տեսել, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ չէմ իմանում թե որտեղ եմ դա տեսել:Ավելի լավ չկարողացա բացատրեմ: :Blush:  :Smile:

----------


## gayane70

Ամսվա  30-31 օրից  25-ը երազ եմ տեսնում; Որ օրը  վատը  տեսա` վատ է անցնում  , որ օրը լավը` լավ; Դրա համար ել սկսել եմ երազել , որ  լավ երազներ տեսնեմ :Hands Up:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ամսվա 30-31 օրից 25-ը երազ եմ տեսնում; Որ օրը վատը տեսա` վատ է անցնում , որ օրը լավը` լավ; Դրա համար ել սկսել եմ երազել , որ լավ երազներ տեսնեմ


Իմ մոտ այդպես չէ, փառք Աստծո, թե չէ 365 օր պիտի տառապեի: :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ամսվա  30-31 օրից  25-ը երազ եմ տեսնում; Որ օրը  վատը  տեսա` վատ է անցնում  , որ օրը լավը` լավ; Դրա համար ել սկսել եմ երազել , որ  լավ երազներ տեսնեմ


Իսկ ես նկատել եմ, որ երազ տեսնում եմ այն ժամանակ, երբ անհանգիստ եմ քնում…
Փորձիր այնպես անել, որ խորը քնես՝ ասենք մի շիշ գարեջուր խմի նոր քնի … :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> Իսկ ես նկատել եմ, որ երազ տեսնում եմ այն ժամանակ, երբ անհանգիստ եմ քնում…
> Փորձիր այնպես անել, որ խորը քնես՝ ասենք մի շիշ գարեջուր խմի նոր քնի …


Մի շիշը քիչ չի?

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Մի շիշը քիչ չի?


Քնելու համար շատել ա :Wink:

----------


## Ծով

Մի հատ երազ եմ տեսել ու շատ եմ ազդվել:
Ես անշարժ պարկած էի ինչ-որ մահճակալի վրա /ոնց որ հիվանդանոցում լինեի/, ու մի հատ աղջիկ կողքս նստած անընդհատ ասում էր՝ կներես, կներես, կներես..
ու լացում էր...
նենց մեխկս եկավ...ասում եմ՝ գոնե ստացվեր արթնանալ ու հասկանալ՝ ինչի համար...
տարօրինակ երազ էր :Think:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Երեխեք երազի մեջ խեղդվելն ինչա՞  :Sad:  Ջրում խեղդվելը այն աստիճան, որ արթնանալիս օդը չեր բավարարում  :Sad:   Լացս գալիս է՜ր  :Cray:

----------


## Grieg

> Երեխեք երազի մեջ խեղդվելն ինչա՞  Ջրում խեղդվելը այն աստիճան, որ արթնանալիս օդը չեր բավարարում   Լացս գալիս է՜ր


հնարավոր է որ անհարմար դիրքով ես պարկել որի հետևանքով դժվարացել է շնչառությունը կամ արյան շրջանառությունը ~  :Smile:  իսկ ջուրը մաքուր էր թե ոչ?

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> հնարավոր է որ անհարմար դիրքով ես պարկել որի հետևանքով դժվարացել է շնչառությունը կամ արյան շրջանառությունը ~  իսկ ջուրը մաքուր էր թե ոչ?


մաքուր էր  :Smile:  բայց շատ ա վրես ազդել..., առաջին անգտամ էր էդպիսի բան կատարվում հետս  :Sad:

----------


## Grieg

> մաքուր էր  բայց շատ ա վրես ազդել..., առաջին անգտամ էր էդպիսի բան կատարվում հետս


եթե մաքուր էր ուրեմն լավ է  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

մեկ մեկ էլ իմ հետ պատահում ա, որ երազումս բարձրությունից ընկնում եմ, մեկ էլ նենց տպավորություն ա մոտս ըլնում, ոնց որ իսկականից ընկնեմ անկողնու մեջ

----------


## Grieg

> մեկ մեկ էլ իմ հետ պատահում ա, որ երազումս բարձրությունից ընկնում եմ, մեկ էլ նենց տպավորություն ա մոտս ըլնում, ոնց որ իսկականից ընկնեմ անկողնու մեջ


ասում են դա ճնշման անկումների հետևանքով է , 
նաև հնարավոր է բարձերը շատ են , որի հետևանքով սեղմվում են վզի վրա գտնվող երակները և ուղեղը բավարար արյուն չի ստանում..

----------


## Բարեկամ

> մեկ մեկ էլ իմ հետ պատահում ա, որ երազումս բարձրությունից ընկնում եմ, մեկ էլ նենց տպավորություն ա մոտս ըլնում, ոնց որ իսկականից ընկնեմ անկողնու մեջ


Ասում են` դա կարող ա լինել, երբ ոտքերդ քնիդ մեջ կտրուկ ձգում ես  :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ասում են` դա կարող ա լինել, երբ ոտքերդ քնիդ մեջ կտրուկ ձգում ես


երևի ձգում եմ, որ չընկնեմ  :Smile: 

ժողովուրդ էն օրը մի հատ թույն երազ եմ տեսել.
Մերոնք խաղի էին, ես էլ լավ պատրաստվել էի: Դարպասապահի իմ քռչոտ շալվարը ու փոշոտ վերխը հագել էի էն չուլ դառած ձեռնոցներիս հետ ու գնացել էի ստադիոն. ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս Հանրապետական մարզադաշտում էր լինելու մեր խաղը: Ստադիոն մտա (ու չգիտես ոնց՝ չերեզ տրիբունաներ), պարզվեց ահագին ուշացել եմ : Տենամ թմերը հավաքվում են խաղը սկսեն: Մինչև իջնեի, խաղը սկսվեց. տենամ՝ մեր գոլերին ինչ-որ աղջիկ ա կայնած՝ գլխին կեպկա, հագին մի հատ երկնագույն բլուզկա, ձեռին էլ ձեռնոց չկա: Մտքումս ասում եմ "արա լավ. էս մարզիչը հիմնական դարպասապահին խի չի հանել. կամ եթե մեր հիմնական դարպասապահը վնասվածք էլ ունի, խի ինձ չի կայնացնում՝ մի ինչ-որ աղջիկ ա կայնացնում գոլերին՝ կեպկով, ոչ սպորտային երկնագույն վերխով ու առանց ձեռնոց: Հակառակորդի հենց առաջին գրոհին էդ աղջիկը մի հատ հավայի "մեժդունոգ" գոլ կերավ, մտքումս բեսամթ ներվայնացա, ասեցի. "թքած. սկի չեմ էլ նայի խաղը", ու գնացի զուգարան: Պարզվեց՝ զուգարանի տեղը մի հատ սիրուն սաունա են սարքել: Զուտ հետաքրքրության համար մտա՝ տենամ ինչ կա-չկա, մի 15 րոպեից դուրս հելա, տենամ առաջին կեսը պրծել ա: Հելա տրիբունաներով, ծանոթներիցս մեկին տեսա, հետը մի քիչ խոսացի, մեկ էլ նայեմ տաբլոյին՝ "Միկա"-չգիտեմ ինչ 2-3: Քնիցս հելա՝ նոր ջոգեցի, որ "մերոնք" էտի "Միկան" էր: Ու մի տարօրինակ բան էլ՝ ստադիոնում ոչ մի մլիցա չկար:

----------


## Erevan

> Բոլորս էլ տեսնում ենք երազներ: Մեզանից շատերը չեն հիշում կամ պնդում են, որ չեն տեսնում, մյուսները մի գիշերվա ընթացքում շատ երազներ են տեսնում և համարյա բոլորն էլ հիշում են: Երազները որոշ մարդկանց կյանքում ոչ մի էական ազդեցություն չեն թողնում, սակայն կան մարդիկ, որոնք ապրում են իրենց երազներով, երազներն իրենց կյանքում մեծ տեղ են գրավում և ազդում են ապագա կյանքի վրա: Ես մինչև հիմա երազներս շփոթում եմ ռեալի հետ, կարծում եմ, թե երազը իրականություն էր   : Շատ անգամ երազներում տեսնում եմ ապագան, այն, ինչ լինում է ապագայում, կամ էլ ինչ որ զգուշացնող նշաններ: Երևի թե շատերի մոտ է այդպես…
> Եկեք այս թեմայում գրենք մեր կարծիքները երազների վերաբերյալ, թե ինչ նշանակություն ենք տալիս երազներին, թե ինչպես են ազդում երազները մեր կյանքի վրա, և գրենք մեր տեսած հետաքրքիր ու տարօրինակ երազներից որոշները:


Ես կարծում եմ որ երազը հասկանալը համարժեք է ինքդ քեզ հասկանալուն;
Իմ տեսած երազների 70%   հուշումները ես ճիշտ հասկանում եմ, իսկ  մնացած 30-ը ոչ կամ մասամբ; Երբեմն իմ տեսած երազները ոչ թե հուշումներ են, այլ ապագայում կատարվելիք իրադարձություններ, տենց 2 անգամ եղել է արդեն;

----------


## Grieg

երեկ երբ փորձումեի քնել , աչքերս փակեցի և մի ձայն լսեցի որը ասաց "քնած ժամանակ դու զգում ես ուղեղի աշխատանքը՝ ներսից  , սակայն այն մեկանաբում ես  և հիշում երազի տեսքով" և դրանից հետո մի քանի հետաքրիր կադրներ երևացին բնութագրող աշխարհը ներսից։ Հիմա մտածում եմ գուցե իրոք քնած ժամանակ ենթագիտակցության և գիտակցության սահմաները վերանում են  մենք տեսնում ենք մեզ մեր ներսից  :Think:  ։

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Հետաքրքիր է... :Xeloq:  նորմալ երևույթ է, որ անընդհատ քնել-արթնանալիս նույն երազն ես տեսնում, նույն երազի շարունակությունը  :Unsure:  Կամ մի երազը մի քանի սերիաներով ես տեսնում, բայց տարբեր օրերում  :Unsure:   :Xeloq:

----------


## Dayana

> Հետաքրքիր է... նորմալ երևույթ է, որ անընդհատ քնել-արթնանալիս նույն երազն ես տեսնում, նույն երազի շարունակությունը  Կամ մի երազը մի քանի սերիաներով ես տեսնում, բայց տարբեր օրերում


Էդ լրիվ նորմալ է չվախենաս  :Smile:  Համենայն դեպս գոնե իմ մոտ դա նորմալ է համարվում  :Wink: 




> երեկ երբ փորձումեի քնել , աչքերս փակեցի և մի ձայն լսեցի որը ասաց "քնած ժամանակ դու զգում ես ուղեղի աշխատանքը՝ ներսից  , սակայն այն մեկանաբում ես  և հիշում երազի տեսքով" և դրանից հետո մի քանի հետաքրիր կադրներ երևացին բնութագրող աշխարհը ներսից։ Հիմա մտածում եմ գուցե իրոք քնած ժամանակ ենթագիտակցության և գիտակցության սահմաները վերանում են  մենք տեսնում ենք մեզ մեր ներսից  ։


Չգիտեմ թէ ով է ասել , բայց ասում են եթե երազիդ մեջ կարողանաս նայել ձեռքերդ ու հետո հայացոդ փոխես , ապա երազը կենթարկվի քեզ ու դու կարող ես երազում գտնվել ցանկացած տեղ մեր տիեզերքում  :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Էդ լրիվ նորմալ է չվախենաս  Համենայն դեպս գոնե իմ մոտ դա նորմալ է համարվում 
> 
> 
> 
> Չգիտեմ թէ ով է ասել , բայց ասում են եթե երազիդ մեջ կարողանաս նայել ձեռքերդ ու հետո հայացոդ փոխես , ապա երազը կենթարկվի քեզ ու դու կարող ես երազում գտնվել ցանկացած տեղ մեր տիեզերքում


Իմ մոտ դա եղել է  նույնիսկ երկու անգամ ,բայց չեմ հիշում ձեռքերին նայելով է եղել ,թե ոչ  :Wink:  Շատ ժամանակ երազն ու իրականությունը իմ մոտ միաձուլվում եմ ,որ ես էլ եմ երբեմն խառնում երազ էր դա, թե իրականություն ... Պատահելա ,որ  ինքս եմ թելադրում երազիս ընթացքը , :Tongue:  : Ծանոթ է?  :Think:

----------


## Կաթիլ

> Հետաքրքիր է... նորմալ երևույթ է, որ անընդհատ քնել-արթնանալիս նույն երազն ես տեսնում, նույն երազի շարունակությունը  Կամ մի երազը մի քանի սերիաներով ես տեսնում, բայց տարբեր օրերում


Ինձ մոտ դա անընդհատ է… Ես ունեմ մի երազ, որ համարյա ամեն գիշեր տեսնում եմ ու սարսափահար արթնանում  :Sad:  Չգիտեմ ինչ անեմ, որ էդ երազն ել չտեսնեմ  :Xeloq:   :Think:

----------


## Dayana

> Իմ մոտ դա եղել է  նույնիսկ երկու անգամ ,բայց չեմ հիշում ձեռքերին նայելով է եղել ,թե ոչ  Շատ ժամանակ երազն ու իրականությունը իմ մոտ միաձուլվում եմ ,որ ես էլ եմ երբեմն խառնում երազ էր դա, թե իրականություն ... Պատահելա ,որ  ինքս եմ թելադրում երազիս ընթացքը , : Ծանոթ է?


Դու տաղանդ ես  :Wink:  Լուրջ եմ ասում , եթե երազներդ կառավարում ես , ուրեմն կյանքդ ել կկառավարես , ինչպես ցանկանաս  :Smile: 





> Ինձ մոտ դա անընդհատ է… Ես ունեմ մի երազ, որ համարյա ամեն գիշեր տեսնում եմ ու սարսափահար արթնանում  Չգիտեմ ինչ անեմ, որ էդ երազն ել չտեսնեմ


Այ վատ երազներ չեմ սիրում  :Sad:  Եթե սնահավատ ես , կասեմ դանակ դիր բարձիդ տակ , իսկ եթե չէ   :Think:  եկեղեցի գնա , կամ էլ քնելւց առաջ բարձր գոռա , ասա ես չեմ վախենում ... ու կանցնի  :Wink:

----------


## Lapterik

Էլի լիքը երազներ մի գիշերվա ընթացքում: Էսօր երազ եմ տեսել, իբր ինչ որ գետ վարարել էր, ու դրա հետևանքով սենյակիս մի մասը ջուր էր լցվել ու բացի էտ ոնց փորձում էինք դրա ուղղությունը փոխել, չէր ստացվում, բայց վերջում ինքը իրա կամքով ինչ որ ուղի գտավ ու գնաց, ջուրը էլի: ավ ասա էտ հասկացանք, բա ինչ կապ ուներ էն, որ տեսել եմ մեկին, մի հատ շոր իրա գլխին էր գցել, ու ինձ ասում ա ես եկել եմ քեզ փախցնելու, :Sad:  ասում եմ բա շորը ինչի ես բերել, որ  քեզ փախցնեմ, էն էլ չփախցրեց :Smile: : Ու ես էս ամեն ինչը պատմում եմ ակումբցիներից մեկին, դե անունը չտամ էլի :Blush: , լավ մի խոսքով թե իրան ինչի տեսա, մթոմ հազար տարի չէի տեսել, ուրախացել էի լիքը (բայց էտ երազումս էլի), էլ չեմ հիշում, մի խոսքով:
Հ.Գ. Թե ասա ում էր հետաքրքիր, որ դու էլ գրեցիր:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Էլի լիքը երազներ մի գիշերվա ընթացքում: Էսօր երազ եմ տեսել, իբր ինչ որ գետ վարարել էր, ու դրա հետևանքով սենյակիս մի մասը ջուր էր լցվել


Ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ լինի, ես էլ եմ այս գիշեր երազիս փոթորկված ջրային տարածք տեսել: Ես կանգնել էի 5-րդ հարկի մեր օֆիսում, ու փակ լուսամուտի հետևից նայում էի, թե ոնց էր կատաղած ջուրը ավերածություններ գործում:
Իսկ երեկվա երազս... ավելի շատ է հուզել ինձ: Երեկ երազիս տեսել եմ եկեղեցի, շատ մեծ եկեղեցի: Իր ճարտարապետությամբ այն նման էր Մայր Աթոռանիստի եկեղեցուն, սակայն այն իր չափսերով մի քանի անգամ գերազանցում էր Էջմիածնի եկեղեցին, բացի այդ, այն վերանորոգման մեջ էր, ու միայն մի թևն էր որ, զերծ էր շինարարական պարագաներից: Ու ես միայնակ կանգնած այդտեղ, շվարած շուրջս էի նայում, ու փորձում հասկանալ թե ինչ գործ ունեմ կիսաավերակ ու ամայի եկեղեցում...

----------


## Ծով

Էս վերջերս երազներումս անընդհատ հյուրախաղերի եմ :LOL: 
Իմ սիրած երգիչներից մեկի հետ... :Love: 
Ի՞նչ անեմ...հոգնում եմ հյուրախաղերից..դրա համար էլ հոգնած արթնանում եմ :Sad:

----------


## Սամվել

> Էլի լիքը երազներ մի գիշերվա ընթացքում: Էսօր երազ եմ տեսել, իբր ինչ որ գետ վարարել էր, ու դրա հետևանքով սենյակիս մի մասը ջուր էր լցվել ու բացի էտ ոնց փորձում էինք դրա ուղղությունը փոխել, չէր ստացվում, բայց վերջում ինքը իրա կամքով ինչ որ ուղի գտավ ու գնաց, ջուրը էլի: ավ ասա էտ հասկացանք, բա ինչ կապ ուներ էն, որ տեսել եմ մեկին, մի հատ շոր իրա գլխին էր գցել, ու ինձ ասում ա ես եկել եմ քեզ փախցնելու, ասում եմ բա շորը ինչի ես բերել, որ  քեզ փախցնեմ, էն էլ չփախցրեց: Ու ես էս ամեն ինչը պատմում եմ ակումբցիներից մեկին, դե անունը չտամ էլի, լավ մի խոսքով թե իրան ինչի տեսա, մթոմ հազար տարի չէի տեսել, ուրախացել էի լիքը (բայց էտ երազումս էլի), էլ չեմ հիշում, մի խոսքով:
> Հ.Գ. Թե ասա ում էր հետաքրքիր, որ դու էլ գրեցիր:


Կարողա՞ ինձ ես տեսել  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Էն օրը երազումս մի հատ կռիս ու մի հատ օձ կռվում էին  :LOL:  Ես էլ նայում էի  :LOL:  Վերջում օձը (նոկաուտի ենթարկեց///թուու Սուրիկին  հիշեցի/ :LOL:  :Lol2: ) սպանեց կռիսին...հետո էլ ես ընկել էի էտ օձի հետևից. :LOL: ... Էտ ինչա՞ նշանակում  :Think: 

Հ.Գ. Ամիսը մեկ եմ երազ տենւոմ տենալուց էլ ոնց որ Մատրիցայի 4րդ սերին լինի  :LOL:  :Lol2:

----------


## Lapterik

> Կարողա՞ ինձ ես տեսել


Ուրիշ էլ ում պիտի տեսնեի: :Tongue:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Երեկ երազիս տեսել եմ եկեղեցի, շատ մեծ եկեղեցի: Իր ճարտարապետությամբ այն նման էր Մայր Աթոռանիստի եկեղեցուն, սակայն այն իր չափսերով մի քանի անգամ գերազանցում էր Էջմիածնի եկեղեցին, բացի այդ, այն վերանորոգման մեջ էր, ու միայն մի թևն էր որ, զերծ էր շինարարական պարագաներից: Ու ես միայնակ կանգնած այդտեղ, շվարած շուրջս էի նայում, ու փորձում հասկանալ թե ինչ գործ ունեմ կիսաավերակ ու ամայի եկեղեցում...


 :Shok:  Օրերս ես էլ եմ նման երազ տեսել միայն եկեղեցին ամբողջությամբ մշուշով պատված էր ու անձրև էր գալիս դրսում , իսկ ես այդ ահռելի մեծ եկեղեցու մեջ էի , մի անկյունում կուչ եկած : Չգիտեմ , բայց ինձ թվում է դա մի բան նշանակում է ...  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Հա ~ մոլացա ասեմ էսօր ժամը 3-ին լավ երազ կա նայեք  :Lol2:

----------


## Lapterik

Էսորվա երազս ուսուցողական նշանակություն ուներ, բայց ով ա դրան ուշադրություն դարձնում: Լավ էսոր երազուխմս լիքը գիրք եմ տեսել ու էտ գրքերից չգիտեմ քանի հոգի պիտի հասցնեին իրանց ուզած գրքերը ընտել, բայց ես ինչ որ չէի գտնում, մեկը ինձ օգնեց մի գիրքը գտա, էն մյոսը շատ լավ էմ հիշում Շպոլսկիի «Ատոմային ֆիզիկա» գիրքն էր, փնտրում էի, մեկը գար հարցներ ինչիդ էր պետք, բայց վերջը ոնցվոր լրիվ գրքերն էլ ունեցա: Էտ մի կողմ, բայց թե սրանց հետ ինչ կապ ուներ էն 2 online -ի կանաչ նշանները, որ հետս ման էի տալիս (չգիտեմ ոնց էի պահում) ու չգիտեի ուր դնեի, որ ոչ կորեր, ոչ էլ ինչ որ մեկը գտներ, մի խոսքով...
Հ.Գ. Սամ էտ online-ի նշանը քո նիկի կողքը չր վառվում :Tongue: :

----------


## Lapterik

Հա մոռացա, 2 օր առաջ էլ մի հատ շաաատ բարձր կամուրջ էի տեսել, ու կամրջի տակ լիիիքը ջուր էր, բայց մաքուր, ոնցոր պուճուրիկ լիճ լիներ, ու երազիս մեջ գիտեք մտքովս ինչ անցավ, թե մարդիկ որ գնում են գցվելու, ինչի չեն գալիս ստեղից իրանց գցեն, լավ էլ բարձր ա:  :LOL:  Երևանի ամենաբայրդ կամուրջն էր մթոմ:

----------


## Lapterik

Էս մեջներիցդ երազ պատմողը ես եմ  հա :Think: : Լավ ուրեմ երեկ երազումս իմ հարսանիքն էր, բայց հարսի շոր չեմ տեսել, ենքան ջանջալություն արեցի, որ հարսանիքիցս 4 ջամ ուշացա, զանգեցի ասեցի մի եկեք:  :LOL:  Լավն էր չէ: Չհարցնեք փեսան ով էր, չեմ հիշում, տպավորվելա, որ մեծ էր ինձանից:

----------


## Second Chance

Ոնց եմ նեղվում որ երազումս ոջիլ եմ տեսնում, :Sad:  մթոմ մազերիս մեջ ոջիլ է ընկել :Bad: :ամենասարսափելի երազնա համարյա որ ինձ այցելումա... բայց զատո ոնց եմ ուրախանում որ արթնանում եմ ու հասկանում որ դա երազ էր :LOL:  :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> բայց զատո ոնց եմ ուրախանում որ արթնանում եմ ու հասկանում որ դա երազ էր


Երբեմն ուզում ես չարթնանալ, ապրել քո երազը: :Sad:

----------


## Lilo

> Էս մեջներիցդ երազ պատմողը ես եմ  հա:


Ես էլ իմ երազներից պատմեմ:
Մեկը որը ամենատպավորիչն էր. երազումս իբր թե երեխա ունեի, կողքս էի պարկացրել ու հիանում այդ փոքր ճերմակ մարմինով, այդ մայր լինել զգացմունքը երբեք չեմ մոռանա: 
Երկու անգամ էլ եղել է որ օրերով նմանատիպ երազներ էի տեսնում, մեկը որ մարդկանցից փախնում էի, ինչ որ մեկը ընկել եր հետևիցս, կամ կռվում էի մեկի հետ: Մեկն էլ որ անծանոթ մարդկանց էի տեսնում, արթնանում էի ու ինքս ինձ հարցնում. տեսնես այդ մարդը գոյություն ունի՞:

----------


## Belle

> Ոնց եմ նեղվում որ երազումս ոջիլ եմ տեսնում,


Շատ իզուր,  :Wink:   երազում ոջիլ տեսնելը շատ լավ է: ասում են հաջողություն ու հարստանալու նշան է:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Շատ իզուր,   երազում ոջիլ տեսնելը շատ լավ է: ասում են հաջողություն ու հարստանալու նշան է:


Ես էլ էի մի ժամանակ շատ լսել, որ իբր երազում ոջիլ տեսնելը հարստանալու նշան է, բայց ես երազումս ոջիլ տեսնում էի հիմնականում այն շրջանում, երբ մենք ֆինանսապես շատ վատ վիճակում էինք, ու մոտակա տարիներին էլ մեր ֆինանսական վիճակը ոչնչով չբարելավվեց,  :LOL:  այնպես որ սուտ է։  :Tongue:  

Ընդհանրապես խորհուրդ եմ տալիս երազների մասին ընդունված մեկնաբանություններին չհավատալ։ Դա շատ անհատական է, ամեն մարդ ինքը պիտի զգա, թե իր այս կամ այն երազն ինչ է նշանակում։ Փորձեք ավելի ուշադիր ու հետևողական լինել, որ տեսնեք, թե տվյալ երազից առաջ ինչ եք զգացել կամ արել, ինչ է պատահել ձեզ հետ (քանի որ երազները շատ հաճախ հենց մեր առօրեական մտքերի անմիջական արտացոլումն են լինում), փորձեք հիշել, թե  երազից հետո ինչ է լինում կամ ինչ եք զգում, գործերն ինչպես են ընթանում։ Օրինակ ինձ համար այսպես է. անկախ նրանից, թե ըստ Երազահանի կանխատեսումների՝ ինչ է նշանակում երազում այսինչ կամ այնինչ բանը տեսնելը, ինձ համար կարևոր է, թե ես ինձ ինչպես եմ զգում տվյալ երազը տեսնելիս (ի դեպ, այդ երազահանները սարսափելիորեն սահմանափակ մեկնաբանություններ են տալիս հաճախ. իմ կարծիքով՝ լրիվ հիմարություն են, բազմիցս համոզվել եմ անձամբ). պատահում է, որ երազումս կատարվող իրադարձությունների մեջ ես ինձ շատ ուժեղ եմ զգում, ինչ անում եմ, հաջողվում է ու ընդհանուր բավարարվածության զգացողություն եմ ունենում։ Կարող է նույնիսկ սյուժեն էական չլինել, կարևորն անձամբ իմ զգացողությունն է տվյալ երազում։ Եթե ինձ լավ եմ զգում, ուժեղ եմ զգում կամ հարմարավետ, ուրեմն և՛ տվյալ շրջանում, և՛ մոտակա ժամանակներում ես հաստատ կյանքում էլ եմ այդպես զգալու (բազմիցս փորձված է  :Wink: ), գործերս հաջող են գնալու։ Իսկ եթե երազումս ինձ թույլ եմ զգում, իրավիճակը փոխելու հարցում անզոր, զգում եմ, որ մի տեսակ իմ հսկողությունից դուրս է այն, ինչ կատարվում է շուրջս, ապա տեղի է ունենում կամ շուտով տեղի է ունենալու կյանքում... Դա միայն ապագան չէ, նման երազները զգալի չափով նաև ներկայի հոգեվիճակն ու իրավիճակն են արտացոլում։ Այնպես որ մեր երազները մենք ենք՝ մեր անցյալով, ներկայով ու ապագայով։  :Smile:  Հետևաբար շատ դեպքերում կարող ենք նաև ազդել մեր երազների վրա։  :Wink: 

Հիշում եմ մի տարի երազումս բավական այլաբանորեն տեսել էի, որ ինձ վաղուց անհանգստացնող մի հարց զարմանալիորեն ու անհավատալիորեն լուծվում է... Դա այնպիսի բան էր, որ իրականում պատկերացնելը դժվար էր, կարելի է ասել՝ սյուժետային առումով դա աբսուրդ էր, բայց կարևորն այն էր, որ ես այդ երազից հետո հաստատ համոզված էի, որ գործերս լավ են գնալու, որ մինչ այդ ինձ խանգարող որոշ բաներ ես հաղթահարելու եմ, և այդպես էլ եղավ։  :Smile:  Ուղղակի երևի պետք է հասկանալ սեփական երազների սկզբունքը։  :Smile:

----------


## Apsara

ԷԷհ, էլի երազումս ակումբականներին եմ տեսել, հետաքրքիր էր, ես 2-րդ հարկում էի ու մենակ, հետո քույրս մոտեցավ իմ սեղանին, հետո բալկոնից տեսա որ ներքևը կանգնած են, Վերան, Հովսեփը, Անին՝ կակտուսը, Հայկը՝ Փիլոն, մի նոր ակումբցի իր շնով,Չուկը, Կիտան,  Արշակը ես տեսա ուրախացա ու չսպասեցի որ իրենք ինձ մոտ բարձրանան, այլ վազելով իջա ներքև ու սկսեցի բոլորին կարոտած համբուրել, բայց ծիծաղալու էր այն պահը, որ ես ուզում եմ Հովսեփին համբուրեմ իր փոխարեն մոտ է վազում ու ինձ համբուրում է այդ անծանոթ ակումբցին, իսկ հետո նորից եմ փորձ անում Հովսեփին համբուրելու նա չի թողնում փախչում է, ես էլ հետևից ընկած ուզում եմ պարտադիր համբուրել :LOL: 

իմաստը որն էր չհասկացա :Think:

----------


## Breath of wind

Հարգելի մոդերատորներ կարելի է էստեղ Զիգմունդ Ֆրեյդի «Толкование сновидений» գրքից մեջբերում անել, բայց ռուսերեն լեզվով ?

*Մոդերատորական: Քանի որ տվյալ մեջբերումն ուղղակիորեն կապված է թեմայի հետ, և չկա նյութի հայերեն թարգմանությունը , ապա կարող եք մեջբերում անել` բացառության կարգով: Չպետք է մոռանալ, որ Դար ակումբի գործունեության հիմնական նպատակը հայ գրի պահպանումն է , հայատառ շփումը:*

----------


## Breath of wind

Շնորհակալություն, հուսով եմ հետաքրքիր կլինի

Список используемой литературы
1. Зигмунд Фрейд «Толкование сновидений», Минск, 1998 г.
2. Немов «Общая психология»

Во времена, которые мы могли бы назвать преднаучными, люди не затруднялись в объяснении сновидения. Воспоминая его по пробуждении, они смотрели на него как на хорошее или дурное предзнаменование со стороны высших или демонических сил. С рассветом естественнонаучного мышления вся эта остроумная мифология превратилась в психологию, и в настоящее время лишь весьма немногие из образованных людей сомневаются в том, что сновидение является продуктом психической деятельности самого видящего сон.

Но с отпадением мифологической гипотезы сновидение стало нуждаться в объяснении. Условия возникновения сновидений, отношение последних к душевной жизни во время бодрствования, зависимость их от внешних раздражений во время сна, многие чуждые бодрствующему сознанию странности содержания сновидения, несовпадения между его образами и связанными с ними аффектами, наконец, быстрая смена картин в сновидении и способ их смещения, искажения и даже выпадение из памяти наяву – все эти и другие проблемы уже много сотен лет ждут удовлетворительного решения. На первом плане стоит вопрос о значении сновидения – вопрос, имеющий двоякий смысл: во- первых, дело идёт о выяснении психического значения сновидения, связи его с другими душевными процессами и его биологической функции; во-вторых, желательно знать, возможно ли толковать сновидение и имеет ли каждый элемент его содержания какой-нибудь «смысл», как мы привыкли это находить в других психических актах.

В оценке сновидения можно заметить три направления. Одно из них, которое является как бы отзвуком господствовавшей прежде переоценки сновидения, находит себе выражение у некоторых философов, которые кладут в основу сновидения особенное состояние душевной деятельности, рассматриваемое или даже как более высокая ступень в развитии духа; так, например, Шуберт утверждает, будто сновидение является освобождением духа от гнёта внешней природы, освобождением души из оков чувственного мира. Другие мыслители не идут так далеко, но твёрдо держатся того мнения, что сновидения по существу своему проистекают от психических возбуждений и тех душевных сил, которые в течение дня не могут свободно проявляться (фантазия во сне – Шернер, Фолькельт). Многие наблюдатели приписывают сновидению способность к особо усиленной деятельности – по крайней мере в некоторых сферах, например в области памяти.

В противоположность этому мнению, большинство авторов-врачей придерживается того взгляда, что сновидения едва ли заслуживают названия психического проявления. По их мнению, побудителями сновидения являются исключительно чувственные и телесные раздражения, либо приходящие к спящему извне, либо случайно возникающие в нём самом. Содержание сна, следовательно, имеет не больше смысла и значения, чем, например, звуки, вызываемые десятью пальцами несведущего в музыке человека, когда они пробегают по клавишам инструмента. Сновидения, согласно этому воззрению, нужно рассматривать как «телесный, во всех случаях бесполезный и во многих – болезненный процесс» (Бинц). Все особенности сновидений объясняются бессвязной и вызванной физиологическими раздражениями работой отдельных органов или отдельных групп клеток погружённого в сон мозга.

----------


## Breath of wind

Зигмунд Фрейд (1856-1939 гг.) открыл, что за покровом сознания скрыт глубинный, «кипящий» пласт не осознаваемых личностью могущественных стремлений, влечений, желаний. Только благодаря этому открытию Фрейд смог преступить к работе со сновидениями. В своём труде «О сновидении» Фрейд отмечает, что в вопросе о природе сновидений «ближе к истине стоит не взгляд врачей, а взгляд профанов, наполовину окутанный ещё и предрассудками». Он пришёл к новым выводам относительно сновидения после того, как применил к последнему новый метод психологического исследования. Процесс переработки скрытого содержания сновидения в явное Фрейд называет работой сновидения. Работа сновидения - процессы, благодаря которым из скрытых мыслей сновидения, соматических раздражителей во время сна, остатков дневных впечатлений формируется явное содержание сновидения.

Фрейд различает четыре основных механизма работы сновидения: 1)сгущение;
2) смещение; 3) вторичная обработка; 4) наглядное (образное) изображение мыслей и высказываний.
Превращение скрытых мыслей сновидения в явное его содержание заслуживает внимания как первый пример перехода одного способа выражения психического материала в другой: из способа выражения, понятного нам без всяких объяснений, в такой способ, который становится понятным лишь с трудом и при наличии определённых указаний. 

Принимая во внимание отношение скрытого содержания сновидения к явному, можно разделить сновидения на три категории. Во-первых, различаются сновидения вполне осмысленные, понятные, то есть допускающие без дальнейших затруднений объяснение их с точки зрения нормальной душевной жизни. Таких сновидений много; они по большей части кратки и в общем кажутся нам не заслуживающими особого внимания, так как в них отсутствует всё то, что могло бы пробудить удивление и показаться странным. Другую группу образуют сновидения, которые будучи связными и ясными по смыслу, всё-таки кажутся странными, потому что мы не можем связать их смысл с нашей душевной жизнью. Наконец, к третьей группе относятся сновидения, лишённые смысла и непонятные, то есть представляющиеся бессвязными, спутанными и бессмысленными.

Противопоставление явного и скрытого содержания сновидения, очевидно, имеет значение только для сновидений второй и ещё более третьей категории. Здесь мы встречаемся с загадками, которые исчезают лишь после замещения явного сновидения скрытыми его мыслями. Между непонятным и спутанным характером сновидения, с одной стороны, и затруднениями при сообщении скрытых мыслей сновидения – с другой, имеется какая-то интимная и закономерная связь. Прежде чем исследовать природу этой связи, полезно будет ознакомиться с более понятными сновидениями первой категории, в которых явное и скрытое содержание совпадают, то есть которые обходятся без работы сновидения.

Исследование этих сновидений полезно ещё с другой точки зрения.
Сновидения детей всегда имеют именно такой характер, то есть осмысленный и нестранный.
Можно привести пример: девочку 19 месяцев от роду, которую целый день держали на диете, так как её утром рвало и, по словам няни, она повредила себе земляникой. Ночью после этого голодного дня няня слышала, как девочка во сне называла своё имя и при этом прибавляла: «земляника, малина, яичко, каша». Ей, следовательно, снится, будто она ест, и из своего меню она указывает как раз на то, что в ближайшем будущем, по её мнению, ей мало будут давать.

Во всех детских сновидениях бросается в глаза одна общая черта: все они исполняют желания, которые зародились днём и остались неудовлетворёнными; эти сновидения являются простыми и незамаскированными исполнениями желаний. Если даже содержание детских сновидений усложняется и утончается, всё-таки в них легко увидеть исполнение желаний. Восьмилетнему мальчику снилось, будто он с Ахиллесом ехал на колеснице, которой правил Диомед. Как оказалось, он за день перед тем увлёкся чтением сказаний о греческих героях: легко доказать, что он взял этих героев за образец, сожалел, что не жил в их время.

Среди взрослых можно также собрать много примеров сновидений детского типа. Так, например, многим лицам при жажде ночью снится, будто они пьют; здесь сновидение стремится устранить раздражение и продлить сон. У других бывают часто такие «удобные» сновидения (сновидение заступает место поступка, который должен был бы быть совершён в жизни) перед пробуждением, когда приближается время вставать; им тогда снится, что они уже встали, находятся около умывальника или уже в училище, конторе и прочее, где они должны быть в определённое время. В ночь перед поездкой куда-либо нередко снится, будто уже приехали к месту назначения; перед поездкой в театр или в общество сновидение нередко предвосхищает – как бы вследствие нетерпения – ожидаемое удовольствие. В других случаях сновидения выражают исполнение желаний не в столь прямой форме; тогда, чтобы распознать скрытое желание, необходимо установить какую- нибудь связь или сделать какой-нибудь вывод, то есть необходимо начать работу толкования. Таким образом, в этой группе можно обнаружить своего рода частичную переработку, которую следует считать работой сновидения: мысли, выражающие пожелание на будущее, замещены картиной, протекающей в настоящем.

В своих работах Фрейд утверждал, что осуществление желаний является смыслом каждого сновидения, т.е. что нет других сновидений, кроме как «сновидений о желаниях». После этого заявления, многие поспешили указать Фрейду на ошибочность его теории. Они указывали на то, что очень часто встречаются сновидения с самым неприятным содержанием, весьма далёкие от какого бы то ни было осуществления желаний. Недовольные наблюдатели заметили, что сновидение чаще изображает недовольство, чем удовлетворение. Так почему же сновидения с самым индифферентным содержанием, оказываются после толкования осуществлениями желаний? Фрейд пишет, что это происходит вследствие искажающей деятельности сновидения, неприятное служит лишь для замаскирования приятного и желательного.

Фрейд отмечает две вещи: во-первых, содержание сновидения гораздо короче тех мыслей, заместителем которых он его считает, и во-вторых, анализ обнаруживает в качестве побудителя сновидения ничтожный случай, произошедший незадолго до сна. Следуя без критики за ассоциациями, при анализе любого сновидения возможно придти к ряду мыслей, связанных между собой по смыслу и правильным образом.

----------


## Breath of wind

В спутанном сновидении мы наблюдаем сгущение образов (сгущение - слияние различных представлений в одно составное), которым объясняется появление некоторых элементов, свойственных только ему и необходимых в нашем сознании наяву. Таковы составные и смешанные лица, странные смешанные образы. Способы их образования весьма различны.

Каждый элемент сновидения в избытке определяется скрытыми мыслями сновидения и обязан своим происхождением не одному элементу этих мыслей, а целому ряду их; однако последние не тесно связаны между собой, а относятся к различнеишйм областям переплетения мыслей. В содержании сновидения каждый элемент является по существу выражением всего этого разнообразного материала. Каждая скрытая мысль сновидения выражается обыкновенно не одним, а несколькими элементами сновидения; ассоциативные нити не идут просто от скрытых мыслей к содержанию сновидения, а многократно скрещиваются и переплетаются.

В сложных и спутанных сновидениях нельзя объяснять всё несходство между содержанием сновидения и скрытыми его мыслями только сгущением и драматизацией (превращением мыслей в ситуацию).Имеются доказательства влияния ещё и третьего фактора. Во время работы сновидения психический акцент смещается с мыслей и представлений к другим, не имеющим по суждению Фрейда, никакого права на такое выделение; ни один процесс не помогает так сильно, как этот, скрыть смысл сновидения и сделать непонятной связь между содержанием сновидения и скрытыми его мыслями. 

Во время этого процесса, который Фрейд назвал смещением в сновидении (смещение – один из основных механизмов работы сновидения, а также искажения бессознательных мыслей и желаний в других явных формах психической жизни, заключается в смещении акцента с главного на второстепенное. В результате смещения, например, важнейший скрытый элемент представлен в явном содержании сновидения весьма отдаленными и незначительными намеками.), наблюдается также замещение психического напряжения, значимости и аффективной наполненности мыслей живостью образов. Чем темнее и спутаннее сновидение, тем большее участие в его создании можно приписать процессу смещения.

Когда мы в содержании сновидения находим безразличное впечатление вместо волнующего и безразличный материал вместо интересного, то это нужно рассматривать как результат работы смещения. Сновидение никогда не интересуется тем, что не могло бы привлечь нашего внимания днём, и мелочи, не волнующие нас днём, не в состоянии преследовать нас и во сне.

Сновидение не состоит исключительно из ситуаций, а содержит также остатки зрительных образов, речей и даже неизменённых мыслей. Работа сновидения располагает изобразительными средствами для выражения скрытых мыслей так называемая вторичная обработка (вторичная обработка – один из механизмов работы сновидения, заключающийся в перегруппировке и связывании элементов явного сновидения в более или менее гармоничное целое). Сновидение прежде всего обнаруживает связь между всеми частями скрытых мыслей тем, что соединяет этот материал в одну ситуацию: оно выражает логическую связь сближением во времени и пространстве.
Весьма пригодным для механизма создания сновидения оказывается только одно логическое отношение – отношение подобия, общности, согласования.

Работа сновидения пользуется этими случаями как опорными пунктами для сгущения сновидения и соединяет в новое единство всё, что обнаруживает такое согласование. При глубоком анализе сновидения всегда наталкиваешься на мысли, которые не только чужды, но и неприятны. И эти мысли действительно содержались в душевной жизни и обладали известной психической интенсивностью, но находились в своеобразном психологическом состоянии, в силу которого не могли сделаться сознательными. Фрейд называет это особенное состояние вытеснением, то есть неспособностью этих мыслей достигнуть сферы сознания. А отсюда Фрейд заключает, что сновидение должно быть неясным для того, чтобы не выдать запретных мыслей, то есть искажение сновидения имеет своей целью замаскировать что-нибудь.

Фрейд отмечает так же существенные условия возникновения таких процессов как сновидение, но к этим обязательным условиям не относятся ни состояние сна, ни болезнь; целый ряд явлений повседневной жизни здоровых людей – забывчивость, обмолвки, промахи и известный ряд заблуждений – обязан своим возникновением такому же психическому механизму, как и сновидение. Истолковав сновидение как образное представление исполнения желания и объяснив неясность его цензурными изменениями в вытесненном материале, нам уже не трудно сделать вывод о функции сновидения. В противоположность обычным разговорам о том, что сновидения мешают спать, мы должны считать сновидения хранителем сна.

----------


## Kita

Ուրեմն երազումս բառ էի հորինում :LOL:  Եերեք ժամ ամենը խառնելուց հետո մի հատ նենց բառ հորինեցի, նենց էր դուրս եկել :Smile:  :Love: , հիացա ինձնով երազումս,  :Love:  :LOL:  ու էս մի օր է չեմ կարում հիշել :LOL: 
Ի՞նչ կնշանակի: :LOL:  :Think:

----------


## VisTolog

> ԷԷհ, էլի երազումս ակումբականներին եմ տեսել, հետաքրքիր էր, ես 2-րդ հարկում էի ու մենակ, հետո քույրս մոտեցավ իմ սեղանին, հետո բալկոնից տեսա որ ներքևը կանգնած են, Վերան, Հովսեփը, Անին՝ կակտուսը, Հայկը՝ Փիլոն, մի նոր ակումբցի իր շնով,Չուկը, Կիտան,  Արշակը ես տեսա ուրախացա ու չսպասեցի որ իրենք ինձ մոտ բարձրանան, այլ վազելով իջա ներքև ու սկսեցի բոլորին կարոտած համբուրել, բայց ծիծաղալու էր այն պահը, որ ես ուզում եմ Հովսեփին համբուրեմ իր փոխարեն մոտ է վազում ու ինձ համբուրում է այդ անծանոթ ակումբցին, իսկ հետո նորից եմ փորձ անում Հովսեփին համբուրելու նա չի թողնում փախչում է, ես էլ հետևից ընկած ուզում եմ պարտադիր համբուրել
> 
> իմաստը որն էր չհասկացա


Ինձ թվում է, որ այդ անծանոթ ակումբցին մի բան անելու է, որը նաև կապ կունենա Հովսեփի հետ:: :Think:

----------


## BusinessMen

Ես կսկսեմ…

24.12.2007 - Գտնվում եմ տանը երեք անծանոթ տղամարդու հետ միասին: Մոտս զենք կա, պահել եմ նրանց վրա, որ ոչինչ չկարողանան անել: Այդպես անցնում է մի քանի րոպե: Հետո մեկը կարողանում է դուրս պրծնել և ձեռքը ընկած ինչ-որ սուր փայտ մտցնում է փորս, բայց չի սպանում, ուղղակի ուժեղ վիրավորում է: Նրան միանում են մյուս երկուսը և սկսում են փայտերով և խորովածի շշերով տարբեր տեղերից դանակահարել: Բոլոր տեղերից արյուն է գալիս, բայց ես դեռ կենդանի եմ: Ընկնում եմ գետնին, նրանց թվում է թե ուշաթափ եմ եղել, դուրս են գալիս բալկոն ծխելու: Այդ պահին վեր եմ կենում, վերցնում եմ սույր ծայրով փայտը, բացում եմ բալկոնի դուռը և միանգամից մտցնում եմ ամենամոտ կանգնածի մեջքը: Նա նույնպես չի մահանում, իսկ այդ պահին մյուս երկուսը ծիծաղում են: Ես փախնում եմ, երեքով ընկնում են հետևիցս: Հետո միանգամից ցույց է տալիս մի ուրիշ վայր, որտեղ այդ երեքը մահացած են: Կողքին ոստիկաններ: Ոստիկաններից մեկը մյուսին պատմում է, որ դիակները ռենտգեն անելուց հետո, պարզվել է որ երեքն էլ տարիների ընթացքում ունեցել են բազմաթիվ կոտրվածքներ, մեկի ոտքն է կոտրված եղել, մյուսի ողնաշարը, երոորդի ոտքը, ձեռքը և այլ ոսկորներ: Եվ բացատրում է, որ այդ երեքի համար դա միայն խաղ է եղել, իրենց ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում նրանք բազմաթիվ զոհեր են գտել, նույն ձևի դանակահարել, խփել փայտերով և շշերով, զոհին արյունաքամ են արել, բայց երբեք չեն սպանել…
*Այդտեղ զարթնեցի, վերջ…*

----------


## Dayana

Էս վերջերս մի հատ դեմք երազ եմ տեսել։ Ուրեմն գնում եմ ընտրության ՝ նախագահական, ու չգիտեմ ում ընտրեմ, մեկ էլ որոշեցի Վահան Հովհաննիսյանին ընտրել ու զգացի որ գրիչս միամիտ կպելա ԼՏՊ-ին ընտրելու հատվածին ու մի շատ փոքրիկ գծիկա առաջացել։ Ոնց էի նեղվալ, որ քվեաթերթիկս անվաներ պիտի ճանաչվի  :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան

վերջերս երազներումս շատ եմ տենում կռիսներ

----------


## Սամվել

> վերջերս երազներումս շատ եմ տենում կռիսներ


Էտ քննություններ էին դրանից էր, դասախոսներն են :Lol2:  /ոչ բոլորը :Wink: /

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Էս մի շաբաթ երազումս քնություններս էի տենում , իբր թե չեմ ստանում , բայց գնում էի ու ինադու  ստանում  :Lol2:   :  Վերջերս մի հատ  լավ , մարգարեական  երազ եմ տեսել , ուրեմն պատկերացրեք    հին ժամանակներում ( ոնցոր թե միջնադար էր  )պատերազմ   :Goblin:  , ես ինչ որ թագավորական պալատներում եմ ու ինձ վրա պարտականություն է դրված պալատում գտնվող բոլոր երեխաններին  :Yerexa:  գաղտնի  թաքստոց  տանել  :Goblin:   ու իմ միսիայի կեսից ինձ բռնում են , ձեռնաշղթաններ են հագցնում ...  ու այդտեղ ես զարթնում եմ զարթնացուցիչի զիլ ձայնից   :Lol2:

----------


## Kristin

> վերջերս երազներումս շատ եմ տենում կռիսներ


ետ երևի նրանիցա  որ սկսել ես հավատալ տարվա կռիս կոչված կենդանակերպին....կամ էլ ուղղակի քեզ վախեցնելու երազներ են... բանի տեղ մի դիր

----------


## Adam

Ահավոր տարօրինակ երազ եմ տեսել:
«Մենք ապրում ենք 9 հարկանի շենքի 6-րդ հարկում: 9-րդ հարկի վերևում կա փոքրիկ մի տեղ, որտեղով էլ բարձրանում ես կռիշ: Շենք են գալիս ոստիկաններ և բարձրանալով այդ տեղը գտնում են թմրանյութ և չգիտես ինչու միակ կասկածանքի թեկնածուն ես եմ: Իջնում են մեր տուն և մայրիկիս ասում, որ ձեր տղային պետք է տանենք բաժանմունք: Հագցնում են ձեռնաշղթաները և ես արթնանում եմ երազից:»  :Think:  :Think:  
Բան չհասկացա.... ես ուր, թմրանյութն ուր...  :LOL:   :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

_երազումս տեսել էի, թե ընկերներս համոզում են, որ ծխել փորցեմ... վերջը համոզում են, ես էլ փորցում եմ ու միանգամից սկսում եմ պրոֆեսիոնալի պես ծխել_

----------


## ihusik

*Հաճախ երազներում իրենց արտահայտությունն են գտնում մեր ներքին թաքնված ցանկություններն ու ագրեսիաները և իհարկե այն ամենը՝ ինչի մասին մտածում ենք օրվա ընթացքում, դրա համար լավ կլինի քնելուց առաջ անկողնում արդեն պառկած փորձես շատ կարճ ժամանակում վերլուծես անցած օրդ ու այն ամենն, որը որ գտնում ես սխալ ես արել՝ քո այս կամ այն սխալների վրա ասես մտքով կնիք դնես, որ սրանից հետո նման դեպքերում էլ այդպես սխալ չես վարվի, այլ կվարվես այ այսպես՝ ավելի ճիշտ և դրանից հետո մտքով պետք է կտրվել առօրեական այդ ամբողջ թոհուբոհից և ազատ այդ ամենից պատրաստվել գնալ հոգու աշխարհը։*

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Այսօր երազումս ոզնի եմ տեսել  :Blush:

----------


## Աբելյան

էսօր տարօրինակ երազ եմ տեսել. Հայաստանը զինված ուժեր էր Կոսովո ուղարկել, ու "հայլուրը" ուղիղ եթերով ցույց էր տալի մերոնց գործողությունները, կինոյի նման: Մերոնք ինչ զենքեր ասես ունեին: Ռակետներ էին բաց թողում, ճամփին ինչ կա-չկա վերացնում. տներ, ավտոբուսներ, մեկ մեկ էլ մուֆտա տեղն էին ռակետ բաց թողում, էնքան շատ ունեին: Ըտեղ արթնացա ու չգիտես խի, մտքումս ասեցի. "Լևոնն ա ընտրվելու":

----------


## Սամվել

> Շատը թեման բացեցի նրա համար, որովհետև ահավոր տարօրինակ երազ եմ տեսել:
> «Մենք ապրում ենք 9 հարկանի շենքի 6-րդ հարկում: 9-րդ հարկի վերևում կա փոքրիկ մի տեղ, որտեղով էլ բարձրանում ես կռիշ: Շենք են գալիս ոստիկաններ և բարձրանալով այդ տեղը գտնում են թմրանյութ և չգիտես ինչու միակ կասկածանքի թեկնածուն ես եմ: Իջնում են մեր տուն և մայրիկիս ասում, որ ձեր տղային պետք է տանենք բաժանմունք: Հագցնում են ձեռնաշղթաները և ես արթնանում եմ երազից:»  
> Բան չհասկացա.... ես ուր, թմրանյութն ուր...


Էլ մի էլ մի, հենց Հուսիկի գրածը կարդա, ուրեմն մտքիտ կա, Տենց բան չանես  :Angry2:  :Smile:  :LOL:

----------


## Adam

> Էլ մի էլ մի, հենց Հուսիկի գրածը կարդա, ուրեմն մտքիտ կա, Տենց բան չանես


 :LOL:  Չի բացառվում

----------


## Amaru

էս երկու տարի կլինի, որ նմանատիպ երազներ եմ տեսնում… թաղումներ եմ տեսնում
մի երազ ա տպավորվել… բոլորին համոզում էի, որ նա կենդանի ա, թեկուզ և դագաղի մեջ ա, բայց ինձ չհավատացին ու կենդնաի թաղեցին նրան
երբեմն էլ տեսնում եմ մահացած մարդկանց, որ ինձ շատ թանկ են եղել, ասում եմ, որ ես մեղավոր չէի, ես կօգնեի, ես ինչ կարող էի, արել եմ, էնքան բան ունեմ նրանց ասելու… հետո խնդրում եմ, որ ինձ մենակ չթողնեն… արթնանում եմ ու լացում
արթնանալ չեմ ուզում, էնքան լավ ա երազում…

գժվում եմ((

----------


## Dayana

Իմ այսօրվա երազը ուղղակի ֆանտաստիկ էր  :LOL:  երազումս անտեսանելի մարդու եմ տեսել ու տեսնում էի, վերջում պարզվեց Universe-ն էր  :Lol2:  աչքիս շատ պարապ եմ մնացել  :Lol2:  չեմ ծանաչում Universe-ին բայց երազիս տեսնում եմ  :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

բա էսօրվա տեսածս երազը վաբշե բոցն էր.

Ինձ ու ախպորս եմ տեսել, Գոռին, Նորոյին, մերոնցից էլի մի քանի հոգու (բայց խոսքի ոչ մեկս ոչ մեկիս նման չէինք): Ինչ-որ անհայտ տեղում ինչ-որ բան էինք ման գալի: Մի հատ բանալի գտանք, մտանք մի հատ մութ տեղ, էտի պարզվեց հին եգիպտական շինություն ա (չնայած հայկական ձևով ա սարքած), մեջը ինչ-որ սարք ա դրած: Մերոնք էտ ինչ-որ բանը սկսեցին ման գալ, մեկ էլ էտ սարքի վրա դեղին լույս սկսեց թարթել, մերոնք թռան, ես էլ հետևներից: Մտածեցի, որ երևի ինչ-որ ռադիոակտիվ ճառագայթներ էր բաց թողում: Մի քանի վախտ հետո մերոնցից մնացին մենակ ես, ախպերս ու Նորոն: Էլի մտանք էտ տեղը, մեկ էլ էլի էտ լույսը սկսեց թարթել, էտ երեքովս միլիոն բաց արած թռանք: Մի քիչ վազեցինք, հասանք քաղաք: Քաղաքում էլ մի հատ Նյու-Յորքի կամրջի նման կամուրջ կար: Մի քանի վայրկյանում հասանք Պոլիտեխնիկ: Նայում եմ Նորոյին, տենում եմ Նորոն չի, Սամոն ա (բայց խոսքի Սամոյին հեչ նման չի): Վոբշմ, հաջող արեցի, ախպորս հետ հելա, մտածում եմ, կարող ա՞ էտ ռադիացիայի պատճառով մեռնեմ: Ու ըտեղ քնիցս հելա:

----------


## Selene

Առանձնապես երազների չեմ հավատում, բայց այս մեկը շատ ուժեղ ազդեցություն էր թողել վրաս, արթնանալուց դեռ երկար ժամանակ անց էլ մի տեսակ անբացատրելի զգացողություն ունեի :Xeloq:  :Sad: 

Երազումս իբր թե խոհանոցի պատուհանից լսում եմ վեճի ձայներ ու դուրս եմ գալիս փողոց, տեսնում եմ ինձ ծանոթ տղաներ, որոնց հիմա ցավոք սրտի, չեմ հիշում, թե ովքեր էին, միայն հիշում եմ, որ բոլորին էլ ճանաչում եմ: Նրանք վիճում էին, ընդ որում՝ համարյա թե հարձակվում էին բոլորը մեկի վրա, ես խառնվում եմ վեճին ու թույլ չեմ տալիս, որ էտ տղային հարվածեն, նա էլ պահը չի կորցնում ու փախնում է, նստում մոտակա ավտոմեքենայի ղեկին, հետո էլ ինձ վերցնում է իր հետ, որ տղաների զայրույթն իմ վրա չթափվի :Shok: , մի փոքր գնալուց հետո, ես իջնում եմ մեքենայից, որ գնամ տուն, հանկարծ տեսնում եմ, որ տեղանքն ինձ համար լրիվ անծանոթ է, բայց այդ տղան վստահեցնում է, որ մենք Երևանում ենք, ես փորձում եմ գտնել մեր տուն տանող գոնե մի ծանոթ ճանապարհ, ու ընդհանրապես Երևանը հիշեցնող մի շենք: Երկար քայլելով վերջապես գտնում եմ մեր համալսարանի սև շենքն ու դրա հիման վրա էլ ոտքով ճանապարհվում տուն: Բավականաչափ հոգնած հասնում եմ տուն,  մայրս ընդառաջ է գալիս, ես փաթաթվում եմ մայրիկիս, պատմում, որ քաղաքում ամեն ինչ ինձ անծանոթ էր, հազիվ եմ գտել մեր տունը, ու նա պատասխանում է.
-Այս երեք տարիների ընթացքում շատ բան է փոխվել, աղջիկ ջան, ու շատ բաներ էլ առաջվա պես չեն:
 :Think:  գոնե երազը լավ մեկնաբանող լիներ :Blush:  :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

Երազիս  իմ երեխուն  եմ տեսել, :LOL:    3 տարեկան  կլներ:Յանի յեսիմ ուր էինք   գնացել, ու  ինչ  որ մեկը` ով իմ հետ էր,  ասումա    հես են   քո երեխեքը  /տղա   ու աղջիկ/,  ու  չգիտեմ   թե խի  ուզում եմ  ընտրել    էդ երկուսից մեկին:

Ես վերջերս էլ    մի  վագր  էի    տեսել: Ձիու   նման   երկու    ոտքերով  կանգնել  էր, բերանն  էլ      գլխիս   չափ  բացել: Իսկ  էդ    պահին, իմ   կողքի մարդն ասումա,  որ   վագրը  ինձ բան  չի  անի: Որ   վագր տենաք  1 մետրի վրա,  ի՞նչ կանեք: Սիրտս   ճաքել  էր: :Not I:

----------


## Ծով

Ուրեմն ես ու իմ ամենամտերիմ ընկերները մեքենայով անհայտ ուղղությամբ գնում ենք։ Ողջ ժամանակ ինձ հարցնում են, թե ուր եմ քշում, ես իբր չգիտեմ։ Հետո Եսիմ ոնց հասնում ենք մի տեղ, որտեղից միայ ձոր ա ու պտտվելու տեղ չկա, ուզում եմ հետ քշեմ, առաջ ա գնում ու ընկնում ենք ձորը...
Մեզ ոչինչ չի պատահում, մեքենային էլ ու հայտնվում ենք նոր ճանապարհի վրա...ու ես վեր եմ թռնում զարթուցիչի անտաղանդ ձայնից... :Think:

----------


## Երկնային

_երազումս ամուսնանում էի, հարսի շոր էի հագել,  ինձ հայելու մեջ էի նայում ու մտածում էի. «Տեսնես փեսան ո՞վա»  Պապաս էլ կողքից ասում ա. «Դե կհասնենք եկեղեցի, կտեսնենք էլի»_

----------


## Dayana

> _երազումս ամուսնանում էի, հարսի շոր էի հագել,  ինձ հայելու մեջ էի նայում ու մտածում էի. «Տեսնես փեսան ո՞վա»  Պապաս էլ կողքից ասում ա. «Դե կհասնենք եկեղեցի, կտեսնենք էլի»_


 :LOL:  հիանալի երազ  :LOL:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուրվական

Ես աղի բլիթ, բան, տենց բաների չեմ հավատում: Ես ավելի ռեալ բաներ եմ տեսել, օրինակ, այս գիշեր հեռախոսս իմ ուզած գնով վաճառել էի :Hands Up: :

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> բա էսօրվա տեսածս երազը վաբշե բոցն էր.
> 
> Ինձ ու ախպորս եմ տեսել, Գոռին, Նորոյին, մերոնցից էլի մի քանի հոգու (բայց խոսքի ոչ մեկս ոչ մեկիս նման չէինք):


Ի՞նձ :LOL: :

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Հարսանիքի շորը հագած վիճակում ի՞նչ նշան ա  :Unsure:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Հարսանիքի շորը հագած վիճակում ի՞նչ նշան ա


Չգիտեմ կոնկրետ , բայց ես լսել եմ որ ինքդ քեզ հարսի շորերով հայելու մեջ տեսնելը վատ բանա նշանակում ,չեմ ուզում վախացնել , ես ել եմ մի անգամ տենց երազ տեսել ,եթե երազներին չհավատաս նրանք արժեք չունեն  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> Չգիտեմ կոնկրետ , բայց ես լսել եմ որ ինքդ քեզ հարսի շորերով հայելու մեջ տեսնելը վատ բանա նշանակում ,չեմ ուզում վախացնել , ես ել եմ մի անգամ տենց երազ տեսել ,եթե երազներին չհավատաս նրաբք արժեք չունեն


Իդ էլ մի վախեցրու մարդկանց  :Wink:  շատ էլ լավ երազ է, տեսնում ես  քեզ ու իրականում տեսնելիս շատ զարմանալի չի լինում  :Wink:  այնպես որ երազներին շատ նշանակություն մի տվեք  :Wink:  դրանք վաղուց չհանդիպած մարդկանց տեսնելու հնարավորություն են տալիս  :Wink:  և նրանց ու այն ամենը, ինչ ռեալում չես կարող տեսնել  :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

> Հարսանիքի շորը հագած վիճակում ի՞նչ նշան ա


_ու նենց էլ գեշ շոր էր_

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> _ու նենց էլ գեշ շոր էր_


Շատ շքեղ զգեստ էր, բայց հայելու մեջ չեմ նայել ինձ  :Xeloq:

----------


## Երկնային

> Շատ շքեղ զգեստ էր, բայց հայելու մեջ չեմ նայել ինձ


_դու է՞լ ես իմ երազից տեսել_

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> _դու է՞լ ես իմ երազից տեսել_


Ո՞նց, իմ երազի մասին չի՞ խոսքը  :Shok:   :Unsure:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ես  8-9 տարի առաջ կլիներ ,աղաբլիթ էի կերել ,երազիս տեսել էի ինձ `դեմ դիմաց կանգնած էի ինձ հետ ու ձեռքիս մի պաստառ կար ,որի վրա գրված էր .<< մեռավ սիրո համար>> :Sad: 

լուրջ եմ ասում,կատակ չի ,դրա համար էլ չեմ ուտում ,որ կրկնվի :Sad:

----------


## Lapterik

Էսօր երազիս ակումբը եկել էր մեր տուն, տենց էլ չհասկացա թե ինչի: :Dntknw:   ՄԻ մասը կոմպիս մոտ չգիտեմ ինչով էին զբաղված, մյուս մասն էլ չեմ հիշում ինչ էին անում: :Think: 
Հլը էտքանը հերիք չէր, գիշերն էլ մեր տանն էին մնացել, էնքան էլ շատ էիք այ մարդ: Բա որ էկա տեսա, արդեն անկողինս բռնագրավել են, էտ արդեն աններելի էր:

----------


## Goga

> Էսօր երազիս ակումբը եկել էր մեր տուն, տենց էլ չհասկացա թե ինչի:  ՄԻ մասը կոմպիս մոտ չգիտեմ ինչով էին զբաղված, մյուս մասն էլ չեմ հիշում ինչ էին անում:
> Հլը էտքանը հերիք չէր, գիշերն էլ մեր տանն էին մնացել, էնքան էլ շատ էիք այ մարդ: Բա որ էկա տեսա, արդեն անկողինս բռնագրավել են, էտ արդեն աններելի էր:


Չբռնենք ու գանք, երազդ էլ կիրականանա :Tongue:  Բայց տեսնես անկողինդ ո՞վ էր բռնագրավել :Think:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Lapterik

> Չբռնենք ու գանք, երազդ էլ կիրականանա Բայց տեսնես անկողինդ ո՞վ էր բռնագրավել


Տենաս ով էր: :Think:  :LOL:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Բա որ էկա տեսա, արդեն անկողինս բռնագրավել են, էտ արդեն աններելի էր:


Կներես, ուղղակի ահավոր հոգնած էի :LOL:  :LOL: :

----------


## Lapterik

> Կներես, ուղղակի ահավոր հոգնած էի:


Գոռ դու չէիր, էտ հաստատ, դու չկայիր ոնցոր, կամ էլ կայիր, չեմ հիշում:

----------


## Script

Երեխեք ով գիտի ինչա նշանակում երազում տեսել եմ 2 հատ զարդարված տոնածառ ու ես էլ իբր զանգակ խաղալիք էի ինքս պատրաստել ու կախեցի էդ տոնածառի ամենավերևում ,ինչ կնշանակի :Think:

----------


## Երկնային

_Երազումս մութ էր ու ինչ-որ ծովի ափին էի  
ականջակալներս ականջներիս դրած երաժշտություն էի լսում...  ոտքիս թաթերը ջրում էին... ու ես էլ պարում էի` ուշադրություն չդարձնելով, որ շուրջը լիքը մարդ կա, ու որ նայում են իմ պարելուն…_

----------


## Anchi

Բոլորս էլ տեսնում ենք երզաներ, սակայն չենք հիշում, երբ խորն ենք քնում:
Ես առաջ «մարգարեական« երազներ էի տեսնում: Ինչ տեսնում էի, անպայման կատարվում էր: Կամ մի բան, որ իրականում տեղի էր ունենում, հանկարծ պահի տակ վերհիշում էի, որ երազում տեսել եմ:
Բայց հետո հասկացա, որ պետք չէ կառչել երազներից, որովհետև ինչքան ուշադրություն ես դարձնում, այնքան կարևոր են դրանք դառնում քեզ համար:
Բայց,անխոս, կան երազներ, որ դու չես հիշում, բայց նրանք պայծառացնում են օրդ և հակառակը:
Ձեզ մոտ չի եղել, որ առավոտյան արդեն երջանիկ եք արթնանում ու շատ բարձր տրամադրությամբ, կամ հակառակը՝ ամբողջությամբ ջարդված, հոգնած:
Հիշում եմ՝ մի անգամ ահավոր անհեթեթ երազ էի տեսել ու ամբողջ օրը ծիծաղից թուլանում էի, ու մեկը կկարծեր, թե ցնդել եմ, բայց պարզապես չէի կարողանում ինքս ինձ կառավարել:

----------


## Lapterik

Հերթական երազս ու ինչ եմ տեսել, ուրեմն երազումս առևտուր էի անում, բանան էի առնում, հետո խաղող տեսա, շատ մեծ հատիկներով ու շատ համով խաղող էր, դրանից էլ լիքը-լիքը գնեցի դաժե հիշում եմ 10կգ  :LOL: , թե էտքանն ինչիս էր պետք, հետո էլ լոլիկ, դրանից էլ էի ուզում առնեի, էնքան մեծ էին ու սիրուն, մինչև տոպրակ էի ուզում, որ մեջը լցնեի, արթնացա: ՀԻմա դրանց բացատրությունը   :LOL: 
Ուրեմն 
*Բանանների առևտուրը* նշանակում է, որ շուտով տարվելու եք ինչ–որ անմիտ ու հիմար մանրուքներով։ :Think: 
*Խաղող*
Խաղողը հարստության, բարեկեցության, երջանկության և սիրո մեջ հաջողության նշան է: 
Վատ չի գիտեք :Smile: 
*Լոլիկ*
Երիտասարդ աղջկա համար լոլիկ տեսնելը նշանակում է մոտալուտ երջանիկ ամուսնություն։

Բան ու գործ չկա, մենակ էտ էր մնացել :LOL:

----------


## keyboard

> Խաղողը հարստության, բարեկեցության, երջանկության և սիրո մեջ հաջողության նշան է: 
> Վատ չի գիտեք


Լսի 10կգ խաղողը ուրեմն 10մլն եվր՞ո: Մմմմ դաաաաա... Ինձ 220000 կտա՞ս խնդրում եմ: :LOL:  :Tongue:

----------


## Lapterik

Կտամ, բայց ոչ մեկի էլ չասես օկ՞  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

մարտի 1-ի լույս 2-ի գիշերը երազումս ֆուտբոլ էի խաղում
Սկզբում կոմպով: Ես Յուվենտուսն էի: Հետո հանկարծ զգացի, որ ես դարպասապահն եմ ու իսկականից եմ խաղում: Ու խաղում եմ ոչ թե ստադիոնում, այլ Համալսարանի դահլիճում: Գոլերն էլ ոչ թե դեմ դիմաց էին, այլ մեկը մյուսի նկատմամբ 90 աստիճանով թեքված: Իմ թմից լիքը աստղեր էին խաղում. Ռունիին ու Նեդվեդին եմ մենակ հիշում: Պաս տվեցի Նեդվեդին, Նեդվեդը դատարկ գոլերին խփեց, մեկ էլ նայեմ էլի կոմպի դեմն եմ:
Այ տենց խառը երազ էտ խառը գիշերով:

----------


## Apsara

Արթուր, որ գաս երևան քեզ բռնելու եմ ու ծեծեմ, երազումս ինձ ստիպեցիր տանջելով 50 հատ ժիմ անել տվեցիր, ես չէի ուզում, բայց դու քո ծանր ձեռքով սղմեցիր գետնին ու շարունակել տվեցիր :Angry2: , առավոտ վեր կացա ու զգացի որ հենց ձեռքերիս ու մեջքիս մկանները լրիվ բռնված են, մինչև հիմա ցավում են մկաններս, լուրջ :Sad:

----------


## Նորմարդ

երազս պատմեմ ու գնամ քնեմ  :Smile: 
Ուրեմնս երազումս քայլում եմ ծերեթելի փոցոցի խաչմերուկով ավելի ճիշտ հենց էտ խաչմերույն եմ անցնում ոտքով մեկ ել մի հատ ուժեղ ձայն շրջվեմ տեսնեմ մի զապորոժեց բախվել ա գազելի ու էտ գազելը վառվում ա մեկ էլ մինչ ուշքի կգամ կրակը սկսեց փոխանցվել մեքենայից մեքենա ու մեկ էլ ինձ հայտնաբերում եմ կրակի լեզուներով շրջապատված ետ եմ շրջվում ու վառվող մեքենանարի կողքով վազում դեպխի Երևանյան լճի ուղղությամբ: Դիմացիցս էլ մի շատ գեղեցիկ աղջիկ ա սլավոնական արտաքինով վազում ինձ ընդառաջ հենց հավասարվեցինք ետևի իմ ետևի մեքենան պայթեց բայ աղջիկը էլի ուզում էր վազել այդ ուղղությամբ, միանգամից վերցրեցի ձեռքը ու ետևիցս քաշ տալով վազեցինք լճի ուղղությամբ երբ ապահով տեղ էինք հարցրեցի ինչու էր վազում դեպի վառվող մեքենանարը նա էլ պատասխանում է թե իր ընտանիքը էտ մեքենաներից մեկում էր  վերջը ըտեղ զարթնեցի զարթուցիչիս ձայնից, հագնվեցի գնացի քննության:
42 համարի երթուղում հենց այդ նույն խաչմերուկում կողքս նստեց մի աղջիկ որը զարմանալիորեն նման էր երազումս տեսածին  :Smile: 
Մեկ ուզեցա ասեմ դու այն երազի աղջիկն ես զգույշ կլինես, մեկ էլ մտածեցի որ կարող ա խալ հասկանա  :LOL: , ու տենց էլ բան չասեցի տեսնես բան հո չի եղել  :Think: 

Հ.Գ.
Ճշտեցի կրակը լավ բան ա  :Lol2:

----------


## Աբելյան

Բա մի անգամ երազումս ԼՏՊ-ին ձեռով բարևել եմ:
Միտինգն էլ Օպերայում չէր, այլ՝ Ֆիզմաթի հայաթում, էն որ վոլեյբոլի ցանց կա, էտ կողմերում: Ու մասնակիցներն էլ մի 100 հոգի էին:  :LOL:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Երեխեեեք էսօր  նենց տարօրինակ բանա կատարվել հետս , չեմ կարողանում բացատրություն գտնեմ : Ուրեմն երազումս հերթական կՈշմառս եմ տեսնում  :Scare:   ու այդ երազի վերջում մի հատ կատվանման կենդանի ձեռքս ճանկում է : Առավոտ զարթնեցի տեսա , ձեռքիս կեսից մինչև դաստակս խորը ճանկռածա : Սիրտս կանգնել էր  :Cray:   ... Դժվար երազումս ես ինձ վնասեի.. :Sad:

----------


## Ծով

> Երեխեեեք էսօր  նենց տարօրինակ բանա կատարվել հետս , չեմ կարողանում բացատրություն գտնեմ : Ուրեմն երազումս հերթական կՈշմառս եմ տեսնում   ու այդ երազի վերջում մի հատ կատվանման կենդանի ձեռքս ճանկում է : Առավոտ զարթնեցի տեսա , ձեռքիս կեսից մինչև դաստակս խորը ճանկռածա : Սիրտս կանգնել էր   ... Դժվար երազումս ես ինձ վնասեի..



Բա քո կարծիքով ո՞վ ա վնասել :Think:

----------


## Նորմարդ

Մի տենց երազ էլ ես էի տեսել, յանի նույն այգիով ամեն օր գնում եմ գործի ոտքով ու ամեն օր այդ նույն ժամին մի հատ կույր իրա «ավչարկա» մակնիշի շնով դուրս ա գալիս զբոսանքի ու էտ շունն էլ ամեն անգամ ինձ տեսնելիս ուզում ա հարձակվի հաչում ա կատաղում ա, մի օր էլ ոտքով տուն գնալիս էտ շունը կապը կտրեց ու վազելով եկավ կատաղած դիմացս կանգնեց պատրաստ թռիչքի  :Sad:  ակամայից ձեռքս տարա գրպանս հավատարիմ մատիտս այնտեղ հայտնաբերելու հույսով բայց արդեն ուշ էր, մատիտս էլ այնտեղ չէր  :Sad:  շունը թռիչք կատարեց … նպատակակետը կոկորդս էր… լավ ա արագ արձագանքեցի ձախ ձեռքս դեմ տալով ու էտ տավարը կծեց  :Sad:  ձեռքս ցավից ու կատաղությունից աջ ձեռքս ինքն իրեն ահռելի ուժով իջավ շան ձախ աչքին  :LOL: 
Խեղճ կենդաինն թողնելով ձախ ձեռքս արնաշաղախ վնսգտալով փախավ…

Հ.Գ.
Շան կծածը անհաջողույթուններ է խոստանում և վեճեր, որոնք և իրենց սպասեցնել չտվեցին  :Sad:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Բա քո կարծիքով ո՞վ ա վնասել


 :Dntknw:  Ալիզ՜ , մի բան գիտեմ միայն, որ անգամ ամենափոքր ձայնից զարթնում եմ . հաստատ ինձ ես տենց չէի կարա վնասեի, ոնց որ եղունգներով ճանկռած լինի , ես  երկար եղունգներ չունեմ  :LOL: , ներշնչել եմ ինձ չգիտեմ ինչեր , երազիս փիսիկնա արել ... :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Մի տենց երազ էլ ես էի տեսել, յանի նույն այգիով ամեն օր գնում եմ գործի ոտքով ու ամեն օր այդ նույն ժամին մի հատ կույր իրա «ավչարկա» մակնիշի շնով դուրս ա գալիս զբոսանքի ու էտ շունն էլ ամեն անգամ ինձ տեսնելիս ուզում ա հարձակվի հաչում ա կատաղում ա, մի օր էլ ոտքով տուն գնալիս էտ շունը կապը կտրեց ու վազելով եկավ կատաղած դիմացս կանգնեց պատրաստ թռիչքի  ակամայից ձեռքս տարա գրպանս հավատարիմ մատիտս այնտեղ հայտնաբերելու հույսով բայց արդեն ուշ էր, մատիտս էլ այնտեղ չէր  շունը թռիչք կատարեց … նպատակակետը կոկորդս էր… լավ ա արագ արձագանքեցի ձախ ձեռքս դեմ տալով ու էտ տավարը կծեց  ձեռքս ցավից ու կատաղությունից աջ ձեռքս ինքն իրեն ահռելի ուժով իջավ շան ձախ աչքին 
> Խեղճ կենդաինն թողնելով ձախ ձեռքս արնաշաղախ վնսգտալով փախավ…
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Շան կծածը անհաջողույթուններ է խոստանում և վեճեր, որոնք և իրենց սպասեցնել չտվեցին


Նո՛ր , եթե արյուն ես տեսել , էտ երազդ ուրեմն չի կատարվի..  :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

Բա մի քանի օր առաջ քաղաքական բնույթի կաշմառ երազ էի տեսել  :Shok: 
Ուրեմն մեր փողոցի հետևը պոեզ-գծեր կան, գիշերով էտ կողմերն եմ հելնում, էտ պոեզ-գծերը չկան, ինչ-որ ամայի տեղ ա, ու նենց տպավորություն ա, որ մի ուրիշ անգամ էլ եմ երազումս էտ կողմերում եղել: Քայլում եմ, քայլում, մեկ էլ մի հատ կիսագետնափոր տուն եմ տենում, ներսից լույսերը չեն վառվում: Մեկ էլ հանկարծ մտքիս ա գալի, որ էտի Վանոյի տունն ա  :Shok: : Սիրտս կայնում ա, ինչքան ուժ ունեմ ճռռիկ եմ տալի, մտածում եմ հեսա Վանոն հելնելու ա ինձ մորթի (բայց խոսքի տան լույսերը անջատած են): Ու վազելուց սկի հետ էլ չեմ նայում, մենակ աչքիս առաջ իրան եմ պատկերացնում՝ ժպիտը դեմքին, որ էս ա հետևիցս ա ընկնելու: Տենց միլիոն բաց արած հասա տուն, գիշերվա հազարն ա: Տնեցիք քնաթաթախ նստած են տելևիզրի դեմը, բայց տելևիզրը անջատած ա: Միացնում եմ, վիդեոներ եմ search տալի "Vano" անունի տակ: Տենց, մի հատ վիդեո ա բերում: Ըտեղ ցույց են տալի 90-ականների ինչ-որ դեպք: Մի հատ հիվանդանոց ա, մի հատ մարդ բժշկի մոտ լկտի ձևերով ինչ-որ բաներից ա բողոքում: Բժիշկը իրան ուղարկում ա կողքի սենյակ, որտեղի դռան վրի ապակին թափանցիկ չի, ներսից մենակ ուրվագծեր են երևում: Ուրեմն էտ մարդը մտնում ա էտ սենյակը, մեկ էլ գզվռտոցի ձեներ են լսվում, մի քանի վայրկյան հետո ապակու վրա արյուն ա ցպնվում ու էլ ձեն դուրս չի գալի: Արթնացել էի ու վախեցել էի ահավոր:  :LOL:

----------


## Երկնային

_Արդեն մի ամիս ա ակումբցիներին եմ երազումս տեսնում… 
այ մարդ, գոնե երազում թողեք հանգիստ ապրեմ էլի… 

Հ.Գ. Արշակ ջան, ես իհարկե քեզ շատ եմ սիրում, բայց դու էլ երազումս տենց բաղաձայն-բաղաձան չերգես էլի…_

----------


## Աբելյան

մեկ մեկ ես էլ եմ տենում

----------


## Guest

Այս գիշեր երազումս մի 100 անգամ արդնացել եմ, ու ամեն անգամ ընկել եմ մի ուրիշ երկիր, ուրիշ շամանակ, ուրիշ մոլորակ… Այս գիշեր իմ համար տեվեց մոտ մի տարի, որի ընթացքում հասցրացի շատ բան մոռանալ…
Այս աշխարհ գալը հասկացել եմ արդնանալուց մոր մի շամ հետո, որբ երթուղայինում արդեն 20 րոպե նստած ձանձրալի երթից հետո, մտքիս եկավ, որ արդեն շատ վաղուց այսքան ձանձրալի չի եղել…

Գժվել եմ...  :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան

բա հենց ջրոցու օրը երազումս ջրոցի էի խաղում

----------


## Երկնային

_Երազումս էլի ակումբցիներին եմ տեսել…   )))

բոլորով հարձակվել էիք վրաս ու ստիպում էիք, որ մականունս փոխեմ…
ասում էիք` բաց ինչ անդուր նիք ունես դու…  

ես էլ մտածում-մտածում էի, նոր նիք չէր գալիս մտքիս… մենակ հիշում եմ, որ մտքումս Արմինկայի «Երկնային» երգն էի երգում…_

----------


## varduuhi

> _երազումս ամուսնանում էի, հարսի շոր էի հագել,  ինձ հայելու մեջ էի նայում ու մտածում էի. «Տեսնես փեսան ո՞վա»  Պապաս էլ կողքից ասում ա. «Դե կհասնենք եկեղեցի, կտեսնենք էլի»_


 
Եթե երիտասարդ աղջիկը տեսնում է իրեն որպես հարսնացու` հարսնայաց զգեստը հաճույքով հագնելիս, ապա ինքը կարող է ստանալ ժառանգություն, որն անսահման կուրախացնի իրեն:Եթե առկա են տհաճ զգացումներ, ապա նա կտանջվի հիասթափությունից:
Տեսնել երազում, որ Դուք համբուրում եք Ձեր հարսնացուին, նշանակում է երջանիկ հաշտություն ընկերության մեջ: 

Պսակի արարողությունը ուրախություն է խոստանում, եթե միայն հյուրերն ուրախ են և կրում են բաց գույնի հագուստ։ Մուգ գույնի հագուստը լավ նշան չէ։

Եթե երիտասարդ աղջիկը տեսնում է իրեն հարսի դերում, բայց ոչ այնքան երջանիկ, ապա կունենա հիասթափություն սիրո մեջ, հակառակ դեպքում՝ ակնկալվում են մեծ հաջողություններ։
 :Love:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

Երեկ չէ առաջի օրը միանգամից 3 երազ տեսա

առաջինում Կիրովական էի գնում, ճամփին մարշուտկեն աստանովկա արեց մի ինչ-որ գյուղում, տեսա ինչ-որ բան եմ մոռացել վեկալեմ, ոտով հետ դառա  :Think: 
երկրորդում էլի Լևոնին եմ տեսել, էս անգամ հետը նստած զրուցում էինք, բայց որ զարթնեցի, տենց էլ չիմացա ինչից ենք զրուցել  :Think: 
երրորդում մեր հայաթի մեջ էի, մի հատ կատու իրա ձագի հետ էր, շուրջն էլ լիքը կռիսներ էին տարբեր ձևերի. մեկը մեծ, մեկը փոքր, մեկի պոչը ձվաձև, մեկը կիսասատկած, ու հենց որ եկա, ձվաձև պոչովը ճագարամուկի նման թռնելով գնաց կողքի հայաթ: Ասեցի էդ կատվի ձագին բռնեմ, մոտեցա, մերը ֆշշոց հանեց, ես հետ-հետ գնացի, ինքը հետևիցս գալիս էր

----------


## Rama

Շատ հետաքքիր էր, բա վոր իմ երազները պատմեեեեեեեեեեեեմ :Love:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Շատ հետաքքիր էր, բա վոր իմ երազները պատմեեեեեեեեեեեեմ


Ջիջիլ մի գցի, պատմի  :Wink: 




> Երեկ չէ առաջի օրը միանգամից 3 երազ տեսա
> 
> առաջինում Կիրովական էի գնում, ճամփին մարշուտկեն աստանովկա արեց մի ինչ-որ գյուղում, տեսա ինչ-որ բան եմ մոռացել վեկալեմ, ոտով հետ դառա 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				երկրորդում էլի Լևոնին եմ տեսել, էս անգամ հետը նստած զրուցում էինք, բայց որ զարթնեցի, տենց էլ չիմացա ինչից ենք զրուցել
> ...


Հայկ ջան, շնորհավոր՜  :Pardon:   :Huh:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Շատ հետաքքիր էր, բա վոր իմ երազները պատմեեեեեեեեեեեեմ


Ջիջիլ գցելու փոխարեն միանգամից պատմի։  :Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հայկ ջան, շնորհավոր՜


մի օր Լևոնի նկարը կդնեմ անկողնուս կողի աթոռի վրա, էս անգամ մի հատ թույն երազ կտենամ (ոնց որ Հրանտ Թոխատյանը)  :Smile: 

էտ վախտ սաղովի կշնորհավորեք  :Tongue:

----------


## Orion

Մի անգամ ես տեսել եմ աշխարհի վերջը: Այդ երազը շատ լավ եմ հիշում, չնայած որ արդեն համարյա թե 15 տարի է անցել:
Բոլորը գնում էին դատի: Այ դա արդեն վերջն եր: Այդ երազում ես տեսել եմ նաև Քրիստոսին: Դա շատ մեծ տպավորություն է թողել ինձ վրա:

Երազները, իհարկե, մեր ուղեղի արխիվացման աշխատանքներն են, օրվա ողջ ինֆորմացիայի ամփոփումը և արխիվացումը: Եթե չքնես երկու օր, երրորդ օրն արդեն կարողա տեսիլներ տեսնես: Առանց երազների մարդիկ կգժվեին, չի կարելի թերագնահատել դրանք:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Մի անգամ ես տեսել եմ աշխարհի վերջը: Այդ երազը շատ լավ եմ հիշում, չնայած որ արդեն համարյա թե 15 տարի է անցել:
> Բոլորը գնում էին դատի: Այ դա արդեն վերջն եր: Այդ երազում ես տեսել եմ նաև Քրիստոսին: Դա շատ մեծ տպավորություն է թողել ինձ վրա::


 :Shok:  :Shok: Ես էլ էմ նմանատիպ երազ տեսել, աշխարհի վերջը  :Sad:  : Երկինքը սևացել էր, հսկաներ էին գուռզերով  :Goblin:   շենքերի վրայով քայլում,  հետն էլ ջարդում : Մարդիկ վազում էին էս կողմ էն կողմ  :Scare:  : Հետո արևի խավարումն էր, Քրիստոսին եմ տեսել ձեռնաշղթաներով :Sad:  : Ահավոր տպավորվել էր, այն աստիճանի, որ զարթնելիս նկատեցի աչքերս արցունքոտ են  :Cry:

----------


## ihusik

> Ես էլ էմ նմանատիպ երազ տեսել, աշխարհի վերջը  : Երկինքը սևացել էր, հսկաներ էին գուռզերով   շենքերի վրայով քայլում,  հետն էլ ջարդում : Մարդիկ վազում էին էս կողմ էն կողմ  : Հետո արևի խավարումն էր, Քրիստոսին եմ տեսել ձեռնաշղթաներով : Ահավոր տպավորվել էր, այն աստիճանի, որ զարթնելիս նկատեցի աչքերս արցունքոտ են


Իսկ գուցե դա աշխարհի վերջը չէր, այլ... Մի մեծ ու լուսավոր ցանկություն ես ունեցել, որոնք փշրվել են ու չեն իրականացել ու այդպես էլ այդ ցանկության լույսը խավարել է ու շղթայված մնացել... իհարկե պետք է հիշես այն քո ժամանակահատվածը, երբ տեսել ես այդ երազը. չգիտեմ ինչի այսպիսի մեկնաբանություն առաջացավ նկարագրածդ երազը կարդալիս ու որոշեցի այն այստեղ գրել. իհարկե չգիտեմ էլ թե գոնե մեկ տոկոս ասածիս մեջ ճշմարտություն կա՞, թե՞ ոչ :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ես էլ էմ նմանատիպ երազ տեսել, աշխարհի վերջը  : Երկինքը սևացել էր, հսկաներ էին գուռզերով   շենքերի վրայով քայլում,  հետն էլ ջարդում : Մարդիկ վազում էին էս կողմ էն կողմ  : Հետո արևի խավարումն էր, Քրիստոսին եմ տեսել ձեռնաշղթաներով : Ահավոր տպավորվել էր, այն աստիճանի, որ զարթնելիս նկատեցի աչքերս արցունքոտ են


ես էլ մի քանի տարի առաջ տեսել եմ մեր թաղերով Գոձիլա ա անցնում

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Իսկ գուցե դա աշխարհի վերջը չէր, այլ... Մի մեծ ու լուսավոր ցանկություն ես ունեցել, որոնք փշրվել են ու չեն իրականացել ու այդպես էլ այդ ցանկության լույսը խավարել է ու շղթայված մնացել... իհարկե պետք է հիշես այն քո ժամանակահատվածը, երբ տեսել ես այդ երազը. չգիտեմ ինչի այսպիսի մեկնաբանություն առաջացավ նկարագրածդ երազը կարդալիս ու որոշեցի այն այստեղ գրել. իհարկե չգիտեմ էլ թե գոնե մեկ տոկոս ասածիս մեջ ճշմարտություն կա՞, թե՞ ոչ


Միգուցե Հուսիկ ջան , չեմ հիշում շատ շուտ  է եղել, բայց իմ մոտ տպավորվել էր, որ աշխարհի վերջն էր: Իսկ Հիսուսին շղթայված երկրորդ անգամ այդ երազում եմ տեսել  :Cry:

----------


## Երկնային

_երեկ երազումս ինչ-որ գետի ափին էի, մեն-մենակ զբոսնում էր` հարսի շորով ու քողով… տենց մինչև մտածում էի, թե ինչ եմ էդտեղ անում ու ինչու հարսի շորով, ինչ-որ հսկա առյուծ հայտնվեց ու ուզում էր ինձ ուտել…  

արթնացա, տենց էլ չիմացա վերջը կերավ, թե չէ…_

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Երեխեք երազում մի քանի օր իրար հետևից նույն մարդուն տեսնելն ի՞նչ ա, տարօրինակ ա, ախր չեմ էլ մտածել այդ մարդու մասին  :Xeloq:  (այդ անձնավորությունն անընդհատ նեղված ա  :Sad:  )

----------


## Dayana

> Երեխեք երազում մի քանի օր իրար հետևից նույն մարդուն տեսնելն ի՞նչ ա, տարօրինակ ա, ախր չեմ էլ մտածել այդ մարդու մասին  (այդ անձնավորությունն անընդհատ նեղված ա  )


զանգի  :Smile: 

 ես օրինակ երեկ երազիս կռվում էի քրոջս հետ, հետո մյուս քույրս ինձ ահավոր մեյկ-ափ արեց, ու ես սկսեցի լացել  :LOL:  ու լացիցս արթնացա, տեսա լացում եմ  :LOL:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> զանգի 
> 
>  ես օրինակ երեկ երազիս կռվում էի քրոջս հետ, հետո մյուս քույրս ինձ ահավոր մեյկ-ափ արեց, ու ես սկսեցի լացել  ու լացիցս արթնացա, տեսա լացում եմ


Երկար պատմություն ա Արմին  :LOL: 

Բայց այդ երազների վերջին սերիան երեկ էր, այսօր երազիս ամբողջ տունն արդեն դատարկել էինք մե՜ծ մեքանյի մեջ, որ Հայաստան վերադառնայինք, այն էլ արթնացա ժամանակից շուտ :Shout:  Երևի, որ հիվանդ եմ դրանից ա :This:

----------


## Dayana

> Երկար պատմություն ա Արմին 
> 
> Բայց այդ երազների վերջին սերիան երեկ էր, այսօր երազիս ամբողջ տունն արդեն դատարկել էինք մե՜ծ մեքանյի մեջ, որ Հայաստան վերադառնայինք, այն էլ արթնացա ժամանակից շուտ Երևի, որ հիվանդ եմ դրանից ա


նեա, կարոտիցա  :Blush:

----------


## Narinfinity

> Բոլորս էլ տեսնում ենք երազներ: Մեզանից շատերը չեն հիշում կամ պնդում են, որ չեն տեսնում, մյուսները մի գիշերվա ընթացքում շատ երազներ են տեսնում և համարյա բոլորն էլ հիշում են: Երազները որոշ մարդկանց կյանքում ոչ մի էական ազդեցություն չեն թողնում, սակայն կան մարդիկ, որոնք ապրում են իրենց երազներով, երազներն իրենց կյանքում մեծ տեղ են գրավում և ազդում են ապագա կյանքի վրա: Ես մինչև հիմա երազներս շփոթում եմ ռեալի հետ, կարծում եմ, թե երազը իրականություն էր   : Շատ անգամ երազներում տեսնում եմ ապագան, այն, ինչ լինում է ապագայում, կամ էլ ինչ որ զգուշացնող նշաններ: Երևի թե շատերի մոտ է այդպես…
> Եկեք այս թեմայում գրենք մեր կարծիքները երազների վերաբերյալ, թե ինչ նշանակություն ենք տալիս երազներին, թե ինչպես են ազդում երազները մեր կյանքի վրա, և գրենք մեր տեսած հետաքրքիր ու տարօրինակ երազներից որոշները:


Երազներ, հաճախ մարդուն թևեր տվող և հեռու հեռավոր եզերքներ տեսնելու, լինելու հնարավորություն տվող,
Երազներ- շատ անգամ սարսափներ ու մղձավանջներ
Երազները հնարավորի ու կատարվածի կամ անցյալի և ապագայի խառնումից առաջացած կարճատև տեսիլքներ են, որոնք մարդու վրա իհարկե զադում են ռեալ կյանքում և դրդում այս կամ այն որոշումն ու քայլը ընդունելու, կատարելու...
Մի ժամանակ սարսափներ էի տեսնում...հրեշներ և այլ անիրական էակներ...
Հետո սկսեցի երազում սավառնել ու անեցնել հեռու աշխարհներ, եզերքներ...
Շատ հետաքրքիր էին այն երազները, որոնց ժամանակ կարծես թե ինչ որ վաղ ժամանակներում արդեն տեսել էիր այդ ամենը, էակներին ու տեղանքը և նաև նոր էակների ես տեսնում ու սկսում ես մի սպանիչ հետաքրքրությամբ առաջ սլանալ ու տեսնել, թե ամենավերջում, արդյոք ինչ կա, ով կա....կարծես ինչ որ բան ես կորցրել ու փնտրում ես ագահաբար... ու զգալով, որ ուժերդ ու հույսերդ դավաճանում են... ափսոսանքով վերադառնում ես, բայց էլի հույսով, որ նորից կգնաս հեռուները ու կգտնես մի այնպիսի հրաշք, որը կարծես գիտես, ու եթե գտնես, կիմանաս, որ դա է ինչ պետք է, ու կդադարես թափառել, որոնել, տանջվել.... գուցե այդ վայրը դրախտն էր, թե դժոխքը? ավաղ էլ այդքան չեմ սավառնում այդ երազներում, ուժերս քիչ են արդեն, հեռուն չեմ հասնում, բայց երբ դասական երաժշտություն եմ լսում` մեղմ ու ներդաշնակ, տխուր ու հանդարտ, տեղ-տեղ արտասովոր դաշնամուրի, ջութակի կատարումներ, ապա միանգամից հագենում եմ ու էլ ձգտումս  չի ստիպում փնտրել, կարծես արդեն գտած լինեմ և բավարարվում եմ դաժան իրականությամբ... ինչը ավելի տխուր է, երբ չես պայքարում.... :Sad:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ես իմ երազներիս վրա գիրք եմ գրելու  :LOL: 
Ուրեմն երազումս լուսին եմ տեսել այն էլ ժպտացող,  էս սմայլիկի նման   :Jpit:  Գիշեր էր, հետո պարզվեց, որ ցերեկ ընդհանարպես չի լինում, այսինքն ցերեկ էր  :LOL:  : Մի հատ մեեեեծ չափսերի օդապարիկ կար (Կամ ավելի շուտ դիրիժաբլ, հայերեն չգիտեմ ոնց կլինի  :Sad:  ), այդ  դիրիժաբլի թևերին ամրացված էր դեղին գույն կտոոոոր ու երբ լուսնի տակ էր պահվում, ապա ցերեկային վաաաաաաաաաաաաաառ լույս էր պատում ու բոլորը ուրախանում էին: Իմ երազում երևի լուսինը փոքր էր ...  :Yerexa: 
Հետո նորից օդապարիկանման բան եմ տեսել, պատուհանի  մոտ կանգնած իմ աստղին եմ նայում ,մեկ էլ տեսնեմ մի հատ մեծ օդապարիկ երկնքում՝շաաատ հեռու, հետո սկսեց մոտենալ ու երբ մոտեցավ, տեսա որ մեջը տարօրինակ մարդիկ էին՝մեկը կապույտ գույնի էր,  երկար գլխով (ոնց որ լուսնից իջած լիներ), մյուսը մարդ էր, բայց մարդու նման չէր: Բարբարոսավիկինգանման էր հագնված: Վախեցա. գլուխս իջացրեցի պատուհանի տակ պախկվեցի, օդապարիկը մոտեցավ պատուհանի մոտ, նայեց , դե բնականաբար ես չէի երևում,  ու մի վարկյանում նորից կորավ երկնքի հեռուներում : Պատկերացնում եմ ինձ գտած լինեին, հիմա ու՜ր կլինեի  :Dntknw:   :LOL:

----------


## Koms

> Երազները, իհարկե, մեր ուղեղի արխիվացման աշխատանքներն են, օրվա ողջ ինֆորմացիայի ամփոփումը և արխիվացումը:


Միանշանակ այդպես է: Մտածում եմ, որ նաեւ անհատի անցյալի եւ որոշ չափով նաեւ  ապագայի կոդավորված ինֆորմացիայի ռեգեներացում:

----------


## Tigran1989

Ուզում եմ խոսենք մասնավոր դեպքի մասին, այն մասին, երբ մարդիկ երազի մեջ գիտակցում են, որ երազ են տեսնում:
Ամեն ինչ սկսվեց, երբ 8-9 տարեկան էի: Ինչպես կարելի է մոռանալ առաջին երազը, երբ գիտակցում ես, որ երազում ես:Հիշում եմ, թե ինչպես էի քեռակնոջս համոզում, որ հիմա մենք երազի մեջ ենք, նա ծիծաղում էր ինձ վրա, իսկ ես ասում էի, թե հասկանում եմ, որ անհավատալի է, բայց սա իմ երազն է:
Ես գիտեմ, որ կան ինձ նման մարդիկ, մի քանի հոգու հանդիպել եմ:
Բայց էս սաղ հեչ, մի 2 ամիս առաջ շատ վախեցա,չնայած կյանքում շատ քիչ բաներից եմ վախենում, երբեք չէի մտածի, որ կարողեմ վախենալ երազիցս:Վերջերս արդեն երազներ քիչ էի տեսնում:Մի երազիս մեջ էլի գիտեի, որ երազ ա, բայց ամեն ինչ ահավոր իրական էր:Ես կռիվ էի անում մի քանի զինված մարդկանց հետ, բայց ոնց որ իրականում լիներ:Վերջում համբուրվեցի մի աղջկա հետ, առաջ էլ էի երազիս մեջ համբուրվել, բայց էդ անգամը չէր տարբերվում իրականից:Ուղղակի չեմ կարող բացատրել թե ինչ իրական էր ամեն ինչ, բոլոր զգացողությունները, հարվածները ամեն ինչ:
Արթնանալուց հետո վախեցած էի, չնայած երազս վախենալու չէր, ընդհակառակը, բայց նստել ու մտածում էի, թե ոնց կարող էր ամեն ինչ էդքան իրական լինել:Ուրիշ անգամներ, երբ երազիս մեջ գիտակցում էի, թե երազում եմ, ուղղակի ծիծաղս գալիս էր, թե ինչքան անիրական բաներ են կատարվում:
Ժող. ջան չեմ կարծում, որ ներվային կամ հոգեկան խնդիրներ ունեմ:Ձեր մեջ չկան մարդիկ, որոնց հետ պատահել է նման բաներ???

----------


## VisTolog

Ես իմ երազներից մեկ-մեկ ահավոր վախենում եմ /հենց երազում/, կամ էլ արթնանալուց հետո դեռ վախենում եմ  :Blush: 
Որ երազում հասկանամ, որ երազում էմ... էէէ~~, ինչեր կանեեեեմմ :LOL:  :Jpit: 
Բայց չեմ բողոքում երազներիցս. նենց հավեսա, ոնցոր ուժս կինոն իրականություն լինի  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռեդ

Ես տենց երազներ չեմ տեսել, բայց և չեմ էլ հավատում որ տենց երազներ կլինեն: Թեկուզ ընկերներիցս մեկը համոզում էր, որ երազում գիտակցում է այն, ինչ անում է

----------


## Հայկօ

Վերջին տասնհինգ տարում ոչ մի վատ երազ չեմ տեսել  :Smile: : Վերթռնել-մերթռնել չի եղել ոչ մի անգամ: Շատ եմ սիրում քնել ու երազ տեսնել, մանավանդ՝ եթե հետո հիշում եմ երազս:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Վերջին տասնհինգ տարում ոչ մի վատ երազ չեմ տեսել : Վերթռնել-մերթռնել չի եղել ոչ մի անգամ: Շատ եմ սիրում քնել ու երազ տեսնել, մանավանդ՝ եթե հետո հիշում եմ երազս:


Ես ոչ մի երազ էլ չեմ հիշում, ինչքան էլ ջանամ  :This:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Երազներ տեսնում եմ,ամեն օր:Լավ երազները գերակշռում են  :Smile:  Վատ երեազներ հազվադեպ եմ տեսնում,բայց մեկ-մեկ պատահումա:Կապվածա օրս ոնցա անցել: Բա առավոտը ընենց լավա լինում որ լավ երազես լինում տեսած ու հիշում ես  :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Երազներ տեսնում եմ,ամեն օր:Լավ երազները գերակշռում են  Վատ երեազներ հազվադեպ եմ տեսնում,բայց մեկ-մեկ պատահումա:Կապվածա օրս ոնցա անցել: Բա առավոտը ընենց լավա լինում որ լավ երազես լինում տեսած ու հիշում ես


Իսկ ինչի՞ հետ է կապված հիշել/չհիշելը  :Think:   :Xeloq:

----------


## Հայկօ

Դե, ասենք, եթե անսպասելի ես արթնանում, ոչ թե քո խոդով, սովորաբար հիշում ես, կամ՝ առաջին մի քանի վայրկյանը տպավորությունը դեռ թարմ է լինում: Մի տեղ կարդացել եմ, որ կարելի է թուղթ ու գրիչ պահել մահճակալի մոտ ու արթնանալուն պես երազը գրի առնել: Կամ, օրինակ, ինձ հետ հաճախ է եղել, որ օրվա մեջ ինչ-որ բան եմ տեսել/լսել/զգացել ու հանկարծ հիշել եմ, որ էսօր-էրեկ էդպիսի մի բան եմ տեսել երազումս, ու էդպես՝ թելի ծայրը բռնելով, կծիկը լրիվ քանդել՝ վերհիշել եմ երազս:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Դե, ասենք, եթե անսպասելի ես արթնանում, ոչ թե քո խոդով, սովորաբար հիշում ես, կամ՝ առաջի մի քանի վայրկյանը դեռ թարմ է մնում: Մի տեղ կարդացել եմ, որ կարելի է թուղթ ու գրիչ պահել մահճակալի մոտ ու արթնանալուն պես երազը գրի առնել: Կամ, օրինակ, ինձ հետ հաճախ է եղել, որ օրվա մեջ ինչ-որ բան եմ տեսել/լսել/զգացել ու հանկարծ հիշել եմ, որ էսօր-էրեկ էդպիսի մի բան եմ տեսել երազումս, *ու էդպես՝ թելի ծայրը բռնելով, կծիկը լրիվ քանդել՝ վերհիշել եմ երազս*:


Այ էս եղանակը մեկ-մեկ աշխատում ա  :Hands Up: 
Բայց մենակ էդ չի հարցը, երազներ ընդհանրապես ուշ-ուշ եմ տեսնում, վերջին երազս երևի մի ամիս առաջ եմ տեսել  :Unsure:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Այ էս եղանակը մեկ-մեկ աշխատում ա 
> Բայց մենակ էդ չի հարցը, երազներ ընդհանրապես ուշ-ուշ եմ տեսնում, վերջին երազս երևի մի ամիս առաջ եմ տեսել


Բացառված ա: Վերջին երազդ տեսել ես անցած գիշեր՝ քնած ժամանակ, ուղղակի չես հիշում:

----------


## WhiteSmoke{F}

Ու գիտեք ինչնա հետաքրքիր որ երազները տիեզերական արագություն ունեն:Ասենք լինումա չէ մի 15 րոպե աչքդ կպնումա ու մի 100 սերիայանոց երազ էս տեսնում:Արթնանում էս թվումա թե շատ երկար էս քնել,որովհետև երազդ երկար պատմությունա:Բայց քնել էս ընդամենը 15 րոպե:Ես կարողանում եմ կառավարել երազներս,քնիս մեջ հասկանում եմ,որ երազա ու ինքս ղեկավարում եմ սյուժեն:Ոչ միշտ ,բայց հաճախ եդպես է լինում:Վերջին անգամ մի լավ փարթիի էի,ու հանկարծ միանգամից շատ տխրեցի:Հասկացա որ կարոտում եմ իմ շատ սիրելի ու անփոխարինելի մի մարդու,ով հեռացել է էս աշխարհից:Թողեցի էդ փարթին ու վազեցի տուն,ու միանգամից պառկեցի:Ու շատ էի ուզում քնեի քանի որ համոզված էի կարող եմ երազիս տեսնել նրան:Նախ ես ինձ նվեր արեցի հավատալու,որ նա չի մահացել:Ու այդ միտքը մեկնդմիժտ ջնջեցի մտքիցս,ուղեղումս ուժեղ բլոկ դրեցի այն մտքի համար,որ նա չկա:Ու էնքան համոզված քնեցի,որ առավոտը անպայման իրեն տեսնելու եմ,ու մենակ են եմ հիշում,որ առավոտյան արթնացա ծիծաղում էի:Ու ամբողջ երազումս ինքն էր:Հետո մի քիչ տխուր էր,վազեցի հեռախոսի մոտ,ուզում էի զանգեի,հասկացա,որ երազը երազ էր,իսկ հիմա իրականություն:Բայց դե լավա որ երազները կան,իրականությունն էլ սյուփըր ա

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ու գիտեք ինչնա հետաքրքիր որ երազները տիեզերական արագություն ունեն:Ասենք լինումա չէ մի 15 րոպե աչքդ կպնումա ու մի 100 սերիայանոց երազ էս տեսնում:Արթնանում էս թվումա թե շատ երկար էս քնել,որովհետև երազդ երկար պատմությունա:Բայց քնել էս ընդամենը 15 րոպե:Ես կարողանում եմ կառավարել երազներս,քնիս մեջ հասկանում եմ,որ երազա ու ինքս ղեկավարում եմ սյուժեն:Ոչ միշտ ,բայց հաճախ եդպես է լինում:Վերջին անգամ մի լավ փարթիի էի,ու հանկարծ միանգամից շատ տխրեցի:Հասկացա որ կարոտում եմ իմ շատ սիրելի ու անփոխարինելի մի մարդու,ով հեռացել է էս աշխարհից:Թողեցի էդ փարթին ու վազեցի տուն,ու միանգամից պառկեցի:Ու շատ էի ուզում քնեի քանի որ համոզված էի կարող եմ երազիս տեսնել նրան:Նախ ես ինձ նվեր արեցի հավատալու,որ նա չի մահացել:Ու այդ միտքը մեկնդմիժտ ջնջեցի մտքիցս,ուղեղումս ուժեղ բլոկ դրեցի այն մտքի համար,որ նա չկա:Ու էնքան համոզված քնեցի,որ առավոտը անպայման իրեն տեսնելու եմ,ու մենակ են եմ հիշում,որ առավոտյան արթնացա ծիծաղում էի:Ու ամբողջ երազումս ինքն էր:Հետո մի քիչ տխուր էր,վազեցի հեռախոսի մոտ,ուզում էի զանգեի,հասկացա,որ երազը երազ էր,իսկ հիմա իրականություն:Բայց դե լավա որ երազները կան,իրականությունն էլ սյուփըր ա


Ու բացի էդ ասում են, որ մարդը նորմալ /չխանգարվող/ քնի դեպքում երազ տեսնում է արթնանալուն նախորդող 2 րոպեի ընթացքում

----------


## WhiteSmoke{F}

> Ու բացի էդ ասում են, որ մարդը նորմալ /չխանգարվող/ քնի դեպքում երազ տեսնում է արթնանալուն նախորդող 2 րոպեի ընթացքում


RED  երազը երկու փուլ ունի օրթոդոքսալ և պարադոքսալ:Պարադոքսալը քնի են խորը պահնա,երբ շնչառությունը փոխվումա:Ու հենց եդ ժամանակ էլ երազ ենք տեսնում:Ու գիտես ինչ հետաքրքիր բան է պարզվել:Փորձ են արել շների վրա:Մի շանը մեկ շաբաթ ուտելիք չեն տվել,մյուսին էլ չեն թողել քնի:Այն շունը,որ չի կերել,խմել դիմացել է,իսկ մյուսը ,որ չի քնել մահացել է

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Իսկ ինչի՞ հետ է կապված հիշել/չհիշելը


Եսիմ, չգիտեմ, բայց ես միշտ էլ հիշում եմ  :Wink:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ուզում եմ խոսենք մասնավոր դեպքի մասին, այն մասին, երբ մարդիկ երազի մեջ գիտակցում են, որ երազ են տեսնում:
> Ամեն ինչ սկսվեց, երբ 8-9 տարեկան էի: Ինչպես կարելի է մոռանալ առաջին երազը, երբ գիտակցում ես, որ երազում ես:Հիշում եմ, թե ինչպես էի քեռակնոջս համոզում, որ հիմա մենք երազի մեջ ենք, նա ծիծաղում էր ինձ վրա, իսկ ես ասում էի, թե հասկանում եմ, որ անհավատալի է, բայց սա իմ երազն է:
> Ես գիտեմ, որ կան ինձ նման մարդիկ, մի քանի հոգու հանդիպել եմ:
> Բայց էս սաղ հեչ, մի 2 ամիս առաջ շատ վախեցա,չնայած կյանքում շատ քիչ բաներից եմ վախենում, երբեք չէի մտածի, որ կարողեմ վախենալ երազիցս:Վերջերս արդեն երազներ քիչ էի տեսնում:Մի երազիս մեջ էլի գիտեի, որ երազ ա, բայց ամեն ինչ ահավոր իրական էր:Ես կռիվ էի անում մի քանի զինված մարդկանց հետ, բայց ոնց որ իրականում լիներ:Վերջում համբուրվեցի մի աղջկա հետ, առաջ էլ էի երազիս մեջ համբուրվել, բայց էդ անգամը չէր տարբերվում իրականից:Ուղղակի չեմ կարող բացատրել թե ինչ իրական էր ամեն ինչ, բոլոր զգացողությունները, հարվածները ամեն ինչ:
> Արթնանալուց հետո վախեցած էի, չնայած երազս վախենալու չէր, ընդհակառակը, բայց նստել ու մտածում էի, թե ոնց կարող էր ամեն ինչ էդքան իրական լինել:Ուրիշ անգամներ, երբ երազիս մեջ գիտակցում էի, թե երազում եմ, ուղղակի ծիծաղս գալիս էր, թե ինչքան անիրական բաներ են կատարվում:
> Ժող. ջան չեմ կարծում, որ ներվային կամ հոգեկան խնդիրներ ունեմ:Ձեր մեջ չկան մարդիկ, որոնց հետ պատահել է նման բաներ???


Պատահելա նման բան մոտս: Մի անգամ երազումս քնած եմ ու երազ եմ տեսնում, իբր ես պառկած եմ, իսկ մի ծեր կին ու ծեր տղամարդ ՝ձեռքս բռնած. կողքս նստած են ու կամաց լացում են: Հետո մահացա ու  տեսա, թե նորածին եմ, այսինքն մահացա ու նորից ծնվեցի, այդ պահին էլ արթնացա: Տարօրինակա չէ՞:
Իսկ փորձել ես երազներդ կառավարես : Այսինքն երազին դու ինքդ ընթացք տաս: Եթե երազներ շատ ես տեսնում փորձի, նենց հավեսա  :LOL: :
Ես  զարմանում եմ, որ մարդիկ ասում են , թե երազներ չեն տեսնում :Ես, որ զարթնում եմ, տվյալ պահին, որ հարցնեն. «Ի՞նչ երազ ես տեսել», մի հինգ հատ կպատմեմ : :Tongue:

----------


## Second Chance

> Ես  զարմանում եմ, որ մարդիկ ասում են , թե երազներ չեն տեսնում :Ես, որ զարթնում եմ, տվյալ պահին, որ հարցնեն. «Ի՞նչ երազ ես տեսել», մի հինգ հատ կպատմեմ :


Ըհը ես էլ եմ զարմանում :Smile:  ես օրը մի քանի սերյանանոց կինոներ եմ տեսնում :LOL:  :LOL:  իրանք ոնց քնում նենց զարթնում են

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Լսել եմ, որ եթե երազի ժամանակ գիտես որ երազ ես տեսնում դա վատ բանա նշանակում: Ինչ կասեք սրա մասին ???     :Think:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Լսել եմ, որ եթե երազի ժամանակ գիտես որ երազ ես տեսնում դա վատ բանա նշանակում: Ինչ կասեք սրա մասին ???


Լու՞րջ: Ես միշտ երազի մեջ գիտակցում եմ, որ երազ եմ տեսնում: :Think:

----------


## VisTolog

> Լսել եմ, որ եթե երազի ժամանակ գիտես որ երազ ես տեսնում դա վատ բանա նշանակում: Ինչ կասեք սրա մասին ???


Կարծում եմ, որ ոչինչ էլ չի նշանակում:

----------


## Tigran1989

> Իսկ փորձել ես երազներդ կառավարես : Այսինքն երազին դու ինքդ ընթացք տաս: Եթե երազներ շատ ես տեսնում փորձի, նենց հավեսա :


Հա, իհարկե: Եթե երազիդ մեջ հասկանում ես, որ երազ ա, առաջինը ինչ անցնում ա մտքովդ, էդ երազդ կառավարելն ա:

Բայց ոչ մեկ չասեց հեչ եղել ա, որ երազը իրականից չտարբերվի, այսինքն հասկանաս, որ երազ ես տեսնում, բայց չափից ավելի իրական լինի ամեն ինչ:Ինձ հետ էդ մի դեպքն ա եղել, մասնավորապես` համբույրը ոնց, որ իրական լիներ,բայց տենց չի չէ? երազի միջ զգացողությունները ավելի թույլ են կամ չկան: Բայց գիտեմ ինչի հետևանքով տենց եղավ, այդ օրը ես ընենց էի հոգնել, որ գիշերը 9-ին քնել եմ առավոտ 12-ին զարթնել եմ:Տենց կյանքում չէի հոգնել, բայց չեմ հասկանում , թե ինչի պիտի գերհոգնածության պատճառով տենց բան լիներ:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Հա, իհարկե: Եթե երազիդ մեջ հասկանում ես, որ երազ ա, առաջինը ինչ անցնում ա մտքովդ, էդ երազդ կառավարելն ա:
> 
> Բայց ոչ մեկ չասեց հեչ եղել ա, որ երազը իրականից չտարբերվի, այսինքն հասկանաս, որ երազ ես տեսնում, բայց չափից ավելի իրական լինի ամեն ինչ:Ինձ հետ էդ մի դեպքն ա եղել, մասնավորապես` համբույրը ոնց, որ իրական լիներ,բայց տենց չի չէ? երազի միջ զգացողությունները ավելի թույլ են կամ չկան: Բայց գիտեմ ինչի հետևանքով տենց եղավ, այդ օրը ես ընենց էի հոգնել, որ գիշերը 9-ին քնել եմ առավոտ 12-ին զարթնել եմ:Տենց կյանքում չէի հոգնել, բայց չեմ հասկանում , թե ինչի պիտի գերհոգնածության պատճառով տենց բան լիներ:


Իմ հետ այդպես երկու դեպքա եղել, որ երազը իրականությունից չեմ տարբերել :
Կարծեմ դրանից մեկը պատմել եմ ակումբում, երազումս, կամուրջի  վրա եմ հայտնվել՝բաաաաարձր լեռների մեջ, Տիբեթում՝ Կայլաս լեռան վերևներում : Կայլասը լեռան ստորոտում ասում են  մեռյալ թագավորությոան  մուտքն է ու ով փորձելա ուսումնասիրություններ կատարի տեղանքում  , այլևս չի վերադարձել : Ու ասում են նաև, որ մուտքը պահպանում կորած  Ատլանտիդայի ժողովուրդը՝ սպիտակ մազերով ու կապույտ աչքերով 3 մետրանոց հսկաները: Ես ամեն ինչ ռեալի պես տեսել եմ և մուտքը, և՛ մարդկանց և ՛ուրիշ այլ բաներ, չերկարացնեմ, էնքան ռեալ էր, որ ահավոր վախեցել էի, գիտեի թե արդեն մեռել եմ  :Sad:  : Երևի միակ երազներից էր, որ չեմ գիտակցել վերջինիս  երազ լինելը : Հետո վախից հակառակ ուղղությամբ վազեցի, ձեռքերով  աչքերս փակեցի ու հենց բացեցի արթնացա: Ահավոր վախեցած, աչքերս թաց... :Tongue:  Հա մոռացա ասեմ, որ այդ ժամանակ ես չեմ իմացել, թե որտեղ եմ, հետո տարիներ անց,  գիրք էր ձեռքս ընկել "Город Богов",  այնտեղից եմ, ես նկարները տեսել, Տիբեթի նույն լեռը, նույն բնությունը, նույնիսկ կամուրջը, այ հենց այդտեղ եմ ասել աաաաաաաա՜  :LOL: 
Երկրորդն էլ չպատմեմ ... :Blush:

----------


## Tigran1989

*e}|{uka* ջան իմ մոտ հակառակն ա ` ես հասկանում էի, որ երազ ա,գիտեի, բայց այն շատ իրական էր, դրա համար արթնանալուց հետո շվարել նստել էի ու մտածու էի, թե ոնց կարող էր ամեն ինչ էդքան իրական լինել երազում:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Լսել եմ, որ եթե երազի ժամանակ գիտես որ երազ ես տեսնում դա վատ բանա նշանակում: Ինչ կասեք սրա մասին ???


Ոչ մի հիմք չեմ տեսնում համարելու, որ դա կարող է վատ բան նշանակել։  :Think:

----------


## Երկնային

_Ես երազում միշտ ուժասծիկներ եմ տեսնում. կամ ինձ հետապնդում են, կամ սպանում են, կամ ինչ-որ կենդանիներ են ինձ ուզում ուտեն… տենց սարսափ բայեվիկներ են միշտ…_

----------


## Ռեդ

> _Ես երազում միշտ ուժասծիկներ եմ տեսնում. կամ ինձ հետապնդում են, կամ սպանում են, կամ ինչ-որ կենդանիներ են ինձ ուզում ուտեն… տենց սարսափ բայեվիկներ են միշտ…_


Ուժաս քիչ նայի կանցնի  :Unsure:

----------


## Երկնային

> Ուժաս քիչ նայի կանցնի


_ուժըս ընդհանրապես չեմ նայում ախրամ…_

----------


## comet

> _ուժըս ընդհանրապես չեմ նայում ախրամ…_


Ուրեմն` նայի, որ էլ երազում չտեսնես :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հա, իհարկե: Եթե երազիդ մեջ հասկանում ես, որ երազ ա, առաջինը ինչ անցնում ա մտքովդ, էդ երազդ կառավարելն ա:
> 
> Բայց ոչ մեկ չասեց հեչ եղել ա, որ երազը իրականից չտարբերվի, այսինքն հասկանաս, որ երազ ես տեսնում, բայց չափից ավելի իրական լինի ամեն ինչ:Ինձ հետ էդ մի դեպքն ա եղել, մասնավորապես` համբույրը ոնց, որ իրական լիներ,բայց տենց չի չէ? երազի միջ զգացողությունները ավելի թույլ են կամ չկան: Բայց գիտեմ ինչի հետևանքով տենց եղավ, այդ օրը ես ընենց էի հոգնել, որ գիշերը 9-ին քնել եմ առավոտ 12-ին զարթնել եմ:Տենց կյանքում չէի հոգնել, բայց չեմ հասկանում , թե ինչի պիտի գերհոգնածության պատճառով տենց բան լիներ:


Համբույրը հեչ, ասա վերջը լավ լինի... 
Հլը հիշի, թե քնելուց առաջ ինչ կինո ես նայել :LOL:

----------


## Tigran1989

> Համբույրը հեչ, ասա վերջը լավ լինի... 
> Հլը հիշի, թե քնելուց առաջ ինչ կինո ես նայել


Չէ էդ օրը տելեվիզատոր չեմ նայել, մենակ ֆիզիկական աշխատանք: :Smile:

----------


## Cannibal

> Իսկ փորձել ես երազներդ կառավարես : Այսինքն երազին դու ինքդ ընթացք տաս: Եթե երազներ շատ ես տեսնում փորձի, նենց հավեսա :



իսկ դու աստրալի մասին գաղախար ունես՞
քո մոտ ստացվել ա ինքնակամ աստրալ դուրս գալ թե մենակ երազով ես դուրս եկել՞՞
էէէէ.ժողովուրդ.ինչքան քիչ բան գիտեք երազների մասին. :Sad:

----------


## Հայկօ

> էէէէ.ժողովուրդ.ինչքան քիչ բան գիտեք երազների մասին.


Բա ասա՛՝ իմանանք, ա՛յ ախպեր: Թե՞ թաքուն մոմենտներ են:

----------


## Cannibal

> Բա ասա՛՝ իմանանք, ա՛յ ախպեր: Թե՞ թաքուն մոմենտներ են:


բայց դու համոզված ես որ պատրաստ ես ետ ամեն ինչը իմանալ՞ :Cool:   :Smile: 
ես կոնկրետ բան չեմ ասի.ավելի լավ ա մտեք գուգլ ու հավաքեք astral projection բառը
տեսեք թե հարց լինի կաշխատեմ պատասխանեմ չնայած ես ետ ձև բաներից միքիչ հեռու եմ :Smile:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

էսօր ընենց հավեսի երազ էի տեսնում,ափսոս արթնացա   :Sad:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> իսկ դու աստրալի մասին գաղախար ունես՞
> քո մոտ ստացվել ա ինքնակամ աստրալ դուրս գալ թե մենակ երազով ես դուրս եկել՞՞
> *էէէէ.ժողովուրդ.ինչքան քիչ բան գիտեք երազների մասին*.


Իհարկե ունեմ, ես երբեք չեմ փորձել ու չեմ փորձի....
Իսկ դու ի՞նչ գիտես, կպատմես մեզ՝չիմացողներիս, մի- քիչ  :Blush:

----------


## VisTolog

> էսօր ընենց հավեսի երազ էի տեսնում,ափսոս արթնացա


Իսկ ես ամեն օր եմ տեսնում... բայց ցավոք սրտի արթնանում եմ  :Cray:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Իսկ ես ամեն օր եմ տեսնում... բայց ցավոք սրտի արթնանում եմ


Հեչ մի տխրի,ես էլ եմ ամեն օր տեսնում,բայց էսօր մի մարդու էի տեսել որ շատ վաղուցվանից էր չէի տեսել,ընենց եմ ուզում էլի տեսնեմ,լավ դե գնացի քնեմ,կարողա էլի  տեսնեմ :Lazy:

----------


## VisTolog

Astral projection, բայց լավ էլ հետաքրքիր բանա  :Think: 
Նկարներից արդեն երևումա  :Jpit:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Հեչ մի տխրի,ես էլ եմ ամեն օր տեսնում,բայց էսօր մի մարդու էի տեսել որ շատ վաղուցվանից էր չէի տեսել,ընենց եմ ուզում էլի տեսնեմ,լավ դե գնացի քնեմ,կարողա էլի  տեսնեմ


Ժամը ութնա  :Shok: ,ինչ քնել  :Blush: , օրը նորա բացվել... :Tongue: 

Իսկ ես երազումս ձյուն եմ տեսել, լիքը լիքը, էտ վատ բանա չէ՞ նշանակում  :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ժամը ութնա ,ինչ քնել , օրը նորա բացվել...
> 
> Իսկ ես երազումս ձյուն եմ տեսել, լիքը լիքը, էտ վատ բանա չէ՞ նշանակում


Ես էլ եմ շատ անգամներ տեսել, բայց ինչպես տեսնում եք, դեռ ողջ եմ  :LOL: 
Astral projection-ին մի քանի բան կարդացի ոիկիպեդիայում: Հետաքրքիր էր

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ես էլ եմ շատ անգամներ տեսել, բայց ինչպես տեսնում եք, դեռ ողջ եմ 
> Astral projection-ին մի քանի բան կարդացի ոիկիպեդիայում: Հետաքրքիր էր


Դե դու ու ես հո մեկ չենք, կարողա քո համար ուրիշ բան նշանակի, իմ համար ուրիշ  :Tongue:  :LOL: 
Վերջերս մահացած մարդկանց եմ տեսնում, վատ բան չեմ տենսում, ուղակի զարթնելուց հիշում եմ ու սարսափում:

Հա մի բան էլ հիշեցի, երազի ու իրականություն չտարբերելու վերաբերյալ, շատ ժամանակ ինձ երազում մի հատ սև մարմին խեղդումա ու էտ պահին ինձ թվում ա , թե արթուն եմ, աչքերս բացա, նույնիսկ սենյակիս իրերն եմ տեսնում: Հետո մի որոշ ժամանակ պայքարելուց հետո զարթնում եմ, տենց էլ չհասկանալով  ոչինչ: :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> Դե դու ու ես հո մեկ չենք, կարողա քո համար ուրիշ բան նշանակի, իմ համար ուրիշ 
> Վերջերս մահացած մարդկանց եմ տեսնում, վատ բան չեմ տենսում, ուղակի զարթնելուց հիշում եմ ու սարսափում:
> 
> Հա մի բան էլ հիշեցի, երազի ու իրականություն չտարբերելու վերաբերյալ, շատ ժամանակ ինձ երազում մի հատ սև մարմին խեղդումա ու էտ պահին ինձ թվում ա , թե արթուն եմ, աչքերս բացա, նույնիսկ սենյակիս իրերն եմ տեսնում: Հետո մի որոշ ժամանակ պայքարելուց հետո զարթնում եմ, տենց էլ չհասկանալով  ոչինչ:


Հետաքրքիրա որ ես տենց երազներ չեմ տեսնում :Huh:

----------


## Cannibal

> Իհարկե ունեմ, ես երբեք չեմ փորձել ու չեմ փորձի....
> Իսկ դու ի՞նչ գիտես, կպատմես մեզ՝չիմացողներիս, մի- քիչ



փորձել իսկականից պետք չի.շատ վախենալու ա.բայց դե որ իմ ծանոթները պատմում են թե ինչ սիրուն ա երկրագունդը լուսնի վրայից,ինչ սիրուն ա տիեզերքը,ինչ հետաքրքիր ա անցյալը ու ապագան արդեն ինքնըսըինքյան շատ հետաքրքիր ա դառնում…
շատ գրականություն եմ կարդացել դրա վերաբերյալ.դաժե պռակտիկա ունեմ բայց չեմ պատմի թե ինչերի մեջով եմ անցել.են ձեր տեսած ուժս կինոները դրա դեմ հեչ էին

ժող ջան շատ բան կա կյանքում որ շատերը չգիտեն ու չեն ել իմանա.ամեն մարդ չի որ ես ուղղու վրա կարա կանգնի.շատերը գժանոց են ընկել,հնարավոր ա նաև ետ չեն վերադարձել.մինչ պրակտիկա անցնելը պատրաստ եղեք ամեն ինչի…բայց դուրս գալուց հետո ել ընդհանրապես մահից չեք վախենա որովհետև կհասկանաք որ մեր հոգիները անմահ են  :Ok: 
կարամ որոշ գրքեր պորհուրդ տամ կարդաք… գրքերի մեջ կան նաև մանրամաս պրակտիկաներ




> Astral projection, բայց լավ էլ հետաքրքիր բանա 
> Նկարներից արդեն երևումա


նկարները հեչ են իրականության դեմ  :Tongue: 

ամենահետաքրքիրը գիտեք որն ա որ մարդիկ պատմում են թե թռնում են տիեզերքով կամ փարիզով մեկ ել հրեշտակ ա գալիս ու խորհուրդներ տալիս.ոբշեմ շատ խորացա

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> փորձել իսկականից պետք չի.շատ վախենալու ա.բայց դե որ իմ ծանոթները պատմում են թե ինչ սիրուն ա երկրագունդը լուսնի վրայից,ինչ սիրուն ա տիեզերքը,ինչ հետաքրքիր ա անցյալը ու ապագան արդեն ինքնըսըինքյան շատ հետաքրքիր ա դառնում…
> շատ գրականություն եմ կարդացել դրա վերաբերյալ.դաժե պռակտիկա ունեմ բայց չեմ պատմի թե ինչերի մեջով եմ անցել.են ձեր տեսած ուժս կինոները դրա դեմ հեչ էին
> 
> ժող ջան շատ բան կա կյանքում որ շատերը չգիտեն ու չեն ել իմանա.ամեն մարդ չի որ ես ուղղու վրա կարա կանգնի.շատերը գժանոց են ընկել,հնարավոր ա նաև ետ չեն վերադարձել.մինչ պրակտիկա անցնելը պատրաստ եղեք ամեն ինչի…բայց դուրս գալուց հետո ել ընդհանրապես մահից չեք վախենա որովհետև կհասկանաք որ մեր հոգիները անմահ են 
> կարամ որոշ գրքեր պորհուրդ տամ կարդաք… գրքերի մեջ կան նաև մանրամաս պրակտիկաներ
> 
> 
> նկարները հեչ են իրականության դեմ 
> 
> ամենահետաքրքիրը գիտեք որն ա որ մարդիկ պատմում են թե թռնում են տիեզերքով կամ փարիզով մեկ ել հրեշտակ ա գալիս ու խորհուրդներ տալիս.ոբշեմ շատ խորացա


Քո ինչ տարինքնա տենց փորձեր ես անում այ բալամ  :Sad:  :Tongue: 

Իսկ մարդը էտ պահին ինչ վիճակումա լինում. քնա՞ծ. նստա՞ծ:  :Think:

----------


## Cannibal

> Քո ինչ տարինքնա տենց փորձեր ես անում այ բալամ 
> 
> Իսկ մարդը էտ պահին ինչ վիճակումա լինում. քնա՞ծ. նստա՞ծ:


տասնյոթ տարեկանը բալա ա բա՞ :Shok:   :Smile: 
տարիք՞՞՞ ինչ տարիքի մասին ա խոսքը.ետ հարցովտ միանգամից երևաց որ շատ քիչ բան գիտես դրա մասին  :Sad:  
մի հատ կլասսիկ օրինակ բերեմ.երեխա վախտ շատերը ասում են թե անտեսանելի ընկեր ունեն:ծնողները ջղայնանում են և այլն.բայց իարականում ետ երևակայական ընկերը կա պրոստո ետ երեխեն շփվում ա ընկերոջ հետ քնած ժամանակ.…աչքիս լավ չբացատրեցի  :Xeloq:   :LOL: 
հետն ել ես դրանով ես չեմ զբաղվում…

մարդը գտնվում ա տրանսի վիճակում որին հասնելը շատ բարդ ա…ամեն մարդ չի կարա…մարդ կա նստած ա մարդ ել կա պարկած.

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> տասնյոթ տարեկանը բալա ա բա՞ 
> տարիք՞՞՞ ինչ տարիքի մասին ա խոսքը.ետ հարցովտ միանգամից երևաց որ շատ քիչ բան գիտես դրա մասին  
> մի հատ կլասսիկ օրինակ բերեմ.երեխա վախտ շատերը ասում են թե անտեսանելի ընկեր ունեն:ծնողները ջղայնանում են և այլն.բայց իարականում ետ երևակայական ընկերը կա պրոստո ետ երեխեն շփվում ա ընկերոջ հետ քնած ժամանակ.…աչքիս լավ չբացատրեցի  
> հետն ել ես դրանով ես չեմ զբաղվում…
> 
> մարդը գտնվում ա տրանսի վիճակում որին հասնելը շատ բարդ ա…ամեն մարդ չի կարա…մարդ կա նստած ա մարդ ել կա պարկած.


Դրա մասին գիտեմ այնքան, ինչքան որ պետքա իմանամ...
Շատ կներես, բայց նման մարդկանց մեծ մասը սիմուլյանտ են :
Ծանոթ  մեկը կար, իրան վերին արարած էր համարում : Օրերով փակվում էր սենյակում, խոսում էր իր համար՝թվացյլալ մարդկանց հետ ,գրառումներ էր անում ինչ որ՝պոլնի ափսուրդ, ինքս կարդացել եմ,  տնեցիները գիտեին գժվելա, անհանգստանում էին, բժիշկի էին տանում, բժիշկը ասում էր շիզոֆրենիա յա մոտը: Իսկ ինքը պարզապես ուշադրություն գրավելու համար էր այդքանը անում, ոչինչ էլ մոտը չկար ուղղակի էգոիզմով էր տառապում,  սիրում էր, որ բոլորը իր մասին անհանգստանան ու ինքը հիվանդ ձևանալով ոչինչ չանի:
Իսկ ծանոթ ընկերներիցս մեկը ահագին տարի յոգայով է զբաղվել, ինքը մեդիտացիայի ժամանակ, կարողանում էր անջատվել ու թափառել ժամանակներում/ սա իր պատմելով/, բայց անջատվելու հետո ինքը ինքնակամ չէր կարողանում ետ վերադառնալ, անպայման մեկը կողքը պետքա լիներ, որ իրեն ուշքի բերեր, եթե ժամանակին չէին կարողանում ուշքի բերեին, իր պատմելով թունելում էր հայտնվում :  :Dntknw:

----------


## Cannibal

*e}|{uka* ես ինքս յոգայի եմ գնում  :Tongue: 
հետն ել ասեմ ով ուզում ա հավատա ,ով ուզում ա չե,ետ ինձ չի հետաքրքրում :Cool: 
օբշիով իմ զբաղմունքը կոմպերն են. մնացածը ետքան ել կարևոր չի.ապագայում ընտանիքս պահելու եմ ոչ թե աստրալով այլ կոմպի գիտելիքներով  :Xeloq: 



> Շատ կներես, բայց նման մարդկանց մեծ մասը սիմուլյանտ են :


ինձ ինչ :LOL:  ես նման մարդկանց հետ չեմ շփվում բայց իմացի որ շատ բան կա ես կյանքում որ անբացատրելի ա…հնարավոր ա քեզ թվա թե սուտ ա ասում բայց դե ինչ իմանաս....




> եթե ժամանակին չէին կարողանում ուշքի բերեին, իր պատմելով թունելում էր հայտնվում


գրքերում թունելի օրինակը մանրամասն բացատրվում ա.իսկ հետ չգալը պրակտիկորեն անհնար ա…ապացուցված ա…  չեմ ուզում խորանամ

վոբշեմ թեմայից շեղվել ենք. ել ես թեմայում աստրալի մասին ես չեմ խոսալու. պ լ ծ
չեմ կարծում թե մարդիկ կհավատան,շատերն ել գժի տեղ կդնեն
ելի եմ կրկնում ես դրանով չեմ զբաղվում.ես  :LOL:  պրոստո հետաքրքրության համար կարդացել եմ ու ֆսյո………

----------


## VisTolog

Ամեն դեպքում, ամեն մարդու վրա սարսափը մի ձևով է ազդում, ու հաստատ չես կարող ասել, որ եթե ես էտ տիպի մի բան տեսնեմ ամենաահավոր երազը կլինի իմ համար...

----------


## VisTolog

Cannibal, էս ամբողջը մի քիչ էլ կլինիկական մահվանա նման, թե՞ հենց ինքնա, որ կա :Blush:

----------


## Cannibal

> Cannibal ( անունդ չեմ հիշում  ), էս ամբողջը մի քիչ էլ կլինիկական մահվանա նման, թե՞ հենց ինքնա, որ կա


կլինիկական մահն ել ա հենց աստրալում.դրա համար ել շատերը որ հետ են գալիս հիշում են ամեն ինչ թե ով ինչ ա խոսացել և այլն

----------


## Selene

*Մոդերատորական: Հիշեցնեմ, որ թեմայի վերնագիրն է «Երազներ», ուստի գրառումներ անում ենք թեմայի սահմաններում՝ խուսափելով թեմայից դուրս զրույցներից ու այլ հարցերի քննարկումներից, հակառակ դեպքում նշված խախտումներն ավելի խիստ վերաբերմունքի կարժանան, ինչը, հավատացեք, բնավ էլ հաճելի չէ ոչ մեկիս:*

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Երազումս ցիգանների  հարսանիք եմ տեսել  :Huh:  (կ չեմու էտօ  :Think: )
Օբամային ու Պուտինին եմ տեսել  :Think:  : Օբաման Բուշից բամբասում էր, հանաք չեմ անում նենց խառը երազ էր ...

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ես էլ ծաղիկների փունջ եմ տեսել,էնքան սիրուն էր,նվիրել էին,էսօր ամբողջ օրը սպասեցի,տենց էլ ձայն չկար :Sad:   :Blush:

----------


## ihusik

*Բյուր* (StrangeLittleGirl) այսօր երազումս քեզ եմ տեսել :Smile: 
Իբր մեր հարևանենց տանն էի Հայաստան, հարևանիս տղան էր ձախ կողմս նստած, իմ քույրս էր աջ կողմում ու դրսի պատժգամբում նստած ենք ու ասես գիտեմ, որ դու պետքա գաս ու քեզ ենք սպասում :Smile:  դռան զանգն տվեցիր հարևանիս տղան գնաց դուռն բացեց ու դու եկար դրսի այդ պատժգամբը գեղեցիկ մազերով ու մի շատ գեղեցիկ մեծ ծաղկեփունջ ձեռքիդ :Smile:  վեր կացանք ես և քույրս ձեռքով բարևեցինք ծաղիկները չգիտեմ մեկիս տվեցիր թե կողք դրեցիր չեմ հիշում ու նստեցիր։ Ես մի տեսակ ուրախ եմ :Smile:  դու ասեցիր. «Լավ շոգ է չէ՞» ու ես էդ ուրախությունից ասեցի. «հա տժժում ենք» :LOL:  էդ իմ ասելու վրա էնպես ուժեղ սկսեցի ծիծաղել լիասիրտ, որ դու էլ վարակվեցիր էդ ծիծաղից ու սկսեցիր դու էլ ծիծաղել ու ես էլ ավելի ուժեղ ծիծաղեցի հետ ու առաջ գնալով էդ ուժեղ ծիծաղիցս :Hands Up:  :LOL:  :LOL:  ու երևումա իրականում էլ եմ ծիծաղել, որովհետև դրանից վեր կացա ու ասես դեռ էդ ծիծաղի ձայնն կար, որից և արթնացա :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

Երազումս **e}|{uka**-ին ու *Astgh*-ին եմ տեսել  :Shok: : Լու՛րջ: Ու ամենակայֆը էն ա, որ ես երկուսին էլ ո՛չ ռեալում եմ տեսել, ոչ էլ նկարներով  :Smile: :

----------


## Ռեդ

> Երազումս **e}|{uka**-ին ու *Astgh*-ին եմ տեսել : Լու՛րջ: Ու ամենակայֆը էն ա, որ ես երկուսին էլ ո՛չ ռեալում եմ տեսել, ոչ էլ նկարներով :


Բա էդ դեպքում ի՞նչ իմացար որ իրենց ես տեսել  :Xeloq:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Բա էդ դեպքում ի՞նչ իմացար որ իրենց ես տեսել


Հա էլի՜  :Jpit:  Բայց իմ նկարներից ակումբում կա :Tongue: 

Երազումս խառը վիճակ էր: Սկզբում մարդիկ վազում էին այս կողմ- այն կողմ: Օդանավակայանները փակ էին: Ոտելու բան չկա: Ցուրտ ա, սով: Հետո հայտնվեցինք  մի մեծ առևտրի կոմպլեքսում  որը շատ- շատ- շատ մեծ էր, կային աստիճաններ ու դատարկ տաղավարներ: Չկար ոչ դուռ ,  ոչ ելք, ոչ  էլ մուտք: Փակված էինք այնտեղ: Կային միայն վերելակներ, որը չուներ համարակալած կոճակներ , վերելակները  մեկ անհետանում էին պատի մեջ, մեկ հայտնվում : Ով հասցնում էր մտնել վերելակը, դռները փակվում էին ու նա անհետ կորում էր: Ու այդ կոմպլեքսում էին գտնվում, հազարավոր  մարդիկ տարբեր ազգության : Մեկ- մեկ աստիճանների վրա էր հայտնվում Կլինտոնի կինը և ասում, որ դրությունը ծանր է, պետք է դիմակայել մինչև առավոտ , բայց առավոտ չէր գալիս: Անիմաստ, տարօրինակ երազ:  :Think:  Առավոտյան ժամը  9-ին պետք է արթնանայի, արթնացել եմ  14:00-ին հեռախոսի զանգից, պատկերացնում եմ, որ չզանգեր, դեռ ինչքան կձգվեր իմ երազը, ստռաշնո:  :Scare:

----------


## Dorian

> Հա էլի՜  Բայց իմ նկարներից ակումբում կա
> 
> Երազումս խառը վիճակ էր: Սկզբում մարդիկ վազում էին այս կողմ- այն կողմ: Օդանավակայանները փակ էին: Ոտելու բան չկա: Ցուրտ ա, սով: Հետո հայտնվեցինք  մի մեծ առևտրի կոմպլեքսում  որը շատ- շատ- շատ մեծ էր, կային աստիճաններ ու դատարկ տաղավարներ: Չկար ոչ դուռ ,  ոչ ելք, ոչ  էլ մուտք: Փակված էինք այնտեղ: Կային միայն վերելակներ, որը չուներ համարակալած կոճակներ , վերելակները  մեկ անհետանում էին պատի մեջ, մեկ հայտնվում : Ով հասցնում էր մտնել վերելակը, դռները փակվում էին ու նա անհետ կորում էր: Ու այդ կոմպլեքսում էին գտնվում, հազարավոր  մարդիկ տարբեր ազգության : Մեկ- մեկ աստիճանների վրա էր հայտնվում Կլինտոնի կինը և ասում, որ դրությունը ծանր է, պետք է դիմակայել մինչև առավոտ , բայց առավոտ չէր գալիս: Անիմաստ, տարօրինակ երազ:  Առավոտյան ժամը  9-ին պետք է արթնանայի, արթնացել եմ  14:00-ին հեռախոսի զանգից, պատկերացնում եմ, որ չզանգեր, դեռ ինչքան կձգվեր իմ երազը, ստռաշնո:


Դու պատրաստվում ես ինչ-որ բանից հրաժարվել, կամ քեզ թվում է, թե դու ինչ-որ բան կորցնելու ես ու այդ գաղափարը քո մեջ վախ է առաջացնում, որ կորուստը ցավոտ կլինի: Օդանավակայան-առևտրի սրահ փոփոխությունը, կարծում եմ, կապված է նրա հետ, որ օդանավակայանն ու առևտուրը (հավանաբար լսել ես, որ այնտեղ շատ թանկ գներ են) քեզ մոտ իրար հետ են ասոցացվում: Դու կասկածների մեջ ես: Փորձում ես խուսափել իրականությունից, երևակայել, թե ամեն ինչ կարգին է: Ինքդ քեզ ներշնչում ես, որ հեշտ կմոռանաս անցյալը, բայց նորից ու նորից հայտաբերում ես, որ դա անհնար է: Տիկին Հիլարին նույնպես տպավորությունների ազդեցություն է` նրան վերջերս շատ են ցույց տալիս հեռուստացույցով: Դու նկատել ես, որ մարդիկ տարբեր ազգության են: Այսինքն փորձել ես դասակարգել մարդկանց: Երևի կապված է ինչ-որ շրջապատի, կամ մարդկանց խմբի քո հանդեպ ցուցաբերվող բացասական վերաբերմունքի հետ:  Հավանաբար քեզ թվում է, որ նրանք կծիծաղեն քո կորուստների, կամ անհաջողության վրա, որ ինչ-որ մեկին դա հաճույք կպատճառի:
Էս ես` իմ կարճ ուղեղով  :Smile: 
Եթե սխալ եմ մեկնաբանել, ասա:

----------


## Աբելյան

ուր էր ամեն օր էսօրվա երազի պես երազ տենայի :Sad:  :Love:  :Cry:

----------


## Աբելյան

էսօր երազումս մատերիցս երկուսը պատահաբար կտրեցի, հետո կպցրեցի, կպան :Jpit:

----------


## Խորհրդավոր Անծանոթ

Իմ ասելիքը գուցե տարօրինակ թվա, սակայն ես կարծում եմ, որ մեր մոլորակի վրա գոյություն ունեն այնպիսի վայրեր, որոնց գոյության մասին գրեթե ոչ ոք չգիտի, կամ ավելի ստույգ` գիտեն որոշակի թվով շատ քիչ մարդիկ, եթե նրանց իրոք կարելի է մարդ անվանել, ես ի նկատի ունեմ տիբեթյան լամաներին, որտեղ ժամանակի որոշակի պահի տեղի է ունենում իրարից անկախ աշխարհների բախում` այսպես ասած` բացվում են ժամանակի դարպասները և տեղի է ունենում մասսայի տեղափոխություն, մի միջավայրից մեկ այլ անծանոթ միջավայր և ժամանակ:
Ես լսել եմ, որ տարիներ առաջ երկու երիտասարդ ալպինիստ բարձրացել են Տիբեթի տարածաշրջանում գտնվող մի սար և երբ վերադարձել են, նման են եղել ծերունիների` նրանց արտաքին տեսքը ենթարկվել էր խորը ծերացման: Այդ փաստը բացատրվում էր այնպես, որ նրանք այդ պահին ընկել են ժամանակային մի այնպիսի գոտու մեջ, որը նման չի եղել սովորականին: Այս ամենը ներառում է նաև երազը: Ըստ Նալչաջյանի`երազները լինում են գունավոր և անգույն: Ինձ հետ շատ է պատահել, որ քնից արթնացել են և փորձել են հիշել, թե ինչ գույնի երազ էր տեսածս և հաճախ համոզվել եմ, որ գրեթե բոլոր երազները անգույն են: Իմ կարծիքով այն պահին, երբ երազն այցելում է մեզ, ապա տեղի է ունենում երկու աշխարհների բախում մեր ենթագիտակցության մեջ, որի իրական տևողությունը շատ ավելի քիչ է, քան մենք գիտենք: Գոյություն ունի մի կարծիք, համաձայն որի մարդը տեսնում է երազում այն, ինչի մասին մտածում է քնելուց առաջ: Իմ հետ նման դեպք եղել է...

----------

*e}|{uka* (01.04.2009), Kita (02.04.2009), Երվանդ (01.04.2009), Ուլուանա (02.04.2009), Չիպ (01.04.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Գոյություն ունի մի կարծիք, համաձայն որի մարդը տեսնում է երազում այն, ինչի մասին մտածում է քնելուց առաջ:


տենց բան չկա :Sad:

----------


## Չիպ

> Իմ ասելիքը գուցե տարօրինակ թվա, սակայն ես կարծում եմ, որ մեր մոլորակի վրա գոյություն ունեն այնպիսի վայրեր, որոնց գոյության մասին գրեթե ոչ ոք չգիտի, կամ ավելի ստույգ` գիտեն որոշակի թվով շատ քիչ մարդիկ, եթե նրանց իրոք կարելի է մարդ անվանել, ես ի նկատի ունեմ տիբեթյան լամաներին, որտեղ ժամանակի որոշակի պահի տեղի է ունենում իրարից անկախ աշխարհների բախում` այսպես ասած` բացվում են ժամանակի դարպասները և տեղի է ունենում մասսայի տեղափոխություն, մի միջավայրից մեկ այլ անծանոթ միջավայր և ժամանակ:
> Ես լսել եմ, որ տարիներ առաջ երկու երիտասարդ ալպինիստ բարձրացել են Տիբեթի տարածաշրջանում գտնվող մի սար և երբ վերադարձել են, նման են եղել ծերունիների` նրանց արտաքին տեսքը ենթարկվել էր խորը ծերացման: Այդ փաստը բացատրվում էր այնպես, որ նրանք այդ պահին ընկել են ժամանակային մի այնպիսի գոտու մեջ, որը նման չի եղել սովորականին: Այս ամենը ներառում է նաև երազը: Ըստ Նալչաջյանի`երազները լինում են գունավոր և անգույն: Ինձ հետ շատ է պատահել, որ քնից արթնացել են և փորձել են հիշել, թե ինչ գույնի երազ էր տեսածս և հաճախ համոզվել եմ, որ գրեթե բոլոր երազները անգույն են: Իմ կարծիքով այն պահին, երբ երազն այցելում է մեզ, ապա տեղի է ունենում երկու աշխարհների բախում մեր ենթագիտակցության մեջ, որի իրական տևողությունը շատ ավելի քիչ է, քան մենք գիտենք: Գոյություն ունի մի կարծիք, համաձայն որի մարդը տեսնում է երազում այն, ինչի մասին մտածում է քնելուց առաջ: Իմ հետ նման դեպք եղել է...



Իմ հետ էլա տենց պատահել :Wink: 10-րդ դասարանում ֆիզիկաիս քննության առաջին օրը մտածում էի տենաս, ո՞ր տոմսնա ընկնելու գիշերը երազումս տեսա, որ 1-ին  տոմս էր ընկել…  Հաջորդ օրը քննությանը, երբ գնացի տոմսս քաշելու բարձրաձայն ասեցի ինձ առաջիննա ընկնելու ու քաշեցի ու եղավ են ինչ-որ պիտի լիներ :Hands Up: …
Մի անգամ էլ մաթեմիս դասատուն խնդիր էր հանձնարարել, լավել բարդ էր մտածեցի-մտածեցի հնար չկար, տենց ետ խնդրի մասին  մտածելով քնա ու երազումս գտա խնդրի լուծման եղանակը :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Գոյություն ունի մի կարծիք, համաձայն որի մարդը տեսնում է երազում այն, ինչի մասին մտածում է քնելուց առաջ:


Ոչ միայն քնից առաջ մտածածը, այլև՝ ամբողջ օրվա, շաբաթվա մեջ մտքովդ անցած-չանցածը, հետդ կատարված իրադարձությունները, լսածդ պատմությունները, տեսածդ երևույթները, մի խոսքով՝ ամեն ինչ: Ընդ որում՝ բնավ պարտադիր չէ, որ երազի հիմքում եղած բանը քեզ համար անչափ կարևոր կամ ցանկալի կամ հետաքրքիր կամ ցնցող բան լինի. դու կարող է նույնիսկ ուշադրություն էլ դարձրած չլինես դրան, կամ մտքովդ հպանցիկ անցած լինի: Բայց դե ամեն ինչ ֆիքսվում ու «գրվում» է ուղեղում: Ի դեպ՝ երազը անցած իրադարձությունների ֆոնի վրա վերլուծելը շատ հետաքրքիր զբաղմուք է. ես որ իմ երազների մի իննսուն տոկոսը կարողանում եմ կապել այս կամ այն դեպքի կամ մտքի հետ, ընդ որում՝ միայն կապը տեսնելուց հետո ես զգում ու հասկանում, թե մարդու երևակայության մեջ ինչը ինչ կարող է դառնալ, ինչպես կարող է ձևա-կերպարանափոխվել, ու դա հրաշալի է: Էն մի տասը տոկոսն էլ, համոզված եմ, ուղղակի չեմ կարողանում պարզել կամ հիշել, թե ինչով են պայմանավորված: Իսկ երազների միստիկ բնույթին չեմ հավատում, ինչպես որ չեմ հավատում ցանկացած միստիկայի ու գերբնականի:

Ի միջի այլոց, գունավոր-անգույն երազի հասկացությունն աբսուրդ է ու հաստատ ծնվել է որպես կատակ՝ գունավոր հեռուստատեսության գյուտից հետո:

----------

Kita (02.04.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

Հա իմիջայլոց էս շաբաթ երկու անգամ իմ վրայով նենց վատ երազներ եմ տեսել :Sad:  մեկը որ պատմեցի մաման խառնվավ իրար,իսկ ես ընդանրապես երազներին ուշադրություն չեմ դարձնում,բայց մաման ենքան ասեց,մեջս մտավ,ամեն մեքենայից նենց էի զգուշանում,ասում էի աստված մենակ թե սաղ սալամաթ հասնեմ տուն,էնքան բան մտքովս անցավ կյանքիս վրայով :LOL: ոնցոր թե արդեն հրաժեշտ էի տալիս ամեն ինչի,մեկ էլ նորից նման երազ :Shok: բայց էսի ոչմեկին չեմ պատմել ու ասի մի խոսքով թքած,ու ուշադրություն չդարձրի,մեկ մեկ  միտքս  էր գալիս,բայց վապշե անցավ հերթական անգամ զգացի որ ստից բաներ են էլի

----------


## Kuk

> Հա իմիջայլոց էս շաբաթ երկու անգամ իմ վրայով նենց վատ երազներ եմ տեսել մեկը որ պատմեցի մաման խառնվավ իրար,իսկ ես ընդանրապես երազներին ուշադրություն չեմ դարձնում,բայց մաման ենքան ասեց,մեջս մտավ,ամեն մեքենայից նենց էի զգուշանում,ասում էի աստված մենակ թե սաղ սալամաթ հասնեմ տուն,էնքան բան մտքովս անցավ կյանքիս վրայովոնցոր թե արդեն հրաժեշտ էի տալիս ամեն ինչի,մեկ էլ նորից նման երազբայց էսի ոչմեկին չեմ պատմել ու ասի մի խոսքով թքած,ու ուշադրություն չդարձրի,մեկ մեկ  միտքս  էր գալիս,բայց վապշե անցավ հերթական անգամ զգացի որ ստից բաներ են էլի


Լի, էն մյուսը պատմի :Jpit:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Լի, էն մյուսը պատմի


չէ գնացել էի սուս փուս կանգնել ջրին էի պատմում :LOL: լսել եմ որ իբր ջրին որ պատմես հետը կտանի :Think: ,համել որ պատմեմ կմեռնեմ արյա :Angry2: կմնաս առանց Լի :Beee:

----------


## Բարձրահասակ

> Ի միջի այլոց, գունավոր-անգույն երազի հասկացությունն աբսուրդ է ու հաստատ ծնվել է որպես կատակ՝ գունավոր հեռուստատեսության գյուտից հետո:


Բայց այդքան էլ կատակ չի: Օրինակ ես, հիմնականում գունավոր եմ տեսնում երազներս: Շատ պարզ ու հստակ տպավորվում են գույները:

----------

*e}|{uka* (02.04.2009), Լուսաբեր (02.04.2009), Փոքրիկ (03.04.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բայց այդքան էլ կատակ չի: Օրինակ ես, հիմնականում գունավոր եմ տեսնում երազներս: Շատ պարզ ու հստակ տպավորվում են գույները:


Ամբողջ հարցն էն ա, որ անգույն չի էլ կարող լինել: Ու ընդհանրապես՝ գույնի հասկացությունն էստեղ մի քիչ անտեղի ա, ինչպես նաև՝ երազ *տեսնելու* գաղափարը:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ոչ միայն քնից առաջ մտածածը, այլև՝ ամբողջ օրվա, շաբաթվա մեջ մտքովդ անցած-չանցածը, հետդ կատարված իրադարձությունները, լսածդ պատմությունները, տեսածդ երևույթները, մի խոսքով՝ ամեն ինչ: Ընդ որում՝ բնավ պարտադիր չէ, որ երազի հիմքում եղած բանը քեզ համար անչափ կարևոր կամ ցանկալի կամ հետաքրքիր կամ ցնցող բան լինի. դու կարող է նույնիսկ ուշադրություն էլ դարձրած չլինես դրան, կամ մտքովդ հպանցիկ անցած լինի: Բայց դե ամեն ինչ ֆիքսվում ու «գրվում» է ուղեղում: Ի դեպ՝ երազը անցած իրադարձությունների ֆոնի վրա վերլուծելը շատ հետաքրքիր զբաղմուք է. ես որ իմ երազների մի իննսուն տոկոսը կարողանում եմ կապել այս կամ այն դեպքի կամ մտքի հետ, ընդ որում՝ միայն կապը տեսնելուց հետո ես զգում ու հասկանում, թե մարդու երևակայության մեջ ինչը ինչ կարող է դառնալ, ինչպես կարող է ձևա-կերպարանափոխվել, ու դա հրաշալի է: Էն մի տասը տոկոսն էլ, համոզված եմ, ուղղակի չեմ կարողանում պարզել կամ հիշել, թե ինչով են պայմանավորված: *Իսկ երազների միստիկ բնույթին չեմ հավատում, ինչպես որ չեմ հավատում ցանկացած միստիկայի ու գերբնականի*:
> 
> Ի միջի այլոց, գունավոր-անգույն երազի հասկացությունն աբսուրդ է ու հաստատ ծնվել է որպես կատակ՝ գունավոր հեռուստատեսության գյուտից հետո:



Իսկ իմ երազների մեծամասնությունը միստիկայի ու գերբնականի ֆոնի տակ են ... առանց չափազանցնելու, տակ չտո ես հավատում եմ : 

Իսկ որևիցե մեկի հետ պատահե՞լ է, որ երազի մեջ գիտակցի, այն որ  ուղեղը աշխատում է, այսինքն ինչ ուզենա կարող   է  երազի մեջ անել ,  երազին ընթացք տա, նույնիսկ լսի արտաքին աշխարհի ձայները  ու գիտակցի  որ քնած  է ու յուրաքանչյուր պահին կարող  է այնպես անել, որ զարթնի : Իմ իմանալով երազները սերտ կապ ունեն ենթագիտակցության հետ, փաստորեն այդ դեպքում դուրս է գալիս, որ երազիդ մեջ ղեկավարում ես նույնիսկ քո ենթագիտակցությանը :  :Think:

----------


## Չիպ

> Իսկ որևիցե մեկի հետ պատահե՞լ է, որ երազի մեջ գիտակցի, այն որ  ուղեղը աշխատում է, այսինքն ինչ ուզենա կարող   է  երազի մեջ անել ,  երազին ընթացք տա, նույնիսկ լսի արտաքին աշխարհի ձայները  ու գիտակցի  որ քնած  է ու յուրաքանչյուր պահին կարող  է այնպես անել, որ զարթնի : Իմ իմանալով երազները սերտ կապ ունեն ենթագիտակցության հետ, փաստորեն այդ դեպքում դուրս է գալիս, որ երազիդ մեջ ղեկավարում ես նույնիսկ քո ենթագիտակցությանը :



Հա օրինակ իմ հետ տենցա, կարողա շատ դաժան ,ահավոր, սարսափելի երազ տենամ ու էդ պահին լրիվ գիտակցում եմ, որ երազա ու կարամ ցանկացած պահի զարթնեմ: :Ok:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Հա օրինակ իմ հետ տենցա, կարողա շատ դաժան ,ահավոր, սարսափելի երազ տենամ ու էդ պահին լրիվ գիտակցում եմ, որ երազա ու կարամ ցանկացած պահի զարթնեմ:


 :Think:  հմմմ.... այսինքն միշտ , կապ չունի ինչ երազ ես տեսնում, երբ ուզես կարող ես զարթնե՞լ:

----------


## Չիպ

> հմմմ.... այսինքն միշտ , կապ չունի ինչ երազ ես տեսնում, երբ ուզես կարող ես զարթնե՞լ:


Դե չէ մեկ-մեկ նենց սմեռտելնի եմ քնում, որ ատոմային ռումբել կողքս տրաքացնեն չեմ հելնի, ու՞ր մնաց qnichզարթնեմ…

չէ էտ հիմնականում գիտես երբա լինում, երբ շատ լավ երազ եմ տեսնում :Wink:  էտ վախտ աշխատում եմ չզարթնեմ, դաժե եթե զարթնում էլ եմ աշխատում եմ քնեմ ,որ շարունակությունը տեսնեմ,… Մեկեեեել, որ սարսափելի երազա լինու :Sad:  օրինակ  երկու օր առաջ երազիս մահացել էի :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Բայց այդքան էլ կատակ չի: Օրինակ ես, հիմնականում գունավոր եմ տեսնում երազներս: Շատ պարզ ու հստակ տպավորվում են գույները:


Ես էլ եմ գունավոր տեսնում, ինչ մի զարմանալի բան կա՞, հլա անգույն երազ չեմ հիշում տեսած լինեմ

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Դե չէ մեկ-մեկ նենց սմեռտելնի եմ քնում, որ ատոմային ռումբել կողքս տրաքացնեն չեմ հելնի, ու՞ր մնաց qnichզարթնեմ…
> 
> չէ էտ հիմնականում գիտես երբա լինում, երբ շատ լավ երազ եմ տեսնում էտ վախտ աշխատում եմ չզարթնեմ, դաժե եթե զարթնում էլ եմ աշխատում եմ քնեմ ,որ շարունակությունը տեսնեմ,… Մեկեեեել, որ սարսափելի երազա լինու օրինակ  երկու օր առաջ երազիս մահացել էի


Պարզ ա , բայց  ես դա ի նկատի չունեի, դու ինձ լավ չհասկացար :  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

Էս ի՞նչ  լավ թեմա գտա:
Ձայ-ախպորս ասած վախտին ջրին էինք պատմու երազը, հիմա ֆոռումին:

վերջին տարօրինակ երազներս:
*Մի 2 շաբաթ առաջ* երազիս Ալիեևնց տուն ռազվեդկա եմ գնացել, օդափոխման համակարգով սողալով գնում եմ, ջարդվում ա ու ընկնում եմ սրանց տուն: Կինը լավ կին էր, բայց աղջիկն ու տղեն քիչ էր մնում բռնցնեին ինձ: Խափել ասել էի ազերի եմ, եկել եմ պրեզիդենտի մոտ անձնական խմդրանքով:
Հետո Ալիևը եկավ տուն, ուզում էր ինձ հարցեր տար Ներսես_AM -ը զանգեց ձեռիս վրա ու սկսեց հայերեն խոսալ: Ես էլ թաքուն ասում էի ապեր հայերեն հետդ խոսամ պալիտ կլնեմ Ալիևենց տանն եմ:
Հետո Արցախի պատերազմի մասին հաղորդում սկսեց, էդ դամբուլները գնացին ընտանիքով նայելու: Կինն էլ բողոքում էր, ասում էր սաղ օրը էս են նայում սերիալ չեն թողնում նայեմ:

*2 օր անց*
Երազիս Մայքլ Ջեքսոնի երգերից մեկի մասին ռեֆերատ պետք ա գրեի: Զանգում եմ Մայքլ Ջեքսոնենց տուն, քույր ա վերցնում: Ասում եմ բարև ձեզ մայքլը տանն ա՞ ասում ա չէ, ո՞վ ա հարցնում, ինքը հիվանդ ա բան...
Ասում եմ քուր ջան ռեֆերատ են տվել իրա երգերից մեկի մասին, ուզում եմ գամ պատմությունն իմանա, որ գրեմ: Ասում ա լավ, ես էլ գիտեյի պարտքատերերն են, փողերն են ուզում: Ասեց արի ինքը տանն ա:
Ու տենց արթնացա:

*էսօր*
Երազիս Բեգլարյան Գագիկի ախպոր վրա դեղ են փչել, որ ոչիլ չընկնի: Մի դեցիմետր քառակուսի տարածք ձեռքի վրա թողել են առանց դեղ փչելու: Ոջիլներ են դրել վրեն, որ տեսնեն բազմանում տարածվում ե՞ն էս ոջիլները դեղ չփչած տեղերի վրա, թե՞ չե: Ոջիլներն էլ ձվեր էին ածել ու քարակուսի մակերեսի վրա շարել էին: Մենակ էն հատվածը, որտեղ դեղ չկար փչած:
Բեգլարյանն էլ հետս կանգնած հեռուստացույցով նայում էր ու ասում:
- տենում ե՞ս ժողովրդի համար ախպերս իրա ձեռքը փորցադաշտ ա սարքել:
ու էլի արթնացա:

----------

Annushka (06.08.2009), Ariadna (06.08.2009), Բարձրահասակ (06.08.2009), Հայկօ (06.08.2009), Մանուլ (18.08.2009), Մեղապարտ (06.08.2009), Փոքրիկ (06.08.2009)

----------


## Արամ

> Էս ի՞նչ  լավ թեմա գտա:
> Ձայ-ախպորս ասած վախտին ջրին էինք պատմու երազը, հիմա ֆոռումին:
> 
> վերջին տարօրինակ երազներս:
> *Մի 2 շաբաթ առաջ* երազիս Ալիեևնց տուն ռազվեդկա եմ գնացել, օդափոխման համակարգով սողալով գնում եմ, ջարդվում ա ու ընկնում եմ սրանց տուն: Կինը լավ կին էր, բայց աղջիկն ու տղեն քիչ էր մնում բռնցնեին ինձ: Խափել ասել էի ազերի եմ, եկել եմ պրեզիդենտի մոտ անձնական խմդրանքով:
> Հետո Ալիևը եկավ տուն, ուզում էր ինձ հարցեր տար Ներսես_AM -ը զանգեց ձեռիս վրա ու սկսեց հայերեն խոսալ: Ես էլ թաքուն ասում էի ապեր հայերեն հետդ խոսամ պալիտ կլնեմ Ալիևենց տանն եմ:
> Հետո Արցախի պատերազմի մասին հաղորդում սկսեց, էդ դամբուլները գնացին ընտանիքով նայելու: Կինն էլ բողոքում էր, ասում էր սաղ օրը էս են նայում սերիալ չեն թողնում նայեմ:
> 
> *2 օր անց*
> ...


աաաա էսսօրվա երազտ լավն էր :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> աաաա էսսօրվա երազտ լավն էր


Զապիս էլ չեմ արել, քցեի յութուբ նայերիր:  :LOL:

----------


## Koms

Իջեք, իջեք երազներ, իջեք զգույշ երազներ...  :Smile: 
Հավտում եմ երազներին, դրանք մեր հոգու մի մասնիկներն են,..

----------

Բարեկամ (14.09.2009)

----------


## Արամ

> Իջեք, իջեք երազներ, իջեք զգույշ երազներ... 
> Հավտում եմ երազներին, դրանք մեր հոգու մի մասնիկներն են,..


այսինքն ոնց հավատում ես?

----------


## Angelina

Ինձ թվում Է, որ պետք Է ինչ որ տեղ հավատալ երազներին, չԷ որ դրանք երբեմն իրականություն են դառնում:

----------


## Dragon

> Իսկ իմ երազների մեծամասնությունը միստիկայի ու գերբնականի ֆոնի տակ են ... առանց չափազանցնելու, տակ չտո ես հավատում եմ : 
> 
> Իսկ որևիցե մեկի հետ պատահե՞լ է, որ երազի մեջ գիտակցի, այն որ  ուղեղը աշխատում է, այսինքն ինչ ուզենա կարող   է  երազի մեջ անել ,  երազին ընթացք տա, նույնիսկ լսի արտաքին աշխարհի ձայները  ու գիտակցի  որ քնած  է ու յուրաքանչյուր պահին կարող  է այնպես անել, որ զարթնի : Իմ իմանալով երազները սերտ կապ ունեն ենթագիտակցության հետ, փաստորեն այդ դեպքում դուրս է գալիս, որ երազիդ մեջ ղեկավարում ես նույնիսկ քո ենթագիտակցությանը :


Իմ մոտ գրեթե միշտ էդպես է: Գիտակցում եմ, որ քնած եմ, որ երազ եմ տեսնում, կարողանում եմ կառավարել երազը, տեսնել  այն ինչ ցանկանում եմ և ցանկացած երազից ցանկացած, ժամանակ արթնանալ:

Ուրախ եմ, որ մենակ ես չեմ էդպես, արդեն ներշնչել էի, որ բացառիկ տաղանդ ունեմ կամ կամաց-կամաց ուծյու: :LOL:

----------


## Annushka

> Իմ մոտ գրեթե միշտ էդպես է: Գիտակցում եմ, որ քնած եմ, որ երազ եմ տեսնում, կարողանում եմ կառավարել երազը, տեսնել  այն ինչ ցանկանում եմ և ցանկացած երազից ցանկացած, ժամանակ արթնանալ:
> 
> Ուրախ եմ, որ մենակ ես չեմ էդպես, արդեն ներշնչել էի, որ բացառիկ տաղանդ ունեմ կամ կամաց-կամաց ուծյու:


Իմ հետ էլ ա ահավոր հաճախ դա պատահում, ճիշտն ասած.. ավելին, եղել ա, որ արթնացել եմ, հետո էլի քնել ու շարունակությունը տեսել երազիս, ու, ընդ որում, հետ ու առաջ եմ տվել, հիշել, թե որտեղ եմ կանգ առել, ու տենց :LOL:  :LOL:  լրիվ լուրջ, ոնց որ դվդ-ով, ու ինքս իմ վրա խնդացել եմ հետո:  Հա,մեկ էլ լիքը պատահել ա, որ ինքս ինձ ստիպել եմ երազում այս կամ այն բանը ասեմ կամ անեմ., որ լավ լինի, ու նույնիսկ երբեմն բարձրաձայն քննարկել եմ... գիտակցելով :LOL:  :LOL:  հիմա ես կըտ   ե՞մ  :Blush:

----------

Dragon (06.08.2009), Արամ (14.09.2009)

----------


## aerosmith

վերջերս սենց մի բան պատահեց իմ հետ։ մի հեռախոսահամր էր ինձ պետք հիշել, բայց ոնց արեցի ամբողջ օրը չկարողացա էդ համաարը հիշել։ Ես էդ համարին վերջին անգամ զանգել էի չորս տարի առաջ, էդ էր պատճառը, որ ,մոռացել էի։
հետո էդ գիշեր երազումս յանի զանգում էի էդ համարով, ու երազիս մեջ ես տեսնում էի որ զանգում եմ չիշտ համարով։ Փաստորեն դուրս եկավ ըննենց որ երազիս մեջ ես հիշեցի էն ինչ մոռացլ էի։ 
Առավոտ գիշերով հելա ու շուտ էդ համարը գրեցի թղթի վրա որ չմոռանամ։

----------


## armena

ժողովուրդ,չզարմանաք,բայց ես 3 տարի մեկ եմ երազ տեսնում,ես ընդհանրապես երազասեր չեմ  :LOL:  ,ու երազային անակնկալներն ինձ շատ հազվադեպ են այցելում,հենց այդ դրա համար էլ այս թեմայի մասին ոչ մի հատուկ բան ասել չեմ կարող:

----------


## Yevuk

Իմ կարծիքով երազներին պետք չէ շատ կարևորոըթյուն տալ, քանի որ նրանք կազմված են մարդու տպավորություններից և երևակայություններից նաև հիշողություններից… Ես հիշում եմ, որ փոքր ժամանակ միշտ գայլեր էի տեսնում, սկզբից վախենում էի, բայց հետո սովորեցի :LOL:  Ինչ ինձ հիշում եմ փոքր, էտ մոխրագույն գայլերին եմ հիշում…Իմ մոտ լինում է այնպես, որ մի երազը մի քանի անգմա եմ տեսնում… Հիմնականում ինչ-որ անկապ երազներ եմ տեսնում, որոնց ոչ մի նշանակություն չեմ տալիս… Լինում են նաև այնպիսի լավ երազներ, որ արթնանալուց հետո այնքան երջանիկ եմ ինձ զգում ու ամբողջ օրը շատ լավ է անցնում: :Smile:

----------

armena (06.08.2009)

----------


## aerosmith

> Լինում են նաև այնպիսի լավ երազներ, որ արթնանալուց հետո այնքան երջանիկ եմ ինձ զգում ու ամբողջ օրը շատ լավ է անցնում:


իմ մոտ էլ այնպիսի երազներ եմ տեսնում, որ ամբողջ օրս ընենց անհոգ ու ուրախա անցնում որէլ չասած;
Համ էլ սենց մի բան եմ նկատել, որ գիշերը երազովդ այնպես էս տարվում որ հարմարվում էս երազիդ միջավայրին, իսկ երբ արթնանում էս ոնց որ ընկնես մի նոր, ու անսովոր միջավայր։ 
իսկ ես ընենց շաբաթ չկա որ չտեսնեմ թե ինչ-որ մի բարձր տեղից կամ ւնգնում եմ, կամ էլ ուղղակի ցատկում։

----------


## Yevuk

> իմ մոտ էլ այնպիսի երազներ եմ տեսնում, որ ամբողջ օրս ընենց անհոգ ու ուրախա անցնում որէլ չասած;
> Համ էլ սենց մի բան եմ նկատել, որ գիշերը երազովդ այնպես էս տարվում որ հարմարվում էս երազիդ միջավայրին, իսկ երբ արթնանում էս ոնց որ ընկնես մի նոր, ու անսովոր միջավայր։ 
> իսկ ես ընենց շաբաթ չկա որ չտեսնեմ թե ինչ-որ մի բարձր տեղից կամ ւնգնում եմ, կամ էլ ուղղակի ցատկում։


Հա, ճիշտ ես… ու համ էլ երջանիկ երազները այնքան արագ են վերջանում, որ արթնանալուց հետո ուզւոմ ես ելի քնես, որ անպայման շարունակվի, բայց էտ անտերը մեկա չի շարունակվում  :Sad:

----------


## aerosmith

Ուրեմն մի անգամ քնելուց առաջ կոմպիս սթառթապ ձենը որոշեցի փոխել։
Տեղը դրեցի Կարգին-ի կատակներից մեկի ձենը, որ Մկոն ասումա
-հարգելի համագյուղացիներ , էսօրվա մեր կոլխոզի ժողովը համարում եմ բացված։
Տեյնց ամեն անգամ կոմպիս միացնելուց լսվում  էր էս ֆրազը, ու կոմպս միանում էր։
Հենց էդ գիշեր էլ, երևի թե սրա ազդեցության տակ մի երազ տեսա, որ յանի մեր ռեկտորատի շենքի դահլիչում շատ մեծ կոլխոզի ժեղեվա, հավաքված են մեր դասախոսները,ռեկտորը......
Ու ամենակարևորը որ ես էդ կոլխոզի ժողովի նախագահն եմ։ Կաստյում հագած, նստած եմ մի հատ երկար սեղանի շուրջ , կողքս էլ իմ կուրսեցիներս են... 
մի խեսքեվ էլ մանրամասնությւնները չեմ հիշում, բայց հիշում եմ էն, որ զարթնելուց հետո մի կես ժամ ծիծաղում էի...

----------

Dragon (07.08.2009), Jarre (19.08.2009)

----------


## Legolas

Ամենայն անկեղծությամբ պատմում եմ այսօրվա տեսածս

Համալսարան գրավոր էր,մի հատ տեսական հարց մի հատ խնդիր
գրավորը տալիս էր Ազնավուրը, մեկել ընդեղ էր, որ գրավորները ստուգված էր,բոլորը բալեր էին ստացել, և տեսականի և խնդրի համար,ես մենակ տեսականն էի գրել
իսկ խնդիրը չգիտես ինչի նենց էր որ ոչ իմ մեղքով չէի գրել, չէի էլ հասցրել կարդալ էլի, բայց 19 էի ստացել:
Գրավորներ բերողը ուրիշ մարդ էր, միքիչ մտածեցի ու դուրս եկա ,Ազնավուրը մի հատ կնոջ հետ աստիճաններով բարցրանում էր,չգիտեի ոնց դիմեի, ազգանուն չկար.., հետո մի կողմ գնացինք
ու սկսեց թելադրել

"Сгину я - меня пушинкой ураган сметет с ладони," (copy past եմ արել)
մտածում էի անգլերեն տառերով գրեմ թէ ռուսերեն,  դե որ ռուսերենա պիտի ռուսերեն տառերով գրցվի, ուղղակի էտ մասի բառերը աղոտ գիտեի, չգիտեի ինչ բառեր են,ոնց են գրվում ռուսերեն
ինչոր բաներ գրում էի ու  մտքիս մեջ ասում ախր ինչի էս մասից չասեց 
Да что там ангелы поют такими злыми голосами?! 

Զարթուցիչը զարթնացրեց :Angry2:    բայց լավա գոնե միքիչ ավելի շուտ չէր զնգացել

Ով չիմացավ ասեմ, Ազնավուրը Վիսոցկու Кони привередливые երգի բառերն էր թելադրում  :Victory: 
 :LOL:

----------

armena (23.08.2009)

----------


## Սոֆյա

> Շատ երկար ժամանակ նմանատիպ երազ էլ ես էի տեսնում, անընդհատ կրկնվում էր ու հանգիստ չէր տալիս: Ես ընկնում էի շատ բարձր տեղից, շատ ուժեղ վախենում էի ու գետնին չհասած արթնանում էի (վեր էի թռնում):


Ջեկ Լոնդոնը նման մի գրվածք ունի, որտեղ նման երազները բացատրում է մարդու ծագմամբ: Կապկի ծառից ծառ թռչելը իբր անդրադարձել է նրա ավելի զարգացած տեսակի`մարդու վրա, որի պատճառով էլ նման երազներ են տեսնում :Think: :

----------


## Barev

Չգիտեմ երազներին հավատալ պետք է թե ոչ իրականությունն է թե մեր վառ երևակայությունը, սակայն հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ ես միշտ տեսնում եմ նույն երազը նույն վայրը , րգիտեմ ինչպես դա հասկանալ....

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ջեկ Լոնդոնը նման մի գրվածք ունի, որտեղ նման երազները բացատրում է մարդու ծագմամբ: Կապկի ծառից ծառ թռչելը իբր անդրադարձել է նրա ավելի զարգացած տեսակի`մարդու վրա, որի պատճառով էլ նման երազներ են տեսնում:


Այո այո  :Smile: : Ըստ Լոնդոնի՝ մեր երազներում մենք տեսնում ենք այն, ինչ իրականում տեսել են մեր նախապապ սինանթրոպներն ու պիթեկանտրոպները: Այսինքն՝ երազում ընկնելիս տեսնում ենք այն, ինչ տեսել ու զգացել է մեր նախապապ մարդակապիկը՝ ծառից գյաբռլամիշ լինելուց: Ու բնականաբար՝ նա գետնին չի զխկացել, այլ վերջին պահին ձեռքը գցել է ծառի ճյուղին (անակոնդա օձին, եղնիկի կոտոշին, ցեղակցի բրդին. ընդգծել անհրաժեշտը) ու փրկվել՝ այդպիսով հնարավորություն ստանալով սերունդ տալու և ունենալու մի այնպիսի հոմոսափիենս հետնորդ, որը երազում կտեսնի, թե ինչպես է իր նախապապ մարդակապիկը ծառից գյաբռլամիշ լինում... և այլն  :Smile: : Դրա համար էլ երազում ընկնելիս երբեք գետին չենք հասնում: Եթե հասնեինք, կնշանակեր, որ մեր նախապապը ի վերջո ծառից զխկացել է գետնին ու ցխվել է, այսինքն՝ սերունդ չի տվել, այսինքն՝ չի ունեցել այնպիսի եվրոպեոիդ թոռ, ով երազում կտեսներ, թե ինչպես է իր չորսձեռանի պապը ծառից զխկում ու ցխվում... և այլն  :Smile: :

----------

*e}|{uka* (14.09.2009), Jarre (14.09.2009), Արամ (14.09.2009), Նաիրուհի (31.07.2013)

----------


## Արամ

ժող պատմեմ ես երազս մի հատ բացատրեք էլի փլիզզ
հլա դեռ երազը չի, մենք մաթեմի տեղի երեխեքով շաաատ մոտիկ ենք միշտ իրար հետ գնում ենք ման գալու, հիմա երազս ա
ուրեմն էլի գնացել ենք ման գալու, ման եկանք հիմա պետքա գնանք տուն...Լիլոին ես պետքա ճանապարհեմ ու վապշե իրանց տունը իրականում ուրիշ տեղա բայց երազումս ուրիշ տեղ էր ոպշեմ սենց նայեցի ճանապարհը վախեցա մութ էր բայց ասիմ լավ կճանապարհեմ, հա հիմա ես ու Լիլոն քայլում ենք, չգիտեմ ոնց մեր հետ մի հատ էլ փոքր աղջիկ էր քայլում մի երեք տարեկան բայց չեմ հիշում....հա իդեպ ամառա, գնացինք ես ու Լիլոն մեկել իրանց տան հայաթը իմ պապաին եմ տենում մեկ էլ Լիլոի, բայց չգիտեմ ոնց հասկացա որ Լիլոի պապանա, բայց քոսքի ոչ իմ պապանա լիլոի պապաին ճանաչում ոչ էլ ես եմ ճանաչում, հա իրար հետ շախմատ էին խաղում, գնացի ասեցի պապ հաշիվը ինչքանա ասեց երկու կիլոյով մեկուկես կրվում եմ, ես էլ մտածեցի թե ով ինչ խաղաքար տանումա կշռում են տենց են հաշիվը պահում, հա մոռացա ասեմ Լիլոի պապան ու իմ պապան գլխարկներով էին ձմեռվա....հա հետո հիշում եմ որ Լիլոի մաման ձմերուկ բերեց ու ըտե արթնացա, բայց հետաքրքիրը ենա, որ Լիլոի պապաին նկարագրեցի Լիլոին, ճիշտ էր հետո Լիլոն էլ իրա պապայի նկարը ցույց տվեց, ոնց որ հենց ետ մարդուն տեսած լինեի երազում, բայց դրանից առաջ Լիլոի պապաին չեի տեսել....
բացատրեք փլիզզ

----------


## Agni

Փորձեմ մեկնաբանել KISAME ջան:Նախ ասեմ, որ երբեմն հնարավոր է տեսնել մարդկանց դեմքեր և դրանք իրական լինեն, բայց էստեղ խնդիրը էդքան  էլ են չի, որ դու տեսել ես նույն մարդուն, այլ թե ինչու հենց Լիլիթի ծնուղներին.: Քանի որ երազները խիստ անհատական են, դու ինքդ կարող ես վերլուծել... Ես էլ քեզ չեմ ճանաչում, որ ավելի շատ օգնեմ վերլուծել: Խուրհուրդ կտայի մտածես , թե ով ա Լիլիթը քո կյանքում, որ տենց նշանակալի է դարձել հենց այս երազը քո համար:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Փորձեմ իմ իմացածը երազի մասին գրել:  Ոչ մի գիտություն դեռ չի ապացուցել, թե մենք  ինչու՞  ենք  տեսնում  երազ: Քնած ժամանակ կատարվում է ինչ-որ պրոցես, որ դեռ չեն կարողանում պարզել, թե կոնկրետ ուղեղի այդ հատվածը քնած ժամանակ ինչու՞ է ակտիվանում: :Unsure:  Երազի տեսակներ գոյություն ունեն: Ստեղծագործող մարդիկ երբեմն իրենց երազում կարող են նկար ստեղծել կամ երգ գրել, երազ տեսնելով դուք տեսնում եք այն ինչ տեսել եք արթուն ժամանակ, բայց ուշադրություն չեք դարձրել և սկսում եք մտածել դրա մասին քնած ժամանակ: Կա նաև երազի մի այլ տեսակ, որ երբ դուք երազում տեսնում եք սառնամանիք, ձմեռ, ապա պետք է ձեզ ուղղակի գիշերը պատուհանը փակել կամ տաք վերմակով քնել, եթե ինքնաթիռի ձայն եք լսում   :Lazy:  ուրեմն ձեզ խանգարում է ձեր գլխավերևում թռչող  ճանճի  բզզոցը: Երբեմն երազները իրականություն են դառնում: Եթե ուզում եք երազ տեսնել, շուտ պառկեք քնելու և ուշ արթնացեք: :Smile:

----------


## Դատարկություն

Եսե բերեք իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքը հայտնեմ: Իմ կարծիքով մեզնից առաջ մեզ նախորդող քաղաքակրթությունները շատ զարգացած են եղել, կարողացել են օգտագործել նյարդային համակարգի բոլոր հնարավորությունները.... և մարդկության այդ ամբողջ փորձը գենետիկորեն մեզ փոխանցվում է, բայց մենք այն չենք կարող օգտագործել, այն պահպանվում է ենթագիտակցության մեջ... ու երբ գիտակցությունը անջատվում է, կամ թուլանում կամ ինչ-որ ձևով ենթագիտակցությունը անցնում է կառավարման, մենք ընդունակ ենք դառնում կատարել որոշ գործողություններ, որոնց մասին կերազեինք... կտեսնենք ապագան, հայտնագործություններ կանենք, կամ կթռչենք տարբեր տարածություններով, կհանդիպենք այլ էակներին........

----------

Արամ (12.11.2009)

----------


## Հոգեվարք

Ես երազներիցս վախենում եմ...իհարկե ոչ բոլոր,բայց շատ լուրջ երազներիցս սկսում եմ վախենալ... :Sad: Երազները մեզ նախազգուշացնում են մի բան, որ երբեմն ականջի ետև ենք գցում...երբեմն էլ կարևոր ինֆո են փոխանցում, որ հետո ես գլխի ընկնում, որ ճիշտ էր դա...չէ, ես իրոք վախենում եմ շատ...Շատ հաճախ դառնում ենք ստրուկը մեր երազների թեկուզ և անգիտակցաբար... :Think:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Էսօր երազիս Բագրատին եմ տեսել։ Հետն էլի ակումբցիներ կային, բայց չեմ հիշում թե ովքեր էին։ Հիշում եմ, որ Բագրատի ու մյուս ակումբցիների ձեռքին սվիտերներ կային, որոնց վրա թվեր ու կետեր էին գործված։ Ու ինձ հարցրեցին, կգուշակեմ արդյոք, թե ի՞նչ է պատկերված (Իհարկե IP հասցե  :Wink:  )։ Ու այդ օրվա հաջորդ օրը էլի հավաքվելու էինք, Բագրատին հարցրեցի, կգա արդյոք, իսկ նա մերժեց, գործ ուներ... ու հիշեցի, որ հաջորդ օրը նրա հարսանիքն է։ (Ուղղակի երազիս մեջ օրերի հաշիվը կորցրել էի, մի օր ուշացել էր երազս)։
Բագ ջան, շնորհավոր :Love:

----------

Ariadna (06.11.2009), Արամ (12.11.2009), Երկնային (01.11.2009)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ակումբցիներին երազումս չեմ տեսնում էն պարզ պատճառով, որ նրանց չեմ տեսել իրականում էլ, բայց տարօրինակորեն երկու օր առաջ երազումս մի ակումբցու տեսա, ընդ որում բավական երկար երազ էր, չնայած հիշում եմ միայն վերջին մասը: 
Ուրեմն, գույները վառ, մի տեսակ ճիշտ  կալիբրացիայով    :Jpit:  , ու բյուրեղյա զրնգունությամբ ու հստակ գծերով, ինչ-որ սենյակ ա, դրանից առաջ ինչ-որ ռեստորան էր: Ու էդ սենյակում կիսապառկած զրուցում եմ մեկի հետ, որը *Rhayader*-ն ա, թեև նման չի արտաքինով, հիմա որ հիշում եմ: Ուղղակի գիտեմ, որ Rhayader-ն ա: Մի տեսակ հանգիստ, պոզիտիվ ու բարությամբ գերհագեցած մթնոլորտ ա: Rhayader-ը տղա էր ունեցել ու էդ մասին էինք զրուցում: Ասում եմ` վաղը, որ գնաս տղայիդ տեսնելու, անպայման սափրվի  :Jpit:  Էնպես բարի ու առանց հակաճառելու համաձայնվում ա: Ու "վաղը" իրոք գալիս ա մաքուր սափրված, մի տեսակ շատ մաքուր կուկլա-պլպլան, մազերն էլ ժելեյած  :Jpit:  Ու տեղ արթնանում եմ, ավելի ճիշտ արթնացրին  :Sad:   :Jpit: 

Ուլուանային երեկ ասում եմ` Սոֆին եմ տեսել, նենց բարի-բարի երազ էր, ու ինքն էլ նենց բարի-բարի էր, ասում ա` հա, ինքը երազներում միշտ բարի ա  :Jpit: , իր հետ կապված երազները միշտ բարի-բարի են  :Smile:

----------

cold skin (06.11.2009), Empty`Tears (06.11.2009), Kita (06.11.2009), Ռուֆուս (07.11.2009)

----------


## Գևոր

Լրիվ չեմ կարդացել, ով գիտի, ինչի ա նշանակում մի քանի անգամ կրկնվող երազները ?

----------


## Հարդ

Թուուուուու հազար անգամ...
Էսօր երազումս լավ, շատ լավ երգ էի գրել... էտ լավ եմ հիշում, բայց առավոտն էլ չկարացա հիշեի երգը... շատ ափսոս (լրիվ լուրջ):

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Լրիվ չեմ կարդացել, ով գիտի, ինչի ա նշանակում մի քանի անգամ կրկնվող երազները ?


Դե, նայած ինչ երազ է։ Ես էսպես կմեկնաբանեի... Կրկնվող երազները հաճախ մեզ անհանգստացնող, հուզող, թեկուզև ենթագիտակցության մեջ նստած ու «արտաքուստ չերևացող» երևույթների, մտքերի արտացոլումն են լինում։ Կամ էլ երազիդ միջոցով քեզ ինչ–որ հուշում է տրվում ինչ–որ հարցի վերաբերյալ, իսկ դու ուշադրություն չես դարձնում, անտեսում ես, նորից է գալիս։

----------

Գևոր (13.11.2009)

----------


## Amaru

Տեսնում եմ մեռած, կապտած երեխաների, որոնք օգնություն են ուզում, այլանդակված են և այլն, և այլն… գազազած շներ, արյուն, խավար, սարսափ… ամեն գիշեր: Վախենում եմ քնելուց. ի՞նչ անեմ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Տեսնում եմ մեռած, կապտած երեխաների, որոնք օգնություն են ուզում, այլանդակված են և այլն, և այլն… գազազած շներ, արյուն, խավար, սարսափ… ամեն գիշեր: Վախենում եմ քնելուց. ի՞նչ անեմ:


Յա... Ինչ ահավոր ա...  :Sad: 
Իսկ կարո՞ղ ա՝ սարսափ ֆիլմեր ու նմանատիպ գրականություն շատ ես կարդում։ Կարող ա դրանից լինի...

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Տեսնում եմ մեռած, կապտած երեխաների, որոնք օգնություն են ուզում, այլանդակված են և այլն, և այլն… գազազած շներ, արյուն, խավար, սարսափ… ամեն գիշեր: Վախենում եմ քնելուց. ի՞նչ անեմ:


Ես լինեմ քո տեղը, ընդհանրապես չեմ քնի…  :Jpit:

----------


## Գևոր

> Տեսնում եմ մեռած, կապտած երեխաների, որոնք օգնություն են ուզում, այլանդակված են և այլն, և այլն… գազազած շներ, արյուն, խավար, սարսափ… ամեն գիշեր: Վախենում եմ քնելուց. ի՞նչ անեմ:


Նրանցից, որևէ մեկին հարցրու, "ինչ  կուզեր?, կամ մի հարց տուր"- և ուշադիր լսի պատասխանը

----------

Ուլուանա (13.11.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Նրանցից, որևէ մեկին հարցրու, "ինչ  կուզեր?, կամ մի հարց տուր"- և ուշադիր լսի պատասխանը


Հա, ճիշտ ես ասում... «Վեցերորդ զգայարան» ֆիլմը հիշեցի...

----------


## Amaru

Մարկիզ, ես ,համենայնդեպս, փորձում եմ:  :Jpit: 
 Ան, կարդացածս վերջին սարսափելի գիրքը «Նախնադարյան հասարակության պատմությունն» ա: Իսկ ֆիլմեր չեմ նայում… թեկուզ նոր 02-ը տեսա:  :Sad: 
 Մի բան ասեք:  :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մարկիզ, ես ,համենայնդեպս, փորձում եմ: 
>  Ան, կարդացածս վերջին սարսափելի գիրքը «Նախնադարյան հասարակության պատմությունն» ա: Իսկ ֆիլմեր չեմ նայում… թեկուզ նոր 02-ը տեսա: 
>  Մի բան ասեք:


Դե, Գևորն ասեց, ես էլ նույնը խորհուրդ կտայի։ Փորձի, մեկ ա, դրանից ավելի վատ հո չի՞ լինելու։

----------


## Amaru

Էն անթև ու թարս աճած թիակով աղջիկը, որին ես զիբիլանոցի մոտ գտա՝ պարկի մեջ կապկպված, հաց էր ուզում ու մրսում էր:  :Xeloq:  Ժող, ես պատմել չեմ սիրում, հիմա զգում եմ, որ նորից էդ երեխուն եմ տեսնելու…  :Sad:  հա, երբ երազի կեսից արթնանում եմ, չեմ կարողանում շարժվել  :Sad:  գնամ բժշկի աչքիս  :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էն անթև ու թարս աճած թիակով աղջիկը, որին ես զիբիլանոցի մոտ գտա՝ պարկի մեջ կապկպված, *հաց էր ուզում ու մրսում էր*:  Ժող, ես պատմել չեմ սիրում, հիմա զգում եմ, որ նորից էդ երեխուն եմ տեսնելու…  հա, երբ երազի կեսից արթնանում եմ, չեմ կարողանում շարժվել  գնամ բժշկի աչքիս


Հաց ա ուզում՝ տուր, շոր էլ տուր, որ չմրսի։ Կարող ա՝ որ էդ բաներն անես, էլ չտեսնես իրան։  :Think:

----------


## Dayana

> Էն անթև ու թարս աճած թիակով աղջիկը, որին ես զիբիլանոցի մոտ գտա՝ պարկի մեջ կապկպված, հաց էր ուզում ու մրսում էր:  Ժող, ես պատմել չեմ սիրում, հիմա զգում եմ, որ նորից էդ երեխուն եմ տեսնելու…  հա, երբ երազի կեսից արթնանում եմ, չեմ կարողանում շարժվել  գնամ բժշկի աչքիս


Ավելի լավ կլինի գնաս եկեղեցի, ու ամենակարևորը, մի կենտրոնացի էդ երազների վրա ջանա: Ինչպես ասում են ` աղջկա երազը ասնավանի չի  :Jpit:  լուրջ մի ընդունի ու անցի, ու կնկատես, որ էլ նման երազներ չես տեսնում: Ժամանակին ես էլ էի սարսափելի երազներ տեսնում, որտեղ չէի կարողանում նույնիսկ գոռալ, իսկ երբ արթնանում էի, նույն բանն էր, չէի կարողանում խոսել կամ շարժվել, ու շնչահեղձ էի լինում: Դա երազի ազդեցություննէր, ուղղակի շատ վախեցած էի լինում: Հետաքրքիր ա, բայց կնքվելուց հետո էս չեմ տեսնում: Իսկ եթե տատական մեթոդների ես հավատում, փոքր ժամանակ մեր բարեկամի տանը մի անգամ մնացի, վախենում էի քնել, բարձիս տակ մկրատ թե դանակ էին դրել, լավ չեմ հիշում:

----------


## Amaru

> Հաց ա ուզում՝ տուր, շոր էլ տուր, որ չմրսի։ Կարող ա՝ որ էդ բաներն անես, էլ չտեսնես իրան։


 Իսկականից… Համ ասել էի կտամ, համ էլ վեր թռա, չհասցրի… թռնելը բառացիորեն չէ, քանի որ շարժվել չէի կարում  :Sad: 
 Օրագրիս երազները հիշու՞մ ես:  :Jpit: 
 Անքնությունից պրծա, հիմա էլ ես…

----------


## Amaru

> Ավելի լավ կլինի գնաս եկեղեցի, ու ամենակարևորը, մի կենտրոնացի էդ երազների վրա ջանա: Ինչպես ասում են ` աղջկա երազը ասնավանի չի  լուրջ մի ընդունի ու անցի, ու կնկատես, որ էլ նման երազներ չես տեսնում: Ժամանակին ես էլ էի սարսափելի երազներ տեսնում, որտեղ չէի կարողանում նույնիսկ գոռալ, իսկ երբ արթնանում էի, նույն բանն էր, չէի կարողանում խոսել կամ շարժվել, ու շնչահեղձ էի լինում: Դա երազի ազդեցություննէր, ուղղակի շատ վախեցած էի լինում: Հետաքրքիր ա, բայց կնքվելուց հետո էս չեմ տեսնում: Իսկ եթե տատական մեթոդների ես հավատում, փոքր ժամանակ մեր բարեկամի տանը մի անգամ մնացի, վախենում էի քնել, բարձիս տակ մկրատ թե դանակ էին դրել, լավ չեմ հիշում:


 Ախր դու մոռացել ես, որ ես եկեղեցի չեմ գնում: Մի անգամ փոքր ժամանակ գիշերն արթնացա, գտա բարձի տակի մկրատը, սարսափահար արթուն մնացի մինչև առավոտ, որ մերոնց հարցնեմ՝ ինչ էին ուզում անել:  :Jpit:  Լսի, իմացա… մանկությանս խաղալիքին՝ Փաթուկին կգտնեմ հեսա, տանեմ ծոցս:  :Jpit:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մարկիզ, ես ,համենայնդեպս, փորձում եմ: 
>  Ան, կարդացածս վերջին սարսափելի գիրքը «Նախնադարյան հասարակության պատմությունն» ա: Իսկ ֆիլմեր չեմ նայում… թեկուզ նոր 02-ը տեսա: 
>  Մի բան ասեք:


Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա նման բաներ իմ հետ էլ են տեղի ունեցել: Որ չեմ հիշում էն կինոն… մինչև հիմա սարսուռ ա անցնում մարմնովս… բռռռռ… Էն Նիկոլ (Փաշինյանը չէ) Կիդմանը, որ երկու երեխու հետ մի տունա գնում ապրելու… :Sad:  :Bad: 

Նման բաներ հաճախ են լինում շատերի հետ: Երեկոյան զբաղվիր քեզ հաճելի որևէ գործով: Հեռուստացույցը մի անջատիր… թեկուզ դաս սովորելիս: Բայց ֆիլմեր ընդհանրապես մի դիտիր, լինի դա տխուր, ուրախ, թե դաժան… Պառկիր քնելու այն ժամանակ, երբ քունդ տանում է, ոչ թե պառկիր ու մի երկու ժամ շուռ ու մուռ արի… Մինչ այդ զբաղվիր համակարգչով, դասերդ սովորիր, նայիր (առանց կատակ) օրինակ՝ Հրանտ Թոխատյանին… Իսկ օրվա ընթացքում աշխատիր «հոգնես»:

----------

Kuk (13.11.2009)

----------


## Երկնային

> Տեսնում եմ մեռած, կապտած երեխաների, որոնք օգնություն են ուզում, այլանդակված են և այլն, և այլն… գազազած շներ, արյուն, խավար, սարսափ… ամեն գիշեր: Վախենում եմ քնելուց. ի՞նչ անեմ:


_վայ, ինչ ահավոր ա  ես էսօր չեմ քնի…_

----------


## Հարդ

> Ախր դու մոռացել ես, որ ես եկեղեցի չեմ գնում: Մի անգամ փոքր ժամանակ գիշերն արթնացա, գտա բարձի տակի մկրատը, սարսափահար արթուն մնացի մինչև առավոտ, որ մերոնց հարցնեմ՝ ինչ էին ուզում անել:  Լսի, իմացա… մանկությանս խաղալիքին՝ Փաթուկին կգտնեմ հեսա, տանեմ ծոցս:


Հմ... որ կարդացի էտ խորհուրդը, միանգամից հիշեցի քեզ... ախր դու աթեիստ էիր... իսկ չես կարծում, որ էս ուղերձ ա ուղարկված վերևից, որ վերջ տաս անհավատ կյանքիդ? Գնա եկեղեցի, խոսիր տեր-տերի հետ, ու կարևորը հավատա, որ Աստված սիրում ա քեզ: Ես համոզված եմ, որ դրանից հետո երազները կդադարեն, դու էլ դուրս կգաս էս վիճակից :Wink: :

----------


## Kita

> Ախր դու մոռացել ես, որ ես եկեղեցի չեմ գնում: Մի անգամ փոքր ժամանակ գիշերն արթնացա, գտա բարձի տակի մկրատը, սարսափահար արթուն մնացի մինչև առավոտ, որ մերոնց հարցնեմ՝ ինչ էին ուզում անել:  Լսի, իմացա… մանկությանս խաղալիքին՝ Փաթուկին կգտնեմ հեսա, տանեմ ծոցս:


Ճիշտ ասած ես էլ դե պակաս երազներ չեմ տեսնում միշտ, արդեն սովորել եմ, չգիտեմ ուրախանալու թե տխրելու փաստ է :Dntknw: 
Եկեղեցին ինձ չի փրկել, չնայած դե ես էլ ագնոստիկ եմ :Dntknw: 
Ժամանակին ուղղակի քնաբեր էի խմում ու քնում, էտ ժամանակ ընդհանրապես բան չէի հիշում ու մի կերպ էլ զարթնում էի :Jpit:  Բայց լավ է մի կերպ էտ գործից յան տվեցի :Sad: 
Մի խոսքով բեյբ` համբերություն քեզ ու իրական կյանքտ դրական լցի`լիքըըըըըըըը :Kiss:

----------


## Սելավի

> Տեսնում եմ մեռած, կապտած երեխաների, որոնք օգնություն են ուզում, այլանդակված են և այլն, և այլն… գազազած շներ, արյուն, խավար, սարսափ… ամեն գիշեր: Վախենում եմ քնելուց. ի՞նչ անեմ:


*Amaru*  ջան  վախենալու  բան  չկա,  դա  քեզ  քո  ներքին  աշխարհն  են  ցույց  տալիս:
Այդ  կերպ  քեզ  հետ  աշխատում  են,  և  ցնցող  էմոցիաների  միջոցով  մաքրում  են  քո  ներքին  աշխարհը,  բալանսավորում  են:
11.11.11-ին,  ինիկատի   ունեմ  11.11.2009-ին,  գրեթե  բոլորը  տեսել  են  երազներ:  Այդ  օրը,  նոր՝  և  շատ    հզոր  էներգիա  է    մուտք  գործել   Երկիր  մոլորակ,  դա  էլ  պատճառ  է   դարձել   որ   բոլորը,  կրկին  ընկըղմվեն   իրենց  ներքին  աշխարհը:
  Շատերը  գիտեն  որ  երազ  են  տեսել  այդ  օրը  ու  շատ  կարևոր, բայց  քչերն են  հիշում  իրենց  այդ  օրվա  երազը,  կամ  էլ  հիշում  են  որ  լավ,  կամ  վատ  էմոցիաներ  կար,  բայց  թե  ի՞նչ  էր  չեն  հիշում: 

Իմ  գործընկերոջը  այդ  օրը  ասեցի  ամպայման  թուղթ  ու  գրիչ  կդնես  բարձիտ  տակ  նոր  կքնես,  հաստատ  երազ  էս  տեսնելու՝  ասացի  երբ  կտեսնես,  հանգիստ  կնստես  ու  կգրես  երազդ,      կտրուկ  շարժումներ  չանես  որ  այդ  ինֆորմացիոն    հաճախականությունները  չխառնվեն    տարածության  մեջ  և  դու  կարողանաս  հիշել:
Գործընկերս  ասեց  ես  արդեն  հիսուն  տարի  է  երազ  չեմ  տեսնում, ( ինքը  մոտ  վացուն  տարեկան,  շատ  բարի  մարդա),  ասեց  մանկությանս  ժամանակահատվածում  եմ  միայն  երազներ  տեսել:  
Հաջորդ  օրը  հարցրեցի  թուղթ  ու  գրիչ  դրեցի՞ր  բարձի  տակ  որ գրեիր  երազդ,  ասեց  դրեցի,  սակայն  դրա  կարիքը  չզգացի,  այնքան  պատկերավոր  էր  երազս  որ  ես  դա  չեմ  մոռանա  մինչև  կյանքիս  վերջ,  ու  աչքերը  լցրեց՝  աչքերը  լցրեց  ոչ  թե  նրա  համար  որ  երազ  էր   տեսել   կրկին,  այլ  իր  ներքին  աշխարհում  կուտակված  էմոցիաներն  էին  պատճառը,  որը  ինքը   ինքնուրույն    հասկացավ,  դեռ  մեզ  չպատմած  իր  երազը:  Ի միջայլոց  շատ  հաճելի  երազ  էր  տեսել  մեր  բարի  ծերուկը: 

 Մի  խոսքով  Amaru  ջան,  մի  վախեցի  ոչ  մի  բանից,   պարզապես  սկսիր  ուշադրություն  դարձնել  ներքին  աշխարհիդ: 
Հավատա,  բավական  է  մի  ագամ  գիտակցաբար  մտնես   ինքդ  քո  մեջ, ու   այդ  ամբողջ  մղձավանջը  կավարտվի:  
Ինքնաճանաչումը  սկսվում  է  ինքդ  քո  մեջ  մտնելուց:
Փորձիր  այս  գիշեր  քնես  սրտիդ  մեջ,  պարզապես  մտովի  պատկերացրա  որ մտել  էս    սրտիդ  մեջ,  որտեղ  շատ  հաճելի  տաքություն  կա  ու    այնտեղ  մի  անկյունում  քնի,  եթե  մթությունից  վախենում  էս,  կրկին՝  կարող  էս   մտովի  լույս   վառել   այնտեղ  նոր  քնել: Իմացի՝  դա    ամենաապահով   տեղնա:
Եթե   կհաջողացնես   մի  հատ  էլ   երազ  տենաս  :Smile:   դա  արդեն  գործի  կեսնա,    այստեղ   ամպայման   կգրես:

----------


## Հարդ

> 11.11.11-ին,  ինիկատի   ունեմ  11.11.2009-ին,  գրեթե  բոլորը  տեսել  են  երազներ:  Այդ  օրը,  նոր՝  և  շատ    հզոր  էներգիա  է    մուտք  գործել   Երկիր  մոլորակ,  դա  էլ  պատճառ  է   դարձել   որ   բոլորը,  կրկին  ընկըղմվեն   իրենց  ներքին  աշխարհը:


Բա շուտ ասեիր... էս քանի օրը մի գիշերում մի 100 հատ երազ եմ տեսնում... հիմի չեմ հիշում էտ օրը ինչ եմ տեսել... բայց աչքիս էտ օրն էր, որ շատ լավ երգ էի գրել... ի միջի այլոց, էսօր գիշերը, կիսաքնած վիճակում հիշել էի էտ երգն ու արդեն մտովի գործիքավորել... դասական երաժշտություն էր... առավոտյան էլի չկարաողացա հիշել... ինչու ա գիշերն ինձ այսպես պատժում??? Ախր էտ երգը կարա լինի իմ կյանքի լավագույն ստեղծագործությունը...

----------


## Սելավի

> Բա շուտ ասեիր... էս քանի օրը մի գիշերում մի 100 հատ երազ եմ տեսնում... հիմի չեմ հիշում էտ օրը ինչ եմ տեսել... բայց աչքիս էտ օրն էր, որ շատ լավ երգ էի գրել... ի միջի այլոց, էսօր գիշերը, կիսաքնած վիճակում հիշել էի էտ երգն ու արդեն մտովի գործիքավորել... դասական երաժշտություն էր... առավոտյան էլի չկարաողացա հիշել... ինչու ա գիշերն ինձ այսպես պատժում??? Ախր էտ երգը կարա լինի իմ կյանքի լավագույն ստեղծագործությունը...


Ու  կլինի  Հարդ  ջան  մի  անհանգստացի,  ենթագիտակցությունդ  այդ  երգը  անգիր  գիտի,  մնումա  կամուրջ  ստեղծես  ենթագիտակցությանդ  ու  գիտակցությանդ  միջև  ու  էդ  երգը  հաստատ  կերգես,  կամ  կնվագես:

----------

Գևոր (13.11.2009), Հարդ (13.11.2009), Ուլուանա (14.11.2009)

----------


## Գևոր

իրականում դա, էնքան էլ երազ չի ինչքան խորը տրանսի  ռեսուրսային վիճակ, մի թող առավոտյան, գիշերը վերկաց ու գրի առ. Հաստատ արժի )

----------


## Հարդ

> իրականում դա, էնքան էլ երազ չի ինչքան խորը տրանսի  ռեսուրսային վիճակ, մի թող առավոտյան, գիշերը վերկաց ու գրի առ. Հաստատ արժի )


Գիտեմ: Բայց էտ ժամանակ կարծես մենակ գիտակցությունս ա աշխատում, իսկ մարմին չեմ զգում: Իսկ գիտակցությունը մենակ էտ ուղղով ա աշխատում... կարծես ես չեմ ինձ կառավարում: Կամ էլ զարթուն եմ, բայց 0.5 տոկոսով:

----------


## Amaru

> Հմ... որ կարդացի էտ խորհուրդը, միանգամից հիշեցի քեզ... ախր դու աթեիստ էիր... իսկ չես կարծում, որ էս ուղերձ ա ուղարկված վերևից, որ վերջ տաս անհավատ կյանքիդ? Գնա եկեղեցի, խոսիր տեր-տերի հետ, ու կարևորը հավատա, որ Աստված սիրում ա քեզ: Ես համոզված եմ, որ դրանից հետո երազները կդադարեն, դու էլ դուրս կգաս էս վիճակից:


 Չէ, չեմ կարծում: Ես աթեիստ եմ, բայց էդ «անհավատ» բառը իմ մասին չի: Ու ոչ մի կերպ աթեիզմիս հետ չեմ կապում… ոմանք ասում են՝ մոտս գերհոգնածություն ա:

*Սելավի*, ես էլ էդ oրվա երազը չեմ հիշում, փառք աստվածներին՝ վերջին երազս էլ առավոտյան մոռացա:  :Smile:  
Համ էլ շնորհակալություն:  :Smile:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Հաց ա ուզում՝ տուր, շոր էլ տուր, որ չմրսի։ Կարող ա՝ որ էդ բաներն անես, էլ չտեսնես իրան։





> Նրանցից, որևէ մեկին հարցրու, "ինչ  կուզեր?, կամ մի հարց տուր"- և ուշադիր լսի պատասխանը


 Դուք կարողանո՞ւմ եք ձեր երազները կառավարել  :Shok: :

 Ես էլ էի մի ժամանակ վատ երազներ տեսնում  :Sad:  Ձմռանը մերոնց նկարած «11» սերիալն էի նայում հիմար-հիմար ու ամբողջ գիշեր տանջվում էի  :Sad:  Հետո անցավ: 

 Էս ամռանն էլ (կարծեմ օգոստոսի սկիզբն էր) անընդհատ վատ երազներ էի տեսնում: Դա էլ անցավ: Բայց մի քանի օր առաջ էլի երազումս մարդ էի սպանել  :Sad:  Վերջին 1.5 տարվա ընթացքում 3-4 անգամ երազումս մարդ եմ սպանել  :Sad: : Վատն էն էր, որ արթնանում էի, գիտեի, որ երազ ա, բայց էդ սարսափը չէր անցնում, տանջվում էի:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> *Amaru*  ջան  վախենալու  բան  չկա,  դա  քեզ  քո  ներքին  աշխարհն  են  ցույց  տալիս:
> Այդ  կերպ  քեզ  հետ  աշխատում  են,  և  ցնցող  էմոցիաների  միջոցով  մաքրում  են  քո  ներքին  աշխարհը,  բալանսավորում  են:
> 11.11.11-ին,  ինիկատի   ունեմ  11.11.2009-ին,  գրեթե  բոլորը  տեսել  են  երազներ:  Այդ  օրը,  նոր՝  և  շատ    հզոր  էներգիա  է    մուտք  գործել   Երկիր  մոլորակ,  դա  էլ  պատճառ  է   դարձել   որ   բոլորը,  կրկին  ընկըղմվեն   իրենց  ներքին  աշխարհը:
>   Շատերը  գիտեն  որ  երազ  են  տեսել  այդ  օրը  ու  շատ  կարևոր, բայց  քչերն են  հիշում  իրենց  այդ  օրվա  երազը,  կամ  էլ  հիշում  են  որ  լավ,  կամ  վատ  էմոցիաներ  կար,  բայց  թե  ի՞նչ  էր  չեն  հիշում:


Ճիշտն ասած՝ մի քիչ լավ չհասկացա... Իսկ սկզբում ինչու՞ էիր գրել 11.11.11, հետո նոր՝ 11.11.2009:  :Unsure:  Ի դեպ, էդ ինֆորմացիան որտեղի՞ց ու ե՞րբ է հայտնի դարձել։ 
Էդ նույն օրը՝ 11.11.2009–ին, ես էլ եմ մի հիշարժան երազ տեսել. չէ, ոչ մի սիմվոլիկ կամ խորիմաստ բան չկար, բայց հաճելի ու անսովոր երազ էր. իմ շատ սիրելի երգիչ Ֆրեդդի Մերկուրիին եմ տեսել  :Blush: ։ Հետաքրքիր է, որ տարիներ շարունակ նրա մեծ երկրպագուն եմ եղել, բայց դեռ չեմ հիշում, որ իրեն երազումս տեսած լինեմ երբևէ, ու հատկապես զարմանալի է, որ հիմա տեսա էդ երազը, երբ արդեն վաղուց դուրս եմ եկել էն թունդ ֆանատության շրջանից։ Ուրեմն երազումս պարզվում է, որ, իբր, ինքը չէր մահացել, այսինքն՝ դեռ չէր մահացել, բայց էլի հիվանդ էր ՁԻԱՀ–ով (կամ էլ ուղղակի ես էի էդպես ենթադրել, չգիտեմ), համ էլ ամուսնացած էր ու նույնիսկ երեխա ուներ։  :Love:   :Jpit:  Դե, նախ զարմացա, որ հոմոսեքսուալ լինելով՝ ամուսնացել էր (չնայած ինքը բի էր իրականում, բայց դե վերջին տարիներին, ինչքան գիտեմ մենակ որպես հոմոսեքսուալ էր իրեն դրսևորել), հետո էլ մտածեցի՝ բայց տենց ՁԻԱՀ–ով հիվանդ վիճակում երեխա որ ունեցել են, հիմա էդ երեխան էլ, փաստորեն, ի ծնե ՁԻԱՀ–ով հիվանդ պիտի լինի...  :Xeloq:  Բայց երազս ընդհանուր առմամբ շատ դրական էր, բոլորը երջանիկ էին, չգիտեմ՝ որտեղ էինք գտնվում, բայց լիքը մարդ կար, ու մի տեսակ ջերմ, աշխույժ ընկերական մթնոլորտ էր տիրում, Ֆրեդդիի հետ էլ հավեսով խոսում, շփվում էինք։  :Smile:  Էլ բան չեմ հիշում ոնց որ թե։
Հիմա էս երազս, եթե կապենք էդ օրվա հետ, ի՞նչ կնշանակի։  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դուք կարողանո՞ւմ եք ձեր երազները կառավարել :
> 
>  Ես էլ էի մի ժամանակ վատ երազներ տեսնում  Ձմռանը մերոնց նկարած «11» սերիալն էի նայում հիմար-հիմար ու ամբողջ գիշեր տանջվում էի  Հետո անցավ:


Դե, ես էնքան էլ չեմ կարողանում։ Այսինքն՝ համարյա երբեք չեմ կարողանում, բայց մի երկու անգամ կարծեմ եղել է։ Համենայնդեպս, կարծում եմ, որ եթե երազը կրկնվող է, հավանականությունն էլ ավելի մեծ կլինի, որ կարող ես, օրինակ, հիշել, թե քեզ ինչ են խորհուրդ տվել, որ անես, երբ նորից նույն՝ էդքան կրկնվող իրավիճակում հայտնվես, եսիմ։  :Think:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Դե, ես էնքան էլ չեմ կարողանում։ Այսինքն՝ համարյա երբեք չեմ կարողանում, բայց մի երկու անգամ կարծեմ եղել է։ Համենայնդեպս, կարծում եմ, որ եթե երազը կրկնվող է, հավանականությունն էլ ավելի մեծ կլինի, որ կարող ես, օրինակ, հիշել, թե քեզ ինչ են խորհուրդ տվել, որ անես, երբ նորից նույն՝ էդքան կրկնվող իրավիճակում հայտնվես, եսիմ։


Հնարավոր է  :Think: : Մոտ մի ամիս առաջ էլի սարսափելի երազ էի տեսել. իմ աչքի առաջ մամայիս ու քրոջս սպանեց մեկը, ինձ թողեց, որ փախչեմ: Ես արդեն հասնում էի բարեկամներիցս մեկի տուն, հետո ինքս ինձ ասացի` ախր սա երազ ա, ոչ մեկին էլ չեն սպանել, ինչի՞ եմ փախնում  :Jpit:  Տենց հետ եկա, երկուսին էլ ողջ-առողջ տեսա  :Smile: : Բայց ամբողջ օրը ահավոր վախեցած էի, տեղս չէի գտնում: 
 Դա միակ դեպքն ա, որ երազումս հասկացել եմ, որ երազ եմ տեսնում  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հնարավոր է : Մոտ մի ամիս առաջ էլի սարսափելի երազ էի տեսել. իմ աչքի առաջ մամայիս ու քրոջս սպանեց մեկը, ինձ թողեց, որ փախչեմ: Ես արդեն հասնում էի բարեկամներիցս մեկի տուն, հետո ինքս ինձ ասացի` ախր սա երազ ա, ոչ մեկին էլ չեն սպանել, ինչի՞ եմ փախնում  Տենց հետ եկա, երկուսին էլ ողջ-առողջ տեսա : Բայց ամբողջ օրը ահավոր վախեցած էի, տեղս չէի գտնում: 
>  Դա միակ դեպքն ա, որ երազումս հասկացել եմ, որ երազ եմ տեսնում


Բայց երազդ կառավարելու համար պարտադիր չի, որ գիտակցես, որ երազ ես տեսնում։ Կարող ես ուղղակի հիշել ինչ–որ բան՝ զուտ որպես ինֆորմացիա՝ առանց գիտակցելու, որ դա քեզ ասել են կամ քեզ հայտնի է, այսպես ասած, երազից դուրս գտնվող իրականությունից, պարզապես հիշում ես դրա մասին ու վերջ, կարևորը՝ հիշես, մտքովդ անցնի տվյալ բանը ու կարողանաս անել, ճիշտ էնպես, ինչպես, ասենք, կյանքում ինչ–որ իրավիճակում հայտնվելիս կհիշես ինչ–որ բան, որը քեզ էդ պահին կօգնի ճիշտ վարվել։  :Smile:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Բայց երազդ կառավարելու համար պարտադիր չի, որ գիտակցես, որ երազ ես տեսնում։ Կարող ես ուղղակի հիշել ինչ–որ բան՝ զուտ որպես ինֆորմացիա՝ առանց գիտակցելու, որ դա քեզ ասել են կամ քեզ հայտնի է, այսպես ասած, երազից դուրս գտնվող իրականությունից, պարզապես հիշում ես դրա մասին ու վերջ, կարևորը՝ հիշես, մտքովդ անցնի տվյալ բանը ու կարողանաս անել, ճիշտ էնպես, ինչպես, ասենք, կյանքում ինչ–որ իրավիճակում հայտնվելիս կհիշես ինչ–որ բան, որը քեզ էդ պահին կօգնի ճիշտ վարվել։


Չեմ կարծում, որ դա այդքան հեշտ կլինի  :Think: : Ամեն դեպքում, չեմ բացառում  :Smile: :

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չեմ կարծում, որ դա այդքան հեշտ կլինի : Ամեն դեպքում, չեմ բացառում :


Դե, ես չէի էլ ասում, թե հեշտ է։  :Jpit:  Գիտեմ, որ շատ դժվար է, բայց հնարավոր։

----------


## Աբելյան

Երազումս մի հատ աղջկա հետ էի քնում, բայց բառիս բուն իմաստով: :Xeloq:  Էն էլ մի 10-15 րոպե պառկեցի, տեսա քունս չի տանում, լքեցի: :Fool:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Երազումս մի հատ աղջկա հետ էի քնում, բայց բառիս բուն իմաստով: Էն էլ մի 10-15 րոպե պառկեցի, տեսա քունս չի տանում, լքեցի:


 :Shok: Լավ չի... աղջիկ ա պետք :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Լավ չի... աղջիկ ա պետք


Իսկ միգուցե քնել ա պետք: :Pardon:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Իսկ միգուցե քնել ա պետք:


Դե համատեղելն էլ վատ չէր լինի  :Wink:

----------


## VisTolog

Դե մի երկու անգամ օգնելա երազում խնդիր լուծել: :LOL:  Լուրջ: :Smile: 

Դեռ կգրեմ:

----------


## EgoBrain

> Դե մի երկու անգամ օգնելա երազում խնդիր լուծել: Լուրջ:


Հա, ծանոթ դեպք ա: Ինֆորմիս կուրսայինի ժամանակ էր հաճախ պատահում, երազումս ինչ-որ բաներ էի հորինում, հետո ուրախ-ուրախ արթնանում էի, կամ չէի հիշում, կոնկրետ ինչ էի մտածել, կամ էլ հիշում էի ու պարզվում էր ապուշություն ա :LOL: : Մեկ էլ 8-րդ դասարոնում, երբ որ սիրահարված էի ֆիզիկայի մագնիսականություն բաժնի վրա, երազումս մագնիսներով փորձեր էի անում, շատ իրական թվացող, բայց տանը մագնիս չունեի, որ ստուգեի :Sad: ...

----------


## einnA

Ես մինչև 18 տարեկան մտածել եմ, որ երազները լինում են սև ու սպիակ:
Հոգեբանությունից կուրսային աշխատանք էի գրում երազների մասին ու կողքից հանձնարարված գրականությունից շատ կարդացի:Այնքան տպավորվեցի, որ ինչքան երազների մասին տեղեկություն կարողացա, հավաքեցի:Ամենատպավորիչն այն էր, որ ինչ կարդում էի, հետո իսկապես համոզվում էի:Կարդում ու ապացուցվում էր իմ կողմից: Զարմացա, երբ կարդացի, որ երզները գունավոր են լինում: Անցավ մի քանի օր, ու ես, առաջին անգամ, էնպիսի գունավոր երազ եմ տեսնում` լռիվ ֆանտաստիկայի ժանրից` լազուր կապույտ երկնքում թռչող մուգ շագանակագույն շուն, կանաչ կանաչ խոտեր... գույների մի նենց ճոխություն, ոնց որ հեքիաթում լինեի:
Հիմա էլ սև սպիտակ երազներ չեմ տեսնում, չնայած, որ ամեն օր երազներ եմ տեսնում:Արդեն եթե մի օր չեմ տեսնում, ավելի ճիշտ չեմ  հիշում երազներս, մի տեսակ էն չի:
Զգացել եք, որ երբ մակերեսային քնի ժամանակ եք երազ տեսնում ու արթնանում, աչքերը ցավում են մի տեսակ, ոնց որ հոգնած լինեն:
Մեկ-մեկ իմ մոտ այնքան են հոգնում, ոնց որ ամբողջ գիշեր ասենք կարդացած լինեմ:

----------

E-la Via (24.06.2010), Անահիտ (24.06.2010)

----------


## Անահիտ

> Ես մինչև 18 տարեկան մտածել եմ, որ երազները լինում են սև ու սպիակ:
> Հոգեբանությունից կուրսային աշխատանք էի գրում երազների մասին ու կողքից հանձնարարված գրականությունից շատ կարդացի:Այնքան տպավորվեցի, որ ինչքան երազների մասին տեղեկություն կարողացա, հավաքեցի:Ամենատպավորիչն այն էր, որ ինչ կարդում էի, հետո իսկապես համոզվում էի:Կարդում ու ապացուցվում էր իմ կողմից: Զարմացա, երբ կարդացի, որ երզները գունավոր են լինում: Անցավ մի քանի օր, ու ես, առաջին անգամ, էնպիսի գունավոր երազ եմ տեսնում` լռիվ ֆանտաստիկայի ժանրից` լազուր կապույտ երկնքում թռչող մուգ շագանակագույն շուն, կանաչ կանաչ խոտեր... գույների մի նենց ճոխություն, ոնց որ հեքիաթում լինեի:
> Հիմա էլ սև սպիտակ երազներ չեմ տեսնում, չնայած, որ ամեն օր երազներ եմ տեսնում:Արդեն եթե մի օր չեմ տեսնում, ավելի ճիշտ չեմ  հիշում երազներս, մի տեսակ էն չի:
> Զգացել եք, որ երբ մակերեսային քնի ժամանակ եք երազ տեսնում ու արթնանում, աչքերը ցավում են մի տեսակ, ոնց որ հոգնած լինեն:
> Մեկ-մեկ իմ մոտ այնքան են հոգնում, ոնց որ ամբողջ գիշեր ասենք կարդացած լինեմ:


ես էլ եմ միշտ հիշում իմ երազները

իսկ ես կարդացել եմ, որ մարդիկ չեն հիշում իրանց երազները, որովհետև չեն ուզում

----------


## einnA

> ես էլ եմ միշտ հիշում իմ երազները
> 
> իսկ ես կարդացել եմ, որ մարդիկ չեն հիշում իրանց երազները, որովհետև չեն ուզում


 Չէ, ոչ թե չեն ուզում, այլ չեն հիշում: Երբ խորը քնի մեջ են լինում, չեն հիշում:Հիմնականում հիշվում են մակերեսային քնի ժամանակ տեսածները կամ, որ միանգամից արթնանում են:

----------


## Անահիտ

> Չէ, ոչ թե չեն ուզում, այլ չեն հիշում: Երբ խորը քնի մեջ են լինում, չեն հիշում:Հիմնականում հիշվում են մակերեսային քնի ժամանակ տեսածները կամ, որ միանգամից արթնանում են:


բայց բոլոր մարդիկ և՛ խորը, և՛ մակերեսային քնի մեջ լինում են․․ ոմանք տարին մեկ են հիշում երազը, ոմանք էլ միշտ
հարց՝ ինչու: )

----------


## einnA

> բայց բոլոր մարդիկ և՛ խորը, և՛ մակերեսային քնի մեջ լինում են․․ ոմանք տարին մեկ են հիշում երազը, ոմանք էլ միշտ
> հարց՝ ինչու: )


Մարդկանց տեսակից է գալիս, օրինակ ես շատ զգայուն եմ: Ամեն անգամ երազ տեսնելուց ես զգում եմ, որ երազի մեջ եմ, ոնց որ կիսաքուն կինո նայեմ )))) հետո ամեն տեսած չի, որ հիշվում  է:
Օրինակ "միրաժ" ասվածի մասին գիտեք չէ? կարճ ասած էն, որ մի պահ ինչ-որ լինում է կամ հեսա լինելու է, քեզ թվում է, թե արդեն էտ պահը տեսել ես կամ ապրել ես:Այ դա շատ գիտնականներ ասում են, որ մարդ երազում տեսնում է էտ ամենը ու երբ իրականում դա տեղի է ունենում, ենթագիտակցությունդ հիշեցնում է քեզ ))) Այսինքն, մարդ երազում տեսնում է շատ ավելին, որը մնում է ենթագիտակցության մեջ, ու չի հիշում, իսկ այն, ինչ հիշում է, շատ չնչին մասն է  :Sad:

----------


## Անահիտ

> Մարդկանց տեսակից է գալիս, օրինակ ես շատ զգայուն եմ: Ամեն անգամ երազ տեսնելուց ես զգում եմ, որ երազի մեջ եմ, ոնց որ կիսաքուն կինո նայեմ )))) հետո ամեն տեսած չի, որ հիշվում  է:
> Օրինակ "միրաժ" ասվածի մասին գիտեք չէ? կարճ ասած էն, որ մի պահ ինչ-որ լինում է կամ հեսա լինելու է, քեզ թվում է, թե արդեն էտ պահը տեսել ես կամ ապրել ես:Այ դա շատ գիտնականներ ասում են, որ մարդ երազում տեսնում է էտ ամենը ու երբ իրականում դա տեղի է ունենում, ենթագիտակցությունդ հիշեցնում է քեզ ))) Այսինքն, մարդ երազում տեսնում է շատ ավելին, որը մնում է ենթագիտակցության մեջ, ու չի հիշում, իսկ այն, ինչ հիշում է, շատ չնչին մասն է


բայց այդ քո ասած միրաժի բացատրության հետ համաձայն չեմ
ինչքան հասկացա, դու կողմ ես այն տեսակետին, որ երազները ապագան գուշակելու հատկություն ունեն

----------


## einnA

Չէ, հստակ չեմ կարող ասել ու ես էտ կարծիքը ամբողջությամբ չեմ կիսում, դրա համար նշել էի, որ _ասում են_
Ամեն դեպքում ամեն ինչ չի, որ կարող են գիտականորեն բացատրել ու ապացուցել: Օրինակ իմ մոտ էտ "միրաժները" շատ են լինում` գրեթե ամեն օր: Փոքր ժամանակ անգամ մտածում էի, թե ինչ-որ տեսիլքի նման բան է, որ մենակ ինձ է հատուկ, հետո իմացա, որ ես միակը չեմ (մի քիչ տխրեցի, բայց հետո հանգստացա, որ տենց ա  :Wink: )
Հետո էտ տեսակետը ինձ համար մինչև վերջ ապացուցված չի, որ պնդումներ անեմ:

----------


## Սամսար

Առանց կատակ ու նառուրալիզմ։ Հետաքրքիր է՝ Թումանյանը քնա՞ծ է եղել, թե արթմնի երազո՞ւմ է տեսել այն մաքիին։

----------


## einnA

> Առանց կատակ ու նառուրալիզմ։ Հետաքրքիր է՝ Թումանյանը քնա՞ծ է եղել, թե արթմնի երազո՞ւմ է տեսել այն մաքիին։


որ եկավ մոտը...  :LOL:

----------


## Անահիտ

> Չէ, հստակ չեմ կարող ասել ու ես էտ կարծիքը ամբողջությամբ չեմ կիսում, դրա համար նշել էի, որ _ասում են_
> Ամեն դեպքում ամեն ինչ չի, որ կարող են գիտականորեն բացատրել ու ապացուցել: Օրինակ իմ մոտ էտ "միրաժները" շատ են լինում` գրեթե ամեն օր: Փոքր ժամանակ անգամ մտածում էի, թե ինչ-որ տեսիլքի նման բան է, որ մենակ ինձ է հատուկ, հետո իմացա, որ ես միակը չեմ (մի քիչ տխրեցի, բայց հետո հանգստացա, որ տենց ա )
> Հետո էտ տեսակետը ինձ համար մինչև վերջ ապացուցված չի, որ պնդումներ անեմ:


միրաժը ինձ թվումա հոտերի ու զգայական հիշողության հետա կապված․․


իսկ Թումանյանի երկրպագուին շտապենք հիասթափեցնել․ ոչ ոք չգիտի պատասխանը

----------


## einnA

> միրաժը ինձ թվումա հոտերի ու զգայական հիշողության հետա կապված․․


Չէ, ոչ միայն, բա տեսողականը?

----------


## Անահիտ

> Չէ, ոչ միայն, բա տեսողականը?


այո, նաև տեսողականը

----------


## einnA

դե հենց էտ ա, որ կա )))

----------


## Ուլուանա

> բայց բոլոր մարդիկ և՛ խորը, և՛ մակերեսային քնի մեջ լինում են․․ ոմանք տարին մեկ են հիշում երազը, ոմանք էլ միշտ
> հարց՝ ինչու: )


Ես, օրինակ, չեմ բացառում, որ երազները հիշել–չհիշելը ուղղակի կապ ունենա նաև տվյալ մարդու հիշողության լավ կամ վատ լինելու հետ։ Մի պարզ օրինակ բերեմ. մեր ընտանիքում ես, մայրս ու եղբայրս, բայց հատկապես ես ու մայրս, միշտ շատ լավ հիշողություն ենք ունեցել՝ ամենատարբեր առումներով, ու էնպես է ստացվել, որ մենք միշտ հիշել ենք մեր երազները ու հաճախ ենք պատմել, իսկ, օրինակ, քույրս ու հայրս ընդհանուր առմամբ բավական վատ հիշողություն են ունեցել միշտ էլ՝ էն առօրեական ամենապարզ հարցերից սկսած մինչև կոնկրետ մանրամասներ, ու իրենք երկուսն էլ, իրենց ասելով, համարյա երբեք երազներ չեն տեսնում։ Դե, հայտնի է, որ երազներ բոլորը և միշտ են տեսնում, ուղղակի ոչ միշտ են հիշում։ 
Մի բան էլ. վերջին տարիներին իմ հիշողությունը նախկինի համեմատ զգալիորեն վատացել է, ու զարմանալի չի, որ եթե նախկինում ես, կարելի է ասել, ամեն օրվա տեսածս երազը կարող էի հստակ պատմել, հիմա ոչ միշտ եմ հիշում, թեև էլի հաճախ եմ հիշում։ Մի խոսքով՝ գուցե հիշողությունը երազները հիշել–չհիշելու հարցում միակ գործոնը չի, բայց ինչ–որ դեր հաստատ ունի, ու ոչ փոքր։

----------


## Անահիտ

> Ես, օրինակ, չեմ բացառում, որ երազները հիշել–չհիշելը ուղղակի կապ ունենա նաև տվյալ մարդու հիշողության լավ կամ վատ լինելու հետ։ Մի պարզ օրինակ բերեմ. մեր ընտանիքում ես, մայրս ու եղբայրս, բայց հատկապես ես ու մայրս, միշտ շատ լավ հիշողություն ենք ունեցել՝ ամենատարբեր առումներով, ու էնպես է ստացվել, որ մենք միշտ հիշել ենք մեր երազները ու հաճախ ենք պատմել, իսկ, օրինակ, քույրս ու հայրս ընդհանուր առմամբ բավական վատ հիշողություն են ունեցել միշտ էլ՝ էն առօրեական ամենապարզ հարցերից սկսած մինչև կոնկրետ մանրամասներ, ու իրենք երկուսն էլ, իրենց ասելով, համարյա երբեք երազներ չեն տեսնում։ Դե, հայտնի է, որ երազներ բոլորը և միշտ են տեսնում, ուղղակի ոչ միշտ են հիշում։ 
> Մի բան էլ. վերջին տարիներին իմ հիշողությունը նախկինի համեմատ զգալիորեն վատացել է, ու զարմանալի չի, որ եթե նախկինում ես, կարելի է ասել, ամեն օրվա տեսածս երազը կարող էի հստակ պատմել, հիմա ոչ միշտ եմ հիշում, թեև էլի հաճախ եմ հիշում։ Մի խոսքով՝ գուցե հիշողությունը երազները հիշել–չհիշելու հարցում միակ գործոնը չի, բայց ինչ–որ դեր հաստատ ունի, ու ոչ փոքր։


իսկ ես աչքի չեմ ընկնում լավ հիշողությամբ, բայց հիշում եմ բոլոր երազները
չհիշելու պատճառ կարողա լինել հիշել չուզելը (вытеснение)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Մի քանի տարի առաջ ես մի գիշերվա մեջ բազմաթիվ երազներ էի տեսնում, համարյա բոլորն էլ հիշում էի, օրագրում էլ գրում էի: Նույնիսկ սերիաներով էի հիշում: Երբ սկսեցի չգրել, նաև սկսեցի երևի ուշադրություն չդարձնել երազների: Հիմա ոնց-որ ավելի քիչ տեսնեմ, մեծ մասն էլ մոռանում եմ: Բայց ես գիտեմ, որ տեսնում եմ: Ուշադրություն դարձնելն էական է: Ցանկանալը մի քիչ ուրիշ է: Եթե ուզում եք երազները հիշել, ամեն օր պետք է գրել կամ պատմել: Ինքնիրեն կհիշվեն: :Wink: 

Հիշողության վատ ու լավի հետ էլ չեմ կապում: Իմ կարծոքիվ՝ հիշողությունը ո՛չ թե լինում է վատ կամ լավ, ա՛յլ լինում է տարբեր բաների նկատմամբ: Օրինակ ես հիշում եմ այն բաները, որոնք ինձ հետաքրքրում են ու իմ ուղեղը որպես հետաքրքիր նյութ չի ջնջում: Մնացած ինֆորմացիան նույնիսկ ջանք չի թափում ուղեղս, որ հիշի:

----------

Lord (26.06.2010), Անահիտ (25.06.2010)

----------


## Անահիտ

> Մի քանի տարի առաջ ես մի գիշերվա մեջ բազմաթիվ երազներ էի տեսնում, համարյա բոլորն էլ հիշում էի, օրագրում էլ գրում էի: Նույնիսկ սերիաներով էի հիշում: Երբ սկսեցի չգրել, նաև սկսեցի երևի ուշադրություն չդարձնել երազների: Հիմա ոնց-որ ավելի քիչ տեսնեմ, մեծ մասն էլ մոռանում եմ: Բայց ես գիտեմ, որ տեսնում եմ: Ուշադրություն դարձնելն էական է: Ցանկանալը մի քիչ ուրիշ է: Եթե ուզում եք երազները հիշել, ամեն օր պետք է գրել կամ պատմել: Ինքնիրեն կհիշվեն:
> 
> Հիշողության վատ ու լավի հետ էլ չեմ կապում: Իմ կարծոքիվ՝ հիշողությունը ո՛չ թե լինում է վատ կամ լավ, ա՛յլ լինում է տարբեր բաների նկատմամբ: Օրինակ ես հիշում եմ այն բաները, որոնք ինձ հետաքրքրում են ու իմ ուղեղը որպես հետաքրքիր նյութ չի ջնջում: Մնացած ինֆորմացիան նույնիսկ ջանք չի թափում ուղեղս, որ հիշի:


շատ համաձայն եմ

հ․գ․ սիրում եմ խելացի, «բանտիկով» երեխեքի)

----------


## Սամսար

Կարծում եմ, որ հիշողությունը, առավել ևս, երազներ հիշելու հանգամանքը, առաջին հերթին կապված է հուզականի հետ։ Հիշողությունը մեր կամքից անկախ, անգիտակցական պրոցես է՝ "оно"-ի հետ կապված, ու ավելի լավ «աշխատում» է այն դեպքում, երբ «ես»-ն ու «գերես»-ը սկսում են խթանել այն, և վատ է «աշխատում», երբ վերջին երկուսն սկսում են վանել հիշման ենթակա օբյեկտի մասին տվյալները։ Իմ հետ պատահածի մասին։

Ես մոռացել մեկի անունը, ում հետ ամեն օր հանդիպում էի աշխատավայրում։ Բայց մի օր մոռացա նրա անունը բարևելուց, որովհետև նա անընդհատ ինձ հաղթում էր ընդմիջմանը թենիս խաղալուց։

----------


## Անահիտ

> Կարծում եմ, որ հիշողությունը, առավել ևս, երազներ հիշելու հանգամանքը, առաջին հերթին կապված է հուզականի հետ։ Հիշողությունը մեր կամքից անկախ, անգիտակցական պրոցես է՝ "оно"-ի հետ կապված, ու ավելի լավ «աշխատում» է այն դեպքում, երբ «ես»-ն ու «գերես»-ը սկսում են խթանել այն, և վատ է «աշխատում», երբ վերջին երկուսն սկսում են վանել հիշման ենթակա օբյեկտի մասին տվյալները։ Իմ հետ պատահածի մասին։
> 
> Ես մոռացել մեկի անունը, ում հետ ամեն օր հանդիպում էի աշխատավայրում։ Բայց մի օր մոռացա նրա անունը բարևելուց, որովհետև նա անընդհատ ինձ հաղթում էր ընդմիջմանը թենիս խաղալուց։


Թումանյանից սահուն անցում կատարեցինք Ֆրոյդին)

----------


## Սամսար

> Թումանյանից սահուն անցում կատարեցինք Ֆրոյդին)


որովհետև ստեղծագործության տեսությունը հոգեվերլուծության մեթոդ էլ կարող է ենթադրել։ :Xeloq:  :Wink:

----------


## Անահիտ

> որովհետև ստեղծագործության տեսությունը հոգեվերլուծության մեթոդ էլ կարող է ենթադրել։


ուրեմն լուրջ էի՞ք առաջարկում վերլուծել
աչքի առաջ երևի ոչխար է եղել՝ հիանալի թեմա ստեղծագործության համար․․

----------


## Սամսար

> ուրեմն լուրջ էի՞ք առաջարկում վերլուծել
> աչքի առաջ երևի ոչխար է եղել՝ հիանալի թեմա ստեղծագործության համար․․


Ի-ի-ի-ի՜հ։ Վերապահվել էի, չէ՛, որ ասում էի «առանց կատակի ու նատուրալիզմի»։ Երազների հետ կատակ չեն անում։ Իսկ դուք՝ գառան դմակի մասին։ Ես գիտական աշխատանքի լուրջ թեմա եմ առաջարկում, օրինակ, «Երազի թեման հայ գրականության մեջ»... Երազը հայ հոգեկերտվածքի մի անքակտելի մասն է կազմում, վերջապես...

----------

Անահիտ (25.06.2010)

----------


## Անահիտ

> Ի-ի-ի-ի՜հ։ Վերապահվել էի, չէ՛, որ ասում էի «առանց կատակի ու նատուրալիզմի»։ Երազների հետ կատակ չեն անում։ Իսկ դուք՝ գառան դմակի մասին։ Ես գիտական աշխատանքի լուրջ թեմա եմ առաջարկում, օրինակ, «Երազի թեման հայ գրականության մեջ»... Երազը հայ հոգեկերտվածքի մի անքակտելի մասն է կազմում, վերջապես...


ինչո՞ւ հատկապես հայ

----------


## Սամսար

> ինչո՞ւ հատկապես հայ


Որովհետև հա կորցնում ենք, ու երազում վերագտնելու մասին

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հիշողության վատ ու լավի հետ էլ չեմ կապում: Իմ կարծոքիվ՝ հիշողությունը ո՛չ թե լինում է վատ կամ լավ, ա՛յլ լինում է տարբեր բաների նկատմամբ: Օրինակ ես հիշում եմ այն բաները, որոնք ինձ հետաքրքրում են ու իմ ուղեղը որպես հետաքրքիր նյութ չի ջնջում: Մնացած ինֆորմացիան նույնիսկ ջանք չի թափում ուղեղս, որ հիշի:


Չէ, իհարկե, կոնկրետ բաների նկատմամբ էլ է լինում լավ կամ վատ հիշողություն, բայց ընդհանուր էլ կարող է լինել լավ կամ վատ։ Ես, օրինակ, ամեն ինչի հետ կապված էլ շատ լավ հիշողություն ունեի, բացառությամբ տարեթվերի։ Իսկ մարդիկ կան, որ համարյա ամեն ինչի հետ կապված շատ վատ հիշողություն ունեն։ Հաստատ կա էդպիսի երևույթ։  :Wink: 

Իսկ երազները հիշել–չհիշելը հիշողության հետ կապելը չգիտեմ, գուցե սխալ է, ես չէի էլ պնդում, ընդամենը իմ իմացած մարդկանց օրինակն էի բերում, որի դեպքում էդպիսի օրինաչափություն նկատվել էր։ Բայց դե գուցե ընդամենը պատահականություն է։ Ամեն դեպքում դա մարդու խառնվածքի, նախասիրությունների ու նախապատվությունների հետ կապված պիտի որ լինի, ու քո ասած ուշադրություն դարձնելու երևույթը երևի իսկապես ինչ–որ դեր ունի։

----------


## Rammstein

> Իսկ երազները հիշել–չհիշելը հիշողության հետ կապելը չգիտեմ, *գուցե սխալ է*, ես չէի էլ պնդում, ընդամենը իմ իմացած մարդկանց օրինակն էի բերում, որի դեպքում էդպիսի օրինաչափություն նկատվել էր։


Համամիտ եմ, գուցե հաստատ իմ կարծիքով սխալ է հիշողության հետ կապելը:  :Smile: 
Հաճախ նոր արթնանալիս, քնաթաթախ վիճակում շատ տարօրինակ զգացողություն եմ ունենում. հստակ հիշում եմ, որ հենց նոր ինչ-որ երազ էի տեսնում, հիշում եմ տրամադրությունը (կարող ա ուրախ վեր կենամ, հիշեմ, որ ինչ-որ շատ հաճելի մի բան կար էդ երազում, կամ տխուր վեր կենամ եւ այլն), բայց մեծ ճիգից հետո էլ չեմ կարողանում հիշել, թե ինչ երազ էր ու կոնկրետ ինչից ա տրամադրությունս այսպիսին կամ այնպիսին: Ոնց որ էդ անտերը ուղեղի մի այլ հատվածում տեղի ունենա, որը ինձ անհասանելի է: :Blush: 

Օրինակ` կարող ա սարսափահար արթնանամ, բայց չհիշեմ, թե էդ ինչ կաշմառ երազ էր (ասած մեր հարեւանը` կաշմիռ  :LOL: ), ու ինչն էր դրա մեջ վախենալու:  :Jpit:

----------


## wem

Երազումս տեսա երկրաշարժ եկավ և բոլորը մահացան:  :Shok:

----------


## Անահիտ

> Երազումս տեսա երկրաշարժ եկավ և բոլորը մահացան:


ես էլ աշխարհի վերջը տեսա երազումս)

----------


## wem

> ես էլ աշխարհի վերջը տեսա երազումս)


Ի՞նչպես էր, շա՜տ վտանգավոր է՞ր:  :Shok:

----------


## Անահիտ

> Ի՞նչպես էր, շա՜տ վտանգավոր է՞ր:


շատ պայծառ լույս եղավ, ճառագայթում․․ հնարավորա քո երկրաշարժից պայթյուն տեղի ունեցավ)

----------


## wem

> շատ պայծառ լույս եղավ, ճառագայթում․․ հնարավորա քո երկրաշարժից պայթյուն տեղի ունեցավ)


անկեղծ ասած, իմ տեսած երկրաշախից հետո, լույս եղավ…  :Shok:

----------


## Անահիտ

> անկեղծ ասած, իմ տեսած երկրաշախից հետո, լույս եղավ…


երեկ չէ առաջին օրն էր չէ՞
պետքա պարզել՝ այդ գիշեր պատահաբար կայծակ չի եղե՞լ: )

----------


## wem

> երեկ չէ առաջին օրն էր չէ՞
> պետքա պարզել՝ այդ գիշեր պատահաբար կայծակ չի եղե՞լ: )


անկեծ ասած, ճշգրիտ օրը չեմ հիշում, հա, մոտավորապես քո ասած օրերին էր:  :Shok:

----------


## Tila Saryan

Իսկ ձեզանից ու՞մ հետ է եղել հետևյալը. երազը հանկարծակի ընդհատվում է, և դու վայր ես ընկնում՝  կարծես, թե ինքդ քո վրա ես ընկնում... Համոզված եմ շատերիդ հետ է պատահել, բայց հետաքրքիր է՝ ի՞նչ բացատրություն եք տվել այդ տեսակ երազին:

----------


## wem

> Իսկ ձեզանից ու՞մ հետ է եղել հետևյալը. երազը հանկարծակի ընդհատվում է, և դու վայր ես ընկնում՝  կարծես, թե ինքդ քո վրա ես ընկնում... Համոզված եմ շատերիդ հետ է պատահել, բայց հետաքրքիր է՝ ի՞նչ բացատրություն եք տվել այդ տեսակ երազին:


Ինձ նման բան պատահել է… իմ կարծիքով այդ ժամանակ որ զգում ես բարձրացելes, իրոք քո հոգին բարձրացել է մարմնի վրաից, որովհետև ես վեևից իմ մարմինը պառկած տեսա իսկ հետո վերադարձա մարմնիս վրա…  :Shok:

----------


## Անահիտ

> Իսկ ձեզանից ու՞մ հետ է եղել հետևյալը. երազը հանկարծակի ընդհատվում է, և դու վայր ես ընկնում՝  կարծես, թե ինքդ քո վրա ես ընկնում... Համոզված եմ շատերիդ հետ է պատահել, բայց հետաքրքիր է՝ ի՞նչ բացատրություն եք տվել այդ տեսակ երազին:


շատ հաճախա լինում
ու լինումա, որ արթուն ես ու գիտակցությունդ կա, աչքերդ բայց փակ են, ուզում ես շարժվել ու չես կարողանում
հրամայում ես ինքդ քեզ գոնե ոտքը շարժել, բայց որոշ ժամանակ հետո նոր ստացվումա)

----------


## wem

> շատ հաճախա լինում
> ու լինումա, որ արթուն ես ու գիտակցությունդ կա, աչքերդ բայց փակ են, ուզում ես շարժվել ու չես կարողանում
> հրամայում ես ինքդ քեզ գոնե ոտքը շարժել, բայց որոշ ժամանակ հետո նոր ստացվումա)


ինձ մոտ հաճախ է լինում նման դեպք եր

----------


## Tila Saryan

Դա շատ հավանական, բայց և պարադոքսային երևույթ է: Եթե երազումդ մարմինդ առանձին տեսնում ես/քնած մարմինդ/ կամ ընկնում ես մարմնիդ վրա, ինչպես նշեցիր, հնարավոր է, որ երազի ժամանակ հոգիդ կամ ինչ-որ եթերային մարմին միջիցդ դուրս է գալիս...Եթե այդպես է, կարելի է՞ ենթադրել, որ երազներում տեսնում ենք այն, ինչ կատարվում է մարմինը լքած եթերային մարմնի հետ:

----------

wem (28.06.2010)

----------


## wem

> Դա շատ հավանական, բայց և պարադոքսային երևույթ է: Եթե երազումդ մարմինդ առանձին տեսնում ես/քնած մարմինդ/ կամ ընկնում ես մարմնիդ վրա, ինչպես նշեցիր, հնարավոր է, որ երազի ժամանակ հոգիդ կամ ինչ-որ եթերային մարմին միջիցդ դուրս է գալիս...Եթե այդպես է, կարելի է՞ ենթադրել, որ երազներում տեսնում ենք այն, ինչ կատարվում է մարմինը լքած եթերային մարմնի հետ:


դա կապ չունի՞ հոգեբանական խնդիրների հետ:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Դա շատ հավանական, բայց և պարադոքսային երևույթ է: Եթե երազումդ մարմինդ առանձին տեսնում ես/քնած մարմինդ/ կամ ընկնում ես մարմնիդ վրա, ինչպես նշեցիր, հնարավոր է, որ երազի ժամանակ հոգիդ կամ ինչ-որ եթերային մարմին միջիցդ դուրս է գալիս...Եթե այդպես է, կարելի է՞ ենթադրել, որ երազներում տեսնում ենք այն, ինչ կատարվում է մարմինը լքած եթերային մարմնի հետ:


Հմմմմ  :Think: 
Ճիշտն ասած՝ ես երբեք նման երազ չեմ տեսել։ Տեսել եմ, որ ընկնում եմ երազում, բայց որ մարմնիս վրա եմ ընկնում... չեմ հիշում նման բան։ 
Դուրս է գալիս, մեկիս հոգին դուրս է գալիս, մյուսինը չէ՞  :Think:   :Smile: 

Երազում թռչելը  (թրջելու հետ չեմ  :Tongue: ) վաղուց մեկնված է հոգեբանների կողմից, մասնավորապես ֆրեյդի։  Երազը ընդամենը մեր ուղեղում տեղի ունեցող պրոցեսների արդյունք է։ Ինչից վերցրեցիք, որ ինչ–որ եթերային մարմին դուրս է գալիս... լա–լա–լա...  

Հաճախ երազում տեսնում ենք այնպիսի դեպքեր, վայրեր, արարածներ, մարդկանց, ովքեր գոյություն չունեն, չեն եղել։ Երբեմն տեսնում ենք տեղի ունեցած դեպքը վարիացիայով։ 

Մենակ խնդրում եմ, չասեք, էլի, որ գուցե մեր հոգին/եթերային նյութը գնում է այնպիսի աշխարհներ, որտեղ այդ ամենը կա  :Wacko: 
Իհարկե, հեքիաթներին հավատալը լավ երևույթ է, մարդու հոգու անմեղության ու շիտակության մասին է խոում, բայց դե մի քիչ ռեալ է պետք նայել իրերին  :Smile:

----------


## Սամսար

Է՜ Ֆրեյա ջան, էնքան մարդ չի հավատացել «հեքիաթներին», հետո ամենագեշ հավատացյալն ա դարձել։

----------


## wem

> Է՜ Ֆրեյա ջան, էնքան մարդ չի հավատացել «հեքիաթներին», հետո ամենագեշ հավատացյալն ա դարձել։


դրանք հեքիաթներ չեն

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Է՜ Ֆրեյա ջան, էնքան մարդ չի հավատացել «հեքիաթներին», հետո ամենագեշ հավատացյալն ա դարձել։


Դե նայած ինչի ես հավատում  :Wink: 
Եթե նրա հետ ես, որ ասենք Կոպերնիկոսն է առաջինը հավատացել, որ Երկիրն է արևի շուրջ պտտվում, ոչ թե հակառակը ու հետո բոլորին ապացուցել, դա ուրիշ բան է։

Մենակ եկեք չվերածենք, էլի էս թեման Կրեացիոն տեսություն թեմային, որտեղ մեկը պահանջումէ ապացույցներ, իսկ մնացածը...   :LOL:  մեղմ ասած՝ չեն կարողանում ապացուցել։
Դժվար թե մեկը կարողանա ապացուցել, որ հգոին "ճանապարհորդում է՛ քնած ժամանակ։

----------


## SSS

Իսկ ես իմ երազներում միշտ ընկնում եմ բարձրահարկի տանիքից :Sad:   մարմնիցս դուրս եկող իմ խեեեեեեեեեեղճ եթերային մարմին...ես էլ ասում եմ առավոտները, ինչիա ամբողջ մարմինս ցավում :Jpit:

----------

VisTolog (28.06.2010), Սամսար (28.06.2010), Ֆրեյա (28.06.2010)

----------


## Tila Saryan

> Հմմմմ 
> Ճիշտն ասած՝ ես երբեք նման երազ չեմ տեսել։ Տեսել եմ, որ ընկնում եմ երազում, բայց որ մարմնիս վրա եմ ընկնում... չեմ հիշում նման բան։ 
> Դուրս է գալիս, մեկիս հոգին դուրս է գալիս, մյուսինը չէ՞  
> 
> Երազում թռչելը  (թրջելու հետ չեմ ) վաղուց մեկնված է հոգեբանների կողմից, մասնավորապես ֆրեյդի։  Երազը ընդամենը մեր ուղեղում տեղի ունեցող պրոցեսների արդյունք է։ Ինչից վերցրեցիք, որ ինչ–որ եթերային մարմին դուրս է գալիս... լա–լա–լա...  
> 
> Իհարկե, հեքիաթներին հավատալը լավ երևույթ է, մարդու հոգու անմեղության ու շիտակության մասին է խոում, բայց դե մի քիչ ռեալ է պետք նայել իրերին


Ես էլ չեմ տեսել մարմնիս վրա ընկնելը, այդպիսի զգացողություն եմ ունեցել: Դու, որ երազումդ ընկել ես, ու՞ր ես հասել: Վերը նշվածը եթերային մարմնի մասին փաստեր չեին, այլ ենթադրություններ: Ասում են, մարդն ունի նաև մի քանի եթերային մարմիններ, իր նյութական մարմնից զատ, ժողովուրդը նյութական մարմնից բացի մեկ էլ գիտի հոգի բառը… Ինչ վերաբերվում է հեքիաթներին հավատալուն կամ իրատեսական հայացքների մասին՝ Ֆրեյա ջան, հիմա հաստատ այն դարը չի, երբ անհավանականը չի կարող լինել հավանական, միայն այն պատճառով, որ Ֆրեյդը իր հիվանդ ուղեղով երազների մասին ենթադրություններ ա արել: Փորձի՛ր քո սեփական ենթադրություններն ունենալ այն ամենի հետ ինչը քեզ հետ է կատարվում…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  15:04 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  15:02 ----------




> դա կապ չունի՞ հոգեբանական խնդիրների հետ:


Ոչ, կապ չունի: Պարզապես շատ հետաքրքիր էր, թե ի՞նչ եք մտածում այդ հարցի շուրջ:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  15:05 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  15:04 ----------




> Իսկ ես իմ երազներում միշտ ընկնում եմ բարձրահարկի տանիքից  մարմնիցս դուրս եկող իմ խեեեեեեեեեեղճ եթերային մարմին...ես էլ ասում եմ առավոտները, ինչիա ամբողջ մարմինս ցավում


Լավն էր :Hands Up:

----------

wem (28.06.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ես էլ չեմ տեսել մարմնիս վրա ընկնելը, այդպիսի զգացողություն եմ ունեցել: Դու, որ երազումդ ընկել ես, ու՞ր ես հասել: Վերը նշվածը եթերային մարմնի մասին փաստեր չեին, այլ ենթադրություններ: Ասում են, մարդն ունի նաև մի քանի եթերային մարմիններ, իր նյութական մարմնից զատ, ժողովուրդը նյութական մարմնից բացի մեկ էլ գիտի հոգի բառը… Ինչ վերաբերվում է հեքիաթներին հավատալուն կամ իրատեսական հայացքների մասին՝ Ֆրեյա ջան, հիմա հաստատ այն դարը չի, երբ անհավանականը չի կարող լինել հավանական, միայն այն պատճառով, որ Ֆրեյդը իր հիվանդ ուղեղով երազների մասին ենթադրություններ ա արել: Փորձի՛ր քո սեփական ենթադրություններն ունենալ այն ամենի հետ ինչը քեզ հետ է կատարվում…


Լավ, որ տուգանային չստանամ, սենց ասեմ  :Jpit: 



> ս էլ չեմ տեսել մարմնիս վրա ընկնելը, այդպիսի զգացողություն եմ ունեցել: Դու, որ երազումդ ընկել ես, ու՞ր ես հասել: Վերը նշվածը եթերային մարմնի մասին փաստեր չեին, այլ ենթադրություններ:


Ես ընկնել տեսել եմ ամենաշատը աստիճաններից, երբ աստիճաններ ես իջնում երազում ու դրանք անհայտանում են, հայտվում ես ներքևի հարկում…
Բայց դե դա կապ չունի։ տարբեր մարդիկ ենք, տարբեր հոգեբանական պարամետրերով, հնարավոր է, որ տարբեր երազները տեսեննք ու երբեք նույն երազը չտեսնենք։




> Ինչ վերաբերվում է հեքիաթներին հավատալուն կամ իրատեսական հայացքների մասին՝ Ֆրեյա ջան, հիմա հաստատ այն դարը չի, երբ անհավանականը չի կարող լինել հավանական,


Ինչպես ասվում է իմ սիրած ֆիլմերից մեկում "Времена всегда одинаковые", Tilla ջան, ժամանակներից կախված չի փոխվում երևույթի լինել/չլինելը։ Փոխվում է միայն դրանց նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքը։ 
Իմ կարծիքով, ժամանակակից դարը հոգեբանության ու հոգևորի տեսանկյունից աղբանոց դար է. ամեն դուրսպրծուկ հոգեբան մի բան ծխում է հետո անհիմն եզրակացություններ է անում ու բոլորը նրան սկսում են հավատալ, օրինակ, "Հավատա հաջողությանդ, պատկերացրա այն ու դա կիրականանա"։ 
Իսկ հոգևորի տեսանկյունից... ինչ աղբ տեսություն, կրոն, աղանդ ու իդեյա ֆիքս ասես հորինել են, մարդիկ էլ հավատում են ամեն տեսակի աստրալ մարմինների,աուրաների, չակրաների ու էլի լիքը ծխելու հետևանքների...




> Ֆրեյդը իր հիվանդ ուղեղով երազների մասին ենթադրություններ ա արել


 :Shok:  
Ֆրեյդը հիվանդ չէր, դա նախ, Ֆրեյդի ասածները ավելին քան իրական են, Ֆրեյդը կլինիկական փորձ է ունեցել եւ իր "ասածների" հիման վրա մարդկանց է բուժել նախկինում չբուժվող ու "խելացի" մարդկանց կողմից "հոգու " աղտահարումներից։ Իր հոգեվերլուծությւնների միջոցով նա մարդկանց շատ ծանր նևրոտիկ վիճակներից է հանել, ընդամենը մի բառով։

----------

EgoBrain (28.06.2010), SSS (28.06.2010), Անահիտ (28.06.2010)

----------


## Tila Saryan

Ինչպես ասվում է իմ սիրած ֆիլմերից մեկում "Времена всегда одинаковые", Tilla ջան, ժամանակներից կախված չի փոխվում երևույթի լինել/չլինելը։ Փոխվում է միայն դրանց նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքը։ 
Իմ կարծիքով, ժամանակակից դարը հոգեբանության ու հոգևորի տեսանկյունից աղբանոց դար է. ամեն դուրսպրծուկ հոգեբան մի բան ծխում է հետո անհիմն եզրակացություններ է անում ու բոլորը նրան սկսում են հավատալ, օրինակ, "Հավատա հաջողությանդ, պատկերացրա այն ու դա կիրականանա"։ 
Իսկ հոգևորի տեսանկյունից... ինչ աղբ տեսություն, կրոն, աղանդ ու իդեյա ֆիքս ասես հորինել են, մարդիկ էլ հավատում են ամեն տեսակի աստրալ մարմինների,աուրաների, չակրաների ու էլի լիքը ծխելու հետևանքների...

Քո սիրած ֆիլմում լավ է ասված, բայց ես ի նկատի ունեի տեխնիկայի զարգացումը, երևույթները չեն փոխվում գուցե, բայց նրանց ուսումնասիրելու հնարավորություններն են ավելանում…

Երազները, ըստ իս, քո թեման չի/առանց ագրեսիայի նշույլի եմ ասում/, այս թեմայով քեզ հետ չեմ վիճի, առավել ևս՝ «փուչիկի» համար:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  15:38 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  15:34 ----------




> Ֆրեյդը հիվանդ չէր, դա նախ, Ֆրեյդի ասածները ավելին քան իրական են, Ֆրեյդը կլինիկական փորձ է ունեցել եւ իր "ասածների" հիման վրա մարդկանց է բուժել նախկինում չբուժվող ու "խելացի" մարդկանց կողմից "հոգու " աղտահարումներից։ Իր հոգեվերլուծությւնների միջոցով նա մարդկանց շատ ծանր նևրոտիկ վիճակներից է հանել, ընդամենը մի բառով։


Ինչպես երևում է Ֆրեյդին ուսումնասիրել ես… Ուսումնասիրի՛ր նաև իր աշակերտներից մեկի՝ Էրիխ Ֆրոմի աշխատանքները… Հետո համեմատի՛ր երկուսի աշխատանքները առանձին-առանձին ուսումնասիրելուց հետո քո ինքնազգացողությունը…

----------

Սամսար (28.06.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Քո սիրած ֆիլմում լավ է ասված, բայց ես ի նկատի ունեի տեխնիկայի զարգացումը, երևույթները չեն փոխվում գուցե, բայց նրանց ուսումնասիրելու հնարավորություններն են ավելանում…


Ահա, համաձայն եմ։ Ինչևէ, եթերային մարմին հնարավորություն դեռևս չունի մարդկությունը։ Չգիտեմ՝ ինչն է պատճառը. սարքերի բացակայությունը, թե եթերային մարմնի։
Դրա համար՝ շուտ է դեռ ասել, որ մեր դարում պետք չէ սկեպտիկորեն վերաբերվել նման բաների։



> Երազները, ըստ իս, քո թեման չի/առանց ագրեսիայի նշույլի եմ ասում/, այս թեմայով քեզ հետ չեմ վիճի, առավել ևս՝ «փուչիկի» համար:


Չհասկացա ինչ նկատի ունեիր։ 



> Ինչպես երևում է Ֆրեյդին ուսումնասիրել ես… Ուսումնասիրի՛ր նաև իր աշակերտներից մեկի՝ Էրիխ Ֆրոմի աշխատանքները… Հետո համեմատի՛ր երկուսի աշխատանքները առանձին-առանձին ուսումնասիրելուց հետո քո ինքնազգացողությունը…


Չէ, Ֆրեյդին շատ քիչ եմ ուսումնասիրել, պատճառներից մեկն այն է, որ աշխատում եմ հեռու մնալ մարդու հոգեբանությունը բացատրող բացահայտումներ կարդալուց։ Դրանք շատ հետաքրքիր են իհարկե, բայց երբեմն սկսում են խանգարել երջանիկ ապրելուն։ Վառ օրինակ՝ հոգեբանները։ Կյանքումս դեռ հոգեկանը չխանգարված հոգեբան չեմ տեսել։
Համենայնդեպս, շնորհակալ եմ խորհրդի համար  :Smile:

----------


## Tila Saryan

«Փուչիկի համար», այսինքն՝ տվյալ դեպքում մի թեմա, որի շուրջ վիճելու համար, թե՛ երկուսիս իմացածն է քիչ, թե՛ գիտական փաստերը. վիճում ենք մի բանի շուրջ, ինչի մասին հստակ գիտելիքներ չունենք:

Եթե ժամանակ ունենաս, կարդա՛ Էրիխ Ֆրոմի «Սիրելու արվեստը», իրոք խորհուրդ եմ տալիս բոլորին…

----------

Սամսար (28.06.2010)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Էրիխ Ֆրոմը ու իրա "Սիրո արվեստը"  շատ հետաքրքիր են... իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է երազներին` ամեն օր մի երազ եմ տեսնում ,,,,փոքր ժամանակ կրկնվող երազ ունեի,,,բայց հիմա միշտ տարբեր եմ տեսնում... չնայած չեմ հավատում երազներին,, բայց տեսնելու պրոցեսը շատ եմ սիրում հետաքրքիր են,,մանավանդ սարսափ երազներս... :Shok:  :Smile:

----------


## Tila Saryan

> Էրիխ Ֆրոմը ու իրա "Սիրո արվեստը"  շատ հետաքրքիր են... իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է երազներին` ամեն օր մի երազ եմ տեսնում ,,,,փոքր ժամանակ կրկնվող երազ ունեի,,,բայց հիմա միշտ տարբեր եմ տեսնում... չնայած չեմ հավատում երազներին,, բայց տեսնելու պրոցեսը շատ եմ սիրում հետաքրքիր են,,մանավանդ սարսափ երազներս...


Ես նույնպես փոքր ժամանակ նույն երազն էի տեսնում, և որքան հասկացա մեզանից շատերն են մանուկ հասակում կրկնվող երազներ տեսել, իրոք հետաքրքիր է… Իսկ տեսե՞լ եք երազներ, որոնցում Բարձրյալն/կամ ասենք ճերմակ սավանով մի խորհրդավոր ծերունի/ է ձեզ հետ հաղորդակցվել ինչ-որ ձևով:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Ես նույնպես փոքր ժամանակ նույն երազն էի տեսնում, և որքան հասկացա մեզանից շատերն են մանուկ հասակում կրկնվող երազներ տեսել, իրոք հետաքրքիր է… Իսկ տեսե՞լ եք երազներ, որոնցում Բարձրյալն/կամ ասենք ճերմակ սավանով մի խորհրդավոր ծերունի/ է ձեզ հետ հաղորդակցվել ինչ-որ ձևով:


 Չէ ... :Xeloq:  իմ մոտ հակառակը էդ շատ կրկնվող երազիս մեջ մի քանդված շենքի մոտ ցեխոտ շորերով ծերունի էր նստած,,,ես մամաիս հետ էի...մամաս ինձ միշտ մենակ էր թողնում էդ ցերունու մոտ...գիտեի, որ էդ վատ է,լաց էի լինում,վախենում էի,,,հետո հասկացա վոր վախենալ պետկ չի,,էդ ծերունին ինձ ոչինչ չէր ասում,միայն աչքերիս մեջ եր նայում......ու էլ էդ երազը չտեսա... :Smile:

----------


## Սամսար

Քերրի, դու տեսել էս Նրան, ում պետք է տեսնեիր։ Առաջին հերթին, Նրան պետք է տեսնել նաև ծեր ու ցեխոտ, որ քո ներսում Նրա վրայի ցեխը մաքրես ու տեսնես-ընդունես Լույսը։ Նա կարող է նաև պարզապես Մարդ-Արարածը լինել։ Շարունակիր սիրել  նաև մարդկանց, Մայրիկիդ՝ հատկապես։

----------

Quyr Qery (29.06.2010)

----------


## Yevuk

Ես էլ երազումս միշտ տեսնում եմ, որ ավտովթարի եմ ենթարկվում կամ վազելուց ընկնում եմ: Չգիտեմ ինչի բայց շատ հաճախ են այս երազները կրկնվում մոտս: Շատ կուզեի կարդալ երազների տեսության ու մեկնաբանության մասին գիրք ու հատկապես Ֆրեյդի մեկնաբանությամբ:
Չիշտն ասած հենց նոր մի բան հիշեցի. ժամանակին մի հոդված էի կարդում երազների մասին ու այնտեղ ասվում էր, որ երազների մեջ մեզ անծանոթ մարդիք հենց մենք ենք, մեր էությունը ուղղակի անծանոթ դեմքերով ու ինչ, որ նրանք երազում անում են, դրանք այն գործողություններն են, որոնք մենք կանեինք: Ճիշտն ասաց, չգիտեմ տվյալ տեսակետը ինչքանով է ճիշտ, բայց ես իմ մի երազը իմ ձևով մեկնաբանեցի ու եզրեր գտա այս տեսություն հետ:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Քերրի, դու տեսել էս Նրան, ում պետք է տեսնեիր։ Առաջին հերթին, Նրան պետք է տեսնել նաև ծեր ու ցեխոտ, որ քո ներսում Նրա վրայի ցեխը մաքրես ու տեսնես-ընդունես Լույսը։ Նա կարող է նաև պարզապես Մարդ-Արարածը լինել։ Շարունակիր սիրել  նաև մարդկանց, Մայրիկիդ՝ հատկապես։


Գիտեք ես միշտ հավատացել եմ Աստծո գոյությանը,,, մանավանդ երբ փոքր էի... հետո հավատս մարեց... մի անգամ երազ տեսա, թե իբր ես մի մութ սենյակում եմ,,, գետինը թաց էր,,,հանկարծ դիմացս լուսավորվեց ու խաչ տեսա հետևից Հիսուսը դուրս եկավ ու ժպտաց..արթնացա ու էդ երազը էլ չտեսա...ոչ էլ իմաստը հասկացա... :Sad:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> «Փուչիկի համար», այսինքն՝ տվյալ դեպքում մի թեմա, որի շուրջ վիճելու համար, թե՛ երկուսիս իմացածն է քիչ, թե՛ գիտական փաստերը. վիճում ենք մի բանի շուրջ, ինչի մասին *հստակ գիտելիքներ* չունենք:
> 
> Եթե ժամանակ ունենաս, կարդա՛ Էրիխ Ֆրոմի «Սիրելու արվեստը», իրոք խորհուրդ եմ տալիս բոլորին…


 :Shok: 

Գուցե ամբողջովին բացահայտված չէ երազների էությունը, պատճառները, դրանց նշանակություն։ Գուցե դեռ հարցեր կան, որ *հստակ*  չեն, բայց ահագին բան հստակ է։
Այն, որ երազները մեր ուղեղի ծնունդն են եւ ուղղակիորեն կապված են հոգեկան–մտավորի հետ /ոչ թե հոգու/, գոնե այդքանը հստակ է։ 
Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ, ճիշտ ես, "Փուչիկ" թեմաների շուրջ՝ անապացուցելի, անհիմն ենթադրություններ ու ֆանտազիաներ, չարժի։

Իդեպ, այս գիշեր երազ եմ տեսել, որտեղ բացի ինձնից ուրիշ ինձ ծանոթ մարդիկ էլ էին մասնակցում։ Հնարավոր է արդյոք, որ քնելուց հետո բոլորիս հոգիները պայմանավորվում են ու հանդիպում են նույն երազում՞ Այսինքն, բոլորս նույն երազը պետք է տեսնենք։
Իսկ եթե ես քնած եմ ու տեսնում եմ մեկ այլ մարդու, ով քնած չէ, ուրեմն նրա հոգին "փախնում է" իր մեջից, ու գալիս իմ երազի մեջ՞ հմմմ  :Think:

----------

Անահիտ (29.06.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ես էլ երազումս միշտ տեսնում եմ, որ ավտովթարի եմ ենթարկվում կամ վազելուց ընկնում եմ: Չգիտեմ ինչի բայց շատ հաճախ են այս երազները կրկնվում մոտս: Շատ կուզեի կարդալ երազների տեսության ու մեկնաբանության մասին գիրք ու հատկապես Ֆրեյդի մեկնաբանությամբ:
> Չիշտն ասած հենց նոր մի բան հիշեցի. ժամանակին մի հոդված էի կարդում երազների մասին ու այնտեղ ասվում էր, որ երազների մեջ մեզ անծանոթ մարդիք հենց մենք ենք, մեր էությունը ուղղակի անծանոթ դեմքերով ու ինչ, որ նրանք երազում անում են, դրանք այն գործողություններն են, որոնք մենք կանեինք: Ճիշտն ասաց, չգիտեմ տվյալ տեսակետը ինչքանով է ճիշտ, բայց ես իմ մի երազը իմ ձևով մեկնաբանեցի ու եզրեր գտա այս տեսություն հետ:


Եվուկ, իսկ նույն զգացումը կյանքում եղել է քեզ մոտ երբևէ՞ եղել է որ քիչ մնար ավտովթարում հայտնվես՞

----------


## Yevuk

> Եվուկ, իսկ նույն զգացումը կյանքում եղել է քեզ մոտ երբևէ՞ եղել է որ քիչ մնար ավտովթարում հայտնվես՞


Չէ, տենց բան չի եղել երբեք: Ես էլ եմ դրա մասին մտածել, որ պետք է նման բան եղած լինի, որ տենց երազներ տեսնեմ, բայց ինքս չեմ հիշում տենց դեպք, որ ավտովթար լինի կամ վազելուց ընկնեմ: Դեռ ոչ մի բացատրություն չեմ գտել: Միգուցե հետագայում, որ ժամանակ լինի ավելի խորը ուսումնասիրել երազների մեկնաբանությունը, ինչ-որ բացատրություն գտնեմ:

----------

Ֆրեյա (30.06.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

էսօր երազում Harry Potter-ի հայերեն գիրքն էի ուզում առնեի, գինն էլ՝ 600 դրամ: :LOL:  :Think:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> էսօր երազում Harry Potter-ի հայերեն գիրքն էի ուզում առնեի, գինն էլ՝ 600 դրամ:


Մաքուր երազ  :LOL:     Մի քիչ պսիխոանալիզեմ  :Think: 

Պատահել ա, որ ուզեցել ես նույն գիրքը, ասենք ուրիշ լեզվով առնել, բայց թանկ է եղել ու չես առել՞

----------


## VisTolog

> Մաքուր երազ     Մի քիչ պսիխոանալիզեմ 
> 
> Պատահել ա, որ ուզեցել ես նույն գիրքը, ասենք ուրիշ լեզվով առնել, բայց թանկ է եղել ու չես առել՞


չէ, ուղղակի իմացել եմ, որ էդ գրքի հայերենը չկա, ու չեմ փնտրել: :LOL: 

Նաև դա էր նման երազի պատճառը: :Jpit:

----------


## SSS

> չէ, ուղղակի իմացել եմ, որ էդ գրքի հայերենը չկա, ու չեմ փնտրել:
> 
> Նաև դա էր նման երազի պատճառը:


Առաջին հատորի հայերենը ես ունեմ,նենց որ եսօր ինձ ես տեսնելու, ու չեմ տալու ,որ կարդաս

----------

Ֆրեյա (30.06.2010)

----------


## Tila Saryan

> Գուցե ամբողջովին բացահայտված չէ երազների էությունը, պատճառները, դրանց նշանակություն։ Գուցե դեռ հարցեր կան, որ *հստակ*  չեն, բայց ահագին բան հստակ է։
> Այն, որ երազները մեր ուղեղի ծնունդն են եւ ուղղակիորեն կապված են հոգեկան–մտավորի հետ /ոչ թե հոգու/, գոնե այդքանը հստակ է։ 
> Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ, ճիշտ ես, "Փուչիկ" թեմաների շուրջ՝ անապացուցելի, անհիմն ենթադրություններ ու ֆանտազիաներ, չարժի։
> 
> Իդեպ, այս գիշեր երազ եմ տեսել, որտեղ բացի ինձնից ուրիշ ինձ ծանոթ մարդիկ էլ էին մասնակցում։ Հնարավոր է արդյոք, որ քնելուց հետո բոլորիս հոգիները պայմանավորվում են ու հանդիպում են նույն երազում՞ Այսինքն, բոլորս նույն երազը պետք է տեսնենք։
> Իսկ եթե ես քնած եմ ու տեսնում եմ մեկ այլ մարդու, ով քնած չէ, ուրեմն նրա հոգին "փախնում է" իր մեջից, ու գալիս իմ երազի մեջ՞ հմմմ


Հարցդ հետաքրքիրն է, դու վերջապես հարցիդ միջոցով պատասխանեցիր իմ հարցին/ինչն էլ ես ուզում էի իմանալ/, շնորհակալ եմ:

Մի այսպիսի հետաքրքիր փաստ ևս. երազում տեսնում ես մեկին, ում մասին վաղուց չես մտածել, և ոչ էլ այդ անձին վերջերս ես տեսել/ասում են, իբր երազներում ամփոփվում է ապրածդ օրը/, արթնանում ես, և այդ անձը կա՛մ զանգահարում է, կա՛մ նրան տեսնում ես օրինակ՝ փողոցում, կա՛մ ինչ-որ մեկը խոսում է այդ անձի մասին, և էլի բազում «կամ» էր… Ի"նչ եք մտածում այսպիսի դեպքերի մասին:

Ֆրեյա, ինչ նկատի ունեիր «հոգեկան-մտավոր» գրելիս:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:24 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:16 ----------




> Գիտեք ես միշտ հավատացել եմ Աստծո գոյությանը,,, մանավանդ երբ փոքր էի... հետո հավատս մարեց... մի անգամ երազ տեսա, թե իբր ես մի մութ սենյակում եմ,,, գետինը թաց էր,,,հանկարծ դիմացս լուսավորվեց ու խաչ տեսա հետևից Հիսուսը դուրս եկավ ու ժպտաց..արթնացա ու էդ երազը էլ չտեսա...ոչ էլ իմաստը հասկացա...


Բա ասում ես չես տեսել Բարձրյալին… Նա ժպտաց, կարևորն էլ դա է,  երազիդ իմաստը միայն դու կհասկանաս, երբ ժամանակը գա...

----------


## Անահիտ

> Մի այսպիսի հետաքրքիր փաստ ևս. երազում տեսնում ես մեկին, ում մասին վաղուց չես մտածել, և ոչ էլ այդ անձին վերջերս ես տեսել/ասում են, իբր երազներում ամփոփվում է ապրածդ օրը/, արթնանում ես, և այդ անձը կա՛մ զանգահարում է, կա՛մ նրան տեսնում ես օրինակ՝ փողոցում, կա՛մ ինչ-որ մեկը խոսում է այդ անձի մասին, և էլի բազում «կամ» էր… Ի"նչ եք մտածում այսպիսի դեպքերի մասին:
> 
>  ...


հնարավոր է, որ չես գիտակցում, բայց ինչ-որ խոսակցություն ես լսել այդ անձի վերաբերյալ, որ նա պետք է գա մյուս օրը, կամ առիթ կա, ասենք իրա դասարանցու ծնունդն է, որը ձեր հարևանն է, իսկ ենթագիտակցությունդ հիշումա, որ նա անպայման այդ օրը կգա
հնարավորա, որ երեկ կամ նախորդ օրերին մի պահ տեսել ես այդ մարդուն մոտակայքում, բայց գիտակցությունդ չի ֆիքսել

օրինակ Ֆրոյդը պատմում է, որ մի օր փողոցով քայլելիս չգիտես ինչի մտաբերել է իր հիվանդներից մեկին, որին վաղուց չի տեսել, անցել է մի քանի րոպե կամ ժամ ու հենց այդ հիվանդին է հանդիպել այդ փողոցի վրա գտնվող խանութում
Ֆրոյդը վեր է լուծել և հասկացել, որ մի ակնթարթ միգուցե տեսել էր իր նախկին հիվանդին դիմացի մայթին, բայց դա այնքան կարճ է տևել, որ չի հասել գիտակցությանը

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Էս վերջերս կռիվ եմ անում երազներումս: Այնպիսի մարդկանց հետ եմ վիճում, որ մանկուց ներքուստ հակադրվել եմ, բայց ներկայումս ոչ մի կապ չկա ու կռվելու կարիք էլ չկա: Սա Տիլա Սարյանի ասածի օրինակ է երևի:

----------


## Tila Saryan

> հնարավոր է, որ չես գիտակցում, բայց ինչ-որ խոսակցություն ես լսել այդ անձի վերաբերյալ, որ նա պետք է գա մյուս օրը, կամ առիթ կա, ասենք իրա դասարանցու ծնունդն է, որը ձեր հարևանն է, իսկ ենթագիտակցությունդ հիշումա, որ նա անպայման այդ օրը կգա
> հնարավորա, որ երեկ կամ նախորդ օրերին մի պահ տեսել ես այդ մարդուն մոտակայքում, բայց գիտակցությունդ չի ֆիքսել
> 
> օրինակ Ֆրոյդը պատմում է, որ մի օր փողոցով քայլելիս չգիտես ինչի մտաբերել է իր հիվանդներից մեկին, որին վաղուց չի տեսել, անցել է մի քանի րոպե կամ ժամ ու հենց այդ հիվանդին է հանդիպել այդ փողոցի վրա գտնվող խանութում
> Ֆրոյդը վեր է լուծել և հասկացել, որ մի ակնթարթ միգուցե տեսել էր իր նախկին հիվանդին դիմացի մայթին, բայց դա այնքան կարճ է տևել, որ չի հասել գիտակցությանը


Քանի որ նման դեպքեր ինձ հետ մի քանի անգամ են պատահել, ես այդ երևույթին սկսեցի ուշադրություն դարձնել: Խոսքս պատահական հանդիպման մասին է, տեսնում ես երազում, ում վաղուց չէիր տեսել, և հաջորդ օրը ՊԱՏԱՀԱԿԱՆ հանդիպում ես նրան… Կամ օրինակ առարկաները, ասենք վաղուց կորած մի իր ես տեսնում երազում, արթնանում ես, երազդ էլ չես հիշում, բայց հանկարծ այդ իրն ես տեսնում… Իրոք նման դեպքեր չեն եղե՞լ Ձեզ հետ:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:18 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:14 ----------




> Էս վերջերս կռիվ եմ անում երազներումս: Այնպիսի մարդկանց հետ եմ վիճում, որ մանկուց ներքուստ հակադրվել եմ, բայց ներկայումս ոչ մի կապ չկա ու կռվելու կարիք էլ չկա: Սա Տիլա Սարյանի ասածի օրինակ է երևի:


Հետաքրքիր է, կհանդիպե՞ս /կամ ինչ-որ մեկից կլսես նրանց մասին/  նրանց մոտ օրերս: Եթե այդպես լինի, կգրես, լա՞վ: Չնայած չի բացառվում, որ դու հիմա էլ ինչ-որ անձանց հետ ներքուստ հակադրվում ես, բայց երազում տեսնում ես մանկության հակառակորդներիդ…

----------


## Անահիտ

պատահականություններ էլ են լինում)

----------


## Tila Saryan

> պատահականություններ էլ են լինում)


Ասում են 3 ամգամ կրկնվելուց հետո, արդեն ասում են՝ օրինաչափություն է :Wink:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Հարցդ հետաքրքիրն է, դու վերջապես հարցիդ միջոցով պատասխանեցիր իմ հարցին/ինչն էլ ես ուզում էի իմանալ/, շնորհակալ եմ:
> 
> Ֆրեյա, ինչ նկատի ունեիր «հոգեկան-մտավոր» գրելիս:


Համաձայն չեմ։ Իմ հարցը հակառակն ակներև դարձնելու նպատակ ուներ եւ ոչ մի կերպ պատասխան չի տալիս հարցերին։

Նկատի ունեմ, որ երազները ուղեղի բարդ պրոցեսսների արյունք են, գուցե վերլուծական, գուցե՝ ավելորդ աղբից ազատվելու եւ հոգեբանական ստրեսսները կարգավորելու։  Այսպես ասած՝ հոգեկան վիճակի "ռեստարտ" են, օրվա ընթացքում կուտակված ժամանակավոր "ֆայլերի" հեռացում։

Կարծում եմ, երազները որոշակի կարգավորիչ դեռ են խաղում պսիխիկայի համար։
Ասելով հոգեկան–մտավոր, նկատի ունեի պսիխո մենտալ բնույթ ունեն, ոչ թե սպիրիտուալ։

----------

Անահիտ (30.06.2010)

----------


## Tila Saryan

> Համաձայն չեմ։ Իմ հարցը հակառակն ակներև դարձնելու նպատակ ուներ եւ ոչ մի կերպ պատասխան չի տալիս հարցերին։
> 
> Նկատի ունեմ, որ երազները ուղեղի բարդ պրոցեսսների արյունք են, գուցե վերլուծական, գուցե՝ ավելորդ աղբից ազատվելու եւ հոգեբանական ստրեսսները կարգավորելու։  Այսպես ասած՝ հոգեկան վիճակի "ռեստարտ" են, օրվա ընթացքում կուտակված ժամանակավոր "ֆայլերի" հեռացում։
> 
> Կարծում եմ, երազները որոշակի կարգավորիչ դեռ են խաղում պսիխիկայի համար։
> Ասելով հոգեկան–մտավոր, նկատի ունեի պսիխո մենտալ բնույթ ունեն, ոչ թե սպիրիտուալ։


Դե եթե քեզ համար կարևոր է ապացուցել հակառակը մի բանի, ինչի մասին պարզապես կարծիք է հայտնվել, համարի՛ր, որ հակառակն ապացուցել ես :Wink: 

2-րդ հարցիս պատասխանել ե՞ս, տերմիններո՞վ :Sad: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:42 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:40 ----------




> իսկ 5 անգամ կրկնվելուց հետո՝ սովորությո՞ւն


10 անգամից հետո էլ՝ ապրելակերպ :Smile:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Հետաքրքիր է, կհանդիպե՞ս /կամ ինչ-որ մեկից կլսես նրանց մասին/  նրանց մոտ օրերս: Եթե այդպես լինի, կգրես, լա՞վ: Չնայած չի բացառվում, որ դու հիմա էլ ինչ-որ անձանց հետ ներքուստ հակադրվում ես, բայց երազում տեսնում ես մանկության հակառակորդներիդ…


Մեկին երեկ եմ հանդիպել, ու ամեն պահ վախենում էի, որ վեճ կլինի, բայց շատ հանգիստ և օգնելուն պատրաստ խոսակցությւոն էր:  :Smile:

----------


## Tila Saryan

> Մեկին երեկ եմ հանդիպել, ու ամեն պահ վախենում էի, որ վեճ կլինի, բայց շատ հանգիստ և օգնելուն պատրաստ խոսակցությւոն էր:


Շնորհակալ եմ, ես համոզվեցի, որ նման երազների մասին արժե մտածել…

----------


## VisTolog

Էս անգամ էլ երազում Ռուֆուսն ինձ համոզում էր իր հետ գնալ Եվրոտեսիլ երգելու: :Jpit:

----------

Էլիզե (25.08.2010), ՆանՍ (26.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (25.08.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

փոքր ժամանակ երազները ավելի տպավորիչ էին, ավելի մեծ էմոցիաներ էի ապրում, իմ «պրյոմները ունեի»՝
ա. բարձրությունից որ թռնեի, կարթնանայի,
բ. որ քարանայի տեղում /իրար չգայի/ ինձ ոչ ոք չէր տեսնի,
գ. աչքերս որ փակեի, կրկին կարթնանայի,
ե. երբեմն իմանում էի, որ քաղցր երազում եմ, չէի ուզում զարթնել, 
զ. իսկ երբեմն, կաշմառ երազում, ուզում էի արագ զարթնել,
է. երբեմն երազների կեսից /առավոտվա կողմերը/ կարծես մանրից զարթնում էի, և դա զգալով՝ չէի ուզում զարթնել, ուզում էի շարունակությունը տեսնել, բայց արթեն սկսում էի երազել, և ոչ թե երազ տեսնել /տարբերությունը այն էր որ այստեղ ամբողջովին ես էի կառավարում պատմությունը, և անկանխատեսելիության ֆակտորը չկար/
ը. և այլն...

Իսկ այժմ, արդեն երկար ժամանակ ա կորել ա այս ամենը, կարծես էլ երազ չտեսնեմ, էլ են չի :Sad:  այս ամենից ոչ մի բան չի մնացել :Sad:

----------

Freeman (27.08.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

Իջեք..Իջեք երազներ..  :Smile:  Այնքաաաաան գաղտնիքներ  են կարողանում բացահայտել  երազները,  բայց միայն  այն դեպքում,  երբ մարդ ունակ է  լինում,  ավելի ճիշտ`կյանքի  ընթացքում սովորում է  պարզել  իր  իսկ տեսած  երազի  նշանակությունը: Մի  կարևոր բան  էլ  կա. պետք  է կարողանաս  հիշել տպավորված երազդ, քո մեջ վերլուծել, որովհետև  այն քեզ անպայման  հուշում  է , թե հետագայում արվելիք  քայլերդ  ինչպիսի արդյունք  կտան.  կարող  է վաղը չէ,  բայց, հավատացեք,  տարիներ անց  էլ   դրանք  իրականանում  են:
Եղել է իմ  կյանքում դեպք, երբ քնել  եմ մի  կարևոր հարցի  մասին  մտածելով  ու  հաստատ  որոշած,  որ վաղը հենց  էդպես  եմ  անելու,  բայց արի  ու  տես , երազս  այլ բան է ինձ  հուշել,որ իմ  մտածածը կբերեի հետագայում ինձ  համար  մի  մեծ սխալի:  Եվ չարեցի  այն,  ինչ, որոշել  էի  ու 2 տարի  անց ես հասկացա, թե  ինչքան ճիշտ  եմ  վարվել երազներիս  հուշումներին  լսելով, որովհետև նրանք  մի  ուղի  են  ցույց  տալիս , որից  շեղվելու  դեպքում  հաստատ կանգնում  ենք  որոշակի պրոբլեմների առաջ`ինքներս նույնիսկ չգիտակցելով,  որ շատ  հեշտ  կարելի  էր խուսափել  դրանցից `   ականջալուր  լինելով երազիդ  ճշմարտությանը:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Իջեք..Իջեք երազներ..  Այնքաաաաան գաղտնիքներ  են կարողանում բացահայտել  երազները,  բայց միայն  այն դեպքում,  երբ մարդ ունակ է  լինում,  ավելի ճիշտ`կյանքի  ընթացքում սովորում է  պարզել  իր  իսկ տեսած  երազի  նշանակությունը: Մի  կարևոր բան  էլ  կա. պետք  է կարողանաս  հիշել տպավորված երազդ, քո մեջ վերլուծել, որովհետև  այն քեզ անպայման  հուշում  է , թե հետագայում արվելիք  քայլերդ  ինչպիսի արդյունք  կտան.  *կարող  է վաղը չէ,  բայց, հավատացեք,  տարիներ անց  էլ   դրանք  իրականանում  են:*
> Եղել է իմ  կյանքում դեպք, երբ քնել  եմ մի  կարևոր հարցի  մասին  մտածելով  ու  հաստատ  որոշած,  որ վաղը հենց  էդպես  եմ  անելու,  բայց արի  ու  տես , երազս  այլ բան է ինձ  հուշել,որ իմ  մտածածը կբերեի հետագայում ինձ  համար  մի  մեծ սխալի:  Եվ չարեցի  այն,  ինչ, որոշել  էի  ու 2 տարի  անց ես հասկացա, թե  ինչքան ճիշտ  եմ  վարվել երազներիս  հուշումներին  լսելով, որովհետև նրանք  մի  ուղի  են  ցույց  տալիս , որից  շեղվելու  դեպքում  հաստատ կանգնում  ենք  որոշակի պրոբլեմների առաջ`ինքներս նույնիսկ չգիտակցելով,  որ շատ  հեշտ  կարելի  էր խուսափել  դրանցից `   *ականջալուր  լինելով երազիդ  ճշմարտությանը*:


Ոչ մի երազ էլ պետք չի հիշել,երազահաններ քրքրել, հավատալ, որ վաղը թե՞ մյուս օրը կկատարվի: Եթե ես ինչ- որ բան տեսածիցս հավատամ, այդպես էլ լինելու ա՝ ինչ էլ լինի երազի հետ եմ կապելու: Մարդու ենթագիտակցությունը  նաև «ախմախ» բաներով  ա լցված ու հիմնականում հենց էտ «ախմախ» բաներն են արտացոլվում երազների մեջ: Իսկ քո ասածը "вещие сны"-ին ա, երբ մարդու կյանքում տեղի ունեցող ինչ- որ իրադարձություն կապված ապագայի, թե անցյալի հետ,  երազի միջոցով արտապատկերվում են : Ի միջայլոց նման երազներ երկրագնդում ապրող մարդկանցից ընդհամենը 2%-ն ա տեսնում, փաստորեն դու այդ տոկոսի մեջ ես մտնում:  :Blush: 

Հ.Գ. Լավն ա էլի ակումբը:  :Love:

----------

Tig (30.09.2010), ՆանՍ (26.08.2010)

----------


## Կաթիլ

անցած գիշերվա երազս որ հիշում եմ  :Scare:  
Խելքիս փչեց կշեռքին կանգնեմ, մի հատ տղա դեբիլի ժպիտով, - 170 կիլո ես  :Crazy:  : 
Բա էսքանից հետո էլ կուզե՞մ երազ տեսնեմ  ::}:  էլ ուր մնաց հավատամ…  :Black Eye:

----------

Ariadna (26.08.2010), VisTolog (30.09.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Բավական հետաքրքիր երազ եմ տեսել...
Մեր տանն էի, ինչ որ մեկը զենք էր բերել իր ատրիբուտներով, ես պիտի գնեի այդ զենքը: Բայց դե մինչ այդ օգտագործած չկայի, ու նա պիտի ինձ կրակել սովորեցներ: Սակայն ես առա զենքը քանդած վիճակ էր շատ արագ ինքս ինձ առանց իր օգնության հավաքեցի զենքը և փորձարկեցի: Ու տենց... միանգամից ինքս ինձ կրակել սովորեցի ու զենքը գնեցի... ինչ որ մեկը եթե կարողանա բացատրություն տալ, շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ...

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Բավական հետաքրքիր երազ եմ տեսել...
> Մեր տանն էի, ինչ որ մեկը զենք էր բերել իր ատրիբուտներով, ես պիտի գնեի այդ զենքը: Բայց դե մինչ այդ օգտագործած չկայի, ու նա պիտի ինձ կրակել սովորեցներ: Սակայն ես առա զենքը քանդած վիճակ էր շատ արագ ինքս ինձ առանց իր օգնության հավաքեցի զենքը և փորձարկեցի: Ու տենց... միանգամից ինքս ինձ կրակել սովորեցի ու զենքը գնեցի... ինչ որ մեկը եթե կարողանա բացատրություն տալ, շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ...


Հարութ ջան մտածում  եմ, որ կարողա  մեկը քեզ  մի  շատ  կարևոր գործ առաջարկի,  որը ընդհանրապես  կապ չունենա քո  երաժշտական  աշխարհի հետ,  ու  էդ մարդը փորձի  քեզ  ծանոթացնել  այդ նոր  գործին,  որը հլը ամբողջական  չի,"կառուցողական" աշխատանքներ պիտի  տարվեն:Իսկ դու նույնիսկ  այնքան խելացի  գտնվես,  որ  առանց  իրա օգնության  էլ գործից  գլուխ հանես  ու  միանգամից  մտնես  էդ գործարքի  մեջ: Նենց, որ  շատ լավ  ու  քո  ապագայի  համար կարևոր երազ  ես  տեսել :Hands Up:  :Wink:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Բավական հետաքրքիր երազ եմ տեսել...
> Մեր տանն էի, ինչ որ մեկը զենք էր բերել իր ատրիբուտներով, ես պիտի գնեի այդ զենքը: Բայց դե մինչ այդ օգտագործած չկայի, ու նա պիտի ինձ կրակել սովորեցներ: Սակայն ես առա զենքը քանդած վիճակ էր շատ արագ ինքս ինձ առանց իր օգնության հավաքեցի զենքը և փորձարկեցի: Ու տենց... միանգամից ինքս ինձ կրակել սովորեցի ու զենքը գնեցի... ինչ որ մեկը եթե կարողանա բացատրություն տալ, շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ...


 Իսկ հետաքրքիր է, դու երաժշտական գործիքներ նվագել հեշտ ես սովորում՞
Օրինակ, դեպք եղել է, որ մի գործիք վերցնես ու շատ արագ նվագել սովորես դրանով, նոր գործիք նկատի ունեմ՞

Իսկ վերջերս նոր գործիքի վրա սովորելու մտահղացումներ չես ունեցել՞ Կամ երազանք, կամ նպատակ՞

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  12:33 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  12:27 ----------

Ես այս գիշեր երազ եմ տեսել, որ հեծանիվ ենք քշում ինչ–որ կիսաանապատային վայրերում, ես առաջ եմ ընկնում, ինչ–որ մեկը հետս պետք է գա, բայց չի շտապում գալ... հետո շատ չեմ հիշում...
Շարունակությունում տեղափոխվում է երազը ինչ–որ մութ, բետոնե պատերով հսկայական գործարան, որտեղ մեջտեղը բասեին է, մենք էլ կողքերով ենք կանգնած, հսկայական դարպասների մոտ։ Մեր հետ եղած մարդկանցից մեկը կարմիր կոճակ է սեղմում, ու մի հատ հսկայական տրակտորատիպ մեքենա գալիս է դեպի մեր կողմը։ Հետո ինչոր մեկը ոնց որ թե ընկնում էմեր հետևից ու սկսում ենք աստիճաններով ներքև փախնել ու հայտնվում ենք ինչ–որ սպորտային թիմի հանդերձարանում, սկսում ենք մեր շորերը փոխել, որ խաղի դուրս գանք։

հ.գ. Գործարանը մարմնացել է երազումս Return To Castle Wolfenstein խաղի միսիաներից մեկից, սուզանավերի գործարանի միսիան... Մարդիկ ու տեղի ունեցող իրադարձությունները մի քանի շաբաթ իրականացած դեպքերի մոդելավորումն էր, կրկնությունը։ 
Լրիվ ենթագիտակցություն  :Love:

----------


## Հարդ

> Հարութ ջան մտածում  եմ, որ կարողա  մեկը քեզ  մի  շատ  կարևոր գործ առաջարկի,  որը ընդհանրապես  կապ չունենա քո  երաժշտական  աշխարհի հետ,  ու  էդ մարդը փորձի  քեզ  ծանոթացնել  այդ նոր  գործին,  որը հլը ամբողջական  չի,"կառուցողական" աշխատանքներ պիտի  տարվեն:Իսկ դու նույնիսկ  այնքան խելացի  գտնվես,  որ  առանց  իրա օգնության  էլ գործից  գլուխ հանես  ու  միանգամից  մտնես  էդ գործարքի  մեջ: Նենց, որ  շատ լավ  ու  քո  ապագայի  համար կարևոր երազ  ես  տեսել


Ախր նենց բան ես ասում... ես հիմա երաժշտական ոլորտում ոչ մի սպասելիք չունեմ մոտ ապագայի համար... էլ ուր մնաց ուրիշ բնագավառ...




> Իսկ հետաքրքիր է, դու երաժշտական գործիքներ նվագել հեշտ ես սովորում՞
> Օրինակ, դեպք եղել է, որ մի գործիք վերցնես ու շատ արագ նվագել սովորես դրանով, նոր գործիք նկատի ունեմ՞
> 
> Իսկ վերջերս նոր գործիքի վրա սովորելու մտահղացումներ չես ունեցել՞ Կամ երազանք, կամ նպատակ՞


Դե ասենք եղել ա, որ մի գործիք վերցրել եմ ու շատ կարճ ժամանակում մի բան դրանով նվագել: Ասենք այնպիսի գործիք չի էլ հանդիպել, որ վերցնեմ ու չկարողանամ (միայն մի գործիք կար, էն էլ հատուկ տեխնիկա էր պետք դա նվագելու համար):
Չէ, նոր գործիք նվագելու մտահաղացում կունեմ, իսկ երազանք կամ նպատակ կար, մինչև էրեկ: Երեկ ամբողջը փշրվեց (մոտ ապագայի համար):

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Դե ասենք եղել ա, որ մի գործիք վերցրել եմ ու շատ կարճ ժամանակում մի բան դրանով նվագել: Ասենք այնպիսի գործիք չի էլ հանդիպել, որ վերցնեմ ու չկարողանամ (միայն մի գործիք կար, էն էլ հատուկ տեխնիկա էր պետք դա նվագելու համար):
> Չէ, նոր գործիք նվագելու մտահաղացում կունեմ, իսկ երազանք կամ նպատակ կար, մինչև էրեկ: Երեկ ամբողջը փշրվեց (մոտ ապագայի համար):


  :Smile:  Չգիտեմ, գուցե Ֆրեյդը միանգամից ասեր, ոնց որ թե մի բանի տիրապետելու, սիտուացիան վերահսկման տակ պահելու հետ կապ ունեցող մի բան ոնց որ լինի։

Ես օրինակ, երբ մի նոր երաժշտական գործիք էի սովորում նվագել, այդպիսի երազ տեսել եմ, որ այդ գործիքով ընտիր նվագում եմ  :Jpit:  Ուղղակի զենք...  :Think: 
հուսանք, չես որոշել պրոֆեսիոնալ քիլեր դառնալ  :Smile:

----------


## Հարդ

> Չգիտեմ, գուցե Ֆրեյդը միանգամից ասեր, ոնց որ թե մի բանի տիրապետելու, *սիտուացիան վերահսկման տակ պահելու հետ կապ ունեցող մի բան ոնց որ լինի*


Այ շատ ճիշտ էր ասված...  գուցե հենց դա էր իմաստը...

----------


## VisTolog

Վերջերս էնքան տարօրինակ երազներ եմ տեսնում: :Jpit: 
Մի մասի բացատրությունն ունեմ, մնացածինն էլ ենթաադրում եմ…

1. Ցերեկով արևի կենտրոնում երևացող սև շրջան, որը երազում լուսնի խավարում էր համարվում: Հեռախոսով նկարելիս պարզ դարձավ, որ դա ոչ թե լուսինն է, այլ ինչ-որ պտտվող шар, որն ինձ մոտենալով անցավ…
2. Մի քանի մարդկանցով նկարվում ենք դրսում: Ես բռնում եմ մի աղջկա ձեռքը, ում նկատմամբ անտարբեր եմ: Նկարվելուց հետո մեզնից փոքր բարձրության վրա սկսում են սպիտակ ճայեր թռչել: Հավաքվեցին միասին մի գծով ու կորան: 
3. Լեռան վրա էինք, մի քանի հոգով կանգնած: Մոտ մի 10 հոգի կլինեինք: Լեռն այնքան էր թեք, որ այդ թեքության վրա նույնիսկ պառկելն էր վտանգավոր, կարող էիր սահելով ընկնել: Արդեն չեմ հիշում թե ով էր կողքինս, բայց իրեն ասում եմ, որ գնանք քիչ այնկողմ, որտեղ մի քիչ քարոտ է, որ կարողանանք գոնե դրանցից բռնվելով բարձրանալ: Հետաքրքիրն այդ լեռան վրա ուսուցչի ներկայությունն էր, ով ինչ-որ դաս էր տալիս: Դե եթե ուսուցիչ էր, պետքա հարցներ «էդ ի՞նչ եք անում» :LOL:  ես էլ ասեցի, որ գնում ենք այնկողմ, որ հեշտ բարձրանանք:

4-րդը էն միակ երազնա, որ աննկարագրելի զգացողություններ տվեց և՛ երազում, և՛ նույնիսկ երազից հետո: Ես ունենում եմ ժամանակի գիրք և կարողանում եմ ժամանակով ճանապարհորդել: Պատահաբար ես հայտնվում եմ մի տեղ ու տեսնում 2 տարեկան այն աղջկան, ում սիրում եմ: Տեսնում եմ իր առաջին քայլերը, խաղերը… :Love:  Իրեն չեմ կպնում: Երբ անունով դիմում եմ, քույրը հարցնում է, թե ես որտեղի՞ց եմ իրեն ճանաչում. ես էլ պատասխանում եմ. - կհավատա՞ս, եթե ասեմ 12 տարի հետո մենք իրար սիրելու ենք: 
Հետո ընդհանուր ընկերոջն եմ տեսնում ու էլի նույն հարցը, թե ես որտեղից գիտեմ իր անունը: 
Մտածում եմ. «Փաստորեն, մինչև իր հետ 2010ին ծանոթանալը ես իրեն ճանաչել եմ: Եթե այդպեսա, ուրեմն ինքն էլ ինձա ճանաչել մինչև հանդիպումը… սենց խճճված մտքեր: :LOL: 
Հետո, երբ հետ եմ գալիս ներկա ժամանակ, փորձում եմ մի քանիսին ապացուցել, որ կարողանում եմ ժամանակի մեջ «գնալ-գալ»: Ուղղակի ինձ պետք էր մի փոփոխություն անել նախկինում, որ ապացուցեի իմ ճիշտ լինելը, բայց ցավոք չէր կարելի անցյալում ինչ-որ բան փոփոխել… չնայած, որ այդ պահին հիշում եմ. «Ես ախր նկարվել եմ իմ սիրելիի հետ…»:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Վերջերս էնքան տարօրինակ երազներ եմ տեսնում:
> Մի մասի բացատրությունն ունեմ, մնացածինն էլ ենթաադրում եմ…
> 
> 1. Ցերեկով արևի կենտրոնում երևացող սև շրջան, որը երազում լուսնի խավարում էր համարվում: Հեռախոսով նկարելիս պարզ դարձավ, որ դա ոչ թե լուսինն է, այլ ինչ-որ պտտվող шар, որն ինձ մոտենալով անցավ…
> 2. Մի քանի մարդկանցով նկարվում ենք դրսում: Ես բռնում եմ մի աղջկա ձեռքը, ում նկատմամբ անտարբեր եմ: Նկարվելուց հետո մեզնից փոքր բարձրության վրա սկսում են սպիտակ ճայեր թռչել: Հավաքվեցին միասին մի գծով ու կորան: 
> 3. Լեռան վրա էինք, մի քանի հոգով կանգնած: Մոտ մի 10 հոգի կլինեինք: Լեռն այնքան էր թեք, որ այդ թեքության վրա նույնիսկ պառկելն էր վտանգավոր, կարող էիր սահելով ընկնել: Արդեն չեմ հիշում թե ով էր կողքինս, բայց իրեն ասում եմ, որ գնանք քիչ այնկողմ, որտեղ մի քիչ քարոտ է, որ կարողանանք գոնե դրանցից բռնվելով բարձրանալ: Հետաքրքիրն այդ լեռան վրա ուսուցչի ներկայությունն էր, ով ինչ-որ դաս էր տալիս: Դե եթե ուսուցիչ էր, պետքա հարցներ «էդ ի՞նչ եք անում» ես էլ ասեցի, որ գնում ենք այնկողմ, որ հեշտ բարձրանանք:
> 
> 4-րդը էն միակ երազնա, որ աննկարագրելի զգացողություններ տվեց և՛ երազում, և՛ նույնիսկ երազից հետո: Ես ունենում եմ ժամանակի գիրք և կարողանում եմ ժամանակով ճանապարհորդել: Պատահաբար ես հայտնվում եմ մի տեղ ու տեսնում 2 տարեկան այն աղջկան, ում սիրում եմ: Տեսնում եմ իր առաջին քայլերը, խաղերը… Իրեն չեմ կպնում: Երբ անունով դիմում եմ, քույրը հարցնում է, թե ես որտեղի՞ց եմ իրեն ճանաչում. ես էլ պատասխանում եմ. - կհավատա՞ս, եթե ասեմ 12 տարի հետո մենք իրար սիրելու ենք: 
> Հետո ընդհանուր ընկերոջն եմ տեսնում ու էլի նույն հարցը, թե ես որտեղից գիտեմ իր անունը: 
> ...


Ինձ թվում ա, 4–րդ ը երազ չի  :Smile:

----------


## hayuhi-france

Բարև սիրելի հայրենակիցներ , ինչպե՞ս եք։ Ես այստեղ նոր եմ գրանցվել և շատ ուրախ եմ, որ կարող եմ արդեն մասնակցել ձեր բացած թեմաներում, եթե իհարկե ինձ էլ եք ընդունում այս ֆորում :դ կուզենայի իմանալ ինչ է նշանակում, երբ երազում տեսնում ենք մեզ շատ շատ հարազատ մեկին ու ոչ մի բառ չենք փոխանակում ու դա մի քանի անգամ ա եղել ...

----------


## VisTolog

Վերջին մեկ ամսում երազում 3 մարդ եմ սպանել, 4րդն էլ անհաջող փորձ էր:  ::}:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երազ եմ բերել Ակումբի Եվուկի մասին  :Jpit: 

Տնից դուրս եմ գալիս, պիտի փողոցն անցնեմ, մեկ էլ տեսնեմ մի հատ աղջիկ լաց ա լինում: Շուռ եմ գալիս, ասում եմ.
- Ե՞վ:
Ձայն չի հանում, բայց դե հասկացել եմ, որ դու ես: Ասում եմ.
- Ե՞վ, ի՞նչ ա էղել:
Էդ պահին 87 համարի երթուղայինն ա գալիս (թե դա ի՞նչ գործ ուներ մեր թաղում ): Ուզում է նստել, թևից քաշում եմ, չեմ թողնում: Ասում եմ՝ հետս արի: Էդպես քայլելով իջնում ենք Սայաթ-Նովայով: Եվուկը պատմում է՝ ինչ էր էղել: Ինչ-որ տնեցիքի հետ էիր կռվել, բայց տենց էլ չեմ հասկանում ինչ էր: Վերջը որոշել էր տնից փախնել: Հա, մեկ էլ պարզվում ա, որ մեր կողքի շենքում ա ապրում: Տենց մի քիչ ման ենք գալիս, հանգստանում է, նրան բերում եմ տուն, գնում եմ երազիս շարունակությանը:  :LOL:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (20.11.2010), VisTolog (19.11.2010), Yevuk (19.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (19.11.2010)

----------


## erexa

Էս վերջին ժամանակներս անծանոթ մարդիկ հաճախակի են հյուր գալիս իմ երազներում ոչ մի կերպ  իրական կյանքում չեմ կարողանում հիշել իրենց դեմքը, ուրեմն իրանք իսկականից լրիվ անծանոթ են: Տեսնես էդ անծանոթ մարդիկ ինչ գործ ունեն իմ երազներում՞ ու հարց է առաջանում արդյոք այդ մարդիկ ճիշտ գոյություն ունեն՞ էսօր էլ մի երազ էի տեսել  իբր ես շուկա էի գնացել ու գնեցի մի անծանոթ վաճառողուհուց նոտաներ հետո չգիտեմ ոնց ստացվեց  գնացի էդ անծանոթ վաճառողուհու տուն ու էդ տանն էլ տեսա մի քանի անծանոթ դեմքեր: Էդ տանից դուրս եկա դեռ շենքից դուրս չէի եկել հանդիպեցի մի տղու էլի անծանոթ  :LOL:  էդ տղան ,հարցրեց բա էս ուր ես գնում՞ խաբեցի ասեցի գնում եմ Արմո տոտաենց տուն էդ էլ վաճառողուհու անունն էր, էդ տղան ասեց բա Արմո տոտաենք էս հարկում չեն ապրում ինձ չկորցնելով ասեցի ուրեմն շփոթվել եմ, հետո իջնում էի աստիճաններով հանդիպեցի էլի մի անծանոթ տղու   :LOL:  անունը Ռուբո էր կանաչ աչքերով մի քիչ թմբլիկոտ տղա էր հարցրեց բա էս ուր ես գնում՞ ասեցի գնում եմ Արմո տոտաենց տուն հետո չգիտեմ ոնց եղավ որ վեճ սկսվեց մեր մեջ  ես էլ վերջում ջղայնացած գոռացի գնում եմ Արմո տոտաենց տուն որովհետև  սիրում եմ... մի տղու անուն տվեցի, որը նույնպես մտնում ա էս ակումբ:  :Blush:   :Smile:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (20.11.2010), Հարդ (19.11.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Աչքիս պետք ա թեմա բացել՝ «Երազներ ակումբցիների մասին»

Հետաքրքրոտ երազ եմ տեսել: Մենք իբր գնացել էինք Թիվլիս, ես էլ ընդեղից պոեզ էի նստել, ու գնացել Քոբուլեթի (էդ ցուրտ եղանակին), որ տեսնեի, թե էդ եղանակին քաղաքն ինչ տեսք ունի, որովհետև էդ հարցն ինձ միշտ հետաքրքրում ա: Ուրեմն գնացի... ծովը վարարել էի, մակարդակը բարձրացել ու ալիքներն էդ պատի բարձրությանն էին հասել ու լցվում էին քաղաքի մեջ, հետ քաշվում, ու ոտքերս էին թրջվում: Առաջին գծի երկայնքով քայլում էի: 

Սովածացա ու հանկարծ հիշեցի, որ հետս գումար չեմ վերցրել: Միանգամից քայլերս ուղղեցի, դեպի Մեդեա տատիկի (Բաբուլյա) տուն, որտեղ անցած տարի եմ հանգստացել, այս տարի էլ այցելել: Պարզ էր, որ ինձ կհիշի ու մի քիչ փող կտա պարքով: 

Բայց ճանապարհին հանկարծ հիշեցի, որ ակումբի *Վիստը* վրացական արմատներ ունի ( :LOL: ), ու հիմա Քոբուլեթիում ա: Գնացի իրան գտա ու հաց կերանք, բայց կարծեմ հետը մեկն էլ կար, տեղը չեմ բերում ով էր: Ի միջի այլոց, քնից արթնանալուց հետ երկար ժամանակ չէի հասկանում, Վիստը հիմա վրացական արմատներ ունե՞ր, թե չէ :LOL: :

Իսկ հետաքրքիրն ու խորհուրդ պարունակողն ինձ համար էն փաստն էր, որ արդեն 3 - րդ անգամ իմ երազում տեսնում եմ վարարած սև ծով, որը տարբեր տեղերում իմ ոտքերն ա թրջում... առաջին երազում այն տատիկենցս շենքի դիմացն էր, և ջուրը գալիս լցվում էր շենքի ամբողջ առաջին հարկը ողողում: Երկրորդը լավ չեմ հիշում...

Մի տեսակ արդեն անհանգստացնում ա:

Դրան էլ գումարած խառը հերթականությամ տեսել եմ, իբր կոնսից շատ ուշ ժամի դուրս եմ գալիս, ահավոր մութ ա, հետևիցս մարդամեկը դուրս էկավ, որն ինձ բան պիտի ունենա ասելու, սակայն նորից լռեց, ես էլ շտապ - շտապ քայլում էի, ահավոր մութ էր:
Իսկ մյուսում ինձ շատ հարազատ մարդու ծիծաղն էի լսում իրենց տանից, որին արդեն երկար ժամանակ չեմ տեսել...

----------

Jarre (29.12.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

Կարծում եմ նմանատիպ երազները ներքին տագնապի արդյունք են, ու դրանցում ոչ մի մարգարեական բան չի կարող լինել: 
Ես էլ շատ փոթորիկներ, երկրաշարժեր, ջրհեղեղներ, փուլ եկող շենք, անմարդաբնակ թաղամաս՝ գիշերով ու նմանատիպ բաներ եմ տեսնում :LOL:  
Կայֆ: :Love: 
չնայած էս ամեն ինչին կարելիա պատասխան գտնել… կարծում եմ:


Իսկ ջրի՝ ափերից դուրս գալը երևի ինչ-որ մեկի ափերից դուրս գալնա նշանակում: :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (29.12.2010)

----------


## Yevuk

Էսօր երազումս աշխարհի վերջն եմ տեսել: ::}:  Ընտանիքով քաղաքի կենտրոնում քայլում էինք, որ սկսվեց շենքերը քանդվել ու գետինը փլվել, մենք էլ գնացինք մեր նախկին տունը, իբր տեղ մի քիչ ուշ ա հասնելու էդ փլուզւոմները: :LOL:  Մամաս, պապաս ու քույրս շատ հանգիստ էին, ես էի մենակ վախենում: Հենց տուն հասանք, սկսեցի արագ սիրածս գրքերը հավաքել, օրագիրս, դիսկերը, որ հետս տանեմ, էն էլ կեսից ջոկեցի, որ ճանապարհորդության չեմ գնում, մահանալու եմ էսա  :LOL:  ու մամայիս ասում էի, որ արագ փախչենք ինչքան հնարավոր ա հեռու, որ փրկվենք: Մամաս էլ ասում էր, որ ամեն ինչ ավարտված ա արդեն, մահանում ենք: Հետո ես չգիտեմ ինչի որոշեցի թեյ խմել ու գնացի խոհանոց: Հենց մտա խոհանոց, տեսա, որ մեր կողքի շենքը փլվում ա ու հեսա մերն էլա փլվելու ու թափով խոհանոցից դուրս վազեցի ու շատ բարձր գոռացի. «Մամա՜, բալկոն գնա»: Վազելու ժամանակ մամայիս տեսա, ձեռքը բռնեցի ու միասին վազեցինք պատշգամբ, բարձրացանք ճաղերի վրա ու....թռա՜նք.....ու տեղ ես սփռթնած արթնացա :Scare: :

----------

aerosmith (30.12.2010), Jarre (29.12.2010), Kita (26.11.2010), Meme (26.11.2010), Moonwalker (25.11.2010), Ինչուիկ (10.01.2011), Հարդ (25.11.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

Եվուկ ջան կարողա՞ պսակվես ու  հորական  տնիցդ  ընդմիշտ թռնես :Tongue:  :LOL:

----------


## Yevuk

> Եվուկ ջան կարողա՞ պսակվես ու  հորական  տնիցդ  ընդմիշտ թռնես


Էտ ո՞ր մի սոննիկում ես տենց բան կարդացել:  :Scare:  :LOL:

----------

paniaG (26.11.2010), VisTolog (26.11.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Երազումս տեսել եմ Ակումբով արշավ ենք գնում: Կոտայքի մարզում եսիմ ինչ սար կա, էդ սարի վրա գարնանը մի օր ձյունը ամբողջությամբ հալվում ա: Ու ամենատարօրինակը` էդ սարի գագաթի կողմերը 2 հատ գոյացություններ են` կանացի ծիծիկներ են հիշեցնում: :Xeloq:  Ու ծիծիկասեր ակումբցիներով գնացել ենք էդ բնության հրաշքը տենալու: :Xeloq:  Ձյունը միանգամից հալվեց, ու իմ աչքի առաջ տեսա էդ սարի ծիծիկները: :Xeloq:  Ու պարզվում ա, աշխարհի տարբեր տեղերից տուրիստներ են գալի էդ օրը տպավորություններ ստանալու համար: :Xeloq:  Կողն էլ կաֆե ա սարքած, հյուրանոց էլ երևի կլնի... :Xeloq:  Ու ինքս ինձ ասում եմ. "էս ինչ ապուշություն ա... կարող ա երազ եմ տենում...", "բայց չէ, է, հիշում եմ որ Կոտայքի մարզում սենց լեռ կար..."

----------

Ariadna (25.12.2010), Freeman (25.12.2010), Jarre (29.12.2010), Moonwalker (25.12.2010), paniaG (25.12.2010), VisTolog (25.12.2010), Ինչուիկ (10.01.2011), Հայկօ (25.12.2010), Հայուհի (26.12.2010), Մանուլ (27.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (27.12.2010), ՆանՍ (11.01.2011), Ռուֆուս (25.12.2010)

----------


## anahit96

Վերջերս երազներ չեմ տեսնում, կամ էլ չեմ հիշում

----------


## Մանուլ

> Վերջերս երազներ չեմ տեսնում, կամ էլ չեմ հիշում


 Ես էլ, բայց մի քանի ամիս առաջ շատ լավ հիշում էի երազներս, նույնիսկ մի գիշերվա մեջ տեսածս մի քանի երազ: Իսկ հիմա համարյա չեմ հիշում: Ինչ-որ մարդկանց եմ հիշում, ինչ որ պատկերներ...

 Մի քանի օր առաջ երազումս տեսել էի, որ դեռ չենք տեղափոխվել էս տուն, նախորդ տանն էինք, ու ամեն ինչ շատ ուրախ էր (չեմ սիրում էս տունը)  :Smile: : Շենքերի մոտով քայլում էինք, մեկ էլ մի դալմանտին տեսանք: Էդ շունիկին հարցնում եմ` քանի՞ տարեկան ես: Ինքն էլ երեխայի ձայնով պատասխանում ա ՝ «երե՜ք» :ՃՃՃՃ Հետո եկա, Կիտային պատմեցի, որ խոսող դալմանտիններ էլ կան  :Jpit: :

----------

paniaG (29.12.2010), tikopx (02.01.2011), Ինչուիկ (10.01.2011), Հայուհի (30.12.2010)

----------


## ~Anna~

Երազիս հերախոսի զանգի ձայնից արթնացա, իբր մի 2 րոպե խոսալուց հետո ուզում էի քնել: Հենց նույն պահին իրականում արթնացա ու մի 2 րոպեից զանգ եկավ: Երազս ինձ նախապատրաստել էր իրական զանգին  :Think:

----------

paniaG (29.12.2010), tikopx (02.01.2011)

----------


## Ariadna

Երազիս ձու եմ տեսել, տարբեր դրսևորումներով, տարբեր կնիքներով, առաջ լիներ, կվախենայի, որ էս Նոր Տարվա շեմին ինչ որ մեկի հետ կռվելու եմ (ձուն երազում ընդհանրապես վեճ, վիճաբանություն, կռիվ է), բայց հիմա հանգիստ եմ, գիտեմ, որ ընդամենը երեկվա չիրականացած երազանքս է  :LOL:  . երեկ Երևան Սիթիում ձու էին ծախում, բայց պետք էր հերթ կանգնել, էդքան կամքի ուժ չունեցա, որոշեցի ձվունայն տուն վերադառնալ  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

E-la Via (29.12.2010), Moonwalker (29.12.2010), Morg (01.01.2011), VisTolog (29.12.2010), Երվանդ (11.01.2011), Հարդ (29.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (29.12.2010)

----------


## anahit96

էս 2 օրա մահացած մարդկանց եմ տեսնում,նույնիսկ անծանոթ,բայց գիտեմ,որ մահացած են :Bad:

----------


## Արամ

> էս 2 օրա մահացած մարդկանց եմ տեսնում,նույնիսկ անծանոթ,բայց գիտեմ,որ մահացած են


ծանոթ մարդ կար էլի նույն ձև մահացած մարդկանց էր տենում ու չէր ճանաչում, երկու օր տեսավ, երրորդ օրը տեսավ ու մահացավ...

----------

aerosmith (30.12.2010), Moonwalker (30.12.2010), tikopx (02.01.2011), Ungrateful (30.12.2010), V!k (30.12.2010), VisTolog (30.12.2010), Հայուհի (30.12.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

> ծանոթ մարդ կար էլի նույն ձև մահացած մարդկանց էր տենում ու չէր ճանաչում, երկու օր տեսավ, երրորդ օրը տեսավ ու մահացավ...


Հիշեցի կարգին հաղորդման սերիաներց մեկը.  :LOL:

----------

Հարդ (30.12.2010)

----------


## anahit96

> ծանոթ մարդ կար էլի նույն ձև մահացած մարդկանց էր տենում ու չէր ճանաչում, երկու օր տեսավ, երրորդ օրը տեսավ ու մահացավ...


Ուրեմն մեռնում եմ.....Ես ձեզ շատ սիրում ու հարգում եմ:Ցտեսություն...

----------


## Morg

3 օրա իրար վար ընկերուհուս ու իրա մամային եմ տենում: :Shok:

----------

VisTolog (31.12.2010)

----------


## Արամ

> 3 օրա իրար վար ընկերուհուս ու իրա մամային եմ տենում:


Ընկերուհուն տենալը նորմալա... :Smile:

----------

tikopx (02.01.2011)

----------


## tikopx

> Ընկերուհուն տենալը նորմալա...


բա իրա մամային  :Smile:

----------


## Meme

Էս գիշեր երազումս թռնում էի երկնքում,նենց էլ լավ վայրէջք էի կատարում,կար ծես գործում վարպետացած լինեի,երևի շաատ եմ թռել երազումս............վաաաաաաաաաաաախ նենց հավես էէէր :Love:  :Rolleyes: Շաաատ վաղուց չէի թռել երկինքներում երազի մեջ :Blush:

----------


## ՆանՍ

Երեխեեեք,  երազիս,յանի` ընդունվել  էի Գերմանիայի եսիմ որ Պետական Համալսարան :LOL:  Ով? գիտի, ինչա նշանակում էդ :Think:

----------


## VisTolog

> Երեխեեեք,  երազիս,յանի` ընդունվել  էի Գերմանիայի եսիմ որ Պետական Համալսարան Ով? գիտի, ինչա նշանակում էդ


Ռոմանոյում ծանոթ ընկեր/ընկերուհի ունե՞ս: :Jpit:

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Ռոմանոյում ծանոթ ընկեր/ընկերուհի ունե՞ս:


Հա :Shok:   :LOL:  Հետո? հետո? Հովո ջան

----------


## VisTolog

> Հա  Հետո? հետո? Հովո ջան


Հետո իրա մասին շատ ես մտածում՝ թեկուզ չես զգում:
Հետո երևի ինքը ինչ-որ կարևոր քայլիա պատրաստվում, որը քեզ անհանգստացնումա կամ ցանկացած դեպքում ուշադրություն գրավում:

----------


## Gayl

> Հետո իրա մասին շատ ես մտածում՝ թեկուզ չես զգում:


Բըլթ :LOL:  :LOL: 
Ապեր հլը փոքրատառերով գրի ութ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (10.01.2011), Moonwalker (10.01.2011), VisTolog (13.02.2012), Արամ (10.01.2011), ՆանՍ (11.01.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Հետո իրա մասին շատ ես մտածում՝ թեկուզ չես զգում::


Չէ, դե  տենց չեմ  մտածում, աղջիկ ա :LOL:  մենակ մտածում եմ, որ էդ շատ  լավ  աղջիկը  հեռախոսիս  գլուխը  ոնց մի  քանի  օր առաջ կերավ :Sad:  
Երեկ սարքել տվեցի, մեկ էլ  տենամ մենյուս, որը անգլերեն  էր, ռուսերեն  են սարքել. երևի  լեզուների  հետ  կապված երազս  էդ  էր նշանակում :LOL: 
Ապրես, Հովո ջան, օգնեցիր :Wink:

----------


## aerosmith

ժողովուրդ ջա այս գիշեր, կարելի է ասել ամբողջ գիշեր երազումս մի երգ եմ անընդհատ լսել:
Patricia Kaas-if you go away երգը… Ու ընենց չէր, որ ինչ որ մեկը կամ ես ասենք ռեդիո էի միացրել: Ես եսիմ ինչ ձևով երազներով չեմ հետաքրքրվում, բայց սա հետաքրքրեց ինձ:

----------


## Gayl

Էսօր մի հատ գազան երազ եմ տեսել :Jpit: : Ժանրը՝ ֆանտաստիկա և բաեվիկ :LOL:  :LOL: 
Ուրեմն «Մատանանիների Տիրակալ» ի կախարդն ու մատանու պահապանը, անունները չեմ էլ հիշում, ոնց որ Գենբելս ու Ֆրեդ, ճի՞շտ եմ, հա կարճ ասած էտ կռիսները վրես կռիվ էին եկել :LOL: , հիշում եմ, որ իսկական ճակատամարտ էր, ես էլ ընենց ոչինչ վայեվատ էի անում :Lol2: , բայց չեմ հիշում ով ում էն բանից արեց, մենակ գիտեմ, որ քնածս ժամանակ մի գրամ չեմ նեղվել :Lol2:

----------

Quyr Qery (10.04.2011), tikopx (13.01.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Էսօր մի հատ գազան երազ եմ տեսել: Ժանրը՝ ֆանտաստիկա և բաեվիկ
> Ուրեմն «Մատանանիների Տիրակալ» ի կախարդն ու մատանու պահապանը, անունները չեմ էլ հիշում, ոնց որ Գենբելս ու Ֆրեդ, ճի՞շտ եմ, հա կարճ ասած էտ կռիսները վրես կռիվ էին եկել, հիշում եմ, որ իսկական ճակատամարտ էր, ես էլ ընենց ոչինչ վայեվատ էի անում, բայց չեմ հիշում ով ում էն բանից արեց, մենակ գիտեմ, որ քնածս ժամանակ մի գրամ չեմ նեղվել


 Հլը լավ  հիշի,  կարողա ընկերներիդ հետ  ես  քնած  եղել :LOL: 



Հնարավոր ա էս  քանի  օրը "Մատանիների  տիրակալը"  ցույց  տան,  նայես :Think:

----------

eduard30 (11.04.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Հլը լավ  հիշի,  կարողա ընկերներիդ հետ  ես  քնած  եղել


Բա ո՞նց կլինի իրանք չիմանան այդ օպերայի մասին, չէ՞ որ՝ «Ոչինչ չարժե այն, ինչ, որ դու գիտես, բայց ոչ ոք չգիտի, որ դու այդ գիտես:ՀՈՒԼԻՈՍ ԿԵՍԱՐ» :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

ՆանՍ (12.01.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Հնարավոր ա էս  քանի  օրը "Մատանիների  տիրակալը"  ցույց  տան,  նայես


Էտ ֆիլմը մեկ անգամից ավել չի լինում նայել: Հետքարքիրա երազահան Վիստը ի՞նչ կառաջարկի:

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Էտ ֆիլմը մեկ անգամից ավել չի լինում նայել: Հետքարքիրա երազահան Վիստը ի՞նչ կառաջարկի:


Ասելու ա`հնարավորա Ֆիզկուլտինստիտուտից ընկերներ գան  քեզ  օգնության ինչ-որ կռվի  հարցում :Think:

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Բա ո՞նց կլինի իրանք չիմանան այդ օպերայի մասին, չէ՞ որ՝ «Ոչինչ չարժե այն, ինչ, որ դու գիտես, բայց ոչ ոք չգիտի, որ դու այդ գիտես:ՀՈՒԼԻՈՍ ԿԵՍԱՐ»


Ոնց :Shok:  խի  քեզ էլ են սրախողխող արել? :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Ոնց խի  քեզ էլ են սրախողխող արել?


Չէ չհասցրեցին, բայց դեռ վտանգը չի անցել, մարդ ես կարողա ստացվի :LOL:

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Չէ չհասցրեցին, բայց դեռ վտանգը չի անցել, մարդ ես կարողա ստացվի


Լսի, լուրջ ,պարապած ընկեր  եթե  ունես, իրա  հետ մնա իրիկունները :LOL:  քնելուց  էլ չմոռանաք լապատկա էլ դնեք բարձի տակ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Ameli (13.09.2011), aragats (13.04.2011), eduard30 (11.04.2011), Gayl (12.01.2011), tikopx (13.01.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

Երազումս Ակումբով ուրիշների դեմ ֆուտբոլ էինք խաղում, ու մեր դարպասապահը Չուկն էր… :Xeloq:  Գնդակն էլ ինչ-որ անկանոն տձև պինդ բան էր... Հետո ցելոֆանի մեջ փաթաթեցինք, ու վերջում հաղթեցինք 3-1:

----------

Ameli (13.09.2011), Quyr Qery (10.04.2011)

----------


## erexa

Այսօրվա երազիս մեջ միայն անծանոթ մարդկանց եմ տեսել: Երազիս մեջ իբր թե գնացել էի սրճարան ինձ լրիվ անծանոթ մի միջավայր, որտեղ պաղպաղակ էին մատուցում և այլ ուտեստներ: Որոշեցի պաղպաղակ պատվիրել, վաճառողը անծանոթ մի տղամարդ էր: Նախքան ինձ հասնելը կողքիս կանգնած էին 3 հոգի: Սրճարանում մարդիկ շատ էին, ոչ ոքի չէի ճանաչում: Աչքիս ընկավ այն, որ սրճարանում նստածները տղամարդիկ էին: Սկսեցի փոքր ինչ անհանգստանալ: Մի խոսքով պատվիրեցի պաղպաղակը ու էլ չեմ հիշում պաղպաղակը կերա թե ոչ: Քիչ անց որոշեցի երկրորդ անգամ պաղպաղակ պատվիրել: Այս անգամ վաճառողը երիտասարդ շեկ մազերով մի աղջիկ էր: Պաղպաղակը պատվիրելուց հետո նստեցի սրճարանի մի անկյունում և սկսեցի գդալով հալված պաղպաղակը ուտել: Նայեցի շուրջս և տեսա սրճարանում նստած անծանոթ տղամարդկանց, որոնք հոգնած տեսք ունեին: Մի քանիսը զրուցում էին, մեկն էլ ծխում էր, գլուխը համարիա սեղանին դրած: Փոքր ինչ զարմացա, որ ոչ ոք ինձ չէր նայում: Մտածեցի երևի կանանցի  շորեր չեմ հագել դրա համար էլ չեն նայում և ուրախացա:Պաղպաղակն ուտելուց հետո որոշեցի մեկ անգամ էլ պաղպաղակ պատվիրել: Մոտեցա վաճառողուհուն  սրճարանում բացի մեզանից ոչ ոք չկար: Մտածում էի թե, որ պաղպաղակը պատվիրեմ աչքիս ընկավ այն, որ երիտասարդ վաճառողուհին սպիտակ ինչ որ բան էր ճզմում: Հարցեցի նրան այդ ի՞նչ ես ճզմում ասաց սպիտակ միրգ է: Հարցեցի թե այդ ինչ մի՞րգ է,  մի անծանոթ բառ ասաց կ տառով սկսվող:  Իսկ ո՞րտեղից կարող եմ այն գնել հարցրի ես , անծանոթ խանութի անուն տվեց էլի կ տառով սկսվող  և ասաց, որ կարող եմ այնտեղից գնել: Խնդրեցի նրան փորձեմ իր ճզմած միրգն և  նա ինձ  չմերժեց: Ճզմած միրգն փորձելուց հետո այդ համն ինձ դուր եկավ: Հետո չգիտեմ ոնց հայտնվում եմ մի անծանոթ դասարանում, որտեղ սովորում են մոտավորապես 5,6 տարեկան երեխաները: Քիչ անց դասարան է մտնում մի տղամարդ ,որը մոտենում է իր որդուն: Տղամարդը տեսնելով իր որդու հագած վարդագույն կիսաշրջազգեստը սկսում է նրա վրա բարկանալ, ասելով տղային թե դու ի՞նչի ես հագել քո մահացած մոր վարդագույն կիսաշրջազգեստը, չէ որ դու տղա ես: Այնուհետև սկսում է տղային  ծեծել:  :Sad:  Ուժեղ հարվածում է որդու ձեռքերին և ոտքերին, որ նույնիսկ սկսեցի ես վախենալ: Այդ ընթացքում չկարողացա ոչնչով օգնել տղային: Քիչ անց տղան ու հայրը դուրս եկան դասարանից: Նրանց դուրս գալուց անմիջապես հետո ես դուրս եկա  և տեսա տղային միջանցքում լաց լինելիս: Բռնեցի տղայի ձեռքից և նրան տարա դասարան: Նստացրեցի գրկիս, որից հետո մի փոքրիկ աղջկա նկարածին էինք հետևում: Աղջիկը արագ և լավ էր նկարում, որ նույնիսկ ես զարմացա և մտածեցի ինքս ինձ  ասելով, որ ես էսպես արագ և լավ երբեք չէի կարողանա նկարել: Աղջկա պատկերած նկարը բեղերով մի տղամարդ էր....

----------


## Arpine

Ժող ջան եկեք ես պատմեմ իմ ապուշ երազների մասին, որոնք սովորաբար չեմ պատմում, մի բան էլ դուք ասեք էլի. ասեմ, որ ի տարբերություն այլ երազներիս սրանք ավելի լավ եմ հիշում ու մի քանի օր դրա ազդեցության տակ եմ լինում չնայաց ինձ առանձնապես չեն անհանգստացնում, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչու է էդպես. ուղղակի զուգադիպությունա թե ինչ
Մի քիչ դաժանեն բայց :Sad:  արդեն մի քանի տարիա, որոշակի հաճախականությամբ(տարվա մեջ 1-2 անգամ) տեսնում եմ մի քանի, ինձ ծանոթ, մարդկանց մահը. ընդ որում նույն մարդու մահը տեսել եմ 2 անգամ.
Որպես կանոն այդ մարդիկ բավականին մեծ են 70-80 անց, ու հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ նրանք դեռ ապրում են: 
Ասեմ որ չեմ հավատում նման բաների, թե իբր երազում մահը կյանք է,հարսանիքը չգիտեմ ինչ… պարզապես իմ երազներում էդպեսա դուրս գալիսապուշ բանա չէ.  :Dntknw: 
հիմա ում մահը տեսնեմ գնալու եմ ասեմ, արխային եղի՛, երկար ես ապրելու  :Jpit:

----------


## VisTolog

Ժոոող էսօր Ռուֆուսը ինձ գրկել ու պտտում էր օդում... :LOL:  :LOL:  Տենց կարոտել էլ կլինի՞ :LOL:

----------

Adam (18.09.2011), Ameli (13.09.2011), Freeman (12.09.2011), Inna (31.03.2012), Moonwalker (12.09.2011), Smokie (31.03.2012), Մանուլ (13.09.2011), Ռուֆուս (13.09.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ժոոող էսօր Ռուֆուսը ինձ գրկել ու պտտում էր օդում... Տենց կարոտել էլ կլինի՞


 :Blink:  Հաջորդ հանդիպումը ե՞րբ ա, զգուշացրեք, որ չգամ  :Beee:

----------

Ariadna (12.09.2011)

----------


## Մանուլ

Էսօր մի 5 հատ երազ եմ հիշում, Ժարին էլ եմ տեսել երազումս  :Jpit: : Բայց ամենակայֆը էն էր, որ թռչում էի  :Love: : Ու ինձ թվում էր, որ դրանից առաջ ես շատ եմ թռել, բայց էդ օրը ինչ-որ չէր ստացվում, բայց վերջում ստացվեց: Կարծում եմ` էլի եմ էդպես թռել: Ու ասեմ, որ իրականությանը շատ մոտ էր  :LOL: : Թևերս շատ դանդաղ բարձրացնում-իջեցնում էի, ու օդում մոտ 2 մետր բարձրության վրա էի մնում, թեթևակի տեղաշարժվում էի, նենց կայֆ էր  :Love: : Համարյա նենց զգացողություն էր, ոնց որ լողալուց ա լինում:

----------

Ameli (13.09.2011), erexa (13.09.2011), Freeman (13.09.2011)

----------


## Վահե-91

էս քանի վախտը նոր տիպի երազ եմ բացահայտել ինձ համար, նախքինում չէի հանդիպել նման բանի: Ուրեմն մեջքի վրա պառկած եմ մահճակալին, մեկ էլ պատի վրա սարդ եմ տեսնում (իրականում տեսնում եմ, բայց ես խորը քնի մեջ եմ էդ ժամանակ), ուզում եմ հելնեմ դրան սատկացնեմ, բայց չեմ կարում  :Angry2:  ուզում եմ զարթնեմ, աչքերս զոռով ուզում եմ բացեմ, էլի չի ստացվում, մի խոսքով ոչ մի ձև չեմ կարողանում շարժվեմ: Ու տենց մի քիչ անց զարթնում եմ ու սատկացնում էդ սարդին (այսնիքն ինքը իրականում կար, երազ չէր իմ տեսածը)  :Shok: 
Նույն շարքից մի հատ էլ եմ երազ տեսել: Էն որ պատմում էի ուրիշ մահճակալի վրա էի, էս մեկի դիմացը պատ չի, այլ զգեստապահարան: Եսիմ ոնց էր եղել, էդ զգեստապահարանի դուռը բաց էր մնացել գիշերը: Առավոտ 8-ի կողմերնա երազ եմ տեսնում: Իբր թե զգեստապահարանի մեջի շորերի արանքից ինչ-որ կենդանու գլուխա երևում: Սկզբում ոչ մի բան չէր անում, հետո սկսեց կտրուկ գլուխը թեքել իմ կողմ ու ինչ որ անհասկանալի վախենալու բաներ ասել: Սիրտս կանգնել էր, ուզում եմ մամայիս կանչեմ, չի ստացվում: Գոռում եմ մամ, բայց զգում եմ, որ շատ ցածրա ձայնս, հաստատ չի լսի, էլի եմ գոռում, նորից նույնը: Տենց ահագին տանջվեցի, մինչև կարեցա մի հատ հավեսով գոռամ մաաաամ  :Goblin:  եկավ, ասեց ինչա եղել, ես էլ ինչ ասեի ? ասեցի մամ ժամը քանիսնա ?  :LOL:  մեկ էլ նայեցի զգեստապահարանին, տենամ իրոքից շորերը նենց էին դասավորվել, ոնց որ կենդանու դեմք լիներ, հենց էն նույնի, որին երազում էի տեսել  :Xeloq:  դե ես էլ որպես սարսափ ֆիլմերի սիրահար ահավոր հավանեցի էս երազս ու ուզում եմ էլի նման բաներ տեսնեմ, բայց չի ստացվում  ::}:

----------


## luys747

> Էսօր մի 5 հատ երազ եմ հիշում, Ժարին էլ եմ տեսել երազումս : Բայց ամենակայֆը էն էր, որ թռչում էի : Ու ինձ թվում էր, որ դրանից առաջ ես շատ եմ թռել, բայց էդ օրը ինչ-որ չէր ստացվում, բայց վերջում ստացվեց: Կարծում եմ` էլի եմ էդպես թռել: Ու ասեմ, որ իրականությանը շատ մոտ էր : Թևերս շատ դանդաղ բարձրացնում-իջեցնում էի, ու օդում մոտ 2 մետր բարձրության վրա էի մնում, թեթևակի տեղաշարժվում էի, նենց կայֆ էր : Համարյա նենց զգացողություն էր, ոնց որ լողալուց ա լինում:


Հաճախակի եմ տեսնում, որ երազում թռչում եմ: Շատ անգամ գիտակցորեն իմանալով, որ երազ է, մի բարձր տեղից նետվում եմ, սկսում ճախրել, մինչեվ հասնեմ գետնին(Տանը չկրկնել :LOL: ) Բայց մի երկու օր առաջ որ թռա, մի տեսակ ներքեվից քամի փչեց, ու մինչեվ տիեզերք թռա: Երազում աղջիկս հետեվիցս գոռում ա, տես մեր տունը չկորցնես: Ես էլ ուշադրություն դարձրի, որ Երկիր մոլորակից շատ չհեռանամ :Smile:

----------

Meme (17.09.2011), Արէա (17.09.2011), հովարս (17.09.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

Երազիս աստվածաշնչի մի մասը կերել էի: ::}:

----------


## My World My Space

> Երազիս աստվածաշնչի մի մասը կերել էի:


ԻյեգոՎԻՍՏ նեսշաստնի....  :Beee:

----------

VisTolog (13.02.2012)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Բավական հետաքրքիր երազ եմ տեսել...
> Մեր տանն էի, ինչ որ մեկը զենք էր բերել իր ատրիբուտներով, ես պիտի գնեի այդ զենքը: *Բայց դե մինչ այդ օգտագործած չկայի*, ու նա պիտի ինձ կրակել սովորեցներ: Սակայն ես առա զենքը քանդած վիճակ էր շատ արագ ինքս ինձ առանց իր օգնության հավաքեցի զենքը *և փորձարկեցի*: Ու տենց... միանգամից ինքս ինձ կրակել սովորեցի ու զենքը գնեցի... ինչ որ մեկը եթե կարողանա բացատրություն տալ, շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ...


Հարութ ջան հիշում ե՞ս էս երազդ, հենա կատարվեց. *քո զենքը քո էլեկտրոնային երաժշտությունն է* :Hands Up: , որը դու ինքնուրույն կարողացար գործածել... :Ok:

----------

Jarre (18.03.2012)

----------


## Հարդ

> Հարութ ջան հիշում ե՞ս էս երազդ, հենա կատարվեց. *քո զենքը քո էլեկտրոնային երաժշտությունն է*, որը դու ինքնուրույն կարողացար գործածել...


ՆանՍ ջան ես լրիվ մոռացել էի էս երազի մասին  :Smile: , ապրես որ հիշացրիր: Իրոք, շատ դիպուկ էր փաստորեն:

----------

Jarre (18.03.2012), Գեա (18.03.2012), ՆանՍ (18.03.2012)

----------


## Նիկեա

Մի քանի օր առաջ երզումս տեսել էի մի շատ սիրուն տղայի կապույտ աչքերով, գանգուր ու շեկ մազերով:Բռնել էր ձեռքս ու չէր խոսում միայն նայում էր ինձ ու ժպտում էր:էնքան սիրուն հայացք ուներ...

----------


## Ամմէ

է՜խ, որ լիքը փող ունենայի ինչ ուժսներ էի հանելու :LOL:  (հաստատ հերթականներից չի): Իմը լրիվ արտասովոր են: Մոռացա ,բա այլմոլորակայիններս :Blush: , գիշերը արթնացել եմ ու նկարել եմ իրենց մեքենան, որով որ թռչում են(հեչ կինոնների ազդեցությունից չի ու ֆիլմերում սաղ սուտ ա, չհավատա՛ք :LOL: ):Բայց դե իմ երազներն էլ իմ հոգևիճակից են, ես դա էլ գիտեմ  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (04.03.2014), Freeman (28.11.2012), Vardik! (25.03.2014)

----------


## Meme

սպասեք ես էլ պատմեմ, հաճախ էնքան սիրուն երազներ եմ տեսնում, որ արթնանում եմ, ըստ դրանց երջանիկ ժպտում եմ...
ընդհարապես ես հավատում եմ երազների իրական լինելուն, քանի որ, շատ եմ հանդiպել էնպիսի դեպքերի որոնք տեսնում եմ, ու հետո հասկանում, որ իրականում կատարվեց...

*
էս վերջերս շատ եմ կարմիր վարդեր նվեր ստանում, տարբեր մարդկանցից, եղելա ծանոթ, եղելա փոքր տղա երեխա, որին զարմացել եմ, որ տեսել եմ երազումս, եղելա նաև անծանոթ, ստացել եմ, չհասկանալով ումից....
մեկ էլ երբեմն էնքան սիրուն երկնքում թռչում եմ, կարծես վարպետացած լինեմ արդեն, այ ոնց կսահեմ սառցադաշտում, նույն կերպ ես թռչում եմ երկնքում....
հ.գ.` բայց էդ երազներս սիրում եմ* :Love: 

հ.գ. գ` բայց դե միևնույննա  հաճելիյա, երբ դրանց հետևանքով ժպիտով ես վեր կենում ու սկսում օրդ , հոգու խորքում սպասելով հեքիաթի 

իրականացման...


հ.գ.գ.գ` հիշեմ էլի կպատմեմ :Smile:

----------

Smokie (28.11.2012), Ամմէ (28.11.2012)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ես առանց իմ երազների չեմ կարա ապրել, դրանք ինձ համար շաաատ բան են նշանակում, արդեն մի տարի ա ես գրում եմ երազներս ու հաճույք եմ ստանում երազներ գրելուց: :Love:

----------

Alphaone (04.03.2014), Vardik! (25.03.2014)

----------


## einnA

Մի քիչ բարձր տեղից, ասենք մի քանի աստիճան վերևից, ցատկում ես, քեզ էնքան թույլ ես թողնում, որ քամին հանգիստ հետդ խաղում ա ոնց որ տերևի հետ կխաղար: Բարձրանում ես վերև, թռնում ես ու ոչ մի բան չես անում, բայց էտ ընթացքում դու լրիվ վերահսկում ես քեզ, ոնց որ դու էտ ամենն անես: Ավելի վերև ես բարձրանում, հետո սկսում ես ուղղությունդ փոխել,ավելի շատ զվարճանում ես, ու տենց հանկարծ գիտակցությունդ թելադրում ա, որ պիտի իջնես...

էս էլ որերորդ անգամ ա նույն զգացողությունն ունենում եմ:Երազ եմ տեսնում, բայց գիտակցում եմ,որ երազ է:

Մեկ էլ էն, որ կիսաերազ ու կիսարթուն վիճակում ես լինում, զգացողություն ա, որ տեղերիցդ վերև ես բարձրանում, ոնց որ էն, որ ասում են` հոգիդ մարմինդ լքում ա, դրա նման մի բան ա, մի քանի անգամ եղել ա, անջատվել եմ ու նորից հետ եմ իջել...

հետաքրքիր ա` ինչ-որ մեկը նույն կամ նման բան զգացե՞լ կամ երազում տեսե՞լ ա  :Think:

----------

Արևհատիկ (15.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.01.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (20.01.2014)

----------


## erexa

> Մեկ էլ էն, որ կիսաերազ ու կիսարթուն վիճակում ես լինում, զգացողություն ա, որ տեղերիցդ վերև ես բարձրանում, ոնց որ էն, որ ասում են` հոգիդ մարմինդ լքում ա, դրա նման մի բան ա, մի քանի անգամ եղել ա, անջատվել եմ ու նորից հետ եմ իջել...
> 
> հետաքրքիր ա` ինչ-որ մեկը նույն կամ նման բան զգացե՞լ կամ երազում տեսե՞լ ա



Այո,  ես նման երազ տեսել եմ այս վերջերս: Իբր հոգիս լքում է մարմինս ու ես վեր եմ բարձրանում: Հենց վեր եմ բարձրանում, կանգնում եմ  և այդ պահին Հիսուսին եմ տեսնում: Հարցնում եմ. դու Հիսուսն ես չէ? Հիսուսը պատասխանում է, այո: Հիսուսն ինձ ասում է սա դու ես, ես ետ եմ շրջվում , նայում եմ  իմ մահճակալին ու տեսնում,  մի անծանոթ նորածին երեխա լացելիս: Հետո, ինքն ինձ թեթևակի պատմում է իմ կյանքը սկզբից մինչև հիմա: Այնուհետև,  ես դրախտում երկու վիրտուալ ծանոթ մարդկանց եմ տեսնում և հարցնում. բա սրանք էլ եկան դրախտ? Հիսուսը պատասխանում է այո: Իրանք իրենց խելոք պահեցին ու եկան դրախտ: Ես նայում եմ դրախտի ներսում ու ասում. էս ինչ անհետաքրքիր տեղ ա և այդ պահին արթնանում:  :Smile:

----------


## Արամ

> Այո,  ես նման երազ տեսել եմ այս վերջերս: Իբր հոգիս լքում է մարմինս ու ես վեր եմ բարձրանում: Հենց վեր եմ բարձրանում, կանգնում եմ  և այդ պահին Հիսուսին եմ տեսնում: Հարցնում եմ. դու Հիսուսն ես չէ? Հիսուսը պատասխանում է, այո: Հիսուսն ինձ ասում է սա դու ես, ես ետ եմ շրջվում , նայում եմ  իմ մահճակալին ու տեսնում,  մի անծանոթ նորածին երեխա լացելիս: Հետո, ինքն ինձ թեթևակի պատմում է իմ կյանքը սկզբից մինչև հիմա: Այնուհետև,  ես դրախտում երկու վիրտուալ ծանոթ մարդկանց եմ տեսնում և հարցնում. բա սրանք էլ եկան դրախտ? Հիսուսը պատասխանում է այո: Իրանք իրենց խելոք պահեցին ու եկան դրախտ: Ես նայում եմ դրախտի ներսում ու ասում. էս ինչ անհետաքրքիր տեղ ա և այդ պահին արթնանում:


holy shit...

----------


## erexa

Ես ապրում և շնչում  եմ իմ երազներով:  :Jpit: 

2011 թ. ապրիլի երկուսին, Մոսկվայից ես ու մայրս  ինքնաթիռով'  Ամստերդամ պետք ա գնայինք, հետո էլ Ամստերդամից  Քյոլն ( քաղաք ա Գերմանիայում): Մի խոսքով գիշերը երազ էի տեսել, իբր ինքնաթիռում խնդիրներ են լինում, ծուխ բան, բայց հետո ամեն ինչ կարգավորվում ա: Առավոտյան, որ պետք ա  թռնեինք, սիրտս անհանգիստ էր, մտածեցի, երևի անկապ երազ ա ու կիսաանհանգիստ վիճակով նստեցի ինքնաթիռ: Մոսկվայից Ամստերդամ նորմալ թռանք ու ամեն ինչ կարգին էր: Բայց մեկա իմ սիրտն էլի անհանգիստ էր, որովհետև դեռ մի ինքնաթիռ էլ պետք ա նստեինք, Ամստերդամից Քյոլն գնալու համար: Արդեն ինքնաթիռ էինք նստել, բարձրաձել  օդ,  մեկ էլ  մի 15 րոպե հետո  լսում եմ օդաչուն բան ա  հաղորդում , ինքնաթիռը տեխնիկական խնդիրներ ունի,  հետ ենք գնում Ամստերդամ: Մարդկանց մեծ մասն էլ քնած ա,  ոչ էլ տեղյակ ա թե ինչ ա տեղի ունենում: Հիմա մի վախ,  ամեն տեսակի վատ մտքերը խառնվել էին իմ ուղեղում ու ինձ էն աշխարհ ուղարկելու մտքերն էին արդեն հյուր եկել: Վերջը, մեր ինքնաթիռը նորմալ վայրէջք կատարեց Ամստերդամի օդանավակայանում ու սիրտս էդտեղ հանգստացավ: Օդաչուն ներողություն խնդրեց պատճառած անհարմարության համար և մենք  մոտավորապես մի ժամ սպասեցինք  ինքնաթիռում: Էդ տեխնիկական խնդիրը տենց էլ չլուծվեց և մեզ տեղափոխեցին մեկ այլ ինքնաթիռ: Ու  մենք վերջում,  բարով խերով տեղ հասանք:  

Էս էլ իմ կատարված երազներց մեկը:

----------

Alphaone (04.03.2014), Lílium (25.03.2014), Smokie (04.03.2014), Vardik! (25.03.2014), Ուլուանա (04.03.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Էս վերջերս նկատել եմ,որ երազներիս մեջ երբեք ոչ հեռախոսով եմ խոսացել,ոչ հեռուստացույց եմ դիտել և ոչ էլ համակարգչի դիմաց եմ նստել  :Think:

----------


## Anj86

Ես ինքս երազներ չեմ տեսնում, եթե տեսել եմ իմ կյանքում ապա մի քանի անգամ և դա բնական երևույթ է, կարծում եմ շատերի մոտ է այդպես: Ամեն դեպքում եթե մարդ ինքն է երազ տեսնում, ապա չի կարող շփոթել իրականության հետ և չեմ կարծում կարող են ազդել մեր ապագա կյանքի վրա, եթե չկա մեկ այլ ուժ՝ անհաղթահարելի ուժ:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Մտածում էի՝ թեմա բացել, ուր տեղափոխենք մեր երազները: Սա հարմար կլինի: 
Երազները շատ կարճ կյանք ունեն, ակնթարթում մոռացվում են, որոշները՝ հիշվում մի քիչ ավելի երկար, բայց եթե, ասենք, չպատմես մեկին կամ չզմռսես թղթի վրա, կանհետանան-կկորեն, մինչդեռ դրանք վկայում են մի ինչ-որ հետաքրքիր, տարօրինակ զուգահեռ աշխարհի մասին:

Ինձ մոտ երբեմն անդիմադրելի ցանկություն է առաջանում նկարագրել երազներս: Հիմա ավելի հազվադեպ, քան առաջ: Բլոգ ունեմ, որտեղ գրանցում եմ դրանք: Որոշեցի մի քանիսը տեղափոխել այստեղ:

Այս մեկը տեսել եմ երեկ  :Smile: 


Ընտանյոք տոմս ունենք Միք Ջագերի համերգին: Համերգը Երևանում՝ Կարապի լճի կամ Օպերայի մոտակայքում է : Մեքենայով եմ և պետք է կայանեմ մի տեղ: Կենտրոնում եմ, որն արդեն խճողված է մեքենաներով, կայանման տեղ համարյա չկա, ես էլ սպասում եմ ինչ-որ շրջադարձի մասում, ուր հսկիչներ են, որոնք կարգավորում են մեքենաների ընթացքը, և ինձ ասում են, որ տեղ չկա, պիտի շրջադարձ կատարեմ: Ստիպված ահագին հեռանում եմ կենտրոնից՝ անհանգստանալով, որ արդեն քիչ ժամանակ է մնացել, ու դեռ պիտի քայլեմ մինչև համերգի տեղը /որը բացօթյա էր/:
Հաջորդը տեսարանը. ներս ենք մտնում զբաղված, մուգ լուսավորությամբ մի փոքր տեղ: Այնտեղ վալիդացնում են տոմսերը: Կա սպասարկող անձնակազմ՝ դրամարկղերի մոտ, և կան ավտոմատ մեքենաներ: Անձնակազմի մոտ հերթ է, մոտենում ենք մեքենաներին, որոնք բանկոմատների են նման: Մտցնում եմ տոմսերը մեքենայի մեջ, էկրանին գրում է, որ նաև Միք Ջագերի շապիկ պիտի վերցնենք. պատառոտված, անհեթեթ մի շապիկ է, վրան` գանգ: Յուրաքանչյուրի համար պիտի վճարենք 70 դոլար, որը պարտադիր է, այլապես չեն վալիդացնի: Շտապում եմ, ժամանակ չունեմ մտածելու և նյարդայնացած վճարում եմ: Դուրս գալիս որոշում եմ բողոքել, թե՝ եթե այդպես է, այդ մասին պետք է նախապես ասվեր տոմսի արժեքի մեջ, և այդ պահին նկատում եմ, որ անձնակազմի կողմից սպասարկվող հաճախորդներից և ոչ մեկը շապիկ չի գնում: Մոտենում եմ աշխատողներից մեկին և հարցնում, թե՝ ինչպե՞ս, մի՞թե պարտադիր չէ գնել այդ շապիկները: Մի քիչ տատանվելով ասում է. ո-ոչ: Տարակուսում եմ, ցույց եմ տալիս շապիկը, որից պիտակ է կախված՝ կարմիր բարակ ժապավեն, վրան գրված "compulsory": Աշխատողը մի քիչ մեղավոր ժպտալով ասում է. ինչու՞ մե՛զ չմոտեցաք, մեքենայով վալիդացրիք: Դե, ասում եմ, որ արագ լիներ: Խոստանում է վերադարձնել մեր գումարը, որը կուլ էր տվել մեքենան: Անցնում է ինչ-որ սենյակ՝ հետևի դռնով. երևի խորհրդակցելու մենեջերի հետ: Քիչ անց վերադառնում է, դեմքին` ափսոսանք: Ցավոք հնարավոր չեղավ, ասում է, մենքենան թույլ չի տալիս. և ցույց է տալիս մեքենան ներսից, ուր թղթադրամները մտնում ու պինդ զմռսվում են մեջը: Իսկ համերգից երևի արդեն կարգին ուշացել ենք: Եվ թե ինչիս էր պետք էդ համերգը... Ոչ ռոք եմ սիրում, ոչ էլ Միք Ջագերի երկրպագուն եմ, ոչ էլ իրականում որևէ գաղափար ունեմ իրենից: Արթնանում եմ: Տոթ է, առավոտ վաղ, բայց արդեն 34 աստիճան:

----------

Smokie (29.01.2017), Tiger29 (19.01.2017), Ուլուանա (19.01.2017)

----------


## IVI Art

> ...Արթնանում եմ: Տոթ է, առավոտ վաղ, բայց արդեն 34 աստիճան:


 Դա երազի շարունակությոն է, թե Դուք այլ երկրում եք ապրում?  :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Այլ երկրում  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երազիս մեջ 35 աստիճան շոգ էր ցերեկը, գիշերը մինուս։

----------


## Բարեկամ

26.08.15

    Երազումս «հումոր» էի տեսել, այսպես արցունքաբեր, անդիմադրելի, շոշափելի սուբստանցիա, որից քանդվում էինք ծիծաղից, համարյա արտասվելու չափ, ու երբ փորձում էինք լրջանալ, հիշում էինք նորից, ու տիրում էր համատարած քրքիջ։
Սրահ էր՝ մեծ ու լուսավոր, սեղաններ՝ ճերմակ, մաքուր սփռոցնեով,  իրար կից տեղադրված, վրան՝ տոնական ձևավորված, համեղ կերակուրներ, որոնցից փոխանցում–հյուրասիրում էին անընդմեջ, էլ տեղ չունեիր, բայց չէիր կարողանում հրաժարվել։ Այդ ժամանակ էր, որ դիմացս նստած տղամարդը՝ վաթսունն անց, խորն ակոսված, լայն, ասես «փռված» դեմքով ու  դեսուդեն ծածանվող մոխրագույն մազերով, անեկդոտ է պատմում։  Բովանդակությունը մոտավորապես այսպիսին է. մեկը (երևի ժյուրիի կազմում) պետք է ընտրի գեղեցիկ կանանց՝ թխվածքաբլիթներ համտեսելու միջոցով (թե ինչ կապ կար թխվածքաբլիթների ու կանանց գեղեցկության միջև, սպանես՝ չեմ հիշի արդեն), ու, կծելով հերթական թխվածքաբլիթը, ասում է.  «Կարելի՞ է ես այլևս չվերադառնամ» (նկատի ուներ, որ չէր ուզում կտրվել թխվածքաբլիթից, այնքան համեղ էր)։ Եվ անեկդոտն այդ, այնքան,ազնիվ խոսք, այնքա՛ն ծիծաղելի էր, որ բոլորս, անգամ հեռավոր ծայրերում նստածները, ընդ որում տարբեր բնույթի մարդիկ՝ միջին տարիքի գիրուկ, պճնված մի կին, խստաբարո ոմն բիզնեսմեն, էլ ով ասես, պոռթկում էինք այսպես միասնական քահ–քահ ծիծաղով, իսկ վաթսունն անց տղամարդն այդ պատմելիս ինքն էլ այնպես անբռնազբոս էր քրքջում, որ բերանից թխվածքաբլիթի փշուրներ էին թափվում հռնդյունով. որը կրծում էր պատմելիս։ 

Փաստորեն կա այդպիսի բան. հումորի ապրումը երազում՝ բուռն, անթերի իր զգայականությամբ, որը, որքան էլ որ բնական ու իսկական է երազային մետաֆիզիկայում, այսպես ծիծաղելի ու անհեթեթ է նայվում իրականության մեջ, ինչպես և, թերևս, ամենն, ինչ տեսնում ենք երազում։

...Հետո դուրս եկա անցնելու փողոցը. մեր երևանյան տան հարևանությամբ էր։  Ամառ էր թեև, գիշերը ձյուն էր դրել, սպիտակ, դեռ համարյա չկեղտոտված ձյան առատ փոշին ցնցուղել էր փողոցները, և այն մտքի վրա, թե՝ «իսկ ես ձեռնոցներ չունեմ», արթնացա։

----------


## Smokie

Եկել էի էսօրվա երազս պատմեի, բայց վերևի գրառման սկզբի մասերը կարդալուց ուրիշ բան հիշեցի մեխանիկորեն: :Jpit: 

2009 թվի վերջերի շատ կարճ երազ էր: Պարզ հիշում եմ` առավոտվա մի ժամի 45-րդ րոպեին քնեցի ու անց 55 արթնացա: :Jpit: 
Երազումս ուղղակի մի վաղեւց ծանոթ երգ լսելիս (մանկական :Jpit:  )` հուզվեցի: Երգող կերպարը իր պատմությամբ մեղքս եկել էր, լացում էի: :Lol2:  Մի խոսքով` երբ արթնացա` աչքերս իսկապես թաց էին: :Jpit:

----------


## Smokie

Իսկ հիմա էս առավոտվա երազս:

Ուրեմն` հայտնվել եմ մի հայաթում, որտեղի մի քանի բնակիչներ խելագարներ են: Հաստատ գժանոցում չէի, բայց պարզվեց էստեղ գժերը քիչ չեն: :Jpit: 
Ուրեմն` սկզբից աչքի էր ընկնում մի կոլոտ, երկար, դեպի կողքերը ցից-ցից տնկված մազերով, ցնցոտիավոր ձյաձ: Այ էս սփոյլերի միջի դերասանին նման: :Jpit:  (Илья Рутберг).

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
Հիմա էս մարդը էստեղ գժի նման աջուձախ փորձում ա համոզել, որ իրանից բան գնեն, մի հատ էլ շուն հանկարծ եկավ` սկսեց ինձ հոտոտել: Էս մարդը ինձ էլ դիմեց, նույն խնդրանքով, կիսաջղային ասում եմ:
- Հես ա էս շանը ասելու եմ` ձեր վրա հարձակվի:
Էս կոլոտ բիձուկը/գժուկը շանից վախեցած սկսում ա հեռու փախնել, իսկ շունը առանց իմ հրահանգի էլ իսկույն իրա հետևից ա ընկնում: Ձյաձը հեռվից-հեռու ինձ նայելով` գոռում ա:
- Ես քեզ ի՞նչ արեցի:

Մեկ էլ քիչ հետո գալիս ա հոգեբուժարանի, կամ ոստիկանության մեքենան ու նոր պարզ ա դառնում, որ էստեղ գիժը մենակ էս ծերուկը չի` մի քանի բնակիչներով են: :Jpit:  Սաղ тихари վեր են կենում, որ պիտի գնան ու քիչ թե շատ ի հայտ ա գալիս որոշների աննորմալ շարժումները: Մինչ էդ, ոնց որ հանգիստ նստած, կամ քնած էին: :LOL: 
Ու հանկարծ ճանաչեցի կողքս կանգնած մի ջահելի, որը տարօրինակորեն, անսպասելիորեն ինձնից բոյով էր էդ պահին: Ինչ-որ անտիպատիա ունեի երազումս իրա նկատմամբ: Ինձ գլխով ա անում: Անունը տալիս եմ ու հարցնում:
- Էս ի՞նչ ա: Քեզ էլ ե՞ն տանում:
Ինքն էլ թե բա` "հա": Մտքումս ասում եմ, "ճիշտն էլ հենց էդ ա":

Ու էստեղ` էս ուրախ ու անակնկալ նոտայի վրա արթնանում եմ:

----------

